#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-05
* lamont-away ponders how soon he has to upload any changes he needs for ia64's kernel
<lamont-away> because it'd be nice if it booted...
* desrt ponders installing a colony release
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> morning
<BenC> good evening
<fabbione> hey Ben
<fabbione> how did the upload go?
<BenC> linux-source went fine
<fabbione> what about the others?
<BenC> l-r-m is giving me some problems, but I think I got it
<fabbione> what problems?
<BenC> didn't know that the minor's needed to be bumped in debian/rules
<fabbione> oh crap..
<fabbione> either i forgot and you can blame me..
<BenC> but I fixed that, and linux-meta is also uploaded
<fabbione> or it wasn't clear in our talk
<BenC> well, even Kamion just said to sed debian/control.stub :)
<fabbione> eheh ok
<BenC> oh shit, I hope the version numbers in debian/control.stub didn't need exact versions
<fabbione> good..
<fabbione> BenC: the control.stub is enough you change 2.6.12-7 to 2.6.12-8
<BenC> do the minors that are listed as depends need to be bumped too?
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> no need of versioned build-deps
<fabbione> not that i remember...
<fabbione> i would have to look at it
<fabbione> Maintainer: Ben Collins <ben.collins@ubuntu.com>
<fabbione> Changed-By: Ben Collins <bcollins@localhost.localdomain>
<BenC> well,hope, none there
<fabbione> (linux-meta)
<BenC> yeah, I didn't have my env setup right
<fabbione> ehhehe
<fabbione> no biggie :)
<fabbione> nobody cares..really
<BenC> been awhile since I've done real package uploads ;)
<fabbione> yeah i can understand that
<fabbione> kernel is 4 pkgs away in the queue on sparc...
<fabbione> good...
<BenC> i386, amd64 and ppc are done
<fabbione> yup i saw...
<BenC> I think ia64 is building
<fabbione> ia64 is always slower
<BenC> I need to get my U2, G5, i2k and A500 running so I can do builds on everything but amd64
<BenC> remote builds are great for lots of test builds, but I need to run these things to
<fabbione> BenC: keep in mind that i only have i386/sparc64 here :)
<fabbione> and even tho i almost managed...
<fabbione> sometimes the rules: the patch applies -> it's ready for stable did work
<BenC> yeah, I did "patch applies and it built on i386, and the kernel booted for me"
<BenC> I'm going to take mdz's advice and start a wiki page on this whole kernel upload procedure
<fabbione> hmm yeah.. that might be a good idea
<BenC> your notes are so far right on
<BenC> haven't gotten to the baz part yet, but that I've already done, so I just have to follow the commands :)
<fabbione> i am pretty sure the notes are ok :)
<fabbione> BenC: yes please.. try to commit everything in baz asap
<BenC> the minor's was the only thing that caused a hiccup
<fabbione> if you get to commit almost at atomic level to baz, your kernel will get more testing..
<fabbione> i often build out of baz to do testing
<BenC> yeah, I need to get a workflow going
<fabbione> like: new patch -> one commit. patch update -> one commit
<fabbione> yeah no problem..
<BenC> this last one was more or less "crap, which patches do I put in, and shit, how do I test them all"
<fabbione> but for ex. i have been working on 8.12 a lo in the last days to debug ocfs2
<fabbione> you will never be able to test them all
<BenC> yeah, but I like to atleast review them
<BenC> but aside from the patches, I need to do some of my own debugging and patching
<BenC> just going to take me a little bit longer to get into system
<BenC> hopefully get back to how I was with libc6 back when I maintained that (which is close to comparable)
<BenC> well, as close as you can come, but not really all that close
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> i remember when you were maintaing libc6
<fabbione> you probably don't recall me bitching about the ipv6 resolver being broken
<fabbione> and you said  in an email: "Sure.. patches are welcome"
<fabbione> you created a monster
<fabbione> because at that time i did never even see a deb or a source code that big
<BenC> yeah, I do remember that :)
<BenC> ipv6 got a lot of attention because of that
<fabbione> eheh
<BenC> especially the one major bug that took me about 3 days of testing and a hundred lines of code to fix
<BenC> getaddrinfo()
<BenC> damn this network has gotten really unstable lately
<BenC> lilo needs to chill with the restarts
<lamont-away> BenC: I see you've been initiated in the world of stupid-pain that is linux-restricted-modules
<fabbione> hey lamont-away 
<lamont-away> yo
<BenC> lamont-away: it welcomed me with open claws
<lamont> hehe
<fabbione> BenC: lilo should be either hanged or crossburned
<lamont> BenC: I have absolutely NO CLUE why whoever started that felt it was so important to have random version numbers for each package4
<BenC> need to redo l-r-m's stuff so that it's fairly automated
<BenC> me either
<lamont> just make them all have the same version number as the package?
<fabbione> we can't
<lamont> well, actually, they're tracking upstream version numbers where they exist, so I guess that's not entirely bad
<BenC> seems to me that every upload would need those minors bumped, with makes them pointless
<fabbione> that's why there is that madness
<lamont> fabbione: why can't we?
<BenC> well, the remaining ubuntu version needs to just be from the package
<fabbione> nvidia-$UPSTREAMMAJOR-crack
<fabbione> when i first did the package it was only nvidia
<BenC> that's the package name though, right?
<fabbione> and i did DOCUMENT it
<fabbione> the others started adding all that sort of extra crack
<BenC> seems to me it should match the kernel version it was compiled for
<fabbione> BenC: the kernel modules are ok.. they do
<fabbione> the problem is some userland thing..
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:irc.freenode.net] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,12--2.6.12
* mode/#ubuntu-kernel [-s]  by ChanServ
* BenC waits out the storm before trying to talk again
(BenC/#ubuntu-kernel) fabbione: any reason that xorg-driver-fglrx would need to use a special minor version?
(BenC/#ubuntu-kernel) I think the minor version should come from debian/changelog and be generated at build time
(fabbione/#ubuntu-kernel) BenC: i have no idea.. i only added nvidia to that thingy.. 
(BenC/#ubuntu-kernel) for all those things
(fabbione/#ubuntu-kernel) i am sure there is the problem with nvidia $major
<fabbione> because some other userland pkgs use it as versioned Depends:
<fabbione> i really have no clue about the others
<BenC> fabbione: in l-r-m, 2.6.12.2, what does the .2 represent?
<fabbione> BenC: it's just a number because they have updated something in the orig.tar.gz
<fabbione> nothing fancy
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> the problem with binary driver is that you can't update them with patches easily ;)
<BenC> yeah, so it requires a new .orig.tar.gz upload
<fabbione> yup
<BenC> fabbione: l-r-m and linux-meta built and are in
<fabbione> super
<BenC> Kamion is doing d-i
<fabbione> congratulation :)
<fabbione> he did already
<BenC> he did?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> in theory you can upload all of them at once..
<fabbione> but there are some drawbacks
<fabbione> like you need a buildd admin to give them back due to Dep-Wait and FTBFS
<BenC> yeah, ia64 needs a give-back
<BenC> after the kernel is done
<fabbione> is it dep-wait?
<fabbione> because there is an auto giveback.. but i don't remember how often it is called
<BenC> yeah, dep-wait
<fabbione> than it's no issue.. it will be auto-un-dep-wait 
<BenC> all the primary arch's are done, so that's the end of my worry for the evening
<fabbione> eeheh
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> i will try to collect the ABI files for sparc since it's going to build soon..
<fabbione> but i won't be able to commit them until you finish the baz dance
<BenC> I'm going to add the bzip compressed ABI files to the linux-image packages for the next upload, so that I wont have to chase the files around like this
<BenC> it's only 54k compressed, so not a major percentage of the package size
<fabbione> BenC: we did think about that..
<fabbione> you still have the main issue if a kernel is FTBFS on an arch.. you need to get the ABI file..
<fabbione> that sorts of goes back to you as build on all arches before upload
<fabbione> but yeah.. that would do in the majority of the case
<BenC> how do you get an ABI file for an arch that wont build?
<fabbione> that's the whole point of prebuilding :)
<fabbione> to avoid FTBFS and get the ABI files if needed :)
<infinity> There's no auto-give-back, that's a myth.
<infinity> But if it's properly dep-waited, that will work itself out.
<infinity> "auto-give-back" means me or lamont occasionally give back everything that's in the "building" state.
<infinity> (Usually me, and usually when I'm doing a mass give-back due to a transition or something that I think may have magically made a bunch of things buildable)
<infinity> So, if you guys find any kernel-related stuff that's FUBAR, just let me know, and I'll smack it around.
<infinity> (auto-give-back in the context of buildd/sbuild, is only triggered on hideously broken chroots or missing/unavailable source... All other give-backs are manual)
<BenC> it's in dep-wait, so it should be ok
<mdz> fabbione: the d-i upload happened before l-r-m was built
<mdz> fabbione: of course, I don't think nic-restricted-modules actually works anymore...
<fabbione> mdz: no, because we don't have ld_static in d-i and Kamion isn't happy to add it
<BenC> shouldn't d-i build-dep on the proper version it is expecting?
<BenC> I would have expected it to go into dep-wait
<fabbione> BenC: you can't
<fabbione> because you can't Build-Deps on udeb
<BenC> it just uses linux-meta?
<fabbione> d-i doesn't use anything else
<BenC> ah
<BenC> doesn't it check versions of things it downloads?
<fabbione> yes.. it does, but d-i is allowed to access the net to build
<fabbione> but it happens during the build
<fabbione> not at Build-Dep installations
<BenC> but I mean, can't it check the version of net-restricted-modules that it downloads to make sure it matches the kernel version? :)
<BenC> and then ftb
<fabbione> hmm i think it does somehow...
<fabbione> but we don't really care..
<fabbione> that udeb is borked anyway
<BenC> ok
<mdz> how goes the new kernel?
<mdz> l-m and l-r-m seem happy
<mdz> I'm about to trigger livefs builds unless someone tells me otherwise
<fabbione> mdz: all the packages seems to be in place.. did yo check d-i?
<fabbione> d-i did build..
<fabbione> mdz: has it been by-handed?
<mdz> fabbione: elmo did it before he went to bed
<fabbione> ok.. than i think it's all there...
<fabbione> i see no reasons to hold it
<mdz> livefs builds in progress
<mdz> they take about 40m
<mdz> if I am still awake when they complete, I will do live CD builds
<fabbione> mdz: perfect.. let me know if we get there, so i can rsync and test
<fabbione> mdz: btw we trimmed down the OCFS2 problem.. now we are working on a solution
<mdz> fabbione: livecd builds started
<fabbione> mdz: great
<mdz> will be 20050831.1
<fabbione> ok..
<chmj> BenC: ping 
<fabbione> chmj: you are either too early or too late :)
<fabbione> pick one
<fabbione> ;)
<chmj> whatis benc's local time ?
<fabbione> US..
<chmj> too late then 
<zul> heylo
<zul> BenC: congrats your first upload
<rtcm> he, so, is there a good reason for the vesafb and fbcon modules (and deps) be loaded by default?
<rtcm> on the first versions of 2.6.12 this didn't happen...
<zul> usplash i think but im not 100% sure
<rtcm> usplash uses vga16fb
<rtcm> at least vesafb is completely unnecessary AFAICT
<zul> hmmm...no preX,13 yet?
<BenC> zul: late night, I'll do the repo switch today
<zul> cool..no worries
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> hi zul
<zul> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> BenC: i have the sparc abi files...
<fabbione> so as soon as you open 13 let me know and i will commit them
<zul> c ya later
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,13--2.6.12
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-06
<mjg59> BenC: Hi - did you get my patch for fixing hibernate?
<lamont> Adding console on ttyS0 at MMIO 0xff5e0000 (options '9600n8')
<lamont> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<lamont> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
* lamont pokes jbailey
<lamont> checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd                                                                        
<lamont> Freeing initrd memory: 9056kB freed
<lamont> hrm... interesting
<jbailey> lamont: Eh?  What's that from?
<lamont> ia64, latest breezy
<lamont> note that nothing 2.6.12-ish boots on ia64, but this is yet another new failuer
<lamont> ii  initramfs-tool 0.21           tools for generating an initramfs
<jbailey> lamont: file /initrd.img  should tell you that it's a gzip'd thing.
<jbailey> file -z should tell you that it's a cpio archive.
<lamont>  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-8-itanium-smp: gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression
<jbailey> If those are true, then there's some love needed in the kernel.  Otherwise lemme know and I'll get it sorted out.
<lamont>  /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-8-itanium-smp: ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC) (gzip compressed data, from Unix, max compression)
<jbailey> Yup, those are what they should be. =(
<lamont> so that "checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd" is to blame?
<lamont> where does that come from, I wonder?
<jbailey> init/initramfs.c
<jbailey> It calles into unpack_to_rootfs with the buffer.
<jbailey> There doesn't look to be anything arch specific in there, so I would've thought if it works on ppc64 (which it does) it would work on ia64.
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [N/y/?]  n
<lamont> is that bad?
<jbailey> Is there such thing as a DSDT on ia64?
<jbailey> I didn't think there was any concept of power management. =)
<lamont> what's a DSDT?
<jbailey> acpi bits.
<lamont> there is most certainly ACPI
<lamont> as in, it's fatal to not have CONFIG_ACPI
<jbailey> You replace the DSDT tables when your vendor sucls/
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [N/y/?]  (NEW) n
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [Y/n/?]  y
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [Y/n/?]  y
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [Y/n/?]  y
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [Y/n/?]  y
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [N/y/?]  (NEW) n
<lamont>   Read DSDT from initrd or initramfs (ACPI_INITRD) [N/y/?]  n
<lamont> so some of them have it...
<lamont> /boot/config-2.6.12-8-itanium-smp:CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y
<lamont> including the (failing-to-boot) kernel
<jbailey> lib/inflate.c is what's failing for you.
<jbailey> It claims bad magic number.
<jbailey> Your guess as to whether it's got it wrong, or if the buffer handed in is wrong.
<jbailey> Well, hex editor should tell you the first one.
<jbailey> Although I'm be surprised if ia64 had a different gzip header.
<lamont> 0000000: 1f8b 0800 4335 1643 0203 e43b 5b6c 1cd7  ....C5.C...;[l..
<lamont> 0000010: 7567 6676 a9d9 e592 9ed5 c319 babb c4d0  ugfv............
<jbailey> The joys of hex to octal conversion. =)
<lamont> 0000000: 00011111 10001011 00001000 00000000 01000011 00110101  ....C5
<lamont> 0000006: 00010110 01000011 00000010 00000011 11100100 00111011  .C...;
<lamont> :-)
<lamont> 0000000 105437 000010 032503 041426 001402 035744 066133 153434
<lamont> 0000020 063565 073146 154651 111345 152636 014703 135672 150304
<jbailey> 1F
<lamont> there.
<lamont> 1f == 037
<lamont> otoh, if file says it's compressed data, then it is...
<jbailey> 8b
<lamont> 213
<jbailey> 9e
<lamont> 236
<jbailey> The third character appears to be wrong.
<jbailey> Food time, back in 30m or so.
<lamont> zcat /initrd.img| cpio -i --list
<lamont> that works just fine from the command line
<lamont> BenC: you need more sigs on your key man...
<lamont> jbailey: and we don't care that this initrd.img is > 9MB, right?
<lamont> jbailey: actually, magic[0] == 037, and magic[1] ==0213
<lamont> magic[2]  isn't checked...
<lamont> magic[1]  is checked against both 8b and 9e
<lamont> and method == 8, like it should be...
<lamont> so either we're passing a bad buffer, we read it wrong, or there's a bug in get_byte() (which looks unlikely)
<lamont> time for this one to run off to the back-to-school night
<zul> morning kids
<jbailey> Baaaah
<zul> whats up jbailey 
<jbailey> Not much, just sitting down for more hacking.
<zul> cool
<zul> same here
<jbailey> ROAR
<jbailey> #12915
<jbailey> Silly rabbit, but ah well.
<zul> whoops
<jbailey> Oh, hey.
<jbailey> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1309702 2005-06-24 13:54 vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-amd64-k8
<jbailey> It's less than the size of a floppy!
<jbailey> I thought it was bigger these days...
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> I wonder if that's small enough to do the magic I wanted to with boot floppies.
<jbailey> Ah well, it's a question for another time.
<zul> hmmm...wtf
<jbailey> What are you wtfing?
<jbailey> And hows the laptop? =)
<zul> when i try to commit something it say no arch user id set
<zul> the laptop is fine very fine, very small, very hot...it has no fan
<jbailey> I think there's a baz my-id command or something like that.
<jbailey> No fan?
<jbailey> What type of beast is it?
<zul> dell latitude x1
<zul> one of thos sub notebooks
<jbailey> Cute. =)
<zul> they keyboard is like the size of my hand
<zul> ill bring with me if i make it to montreal
<jbailey> Please do. =)
<zul> so my probation is done oct 17 around there so hmmm...
<jbailey> So at that point you can screw off a bit more? =)
<zul> yeah sure :)
<zul> hmm...one of my neighbours has an open wirless point
* desrt watches jbailey ignore bug mail
<desrt> :P
<zul> yeah its fun..:)
<zul> BenC: i added hotplug support for buslogic scsi cards...stupid vmware
<jbailey> desrt: Hmm?
<jbailey> Do you mean 12915?
<desrt> that number seems too low
<jbailey> Which bug?
<desrt> i'm just joking around because i submitted a bug and it was assigned to you but you were on the "Excluding:" list :P
<jbailey> Oh.  It must be assigned to me then. =)
<desrt> it is :)
<jbailey> I don't have it email me on updates for bugs that are assigned to me.
<desrt> it's a simple bug report -- "[breezy]  please ship <linux/inotify.h>"
<jbailey> Yup, 14456
<jbailey> Are there really userspace components in that head?  What fails without them?
<jbailey> Is it an interface that should be provided by a library instead?
<desrt> i'm writing inotify support for gnome-vfs
<desrt> it uses raw syscalls
<desrt> (since nothing is really available yet)
<desrt> the linux/inotify.h defines constants and the data structure for reported events
<jbailey> So are you expecting just the defines and the struct?
<desrt> exactly
<jbailey> Hmm.
<jbailey> How stable is inotify_event?
<desrt> totally
<jbailey> I know that inotify was recently added to glibc CVS.
<desrt> it's in an official kernel release...
<jbailey> Bah, doesn't mean stability. =)
<desrt> ya it does :P
<jbailey> This is *linux* that we're talking about. =0
* jbailey pines for the glorious days of the Hurd.
<jbailey> but ah well.
<desrt> i tried to get rlove to change some stuff about it... he was like "man.. i wish you'd talked to me like 2 months ago"
<jbailey> If I hand you a .h file, can you try it for me?
<desrt> ...sure
<desrt> i'm just using one i plucked out of the linux-source package
<jbailey> Right, except that all of the header files I provide are cleaned for userspace.
<desrt> cool.
<desrt> hook it up :)
<jbailey> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/inotify.h
<desrt> man.. i love how firefox wants to open everything with less
<desrt> almost
<desrt> +#define IN_MASK_ADD            0x20000000      /* add to the mask of an already existing
<desrt> watch */
<jbailey> Umm.
<jbailey> That wasn't in 2.6.12's headers AFAICT.
<desrt> :)
<desrt> it definitely is not :)
<jbailey> Is it in 2.6.13?
<desrt> nope.
<desrt> it will be in .14 though
<jbailey> Or is this the stability of the interface you were telling me about? =)
<desrt> this is an ABI-compatible change :P
<jbailey> Unhuh.
<jbailey> Is it a backwards compatible change?
<desrt> yes.  but definitely not forward.
<jbailey> Like if someone uses that, will it still work correctly on the breeze 2.6.12?
<jbailey> +kerney
<jbailey> kernel
<desrt> i'm going to file a bug about that now :)
<desrt> i have an email in my inbox from this morning aobut that patch, Signed-off-by: Robert Love <rml@novell.com>
<jbailey> Dude, I can't randomly add pieces to the Interface from future kernel versions...
<desrt> ok.  fair enough.
<desrt> i'll file this one separately
<jbailey> Thanks. =)
<jbailey> That should freak upstream out.
<jbailey> I haven't committed anything to linux-libc-headers in months. =)
<desrt> upstream = debian?
<jbailey> Nope.  Our linux-kernel-headers are unrelated to Debian's.
<jbailey> We share it with a couple other distros.
<desrt> ah
<jbailey> I couldn't convince Debian to play along.
<desrt> "some guy on irc told me it's ok"
<desrt> :)
<jbailey> Well, that's why I won't accept your idea of randomly adding defines. =)
<jbailey> Besides, you're Canadian..
<jbailey> We have to stick together. =)
<desrt> i'll cc you on the kernel bug then :P
<zul> simpsons...bbiab
* jbailey shakes his fist at Chuck.
<jbailey> Damn you and your cable TV!
<zul> hehe
<zul> whoops...just kernel paniced the wrong box
<desrt> jbailey; can i confirm this bug?
<jbailey> Don't bother, I'll close it in a few minutes.
<desrt> er
<desrt> with or without random additions? :)
<jbailey> I'm just looking at 9026 right now to see if I can fix it easily.
<desrt> seems somewhat more important :)
<desrt> thanks
<jbailey> It's not.  Don't use kernel headers.
<jbailey> It's always the rule.
<jbailey> If they happen to work, then great.
<desrt> hmm
<desrt> so basically, the libc should build against the kernel headers
<desrt> and you should always use libc
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> The kernel doesn't provide a stable user interface.
<desrt> what about really really kernely stuff like input.h?
<desrt> well, i guess that falls under the ", then great." clause :P
<jbailey> Yup
<jbailey> The *kernel* people have said "Don't use these headers"
<desrt> nod.
<mjg59> desrt: There's a project that works on maintaining a clean set of kernel headers that are usable for userland
<jbailey> We do bastardly things. =)
<mjg59> Oh argh.
<mjg59> reboot=b doesn't work on all hardware.
<mjg59> FFS.
<mjg59> So now we may need to drop back to reboot=h by default and supply a mechanism for userspace to switch the kernel to reboot=b
<jbailey> What do those mean? =)
<mjg59> reboot=b gets the kernel to jump to the reset code in the bios
<mjg59> reboot=h gets the kernel to trigger a reset through the keyboard controller
<jbailey> Ah, evil.
<mjg59> h is the default, except it doesn't work on some new HPs for reasons I haven't tracked down
<mjg59> b is our default, and doesn't work on some machines
<jbailey> Ah, cool.
<jbailey> What happens in the failure case, does it just not reboot?
<mjg59> Yes
<jbailey> Is there a sane way to try the keyboard controller, and if we still happen to be running half a second later, jump to the bios?
<mjg59> No, the machine hangs at that point
<jbailey> Ah, suck.
<mjg59> What's *insanely* annoying is that if I run the *same code from userspace*, it reboots
<jbailey> Hopefully you mean from something other than ring 3 protected mode userspace...
<mjg59> Nah
<mjg59> Needs root, though
<mjg59> It's just a matter of outbing to the keyboard controller
<jbailey> Any chance of just doing the reboot from userspace then as K00reboot ?
<mjg59> Hm. An interesting idea.
<mjg59> Not really, though
<mjg59> The kernel needs to shut down devices
<mjg59> disk syncing, that sort of thing
<jbailey> But..
<jbailey> It'd be like the good old days.
<jbailey> "sync; sync; sync; reboot"
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> But:
<mjg59> No
<desrt> mjg59; sounds like a suitably evil project :)
<fabbione> morning
<zul> heylo
<zul> mjg59: the tg3 network cards doesnt come back from suspend properly think i might have found a patch
<mjg59> zul: What are you running?
<zul> dell latitude x1
<zul> i put it to sleep, waked it up and my irc sessions were dropped last night
<zul> ill make a patch for it tonight with my syskonnect stuff
<zul> stupid syskonnect
<mjg59> zul: Colony 3 or a daily? (Or have you upgraded?)
<mjg59> If you sleep for more than a minute or so, any open connections will probably have been dropped
<BenC> zul: if you make a patch for tg3, run it past dave miller
<BenC> anyone have some knowledge of suspend-to-ram?
* Mithrandir points BenC to mjg59 
<zul> Colony3
<BenC> zul: sounds like you have a lot of patches queued up for me :)
<BenC> zul: you have 13370 (dell libsata patch) already done?
<zul> yep...not tested yet...was going to test it tonight am at work right now though :)
<BenC> ok
<zul> 2 patches so far, the buslogic hotplug and the libsata patch
<zul> i have to compile a new kernel tonight and make sure that it compiles ok though
<zul> im writing a script that will automate the build for me as well so *shrug*
<mjg59> zul: Ok. Things might improve if you grab the latest acpi-support and acpid
<zul> ok
<chmj> hello
<chmj> I found a kernel ops 
<chmj> http://people.ubuntu.com/~charles/ath_failure.log
<chmj> just by inserting a netgear wireless cardbus
<chmj> after it is detected and the drivers are loaded I just typed bash$ iwlist scan 
<chmj> scans and gives a segmentation fault and then the kernel crashes :( 
<chmj> zul: any idea ? 
<BenC> chmj: where is the source that contains ieee80211_iterate_nodes()?
<BenC> not in the standard linux-source
<mjg59> BenC: atheros is in l-r-m
<BenC> ah, not my bug :)
<chmj> eheh 
<BenC> [4294818.012000]  Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 0000ffff
<chmj> yes, its in l-r-m 
<BenC> just a guess, but that 0x0000ffff is just a little too coincidental
<BenC> is atheros binary, or non-free source code?
<BenC> or a little of both like nvidia?
<chmj> I'm not sure 
<BenC> should be an easy bug to find
<zul> chmj: not mine either :)
<chmj> bah!
<BenC> that virtual address is non-random, so can be tracked without much debug
<chmj> BenC: I'll give it a try
<BenC> same virtual address verytime, right?
<BenC> every time
<chmj> I am a newbie though 
<BenC> start putting some printk's all around ieee80211_iterate_nodes() (like printk("D: %s\n", __LINE__);)
<BenC> not %s, %d
<chmj> ok 
<chmj> bbl, taking a break 
<zul> hmm...xen udebs
<jbailey> Food time.
<zul> why did i think today is wednesday?
<jbailey> You want a longer time at work to slack off with your laptop?
<zul> shaddup
<zul> wohoo...its my birthday monday
<jbailey> Nice, it's your 30th?
<zul> yeah it is..
<zul> im so freaking old
<BenC> I got 3 years on ya
<zul> well not quite old then :)
<zul> BenC: do you go..."back in my day we had to write our own kernel driver to write a midi file"
<zul> oi vey im tired
<BenC> no, I usually say things like "back in the day, writing real programs was done in all hex"
<BenC> or "I remember peeking and poking, but it wasn't considered vulgar"
<jbailey> =)
<zul> lol
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-07
<zul> hey
<zul> thats weird baz tries to connect to people.ubuntulinux.org before connecting to my arch
<zul> back later
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> herbert.freenode.net
<zul> hey
<jbailey> Heya Chuck
<zul> hey jeff how goes it?
<jbailey> Good.  Glad that it's Friday.
<zul> yeah holiday monday...wohoo..
<jbailey> Ayup
<zul> and my bday
<jbailey> =)
<zul> doh...mental note...when changing ip address remmeber to change it back..
<jbailey> Yeah, my bday is on Ubuntu Love Day this year.  I hadn't booked it as a holiday since it was on a Sunday.
<zul> hehe
<zul> its was virtually labour day for my mother ;)
<jbailey> I'm hoping I'm not scheduled for anything too heavy that day.
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> I doubt it was that virtual! =)
<zul> figure of speech :)
<zul> there is like no one in the office today
<jbailey> MAkes sense, really.
<zul> yeah it does..its going to be quiet me thinks
<jbailey> Last potentially nice 4-day of the year.
<zul> not if you are in new orleans
<lamont-away> zul: nah - it's nice in new orleans too, at least by comparision...
<zul> heh
<zul> isnt it a bit wet though
<jbailey> Easy access to fresh sushi?
<zul> well..the water is kind of stagnant so i dont think it would be fresh
<zul> *sigh* everything has to break on a friday
<jbailey> zul: At least it's Friday morning.
<jbailey> Nothing wrong with things breaking Friday morning.  It justifies the paycheque.
<jbailey> It's the whole breaking at 16h30 that really has to be forbidden by law.
<chmj> eheh 
<zul> yeah but i wasnt awak
<zul> awake
<jbailey> BenC: Around?
<jbailey> fabbione, too, I guess. =)
<zul> what about me?!?! :)
<jbailey> zul: Aren't you busy breaking things and playing with your laptop? =)
<zul> yes...yes i am
<zul> but right now im going through medical records by province and breaking them down...wheee..
<jbailey> With a large mallet?
<jbailey> Hydrochloric acid?
<jbailey> MC Hammer?
<jbailey> (Break it down, whoa oh oh oh whoah oh oh)
<zul> he was on the mtv music awards last week..i wanted to be just like him...poor and a one hit wonder
<zul> ok maybe two
<zul> 2 legit to quit
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> You know that too well.
<jbailey> Wasn't Junior High amusing?
<zul> those cargo pants are dreamy..
<zul> yeah it was
<jbailey> Are the symlinks always in the boot file system, or in the / directory?
<jbailey> I thought they were in /, but on my ppc box, they appear to be in /boot.
<jbailey> Oh, I have link_in_boot set.
<jbailey> Hmm
<jbailey> So I have to parse this miserable file. =(
<jbailey> I think I can't use the initrd.img symlink anyway. There's no version information on it.
<jbailey> And I think I'd rather not have to parse the initramfs to figure that out.
<zul> later...im heading home
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-08
<zul> heylo
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-09
<zul> hey
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got asus M7603RB laptop and problem with acpi support on ubuntu breezy 2.6.12-9 kernel
<marcin_ant> is there someone that could help me with this?
<marcin_ant> hello anyone?
<BenC> I guess I'm anyone
<desrt> i can vouch for BenC.  he's definitely someone.
<marcin_ant> hi guys 
<marcin_ant> I hope you still are here
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with acpi and need some help
<marcin_ant> and in fact I'm not sure where should I look for _fast_ help
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-10
<marcin_ant> BenC, ping
<marcin_ant> desrt, ping
<desrt> pong
<marcin_ant> desrt, hi
* desrt seems to be on the ACPI hitlist lately
<desrt> what's up?
<marcin_ant> desrt,  I got Asus M6703RB laptop and breezy
<marcin_ant> with 2.6,12-8 kernel
<desrt> k
<marcin_ant> and my problem is that ACPI doesn't work
<desrt> i probably can't help you too much there :/
<marcin_ant> theoretically asus M6R is supported but it cannot see battery
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<desrt> does ACPI see the battery?
<marcin_ant> no - it says that there is no battery at all
<marcin_ant> there are bugs in dmes
<desrt> eek :/
<marcin_ant> and I got a bug in dsdt
<marcin_ant> but I don't know what to do with this bug
<desrt> ya... that's definitely outside of my realm of understanding
<desrt> BenC is your man :D
<marcin_ant> ok, so I need to wait for him
<desrt> fabbione is a fun guy to bug too :)
<marcin_ant> I'll try to compile 2.6.13 kernel in the meantime but I don't think that it could solve these problems
<marcin_ant> ok
* desrt doesn't really understand this ubuntu 2.6.12 business
<BenC> hey
<desrt> w3rd.
<marcin_ant> desrt, heh then stupid question - what is source package for linux-image?
<marcin_ant> BenC, hi
<desrt> linux-source
<BenC> linux-source-2.6.12
<marcin_ant> apt-get source linux-source?
<desrt> marcin_ant; and copy your config file from /boot/ to .config and run 'make oldconfig'
<desrt> apt-get install
<BenC> marcin_ant: are there any bios upgrades for your system?
<marcin_ant> BenC, yes - already flashed bios
<desrt> it will download a tar.bz2 to /usr/src... you can unpack it if you are a member of the 'src' group
<BenC> marcin_ant: and there is still a bug with dsdt?
<BenC> marcin_ant: got a dmesg output?
<marcin_ant> desrt, yes I know but I thought about something that could allow me to build new kernel package
<marcin_ant> desrt, anyway I'll try this 
<marcin_ant> BenC, just a moment
<BenC> marcin_ant: if you unpack the kernel source, you can do build a new package with make-kpkg
<marcin_ant> BenC, hmm where could I paste dmesg output for this channel?
<BenC> email it to me, ben.collins@ubuntu.com
<marcin_ant> BenC, ok
<marcin_ant> BenC, almost ready
<marcin_ant> BenC, ok, sent
<marcin_ant> BenC, you got some info about system, dmeg output and dsdt.dsl and iasl dsdt.dsl output
<marcin_ant> BenC, ah and small info - I forgot to write this in mail
<marcin_ant> BenC, asus_acpi module doesn't load at boot I had to run this module manually to get some info about system
<marcin_ant> BenC, are you there?
<marcin_ant> BenC, ping
<zul> heylo
<zul> sorry i havent been around mucho
<mjg59> The ndiuswrapper makefile is broken for amd64
<mjg59> Which is presumably why it doesn't build
<mjg59> Oh argh the kernel's ndiswrapper build it mad
<zul> meh...
<mjg59> zul: Did you see me talking about ndiswrapper?
<zul> mjg59: nope lagging like hell
<mjg59> zul: ndiswrapper in the kernel source is trivially broken on amd64
<mjg59> It shouldn't include divdi3 there
<zul> ok..is it broken in the newer version?
<mjg59> Looks like it
<mjg59> Basically, OBJS := divdi3.o is wrong
<zul> hmmm....got a patch? ;)
<mjg59> There should be a ifdef CONFIG_X86 OBJS +=divdi3 endif or whatever
<zul> gimme a sec..
<mjg59> Oh, or is CONFIG_X86 defined for amd64
<mjg59> Wargh
<mjg59> ifndef CONFIG_X86_64 or whatever, then :)
<mjg59> ifeq ($(CONFIG_X86_64),n)
<mjg59> OBJS += divdi3.o
<mjg59> endif
<zul> okie dokie ill make a patch
<mjg59> And then remove divdi3 from the first OBJS
<zul> that syskonnect stuff is a pain in the ass
<mjg59> Hm
<mjg59> Then ndiswrapper needs enabling on the x86 kernel configs
<mjg59> I've poked elmo to get the userspace stuff done
<mjg59> Then I have a patch to get it to load the driver for my card...
<zul> mmmmm...ok
<mjg59> x86_64 kernel configs, that is
<zul> cool...ill get to it as soon as i get this test kernel to build
<mjg59> Rock, thanks
<zul> no prob
<zul> *sigh* at least one of my patches work
<mjg59> :)
<zul> mjg59, its building ill commit it tomorrow
<mjg59> zul: Thanks!
<zul> night
<marcin_ant> BenC, ping
<zul> hey
<zul> feel so old...happy bday to me
<chmj> happy birthday chuck !
<zul> thanks charles
<pawdro> does anyone know if kernel newer than 2.6.10-5 has better memory usage, because i have 256 ram and in many cases ive got 3-6mb ram free
<pawdro> using ubuntu
<zul> pawdro which kernel are using? 386?
<pawdro> 386
<pawdro> ive got 1.2GHz
<pawdro> computer
<zul> try using the 686 kernel
<pawdro> hmm
<mjg59> pawdro: Having little free memory is good
<mjg59> The kernel will use it to cache stuff
<pawdro> mjg59: why's that?
<mjg59> It'll throw it away when you need more RAM
<mjg59> There's no point in having RAM that isn't used for something
<pawdro> but if I buy another 512, it'll speed up? won't it?
<mjg59> Probably a little, yes
<mjg59> It depends what you're running
<pawdro> recently firefox(2-4 tabs) xmms 
<pawdro> and gadu gadu client
<pawdro> u'll probably wont know it
<pawdro> and it's impossible to see some avi because ive got 3-4 ram free and movie slows down
<pawdro> :/
<mjg59> pawdro: This is very unlikely
<mjg59> pawdro: The figure you want to look at is the line that says -/+ buffers/cache:
<pawdro> how can I check it?
<mjg59> pawdro: Run "free"
<pawdro> yes;] 
<mjg59> pawdro: This is the wrong place to be asking - #ubuntu would be better
<pawdro> ok ok
<marcin_ant> pawdro, remember that linux uses a lot of ram for buffer
<marcin_ant> pawdro, so in fact this ram is not used but taken for buffers
<marcin_ant> pawdro, you need to run free
<marcin_ant> pawdro, and take a look on second line of it's output
<BenC> marcin_ant: hey
<marcin_ant> pawdro, in first line you got 'used' and in second you got 'used - buffers'
<marcin_ant> BenC, hi
<pawdro> marcin_ant: can I paste 'free' here?
<marcin_ant> pawdro, well propably yes
<marcin_ant> pawdro, I won't scream ;)
<marcin_ant> BenC, and what about this asus acpi thing?
<pawdro> but i can be kicked:>
<BenC> marcin_ant: you may want to contact the ACPI upstream maintainer and get him a copy of your dsdt to see why there is a parse error
<pawdro> or not:p
<pawdro>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pawdro> Mem:        256808     241396      15412          0       5584      93824
<pawdro> -/+ buffers/cache:     141988     114820
<pawdro> Swap:       626524      29896     596628
<pawdro> so any conclusions?
<BenC> marcin_ant: have you tested that system with windows?
<marcin_ant> BenC, yes
<BenC> does windows see the battery?
<marcin_ant> BenC, it works ok - this battery is ACPI\PNP0C0A\O (ISA) Microsoft ACPI blablabla somethingsomething I don't remember :)
<marcin_ant> pawdro, pretty simple situation
<pawdro> ?
<pawdro> and?
<marcin_ant> pawdro, your system uses 242396 but 141988 is really taken
<marcin_ant> pawdro, and 114820 goes for buffers/cache
<zul> hey BenC 
<pawdro> ok
<mjg59> pawdro: You have 114MB of free memory
<BenC> hey zul
<zul> how is it going?
<BenC> not too bad
<BenC> zul: you have several patches in your repo?
<pawdro> mjg59: there's nothing i can do to improove it?
<mjg59> pawdro: In what way? You have plenty of free memory
<mjg59> BenC: Are you doing another build before preview?
<zul> yeah you already merged them, i had the same patches that you already commited
<marcin_ant> pawdro, you can turn off firefox,xmms, gadu gadu and Xfree and work with emacs on console ;)
<BenC> mjg59: I don't have a timeframe for another build, other than when I can get as many fixes as possible into the repo
<marcin_ant> pawdro, you will only have to download ekg as gg client ;)
<BenC> zul: really? damn, sorry
<mjg59> BenC: Ok
<zul> no problem...thats why we should sit down and not duplicate each other
<mjg59> BenC: I've got a few fixes for input stuff for you
<BenC> well, I saw one you said you would get, but I didn't notice till after I did it
<pawdro> marcin_ant: I see :D but there's no way to improve it? like changing parameters or changing scripts?
<pawdro> or I have to buy some ram
<pawdro> :>
<zul> BenC, yeah i know
<mjg59> pawdro: Why do you want more RAM? You have plenty of free RAM
<marcin_ant> pawdro, but seriously if you got problems with avi it's propably problem with player/codecs/video output settings/your graphics card driver
<BenC> mjg59: cool, send them whenever you're ready
<pawdro> in fututre (next 2 monts) I want to use eclipse
<pawdro> and it's required 512 ram
<zul> BenC, besides none of my patches are applying corectly anyways
<pawdro> so I have to buy another 512 ram
<pawdro> or more?
<marcin_ant> pawdro, you propably can get some extra speed by tweaking hdparm settings
<marcin_ant> pawdro, 512 for eclipse is minimum
<pawdro> marcin_ant: it's tweaked;] 
<marcin_ant> pawdro, I suggest emacs - it's much better than eclipse ;)
<pawdro> marcin_ant: so U suggest to buy 512 or 1gb?
<marcin_ant> pawdro, it depends what do you want to do with eclipse
<pawdro> write programs:d
<pawdro> and start learning it
<marcin_ant> pawdro, java programs or java websites?
<pawdro> maby db or cryptography
<pawdro> programs
<pawdro> and things i mentioned
<marcin_ant> pawdro, then 512 propably will be enough
<marcin_ant> pawdro, 512 is not enough if you want to hack some servlets and run at least one tomcat instance
<marcin_ant> pawdro, you got 1,2 Athlon right?
<zul> mjg59, ill commit the ndiswrapper stuff after i finished my work work
<pawdro> marcin_ant: buying 512 ill hace 768
<pawdro> have*
<pawdro> celeron  1.2 tualatin
<pawdro> and ram is dimm sdram
<pawdro> :/
<pawdro> unfortunatelly
<marcin_ant> well then 768 will be definetly enough
<marcin_ant> but believe me - eclipse will not run _fast_ on this machine
<pawdro> marcin_ant: I suppose
<pawdro> and i'm thinking about jbuilder 2005
<marcin_ant> I got Athlon 1,2 GHz with 512 ddr and eclipse from ubuntu breezy
<pawdro> but it's not discussion for that channel
<marcin_ant> (compiled with gcj) is acceptable but slow
<pawdro> yhm
<zul> please take it to #ubuntu guys
<pawdro> ok
<marcin_ant> in fact eclipse is _fast_ on >3 GHz machines
<marcin_ant> zul, ok
<mjg59> zul: Thanks!
<marcin_ant> :)
<marcin_ant> sorry ;)
<pawdro> ;] 
<pawdro> sorry 2
<pawdro> marcin_ant: r u pole?
<mjg59> zul: Still having trouble with the sk98lin stuff?
<zul> yeah..patch kind of works but it doesnt will look at it this week
<mjg59> Heh
<zul> but tonight im going out to dinner with my folks 
<thrice`> is fglrx going to be updated before preview ?
<dmk> hi guys, I am sorry to ask this here. but I am looking for the package with the source code for 2.6.12-6-386. I know there is 2.6.12-8-386 but I would like the old one so I can compare some files between each other. This is for Breezy.
<dmk> I have been trying to work out where I could find it but to no avail - no one on #ubuntu could answer this.
<BenC> dmk: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/
<BenC> get the .orig.tar.gz, and the -6 .dsc and .diff.gz
<jbailey> BenC: Hey - are you aroudn tomorrow?
<jbailey> BenC: I'm just finishing the update-initramfs hack, and I imagine that I'll need to get the kernel packaging to use it tomorrow (after mdz approves it for the preview)
<jbailey> Since I missed a few pieces last time, it would be nice to have you proof the work.
<BenC> jbailey: yeah, I'll be on first thing in the am
<desrt> BenC; i'd like to get bug 14050 fixed and i was wondering if you think you'd be able to fix the kernel
<desrt> BenC; basically, ACPI is reporting batteries as "discharging" when they're not
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-11
<BenC> desrt: any idea how to fix it?
<desrt> nope!
<desrt> i was hoping you would :)
<BenC> ok, I'll check into it then :)
<desrt> i don't know thing 1 about acpi inside the kernel
<BenC> me either, but never too late to learn I guess
<desrt> well
<desrt> a week into october, for example, would be too late to learn :)
<jbailey> BenC: Cool, thanks.
<zul> evening
<fabbione> morning
<jbailey> fabbione: Hey!
<jbailey> Feeling better?
<fabbione> yeah a little bit
<jbailey> Cool.  Sucks to be sick.
<fabbione> i need to do the Sucks Of the Code evaluation today
<jbailey> *lol*
<fabbione> that's why i am back..
<fabbione> but i might disappear again
<fabbione> i still feel like half shit
<jbailey> And I was hoping it was to see my smiling fave.
<jbailey> face.
<fabbione> ahaha
<zul> heylo
<BenC> yo
<jbailey> Hey'all.
<jbailey> zul: Hey - You mentioned in a bug report that you had the bits to make VmWare and initramfs  happy together.  Do you know when those are going to land?
<zul> jbailey: i got a bug in my code that i have work on tonight
<jbailey> 'k
<zul> ie: buslogic doesnt compile with my code change :)
<jbailey> There are a surprising number of people who seem to run Breezy in vmware.  What I don't understand so far is how it worked before.
<jbailey> Or I wonder if they just looked at lspci directly or something.
<jbailey> I don't understand all of what generates the modalias files.  All I know is that they're lovely.
<zul> jbailey: buslogic doesnt have hotplug so thats why its not detecting it i believe
<jbailey> Hmm, but how did hotplug discover it before then?
<jbailey> I tried looking through hd-detect to see if there were crazy corner cases, but I didn't see any.
<zul> i dont think it ever did because i seen some bug reports in hoary as well but fabbione closed the bugs saying that vmware isnt supported
<BenC> jbailey: I installed breezy in vmware aswell
<jbailey> zul: Those seem to be installing vmware in breezy.
<BenC> could have been hoary, but I believe it was breezy
<BenC> either way, it worked at some point
<jbailey> Well, it ought to work, and hopefully with Chucks hack it will.
<BenC> jbailey: I haven't had time to look at your script, but can you explain to me what it is supposed to do?
<BenC> or what it is supposed to help do I guess
<jbailey> BenC: Sure, although it doesn't much matter - mdz deferred it to post-preview.
<zul> BenC: with buslogic?
<jbailey> The problelm I'm trying to solve is that when someone installs usplash, it should update the initrd.img file so that it goes in.
<jbailey> I've taken a generic approach to the problem, which is that anything that lives in the initrd.img file ought to have the ability to force it to be updated.
<jbailey> Specifically, that means usplash, lvm, evms, mdadm, or even initramfs itself.
<jbailey> My issue is that I don't want to:
<jbailey> 1) Risk a non-bootable system.
<jbailey> 2) Overwrite a users change to their initrd.img file.
<jbailey> However, I have limited control over it - I didn't create the initrd.img-* files, I don't delete them, I merely provide the tool that others call.
<jbailey> This script is basically a wrapper that allows me to manage it.
<jbailey> So  rather that calling mkinitramfs directly, the kernel should call update-initramfs -c.  Then I've created it.  I know what it's called, I have time to take a sha1sum.
<jbailey> When the kernel gets purged, it should call update-initramfs -d
<jbailey> Anything that wants it to be updated should call update-initramfs -u
<jbailey> You need to generally specify a version number for create and delete.
<jbailey> You *can* specify one for update, but otherwise it'll pick the default one (mdz wants the one pointed to by the initrd.img symlink
<jbailey> I then track things like, has it been changed?  Did this tool make it?
<BenC> zul: the vmware install I use was loading some sort of fibre channel scsi controller for the disks
<zul> hmmm...
<BenC> jbailey: what if it's called several times during the course of a dist-upgrade, for example?
<zul> i am pretty sure its buslogic though
<jbailey> BenC: Then in the current implementation, speed will suck, but not dramatically.
<jbailey> BenC: For breezy, I'd honestly only expect usplash to call it.  Some sort of delayed rebuild or something like that could always happen after.
<jbailey> BenC: Longer term, I'd like the kernel to create initramfs overlays that can just be linked in to help with the speed problem.
<BenC> jbailey: yeah, I was thinking something that kept checking for the dpkg lock to clear, and hold a lock of it's own (to prevent multiple invocations)
<jbailey> Ugh.  You're thinking parallel postinsts running? =(
<jbailey> Oh.
<BenC> no
<jbailey> Or if the user runs it by hand.
<jbailey> Suck.
<BenC> like, if 100 .deb's are installed and say 4 of them affect initrd, then the update should only occur once at the end
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> Or we can ask for a dpkg hack  for "do this once at the end"
<BenC> plus, you don't want to be able to call the program manually during an upgrade
<jbailey> scrollkeeper need sthis too.
<BenC> apt-get probably
<BenC> post-install check of some sort
<jbailey> In fact, scrollkeeper sucks way worse for this.  At least with us it'll only get run 4 or 5 times at the *maximum*.  Gnome does it 30 or 40, IIRC.
<BenC> probably do something like if dpkg lock is held just have initramfs-update touch some file
<BenC> add initramfs-update (--finish?) to apt-get as a post-install script and let it check for the file
<BenC> similar to how debconf stuff works pre-install with apt
<jbailey> I've just asked keybuk to come visit to tell us the One True Way. =)
<BenC> zul: Fusion MPT is what my vmware used for the disks
<Keybuk> hey
<BenC> cdrom was via IDE
<jbailey> Keybuk: We're just discussing the problem that someone updating something multiple times in postinsts really sucks (like scrollkeeper, or initramfs-tools)
<jbailey> Since initramfs-tools takes several seconds to run, it's annoying if it has to hapen several times in a dist-upgrade.
<BenC> or even ldconfig for that matter
<jbailey> Right.
<Keybuk> indeed
<jbailey> Is there a Canonical way in dpkg / apt-get to say "Do this once, last"
<Keybuk> nope
<jbailey> And if not, could there be please? =)
<Keybuk> there's two proposals for this
<BenC> I was thinking of (ab)using apt-get's post/pre hooks
<Keybuk> 1) put "dpkg-trigger ldconfig" in postinst
<Keybuk>   at the end of the run dpkg runs /etc/dpkg/triggers/ldconfig
<zul> BenC: ah...well Fusion MPT has hotlplug though
<BenC> zul: do different versions of vmware use different disk controllers?
<Keybuk> 2) libc6 declares that "if any package installs something into /usr/lib, run /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.trigger on completion"
<zul> yeah i believe so i have vmware open right now gimme a sec
<jbailey> Keybuk: I like the trigger idea, since it leaves it in the control of the package, not as a side-effect.
<BenC> Keybuk: I like the first idea better
<zul> vmware 4 has buslogic and lsi logic for scsi adapter
<BenC> zul: ah, I have v5
<zul> 4 here..
<zul> i think most people use 4 though 
<BenC> Keybuk: would Debian be willing to accept either of those?
<BenC> if not, it would make things seriously incompatible (especially if ldconfig uses it)
<Keybuk> I only ever talk about dpkg stuff in terms of Debian :)
<Keybuk> it's a spare-time thing
<BenC> unless of course dpkg-trigger was self standing
<jbailey> Keybuk: It's important enough for Ubuntu.  Can we ask to get some time assigned to it?
<BenC> but then you lose the concept of "when dpkg quits, everything is done and the system can be rebooted"
<jbailey> Well, it could terminate by saying "release the triggers now", basically.
<Keybuk> well, that's not true anyway
<Keybuk> apt has to run dpkg --configure -a  ;)
<BenC> well "when apt or dpkg quits" :)
<BenC> personally I prefer using apt's hooks, but that can cause a lot of other problems if ppl don't use apt to install a package
<BenC> zul: when you say that they don't support hotplug, how does that cause a problem? The vmware disks aren't hotplug, right?
<Keybuk> at the moment I don't really have a plan whether triggers would be 1.13 or 2.0 material
<jbailey> BenC: The issue I have with relying on apt-get's hooks is that I occasionally download a series of debs and dpkg -i them together. =)
<zul> BenC: when i went through the buslogic code they didnt have the struct for the pci_id 
<zul> mine problem is i just put it in the wrong place.
<BenC> zul: ah, you mean for the host controller module itself to be loaded, ok
<Keybuk> my most common pair of operations is dpkg --unpack and apt-get -f install
<zul> BenC: exactly
<Keybuk> which would work with apt hooks, I guess
<BenC> zul: shouldn't be hard to patch that up
<zul> BenC: no it wasnt..
<zul> just have to make sure it compiles when i get home tonight
<BenC> Keybuk: what's the plan on making sure that packages that would call dpkg-trigger are not installed by a dpkg that doesn't have that program?
<Keybuk> none yet
<Keybuk> that'd depend whether it was a 1.13 or 2.0 issue
<Keybuk> 1.13 would require a dpkg depends
<jbailey> Probabyl same as the epoch test?  If you use it, call a dpkg flag and if it sucks, then bail?
<jbailey> Keybuk: If we assume for the moment that none of us will be alive when 2.0 hits the streets....
* jbailey hides.
<Keybuk> <g>
<zul> bah...i spent 3 hours on this yesterday on my day off and then they change the data on me
<zul> ...and on my birthday even
<BenC> happy birthday
<zul> thanks man
<zul> i won 85 bucks at the casino last night
<BenC> which casino?
<zul> casino de lac lemay
<BenC> where do you live?
<zul> ottawa,ontario so it was just across the river
* BenC is going to Atlantic City this weekend
<zul> 3 hours from jbailey 
<BenC> Borgata is having the World Poker Tour event this month, and I'm playing in the $500 NL
<BenC> zul: do they have poker at the casinos up there? I couldn't find any in montreal that had poker (slots and blackjack was all they showed)
<zul> BenC: yeah the have grand prix poker and carribean, no texas holdem
<zul> i wish they have texas holdem though :(
<BenC> you play any online poker?
<zul> yep i am quite good at it as well 
<BenC> which sites do you usually?
<zul> just pokerstars.net and sometimes yahoo
<BenC> I play pokerstars, partypoker, doylesroom, but mostly I play on fulltiltpoker.com
<BenC> we'll have to do a headsup match one day :)
<zul> we should...but i would kick your butt ;)
<BenC> heh, you've underestimated me :)
<BenC> my winnings for tournaments and cash games exceeds about $25k right now
<BenC> (but that's counting the $12500 buy-in for the foxwoods wpt even that I won)
<zul> ok...maybe not :)
<BenC> nah, I'm not that good, just play a lot of tournaments
<BenC> I like tournies more than straight cash games
<zul> yeah so do i 
<zul> but there isnt any real tournaments in ottawa 
<BenC> best I ever did at cash was the week I made $9k on doylesroom playing $20/$40 limit
<zul> not bad
<zul> i have to go online to get my fix
<BenC> me too
<BenC> atlantic city is 6 hours away
<BenC> what's your nick on pokerstars? I'll see if I can find you online sometime
<BenC> you should check out fulltilt sometime too, nice site
<zul> BenC: chuck_sh45
<zul> how original isnt it :)
<TheMuso> I/c
<jbailey> zul: Go to the reservations up north. =)
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> BenC: you got mail.. that stuff is pretty urgent
<fabbione> i think most of it is in .12.6 tho
<BenC> when did you send it?
<BenC> oh, that thing to Herbert and I?
<fabbione> pitti did
<fabbione> yes
<BenC> I couldn't decrypt it
<BenC> used the wrong pgp key, I think
<fabbione> it's @debian.org
<BenC> yeah, that key has been lost, I have a new one for ben.collins@ubuntu.com
<fabbione> BenC: ah..
<BenC> I need to do my revocation
<fabbione> you should tell to pitti
<BenC> but I need to find a floppy drive to do it
<fabbione> so he will resend
<BenC> I did
<fabbione> perfect
<BenC> but haven't gotten anything back yet
<fabbione> BenC: do you still have any sparc hw around?
<fabbione> perhaps you can try/test the sparc port :)
<fabbione> we have some problems with initramfs/klibc
<fabbione> but if i test, there is no buildd going on
<fabbione> having one machine only sucks
<BenC> got an e3000
<BenC> is there a cd I can download?
<fabbione> BenC: nope.. only net install atm
<BenC> fabbione: do these things affect hoary?
<fabbione> BenC: mostlikely yes
<fabbione> Herbert will take care of warty
<fabbione> if you prefer i can do hoary
<fabbione> (that's why i was in CC)
<fabbione> so you can keep going for breezy
<BenC> that'd probably be best, I'm not tooled to test or build hoary
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> these fixes apply for 2.6.12?
<fabbione> yup they should
<fabbione> you will need to check that yourself if pitti didn't already
<fabbione> hmm no pitti didn't this time
<BenC> I got the info now
<fabbione> BenC: ok. some of the stuff is till embargoed
<fabbione> so we are not allowed to publish the fixes anywhere
<BenC> the second one doesn't even have a fix yet
<BenC> well, it says external, so I've no idea where to get it
<fabbione> BenC: we will ask pitti.. 
<fabbione> BenC: for urgent i mean that we need to get it done asap, but not that we need to die for it ;)
<zul> hmmm..
<fabbione> sorry if i gave you the wrong idea about it
<fabbione> hey zul
<zul> hey fabbione
<sedak> hello
<sedak> is there anyone here ?
<sedak> i made a package for a new driver
<desrt> sedak; hm?
<sedak> i'd like to know if someone can have a look at it to see if everything is allright
<sedak> a package for module-assistant
<desrt> sedak; you probably want to start out with #ubuntu-motu
<sedak> for rtl8180
<sedak> yes, i know
<sedak> but they don't do many package driver
<desrt> ah
<sedak> so they can't really review it
<sedak> desrt, can you have a look at it ?
<desrt> sedak; i'd know less than the universe folks :)
<desrt> sedak; i mostly just hang around here to hassle fabbio and ben :)
<sedak> that a good thing to do :-)
<sedak> well, i need to see fabbione is around 
<sedak> fabbione ?
* Diziet emails kernel-team@lists re the dpatch header for external-drivers-net_ppp-mppe-compression.dpatch.
<fabbione> sedak: ?
<sedak> hello
<fabbione> Diziet: it's easier here on irc.. 
<fabbione> Diziet: what's wrong with that patch?
<sedak> do you have the time to see the package i made for the rtl8180 driver ?
<fabbione> sedak: not now.. probably tomorrow. i am just coming back from a bad flu
<sedak> ok
<sedak> hope you'll be fine again tomorrow :-)
<Diziet> There wasn't any info in it about where it came from.
<Diziet> Also, I only just found out that this channel existed ...
<fabbione> Diziet: see debian/external-modules
<fabbione> there is all you need there
<Diziet> Joy.  I just spent half the afternoon looking for that and it turns out to be right there, and you turn out to be right here to tell me.
<Diziet> It would have been nice if someone on #ubuntu-devel could have maybe pointed me in the right direction.
<fabbione> Diziet: what's the reason of such search?
<Diziet> bugzilla 14244
<Diziet> Which I think turns out to be included in our 2.6.12 anyway.
<fabbione> NOTABUG
<fabbione> it is already inclueded
<Diziet> I had the feeling it was a wild goose chase.
<fabbione> if it doesn't work patches are welcome
<Diziet> I have no evidence that it doesn't work.
<lamont__> Diziet: for cooked-and-on-the-table values of wild goose
<fabbione> everything that starts as external_* is basically half supported..
<lamont__> fabbione: we support the half that works???
<lamont__> :-)
<Diziet> Well, it's cooked and on the table _now_ but I was chasing it across half the web.
<fabbione> lamont__: clearly :)
<Diziet> I got badly distracted by the pptpclient sourceforge project who have some found-under-a-rock mppe patches.
<fabbione> unfortunatly we didn't manage to get linux-non-supported-modules in place
<fabbione> otherwise all that crap would land in that package but in main
<fabbione> to *cough*help*cough* our wonderful users
* fabbione goes to cook dinner...
<zul> fabbione: its in the debian/rules ;)
<fabbione> zul: yeah.. in your branch that we never got to merge before FeatureFreeze
<fabbione> anyway. -> off
<zul> bah
<Diziet> Well, thank you for your time.
<jbailey> Hey, have we killed devfs yet?
<jbailey> Or are we waiting until initramfs-tools supports evms?
<lamont__> jbailey: I'd just like it to support my kernel.. :-)
<jbailey> lamont__: Is initramfs still sucking for you?
<jbailey> Last I played in my parisc chroot, lvm seemed to be a larger problem. =)
<lamont__> jbailey: haven't played with it recently on ia64, but it's still claiming that it's not gzipped data after it fetches the gzipped data from the disk...
<jbailey> That totally doesn't make any sense to me. =(
<jbailey> If the magic numbers match, it ought to have returned valid data.
* jbailey needs UML/Xen for ia64.
<zul> gar...stressed
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-04
<niktaris_lap> hi, can anyone please tell me where the patches for the ubuntu kernel are located ?
<crimsun> see ubuntu-dapper.git and ubuntu-2.6.git. There're broken-out patches that I know of for Dapper and Edgy.
<crimsun> there're _no_
<niktaris_lap> crimsun, they are not in the kernel source .deb. are they?
<mjg59> No
<niktaris_lap> mjg59, didn't think so :)
<sn9> you could also apt-get source
<niktaris_lap> I am trying to figure out why a pcmcia card works with the standard ubuntu kernel but not with a vanilla kernel
<sn9> wifi?
<niktaris_lap> a vodafone 3g card
<niktaris_lap> the brand is option
<sn9> when it does work, what /dev node does it use?
<niktaris_lap> sn9, I will have to reboot to find that out
<sn9> no need
<sn9> you use ppp with it, right?
<niktaris_lap> sn9, I don't actually _use_ it
<sn9> you don't use the card? then how did you know it worked?
<niktaris_lap> because when I use the ubuntu kernel the system sees it as usb3 modem
<niktaris_lap> and with vanilla not
<sn9> that also answers my question
<niktaris_lap> using kppp to query the modem
<niktaris_lap> using a standard vanilla kernel I only get " CardBus card inserted into slot 0"
<niktaris_lap> while with the ubuntu kernel the system goes on and configures it
<sn9> and you load the same module on the vanilla kernel?
<niktaris_lap> no I don't do anything at all
<niktaris_lap> the ubuntu kernel does everything while vanilla does nothing
<sn9> did you even compile the module for the vanilla kernel?
<niktaris_lap> /lib/modules/2.6.17.11/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/option.ko
<niktaris_lap> I even used the config from the ubuntu kernel
<sn9> ok, what happens if you try to load that module manually on the vanilla kernel?
<niktaris_lap> nothing
<niktaris_lap> well the module loads
<sn9> nothing in dmesg?
<niktaris_lap> but besides that nothing
<niktaris_lap> only [17185386.460000]  pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<sn9> ok, so it's not associating the card with the driver. do all other cardbus cards work?
<niktaris_lap> it's the only one I  got 
<sn9> it could be pcmcia/cardbus support didn't get compiled with patches to use config files in /etc, or the driver itself may be a different version
<sn9> you should modinfo both the vanilla version of the driver and the stock version and diff the output
<niktaris_lap> option driver version v0.4
<niktaris_lap> in vanilla
<niktaris_lap> don't know what is in ubuntu atm
<niktaris_lap> besides the giving the same config from the ubuntu kernel I can only image a patch is applied someplace 
<niktaris_lap> that's why I asked 
<sn9> run modinfo on both files and use the diff command
<sn9> look for changes in lines with a bunch of numbers and codes
<niktaris_lap> sn9, I uninstalled the ubuntu one. :(
<niktaris_lap> use the diff command where?
<sn9> but you can apt-get it again, right?
<sn9> in a shell
<niktaris_lap> sn9, yes. but later as I am apt-getting something else now
<sn9> if you still have it in /var/cache/apt/archive, you might not need to wait
<niktaris_lap> yes. wait...
<niktaris_lap> < alias:          usb:v16D5p6501d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*
<niktaris_lap> < srcversion:     84340500E79BAB5E3CB7869
<niktaris_lap> ---
<niktaris_lap> > srcversion:     E986026D4704EC0498CCF92
<niktaris_lap> sn9, is this it ?
<niktaris_lap> < aliias : 
<niktaris_lap> is ubuntu
<sn9> yes, the alias lines were what i meant
<niktaris_lap> so what should I do ?
<sn9> but the one you show is for usb, and you said this was a cardbus device
<niktaris_lap> the option card is recognised as a usb device
<sn9> so this is usb over cardbus... does lsusb show it with vanilla?
<niktaris_lap> all 5 devices are listed as Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<niktaris_lap> wrong! wait
<niktaris_lap> no right ( I had the card unplugged but the output is the same in any case)
<niktaris_lap> all 5 devices are listed as Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<sn9> and there are no other usb devices?
<niktaris_lap> connected? no
<sn9> ok, it seems there are two things that are not happening
<sn9> 1) the cardbus is not being seen as usb
<sn9> 2) even if usb were seen, the option driver wouldn't recognize it
<niktaris_lap> when connecting a usb stick I get Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0930:651c Toshiba Corp
<niktaris_lap> on a usb port 
<sn9> we have not even confirmed that #1 is supposed to happen at all
<sn9> looks like you'll have to boot the ubuntu kernel at least once more (to see whether the card is in lsusb there)
<niktaris_lap> ok give me 1 min
<niktaris_lap> sn9, Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0af0:5000 Option UMTS Card
<niktaris_lap> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<niktaris_lap> those are new
<sn9> ok, do an lsmod and save that to a file
<sn9> the option.ko is clearly not the only module involved
<niktaris_lap> done
<sn9> look through dmesg for the last mentions of usb
<niktaris_lap> sn9, where can I paste ?
<niktaris_lap> it's at least 20 lines
<sn9> just the last mentions of it
<niktaris_lap> last line : [17179703.044000]  ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.048000]  PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.048000]  ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A]  -> Link [LNKC]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.048000]  PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:07:00.0 to 64
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.048000]  ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: OHCI Host Controller
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.048000]  ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6
<sn9> at least one of them should mention a module other than option.ko
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.048000]  ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: irq 11, io mem 0xb2000000
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.104000]  usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.104000]  hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found
<niktaris_lap> [17179703.104000]  hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
<niktaris_lap> [17179712.260000]  ohci_hcd 0000:07:00.0: wakeup
<niktaris_lap> [17179712.644000]  usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<niktaris_lap> [17179712.904000]  spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
<niktaris_lap> [17179712.920000]  usb 6-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.072000]  usbcore: registered new driver usbserial
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.072000]  drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.072000]  usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.072000]  drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.104000]  drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Option 3G data card
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.104000]  option 6-1:1.0: Option 3G data card converter detected
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  usb 6-1: Option 3G data card converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  option 6-1:1.1: Option 3G data card converter detected
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  usb 6-1: Option 3G data card converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  option 6-1:1.2: Option 3G data card converter detected
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  usb 6-1: Option 3G data card converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  usbcore: registered new driver option
<niktaris_lap> [17179713.108000]  drivers/usb/serial/option.c: Option Card (PC-Card to) USB to Serial Driver: v0.4
<niktaris_lap> shit!!!!
<niktaris_lap> sorry!!!!
<niktaris_lap> sn9, at least you see them all :S
<sn9> does the laptop have any built-in usb1.1 ports, or are they all usb2?
<niktaris_lap> all usb2 
<sn9> then the other module involved is ohci_hcd.ko
<sn9> that's in your lsmod, right?
<niktaris_lap> sn9, so if I reboot and load ohci_hcd.ko, usbserial and option modules it should work ?
<sn9> before you do that,
<sn9> see which of those is not auto-loaded
<sn9> diff the modinfo's for that one
<niktaris_lap> for ohci_hdc.ko ?
<sn9> yes, if that does not auto-load on vanilla
<niktaris_lap> ok. rebooting
<niktaris_lap> sn9, nothing changed
<niktaris_lap> ohci-hdc does not auto load
<niktaris_lap> moprode ohci-hdc, usbserial , option
<sn9> diff the modinfo's for ohci_hcd
<niktaris_lap> still nothing
<sn9> look for changes in the alias lines
<niktaris_lap> alias is the same
<sn9> no change?
<niktaris_lap> nope
<sn9> in other words, alias does not show up in the diff?
<niktaris_lap> yes
<niktaris_lap> only filename and vermagic
<sn9> if alias shows up in modinfo but not in the diff, and you modprobed it, look at dmesg
<niktaris_lap> alias in modinfo shows. dmesg: [17179906.956000]  pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0
<sn9> no mention of ohci in dmesg?
<niktaris_lap> no
<sn9> even though you modprobed ohci_hcd?
<niktaris_lap> oh sorry 
<niktaris_lap> yes
<niktaris_lap> [17179708.164000]  ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
<niktaris_lap> when modprobed
<sn9> but no other mentions of ohci?
<niktaris_lap> nothing more
<sn9> i think you have an acpi or irq problem, then
<sn9> save the entire dmesg to a file from both kernels, diff them, and look for the first mentions of acpi, apic, or pci in the diff
<niktaris_lap> sn9, diff-ing the /boot/config files of both kernel I see some diff in acpi
<niktaris_lap> so there should be a apci patch be applied to the ubuntu kernel
<sn9> either that or kernel args
<niktaris_lap> eg SCSI_SATA_ACPI exists in ubuntu kernel but not in vanilla
<sn9> unless you actually have sata in your laptop, that is not the cause
<niktaris_lap> diff are: CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m  CONFIG_ACPI_PCC=m CONFIG_ACPI_SONY=m CONFIG_ACPI_DEV=m CONFIG_ACPI_TC1100=m CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD=y CONFIG_ACPI_DEV=m
<niktaris_lap> those do not exist in vanilla
<sn9> but that's in the .config
<niktaris_lap> yes but doesn't that mean that the modules do not exist ?
<sn9> are there acpi/apic/pci diffs in the dmesg?
<niktaris_lap> I remember some acpi events when pluging in the card
<niktaris_lap> have to reboot to see though
<sn9> yes, it means the modules do not exist, but if they were never in lsmod, what does it matter?
<sn9> i said to save the entire dmesg to a file under both kernels
<niktaris_lap> ok I ll do that
<sn9> diff those, looking for the first occurrences of acpi or apic or pci in the diff
<niktaris_lap> ok
<niktaris_lap> rebooting
<niktaris_lap> sn9, fist thing that happens after card is inserted is ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A]  -> Link [LNKC]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<niktaris_lap> after PCI: Enabling device 0000:07:00.0 (0000 -> 0002
<sn9> no diffs before it's inserted?
<niktaris_lap> [17179569.184000]  Local APIC disabled by BIOS (or by default) -- you can enable it with "lapic"
<niktaris_lap> in ubuntu 
<niktaris_lap> [17179569.184000]  Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"
<niktaris_lap> in vanilla
<sn9> that's the only diff before insertion?
<niktaris_lap> from what I can see
<niktaris_lap> let me check again
<niktaris_lap> one diff is ACPI: Looking for DSDT ... not found!
<sn9> on vanilla?
<niktaris_lap> on ubuntu
<sn9> and that line is just skipped on vanilla?
<niktaris_lap> yes
<mjg59> That code isn't in vanilla, hence the difference
<sn9> but other than those two lines, the diffs only start after insertion, right?
<niktaris_lap> after the insetion I get ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:07:00.0[A]  -> Link [LNKC]  -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<sn9> i'll take that as a yes
<niktaris_lap> there is http://gaugusch.at/acpi-dsdt-initrd-patches/acpi-dsdt-initrd-v0.8.2-2.6.17.patch
<niktaris_lap> maybe this is included in ubuntu
<mjg59> It is
<niktaris_lap> mjg59, thanks 
<niktaris_lap> let me apply this patch first and test again
<niktaris_lap> thanks a million sn9 
<niktaris_lap> thanks all
<sn9> niktaris_lap: why did you want a vanilla kernel, anyway?
<mjg59> That patch isn't going to change anything
<niktaris_lap> mjg59, why?
<mjg59> Because it's got nothing to do with the problem you have
<niktaris_lap> sn9, I like vanilla kernels 
<mjg59> Only three lines of it are actually running on your machine, and the only thing they do is print the message you're seeing
<mjg59> niktaris_lap: Shame that they don't seem to work in this case...
<niktaris_lap> mjg59, well something is different in ubuntu kernel . Since I use the same config I guess some patch does the diff. 
<niktaris_lap> at least I found one :)
<mjg59> There's several hundred patches in the Ubuntu kernel
<mjg59> One of them causes the difference. I don't know which one, but it isn't that one.
<niktaris_lap> mjg59, it would be nice if they where located someplace...
<sn9> they are
<sn9> if you apt-get source, you get them all
<mjg59> They're in the git repository
<mjg59> We don't keep them as independent patches
<zul> we use to but its more harder to maintain if we didnt use a git repository
<niktaris_lap> have to go
<niktaris_lap> thanks again. 
<niktaris_lap> hi, I downloaded the git tree, how do I see the ubuntu specific changes?
<Keybuk> bisect it with other trees?
<niktaris_lap> ubuntu vs vanilla
<niktaris_lap> Keybuk, do I have to download the vanilla tree also ?
<Keybuk> niktaris_lap: I'm afraid I don't know git
<niktaris_lap> Keybuk, me neither :)
<Keybuk> tbh, I've never understood why the kernel developers like it so much
<Keybuk> to me it's always seemed complicated and obtuse
<niktaris_lap> I am just trying to find the ubuntu specific changes (aka patches
<niktaris_lap> I hope someone is kind enough to walk me through
<Keybuk> that's difficult to judge
<Keybuk> e.g. is ubuntu pulling the acpi tip an ubuntu specific change?
<mjg59> Keybuk: Because its merging stuff is magic
<Mithrandir> zul: what's the state of xen now?  You said some days ago you were going to package up some xen-restricted-modules?
<mjg59> Keybuk: I merged acpi tip with our own acpi crack in under an hour, despite there being  158 of them
<mjg59> Hm. That's not a good start.
<mjg59> "This computer does not have enough space for temporary files. Windows installation needs at least 306 megabytes of space on any partitoin for temporary files"
<mjg59> There's 12GB free!
<niktaris_lap> hi again, so there is no easy way of finding out what patches are applied in the ubuntu kernel ?
<Mithrandir> niktaris_lap: patches compared with what?
<Mithrandir> zul: do you have your xen repo online somewhere?
<niktaris_lap> Mithrandir, to vanilla
<niktaris_lap> Debian would work also I guess
<Mithrandir> niktaris_lap: download the kernel.org tree, download our tree, run diff -Nru
<Mithrandir> or look at the git commit log and diff that with Linus's git tree
<mjg59> But no, there's no trivial way to determine whether a given patch came from upstream or us
<niktaris_lap> Mithrandir, I downloaded ubuntu tree. Don't know how to download the vanilla git tree. where a the git commit logs located?
<Mithrandir> niktaris_lap: "git log" gives you the commit logs, iirc
<Mithrandir> zul: it looks like the xen kernel could benefit from having the bd_claim patch applied.
<niktaris_lap> Mithrandir, can I see the changes based on the commit number eg. commit cda2a116920d69ff82689b4f92e98e32d346c632
<Mithrandir> zul: also, where's the domU?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-05
<zul> hmmm? sorry was at the ER
<zul> Mithrandir: you can use the same kernel for dom0/domU
<Mithrandir> zul: dom0/domU> ok.
<Mithrandir> zul: do you have your tree online somewhere so I can submit useful patches for you?
<zul> Mithrandir, unfortunately not yet
<zul> Mithrandir: ill try to get a git respository up for you today though
<zul> heylo
<zul> whee...the weekend just got better and better as it went along
<zul> Error:emcp:Mpc:Path Bus 3 Tgt 1 Lun 0 to FCNPR061700203 is dead.
<Mithrandir> zul: you've imported all the xen crack into git instead of staying with hg?
<zul> Mithrandir: im debating whether to say with hg or just move it to git
<Mithrandir> zul: I don't really have an opinion, I'm afraid. :-)
<zul> but right now its not version controlled
<Mithrandir> zul: you had some lrm in the works as well?
<zul> working on it last night
<Mithrandir> anything testable yet?
<zul> nope..
<zul> it was kind of a crazy weekend
<Mithrandir> need any help?
<zul> well i have an idea on what to do, i was going to do a simple xen-restricted tonight hopefully and ill need someone with nvidia to test it out
<zul> and ill need to patch the xen kernel as well
<Mithrandir> I've got an nvidia card, so I can test it.
<zul> sweet...ill let you know
<Mithrandir> also, if you put 81478b5c05b3695eaca71da956206aea9e747f68 into the Xen kernel, that'd be sweet, so I wouldn't have to compile my own kernel.
<zul> got a url? :)
<Mithrandir> http://evms.sourceforge.net/patches/2.1.1/kernel/2.6.0-test8/bd_claim.patch
<zul> great...ill put it in tonight
<Mithrandir> thanks
<zul> heh i might even put it on launchpad :)
<Mithrandir> we should get the "automatically create initramfs" stuff in too
<zul> yeah i was thinking about that
<mjg59> BenC: Any reason we're using ATA_ENABLE_PATA?
<BenC> mjg59: We have PATA modules enabled that are blacklisted
<BenC> but we also have pata_pcmcia enabled
<mjg59> BenC: But it also changes the behaviour of ata_piix
<mjg59> So now it binds to some pata controllers in preference to piix
<zul> BenC: for the jmicron boards there is a better patch lying around ill send you it tonight
<BenC> mjg59: I thought I disabled that for that driver, I can check
<mjg59> The ATA_ENABLE_PATA define only seems to affect modules that support both SATA and PATA devices
<BenC> mjg59: Guess I can disable it then
<BenC> $ rgrep ATA_ENABLE_PATA debian/config/
<BenC> $
<BenC> doesn't seem to be enabled
<mjg59> BenC: include/linux/libata.h
<BenC> ah
<BenC> yeah, found that
<BenC> I think alan's libpata patch did that
<BenC> mjg59: Done, I think it's safe to include that change with this kernel (uploading in about 5 minutes)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-7.19 uploaded, Momma told me there'd be days like these | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel
<zul> whee!
<zul> BenC: do we have a canonical list of 3rd party drivers and where they are located in the tree?
<zul> basically i want to pick off the drivers one by one and include then in the xen kernel
<neuralis> zul: is edgy's xen in a state to be tested?
<zul> yep
<zul> works for me
<neuralis> anything in particular i should be aware of?
<zul> well this no 3rd party drivers so no ndiswrapeprs, nvidia yet im working on that
<neuralis> that's fine; this is a server machine
<zul> coolio...follow the instructions in the wiki though and open any bugs in launchpad
<zul> or just bug me
<ivoks> zul: any chance of getting grub support for it?
<zul> there is a patch for it in debian but i havent looked at it yet
<ivoks> i can test it
<zul> besides we have to do get the initrd generation working first
<ivoks> true, i did initrd with update-initrd, had no problems with it...
<zul> cool..ill put it on my todo list
<neuralis> zul: er, which initramfs should i be generating by hand?
<zul> the xen one
<zul> should be in /lib/modules
* neuralis hassles with lilo
<neuralis> zul: the interesting thing here is that xen appears to require grub, but this machine installed with lilo presumably to accomodate lvm.
<zul> yeah it needs grub
<zul> i havent tried with lilo though
<zul> i doubt it will work though
<zul> neuralis: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8809 
<zul> right im going home...ttyl
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-06
<gnomefreak> rodarvus: ping
<rodarvus> gnomefreak, pong
<zul> Mithrandir: patch applied
<BenC> infinity: ping
<infinity> BenC: Yo.
<BenC> infinity: Can you explain why dh_strip on the buildd's is acting different from the one I have installed?
<BenC> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4139391/buildlog_ubuntu-edgy-sparc.linux-source-2.6.17_2.6.17-7.19_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BenC> the dh_strip error in there that causes it to abort
<BenC> looks like this on my local builds:
<infinity> BenC: Because pkg-create-dbgsym is installed on the buildds.
<infinity> BenC: In other words, "blame pitti".
<BenC> ok
<BenC> and of course pitti is on vacation
<infinity> No, he got back yesterday.
<BenC> ah
<infinity> He's just asleep right now, that's all.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@cthulhu:~$ TZ=Europe/Berlin date
<infinity> Wed Sep  6 06:08:23 CEST 2006
<infinity> Should be up in a couple of hours, I suspect.
<BenC> I'm surprised you know what sleep is :)
<Bertl> btw, that timezone is no excuse for being asleep :)
<infinity> I'm familiar with the idea that other people occasionally lay down and rest their eyes.
<BenC> infinity: is there a way to blacklist packages from using pkg-create-dbgsym  (considering the kernel doesn't need it)?
<Bertl> BenC, infinity: talking about timezones, when would be a good time to have a small chat with you folks about ubuntu and kernel development?
<infinity> BenC: Well, it respects the NO_PKG_MANGLE environment variable, but that also turns off striptranslations.  But, I suppose the kernel doesn't ship translations either.
<BenC> Bertl: I'm available now
<infinity> Bertl: Nowish?
<infinity> BenC: OTOH, it looks like a bonafide bug in pkg-create-dbgsym, so fixing it would be nice.
<BenC> I'm off to bed
<infinity> BenC: G'night.  I'll bug pitti about his breakage.
<Bertl> keep up the good work!
<Mithrandir> zul: does that mean you've uploaded a new xen-source?
<doko> BenC, fabbione: we seem to have some smp problems on sparc; my "testcase" is building OOo on faure, which randomly hangs in the idlc compiler. the current build uses a uniprocessor kernel (elmo rebooted), and it works fine
<fabbione> doko: could you please file a bug with faure's specs? i am still vac till next monday
<fabbione> doko: it might be some libc optimization code or so
<doko> ok, what specs do you want?
<fabbione> cpu/ram/kernel toolchain versions.. usual stuff that i can install on my t2000 and test
<fabbione> also how do you try to build..
<fabbione> make -j 1 or make -j foo 
<fabbione> and make sure the bug is assigned to me
<zul> Mithrandir: no but i am close
<Mithrandir> zul: \o/
<Mithrandir> zul: I had some weird problems last night with Xen making a debian/-amd64-k8 directory and such.  it also seemed xen-headers suddenly included full kernel source.  Might just be me who'd broken something, but I thought I'd tell you.
<zul> ok
<gnomefreak> is it possible to add vga=normal to the kernel parameter automagically if a ATI card is detected? or its something that cant be done?
<gnomefreak> someone requested that in a bug report as it fixed his issue. i would like to either close it or mark it as a wishlist depending on if it can be done at all
<Mithrandir> it's technically possible, yes, but I don't think we'd want it.
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<BenC_> plus it would be something done outside the kernel
<zul> heh dmi_blacklist might work but I agree with BenC 
<rodarvus> BenC, do you have plans to update the vmware-player kernel modules for 2.6.17?
<rodarvus> installing vmware-player insists on installing vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.15-23
<zul> weird
<BenC> rodarvus: Yes, they are in the upload
<rodarvus> nice, thanks!
<zul> so vmplater kernel modules is handle by lrm now?
<zul> vmplayer even
<BenC> zul: yeah
<zul> sweet..
<lamont> BenC: you around?
<BenC> lamont: yeah
<kOpter> Yello :)
<kOpter> Since Dapper, I have a strange issue. On cold boot my chipset doesn't get detected. Dmesg just makes no message of it.
<kOpter> This means AGP, network etc are not working.. which is not handy. However, rebooting the system solves this 9/10 times.
<kOpter> I think it's kernel related.. is there any way to get some more information on what exactly is going wrong?
<kOpter> All I have now is dmesg outputs.. which aren't helping much. I think it's kernel related because I did not have these problems on Breezy..
<kOpter> Paste of missing dmesg messages at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22739
<zul> ok this sucks..
<Mithrandir> what does?
<zul> ndiswrapper looks like it needs a special patch as well
<zul> that and my network connection sucks
<Mithrandir> I'm trying to find out what's up with my builds going awry.
<Mithrandir> you don't have all your stuff in git yet?
<zul> no unfortunately ill send you a url tonight
<Mithrandir> no worries.
* Mithrandir twiddles thumbs while xen compiles out of ccache.
<zul> Mithrandir: patches always welcomed of course
<Mithrandir> zul: is it correct that debian/build/install-$flavour should include lots of .c files?
<zul> i believe so
<zul> it just copies the debian/build directory and does kernel-image
<Mithrandir> hmm, it doesn't match what's in linux-headers?
<zul> hmm...
<zul> ill have to look at that closer
<Mithrandir> it also installs it to /lib/modules/$(release)/kernel rather than /usr/src/xen-headers-$(release)-$(flavour) which is what l-h seems to do?
<zul> damn it...
<zul> ill try to fix it tonight
<Mithrandir> cheers.
<Mithrandir> sorry about poking holes in your packages.
<zul> no problem 
<zul> its the only way ill get better
<zul> or the xen-* will get better
<zul> besides it is edgy ;)
<Mithrandir> zul: I'm getting close to a working debian/rules:xen-headers now.
<zul> sweet..
<zul> thanks
<kimo> Hi, anyone knows if edgy kernel has the sky2 driver fixed?
<Mithrandir> zul: http://pastebin.ca/162680
<Mithrandir> zul: at least it seems to work for me.
<Mithrandir> zul: sorry, that's broken, let me try again
<Mithrandir> (a couple of missing $$i-s)
<zul> heh
<Mithrandir> so it installed junk to /usr/src/xen-headers-2.6.16-9 instead of /u/s/x-h-2.6.16-9-amd64-generic, &c
<Mithrandir> this machine is too slow. :-(
<zul> doh..
<Mithrandir> zul: http://pastebin.ca/162691 should work better
<Mithrandir> zul: xrm seems unhappy due to rivafb crack, though
<zul> hmmm...ok..ill get this fixed tonight along with a bunch of other stuff
<zul> whats wrong with xrm?
<Mithrandir> well, for a start I don't think you've uploaded a package of it yet, so I'm using my home-hacked shit.
<zul> probably not..
<Mithrandir> zul: actually, you might want to add cp -rp .config .extraversion .kernelrelease Makefile Module.symvers $(XEN_HEADERS_DIR)-$$i/usr/src/$(XEN_HEADERS)-$$i/ ; \ to the first for loop in xen-headers to get .config and friends installed.
<Mithrandir> (really, actually, there doesn't appear to be a .extraversion there, so maybe drop that)
<zul> Mithrandir: will do
<Mithrandir> zul: you might want to wait until I have something which works properly, actually.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-07
<infinity> BenC: Ping.
<infinity> BenC: Nevermind, I see you already uploaded for the Makefile target confusion breakage.
<BenC> infinity: Yeah, I just need lrm pushed out of dep-wait
<infinity> BenC: I'm NEWing the kernel right now to make that happen.
<BenC> infinity: thanks
<BenC> I'll upload linux-meta in a few minutes then
<infinity> Or, I would be, if I could find anything in the NEW queue other than i386...
<infinity> Maybe Kamion beat me to the other arches?
<infinity> Or soyuz lost them...
<infinity> Or the queue tool is playing tricks on me.  Nevermind.
<infinity> Fouind the others, they'll hit NEW before the next cron.daily. :)
<infinity> s/NEW/ACCEPTED/
<infinity> BenC: Done.
* infinity really needs to file a "queue tool's weird behaviour confuses Adam" bug.
<zul> uh...something wrong with security?
<zul> Uploading via ftp linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34.23.dsc: Error '550 Permission denied.' during ftp transfer of linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-34.23.dsc
<infinity> Shouldn't be... Plenty of free disk space, and nothing looks to be mounted read-only...
<infinity> Try harder?
<BenC> infinity: "Chroot problem"
<infinity> LIES.
* infinity looks.
<infinity> Argh.
<infinity> BenC: Fixing the chroots.  sysvinit/upstart/apt confusion.
<BenC> yeah, looks hairy
<infinity> Not so much.  Just means manual fiddling.  Whee.
<infinity> I didn't really want to work on my own specs today anyway. :P
<Keybuk> infinity: yeah, why start now? :p
<Keybuk> no worry though, no matter how much you suck, you won't equal Colin "deferred" Watson
<Keybuk> :p
<infinity> Ahh, but Captain Deferral also has a mess of completed work to show for it. :)
<Keybuk> really, I thought he'd just been on holiday all cycle :p
<infinity> No, no.  That's Fabio. :)
<infinity> Edgy Eft -- The Core Dev Vacation Release.
<Keybuk> he never does any work anyway, nobody would have noticed the difference :p
<infinity> Oh, snap!
<gnomefreak> ok i have 2 kernel type updates neither are providing the kernel-2.6.17-7-386 is this ok?
<infinity> BenC: All better.  It built everywhere.  Let linux-meta fly.
<zul> Keybuk: hehe
<gnomefreak> i got linux-libc-dev 2.6.17-7.20 and linux-source-2.6.17 2.6.17-7.20  
<crimsun> gnomefreak: if you can just hold off, say, a couple hours...
<infinity> gnomefreak: You won't get a forced kernel upgrade until linux-meta is built.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> wasnt sure if upgrading now was gonna break it or not
<gnomefreak> ill wait til morning was just doing some bug work and decided to update
<infinity> BenC: Uh oh.  I didn't lose you to sleep, did I? :)
<BenC> nope, still here
<infinity> Yay.
<infinity> -meta me, baby.
<BenC> ok
<zul> meh...qemu is broken..
<infinity> BenC: I'm guessing it wasn't actually ready to upload?  You just missed a publisher run.  Tsk. :)
<BenC> infinity: I'm booted into macox right now playing some online poker, so I need to reboot to get to the files :)
<infinity> BenC: Pretty please? :)
<BenC> infinity: wish it was just an ABI bump, but it's got all the flavour changes
<BenC> will do within the next 30 minutes
<infinity> BenC: I'd like to see the kernel update completed before FF, and since the -meta change is relatively complex, I dont't want to duplicate the effort. :)
<infinity> BenC: I assume all the flavours seemlessly upgrade (like, my -686 will get a forced upgrade to -generic), right?
<BenC> infinity: Yeah
<BenC> infinity: rebooting now
<BenC> infinity: and it's off
<infinity> Yay.  Thanks, dude.
<infinity> Go ignore your computer for the evening.  Sorry to keep you around.
<infinity> (Well, ignore IRC anyway.. Have fun with poker)
<BenC> no problem, I'll keep IRC open, so ping me if anything craps up
<infinity> Have you no faith?
<infinity> Surely, it's all perfect.
<infinity> Right?
<BenC> what I did was perfect, but the buildd's seem a little unreliable :)
<infinity> Uh huh.  Like the undefined Makefile ordering that you blamed on pitti? :)
<infinity> (Well, you blamed it on me, I blamed it on him.  Faster buck-passing, I've never seen)
<BenC> actually, it was a dh_strip being called on a nonexistent directory :)
<BenC> but it worked on my box!!
<infinity> Yes, because the makefile ordering was sketchy (a target that should have depende on another target didn't)
<infinity> And dh_strip is buggy for allowing that, afaict.  pitti filed a bug with Debian.
<BenC> yeah, it's defnitely a bug
<BenC> leave it to some weird program to expose bugs in another program, and my build system :P
<infinity> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=386246
<infinity> No response from Joey yet.  I was expecting a pretty rapid smackdown as soon as he saw the word "wrapper" in a debhelper bug report.
<BenC> lol
<infinity> I'm just surprised that no rabid Debian developers have yet contacted me personally to yell at me for diverting dpkg-deb on our buildds.
<infinity> This is, quite possibly, my favourite hideous Ubuntu hack to date.
<infinity> Uncle LaMont has taught me well.
<lamont> infinity: oh my goodness
<infinity> Hello there, Mr Nick Hilight.
<infinity> Of course, what I want to know is if you hilight on "LaMont", or on any occurance of the words "hideous" and "hack" in the same sentence.
<infinity> :P
<lamont> infinity: heh
<BenC> lamont: Hey, I have a question
<BenC> lamont: should I even worry about hppa anymore?
<infinity> To your credit, the shoestring-and-bubblegum that is the w-b buildd network with sanae has held together fine with nearly zero intervention.
<lamont> BenC: it's going to get love post-edgy
<infinity> BenC: That all depends on Carlos and jbailey, but I suspect it'll skip edgy.
<lamont> don't worry too much about it until after edgy ships
<lamont> infinity: word from jbailey this morning was to that effect.
<BenC> so if it fails to build right now, I can just ignore it?
<infinity> BenC: It won't even try, let alone fail (on the buildds, that is)
<lamont> BenC: well, don't gratuitously break it, but 2.6.17 is known to not boot, 2.6.18 actually boots
<lamont> (in at least some configs)
<BenC> lamont: are you kidding? I am running 2.6.17 on my a500 :)
<lamont> current dapper kernel, that is
<BenC> but yeah, the default config fails for me
<lamont> right
<lamont> I've been rather distracted the last month or so - personal legal crap
<BenC> something to do with the console stuff
<infinity> Who needs a console anyway?
<lamont> way overrated.
<infinity> Which reminds me...
<BenC> the hardware seems to prefer it, since it halts the kernel because of it :)
<infinity> lamont: The box you sent me, being rack kit, rather than desktop kit, doesn't have a video card.  Any urge to dig one up for me for livecd console testing?
* BenC wants one too
<BenC> a vid card for the a500 that is
<lamont> I can look around, but frankly, you're best off grabbing a (semi-) random PCI video card
<infinity> lamont: Or just send me a desktop-class workstation, and I can have two.  That won't bug me either. :)
<BenC> I don't think I've ever opened my box
<lamont> more particularly, none of the existing Visualize F*(tm) cards do much of any interest
<infinity> lamont: Ahh, I could do that, yes.  I wanted to test with hp-specific X drivers, but that's hardly critical.
<infinity> lamont: Also, I assume, based on the lack of PS/2 ports on this box, that it boots with a USB keyboard just dandily?
<lamont> kyle is currently being distracted from writing visualize FX drivers by his kernel work
<infinity> (Forgive me, my last hppa box was a C200, I'm all old skool)
<lamont> USB kbd/mouse would be the expectation.  note that lack of video card being detected by the bios results in a serial console on the first serial port
<infinity> Yeah, I know that part. :)
<infinity> Serial works fine on the thing.
<lamont> so as long as the video card gets detected by firmware, you're golden.  If not, life sucks
<infinity> Actually, on the C200, it was even sneakier, it booted to serial if it didn't detect a monitor, even if there was a video card.
<infinity> Somewhat irritating, if you weren't expecting that behaviour.
<lamont> yeah, I expect so
<lamont> but with built-in video, what do you expect....
<infinity> Wasn't built-in.
<infinity> It was some honkin' Visualize thingee.
* lamont thought the C200 had one...
<lamont> ah - well, said Visualize thingy should plug into the A500 just fine... or didn't I send you a J6700?
<infinity> You sent me a J6700, yes.  Of course, my C200 has been long gone for years.
<infinity> If I still had it, I wouldn't have asked you for a newer machine.
<lamont> if J6700, it should have built-in video, I thought....  stupid strange connector (EVC), rather than a VGA connector
<infinity> It was "fast enough", after all.
* lamont discovered how expensive it is to ship to .au when he sent the cdrom...
<infinity> It's just serial/lan/usb/scsi/sound on the back.  No video.
<infinity> But, yeah.  I'll find some random PCI hunk of junk when the time comes to test.
<lamont> hrm.  ok.
* infinity misses his massive stockpile of parts he had in Canada.
<infinity> Moving is hell on the tech hoarding.
<BenC> went through my parts boxes today looking for a ps2 module
<BenC> found stuff I forgot I had
<infinity> When I went through my parts bins before moving, I ended up building about 8 machines and giving them away to friends.
<BenC> hehe
<infinity> Including finding enough spare parts to build a second AlphaServer that I didn't know I had.
<BenC> I usually just find stuff to toss on ebay
<lamont> hrm.. that reminds me.  I need to build a machine for a friend's wedding present (they got married saturday, so I'm now late)
* lamont has a B160 he could send infinity 
<infinity> Not sure I need to go that far back in time. :)
<infinity> I'll just be happy when edgy+1 starts happening on this J6700.
<infinity> I also need to find a cheap/free rack, I think.
<BenC> I need one of those too
<BenC> something with a nice cooling/ventilation system
<infinity> I built my last one.  Built it into the hutch in a desk.
<infinity> Not sure I want to go that route this time.
<BenC> I actually need like a 7 foot high rack
<infinity> Ahh, I'm not there yet.  Not unless lamont starts getting more generous. :)
<BenC> with wheels, power strips, cooling, and other neat stuff
<infinity> Racing stripes too?
<infinity> And a laser on top?
<BenC> yeah, read with white stripes
<BenC> and a night rider light ont the fronty
* lamont has a 1.6M rack, but no fan tray.
<infinity> Okay, see, night rider lights would be awesome.  I should build a set.
<BenC> wow, it's late...three typos in those last two lines
<infinity> Thanks for giving me yet another pointless thing to do on the weekend.
<BenC> lol
<BenC> infinity: don't forget the little "woo woo" sound :)
<infinity> The more important part is that when you open the front door, there'll be a headshot of David Hasselhoff stuck to the front of the machines.
<lamont> http://people.debian.org/~lamont/woowoo.wav
<lamont> admittedly, not 100% relevant, but it does have the "woo woo" sound...
* lamont heads bedwards
<BenC> lamont: good night
<lamont> g'night
<Mithrandir> zul: \o/ the nvidia driver worked for me with your patch.
<Mithrandir> zul: however, xend fails to start for me, it claims it fails to add device probewatch.
<gnomefreak> what file should i add to a bug on 2.6.17-7-386 if it doesnt boot?
<BenC> gnomefreak: Boot without the quiet option, and take a photo of the screen where it stops
<janimo> I get this at the end of a custom build
<janimo> dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.17-kdump not in control info
<janimo> the control file has such a package but without the 2.6.17 in it
<BenC> you're using non-edgy kernel-package I assume
<janimo> I followed the instructions in the wiki, and did a menuconfig, w/o changing the code
<janimo> BenC: indeed it's on a dapper box
<janimo> are incompatible?
<zul> yep incompatible
<BenC> you need to check the Build-Depends in debian/control
<BenC> make sure all of them are met (including the min version)
<janimo> ok, apart fromt this package do others need to be edgy versions?
<janimo> I may get away with installing this one
<BenC> that's what Build-Depends is there for
<infinity> janimo: dpkg-checkbuilddeps will tell you.
<janimo> ok, thanks
<zul> BenC: people have been bugging me about those jmicron patches are they in your tree yet?
<BenC> zul: going in today
<zul> sweet..
<zul> thanks
<BenC> gnomefreak: Found out why it doesn't boot yet?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> it cant find hda1
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> sda1
<gnomefreak> changing it to hda1 works
<gnomefreak> BenC: wasnt linux-source updated for -7?
<zul> need to reboot
<gnomefreak> me?
<Mithrandir> zul: did you see my question about xend last night?
<zul> i dont think so
<Mithrandir> Sep  6 23:43:24 xoog BLKTAPCTRL: blktap0 open failed
<Mithrandir> Sep  6 23:43:24 xoog BLKTAPCTRL: Unable to start blktapctrl
<Mithrandir> are the errors I get.
<Mithrandir> apart from that, your nvidia patch seems to work for me
<zul> ok..did you install the bridge-utils?
<Mithrandir> they're installed, yes.
<zul> ok..
<zul> im getting the same..
<zul> *sigh*
<Mithrandir> and I suspect xen isn't much use without?
<zul> yeahh...try to find a fix
<Mithrandir> google isn't very helpful.
<zul> yep checking the xen mailing lists
<BenC> gnomefreak: Did you install using edgy knot?
<BenC> or is this a dapper upgraded system
<gnomefreak> knot 2 i think
<BenC> that makes sense then, and I expected it
<gnomefreak> ive tested all kinds of ways with edgy since june
<BenC> that wouldn't happen on a dapper->edgy
<BenC> so just ignore it
<BenC> no bug report, because I can't "fix" it
<gnomefreak> no not dapper to edgy this was clean install
<BenC> also, UUID usage should have kept that from happening
<BenC> I know
<gnomefreak> k
<BenC> dapper->edgy wont break like that
<gnomefreak> no other things break that way ;)
<gnomefreak> theres a bunch wrong with latest updates its not just kernel 
<BenC> the thing is that your driver being sda1 in edgy was broken in the first place, it should have been hda1 all along
<BenC> gnomefreak: Are you not using grub?
<gnomefreak> i am
<BenC> so it doesn't have root=UUID=XXXX for the root dev?
<gnomefreak> hold on ill check but i dont htink it did
<gnomefreak> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-7-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash 
<gnomefreak> thats all i got in that line
<gnomefreak> same with -6 and that one works as sda1
<mjg59> gnomefreak: Have you changed that yourself?
<gnomefreak> i changes sda1 to hda1 in -7 to get it to boot
<BenC> no, he means not having UUID= in there
<gnomefreak> no i didnt touch that
<BenC> that does /etc/fstab have?
<mjg59> How did sda1 ever get in there?
<gnomefreak> mjg59: it is there on stock install
<BenC> mjg59: he's suffering from a knot-2 install that used ATA_ENABLE_PATA, so had sda1, and now -7 is using hda1...which I expected to happen
<mjg59> Ok, but that implies that there was a bug in the installer
<BenC> but I expected the UUID stuff to keep it from breaking existing edgy systems
<Mithrandir> haha, the xen-3.0 source package includes a copy of figlet.
<mjg59> Since it should have provided the UUID, not the device node
<BenC> gnomefreak: file a bug on the installer
<BenC> for grub installs, at least, it should provide UUID=
<gnomefreak> what is alternative installer called as a package?
<BenC> not sure
<gnomefreak> ok ill find it ty
<Keybuk> "Some of this code dates back to the beginning of Linux; since then it has been maintained by a substantial list of people, a number of whom are widely held to have been driven insane by the experience."
<Keybuk> ROFL
<BenC> what code is that?
<Keybuk> IDE subsystem
<BenC> hehe
<zul> heh...i think we are on our way to be insane...at least i am
<zul> Mithrandir: im going to resynchronize with debian tonight see if something broke
<Mithrandir> zul: cheers.  Still no tree online, I suspect?
<zul> heh...if i put it on my computer then it slows down my connection and my wife complains so im trying to get it into bzr on launchpad
<zul> but for some reason the push is timing out which sucks
<Mithrandir> zul: you want to keep it in bzr rather than git?
<zul> its just an infrastructure thing
<zul> i dont have the bandwidth to host a git
<Mithrandir> git can be pulled over http, right?  It doesn't have to have a smart server?
<infinity> Right.
<Mithrandir> I can easily set up a public mirror for you, if you want.
<Mithrandir> it'd still require pulling the patches off your server, but just once.
<zul> that would be good
<zul> ill send you a url tonight
<Mithrandir> thanks.
<mjg59> Waitasec.
<mjg59> How do these x86/x86_64 generic kernels work?
<BenC> the x86_64 on is the same as the old amd64-generic kernel
<mjg59> Oh
<BenC> the x86 one is pretty much the -686 kernel dumbed down to PentiumPro or better
<mjg59> So it's just the description
<BenC> yeah
<mjg59> Sorry, I thought it suggested one kernel for both
<mjg59> Do you mean PentiumPro or better, or Pentium or better?
<mjg59> There was a bug from a C3 user
<BenC> since they are the same name package, I could only have one listing in control
<BenC> I'm pretty sure it's 586
<BenC> CONFIG_M586=y
<BenC> CONFIG_M586=y
<BenC> CONFIG_M586=y
<BenC> CONFIG_M586=y
<BenC> oops
<BenC> hmm, I don't have CONFIG_X86_GENERIC enabled
<BenC> ah, nm, that's for bigiron
<BenC> and server
<BenC> shit, no GENERICARCH is for server, I do need X86_GENERIC set
<zul> later..
<neuralis> zul: can you ping me when you're around?
<zul> neuralis: if its about xen im working on it
<neuralis> zul: known xend issue, then? 
* lamont flushes some rather stale kernel-team mail through to the list
<zul> yep
<gnomefreak> where do the kernel-source files get installed? nvidia is telling me it cant find them and it says to run it with --kernel-source-path
<neuralis> zul: cool. my test shuttle is live, so let me know if you'd like me to do any testing for you.
<zul> ok
<BenC> gnome: a) you could just use linux-restricted-modules, and b) to compile modules, install linux-headers-generic
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-08
<Mithrandir> zul: yeah, I'll send it to you.
<zul> thanks...i need to reboot to test out the new xen crack
<zul> brb
<cybersniperxx> tulog
<cybersniperxx> tul
<cybersniperxx> log ka pa?
<AnAnt> ping BenC
<BenC> AnAnt: pong
<AnAnt> BenC: I just installed Knot-2 today
<AnAnt> it still can't see my MMC
<AnAnt> it is a TI MMC reader (in a laptop)
<BenC> Update knot-2 to latest edgy
<AnAnt> you mean it got fixed after that ?
<BenC> Yeppers
<AnAnt> BenC: ok, thanks
<BenC> actually, it may not even be fixed there
<AnAnt> oh no
<AnAnt> but will it be fixed ?
<BenC> yes
<AnAnt> I mean, you guys do know that there is a problem
<AnAnt> ok
<BenC> it's not an issue of "if", it's an issue of "when", and that when will most likely be within a week
<AnAnt> huh ?
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> ok
<jbailey> BenC: Hey, when you're building an upstream kernel, is there a trick to telling it to use -fno-stack-protect?
<zul> yep add it to the CFLAGS in the make file
<jbailey> I was trying to see if current git could work on my ppc64 box, but it didn't like our gcc and I got lost in the make-kpkg bits.
<BenC> jbailey: add it to cflags in top level Makefile
<jbailey> Thanks.
<BenC> fabbione: ping
<zul> lovely...i have the fine folks from jmicron emailing me now
<BenC> what about?
<zul> about the jmicron pata patch, i can forward you the email if you want
<BenC> the patch that you sent me?
<BenC> btw, is your stuff for dapper or edgy?
<zul> yeah, i guess someone sent them the bug report with the url
<zul> edgy
<BenC> ok
<exobuzz> hello
<exobuzz> I would really like to get this patch into the kernel for edgy https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57846 could this be possible ?
<ivoks> yup
<ivoks> this is on-liner
<ivoks> one even
<ivoks> hi zul 
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-09
<zul> hey ivoks
<dilinger> anyone know if there's any sort of ETA for the next dapper kernel update?
<dilinger> i see benc updated his git repo 11 hours ago.. i'm hoping i didn't miss the chance to get another sata_mv fix in
<zul> dilinger: this week i think
<jamescbjr> hello
<zul> Mithrandir: goody its working again..ill upload my kernel tonight/tomorrow
<dilinger> zul: excellent
<jwest-> ubuntu's kernel has no smp :/
<thom> which kernel, which architecture, which distribution?
<jwest-> ubuntu kernel
<jwest-> it isnt smp
<thom> now answer the question
<thom> uname -r
<thom> would be a good start
<thom> jwest-: and, edgy or dapper?
<jwest-> I could probably apt-get something.
<jwest-> ya but I mean by default
<jwest-> I'm sure I could compile one as well
<ivoks> sigh
<thom> i'm sure you could compose sentences which contain useful information, but you don't seem to do so
<ivoks> by default ubuntu kernel needs to support many differenct machines
<ivoks> hence - no SMP by default
<thom> jwest-: this is a question which has been answered many times
<ivoks> but there are more than few kernels in repos
<ivoks> right
<jwest-> smp kernels still run on single cpu machines
<ivoks> ever tried that on a 386 proc?
<jwest-> but ya... dual core is relatively new.
<jwest-> im on a dual core
<ivoks> just install linux-686 package
<jwest-> ever tried what ?
<jwest-> ok
<jwest-> ok checking if smp works now
<jwest-> there we go smp:)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-10
<Mithrandir> zul: sweet
<Mithrandir> zul: images online somewhere yet?
<zul> x86 they are
<Sharilas_> o
<blaster8> allo
<blaster8> any comments on: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/59696
<crimsun> blaster8: you only submitted that 5 hours ago. Please be patient (for instance, I have queued patches from a couple weeks ago).
<blaster8> no problem, just seeing if anyone is interested :)
<zul> besides it is the weekend
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-03
<hanasaki> in a multi cpu / multi core..what tools are there to control what process runs on what cpu?
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> How to build my ahci driver into my kernel? See http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/14474/
<zul> morning
<Whoopie> mjg59: the uswsusp package in gutsy is missing usplash support. Do you know the reason?
<Mithrandir> because whoever uploaded it failed to do a proper merge.
<mjg59> Whoopie: Because whoever did the merge with the Debian package failed
<soren> zul: gitweb suggests that you still haven't pushed this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/125512
<zul> soren: not yet
<soren> Any particular reason?
<zul> nope
<zul> patch got lost or something
<zul> for everything or just x86?
<soren> Everything, I guess.
<zul> ok
<pkern> Is SLUB in Gutsy a necessity, although it might cause problems? (Well, in fact it does, as it breaks suspend with fglrx).
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-04
<bullgard4>  http://advogato.org/article/913.html - mjg59 writes: "The user presses the power button. The system switches on, jumps to the BIOS start address, does a certain amount of setup (programming the memory controller and so on) and then looks at the ACPI status register. This tells it that the machine was previously suspended to RAM." Where can I find the ACPI status register in Ubuntu 7.04 using the 2.6.20-16generic kernel?
<soren> bullgard4: What do you need it for?
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> soren: For debugging Ubuntu's Resume from Suspend-to-RAM and Suspend-to-Disk.
<asac> rtg: ping
<bullgard4>  http://advogato.org/article/913.html - mjg59 writes: "The user presses the power button. The system switches on, jumps to the BIOS start address, does a certain amount of setup (programming the memory controller and so on) and then looks at the ACPI status register. This tells it that the machine was previously suspended to RAM." Where can I find the ACPI status register in Ubuntu 7.04 using the 2.6.20-16generic kernel?
<mjg59> bullgard4: It's the PM1_STS block
<tepsipakki> is there a bug in 2.6.22 or is there a reason why I can't access my camera on gutsy (bug 134477)?
<tepsipakki> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/134477
<mjg59> tepsipakki: So it doesn't work on gutsy with a feisty kernel?
<tepsipakki> no, so probably not in the kernel then
<mjg59> Yeah. Still kind of weird.
<tepsipakki> yep
<amitk> rtg: Why did you change the -xen config to use MSS stack instead of MMC stack - commit 99b3465fe77281eeb12073e362cb4c7fc332095a?
<amitk> The MSS stack is a temporary stack for UME people till the upstream MMC stack has support for SDIO
<zul> is -xen actually being used by ume?
<amitk> zul: no
<radu> hi, I would like to help out. Can you recommend a good way to get started ?
<BenC> radu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam
<BenC> radu: there's some topics there for how to help out
<radu> you mean : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GettingInvolved ?
<zul> any reason why we dropped kqemu in 2.6.22?
<sistpoty> hi
<kousotu> helo
<sistpoty> BenC: any ETA for bug #98641 ?
<bullgard4> mjg59: I found PM1a_STS in the ACPI Spec 3.0b but not in Ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-16generic. How does PM1a_STS map to Ubuntu?
<nonix4> faq: feisty custom flavour => not in control info => wtf?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-05
<bullgard4> I found PM1a_STS and PM1b_STS in the ACPI 3.0b Spec but not in Ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-16generic. How does PM1a_STS map to Ubuntu?
<mjg59> bullgard4: I don't understand the question
<bullgard4> mjg59: In http://advogato.org/article/913.html you have written: ""The user presses the power button. The system switches on, jumps to the BIOS start address, does a certain amount of setup (programming the memory controller and so on) and then looks at the ACPI status register. This tells it that the machine was previously suspended to RAM." I asked: "Where can I find the ACPI status register in Ubuntu 7.04 using the 2.6.20-16gener
<mjg59> bullgard4: Yes, and I don't understand the question
<mjg59> The register is part of your hardware, not the software
<bullgard4> ACPI 3.0b Specification gives an 'Intel Architecture SetSleepingState example' where it clears the wake status by aserting a bit in the PM1a_STS status register. Where is the equivalent code to be found in Ubuntu 7.04? 
<bullgard4> asserting
<mjg59> bullgard4: acpi_hw_clear_acpi_status
<bullgard4> Thank you very much. I was able to find it in hwsleep.c, hwregs.c, achware.h and elsewhere.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<zul> morning
<rtg> amitk: " rtg: Why did you change the -xen config to use MSS stack instead of MMC stack - commit 99b3465fe77281eeb12073e362cb4c7fc332095a?" - blind ignorance. I was satisfying a missing config parameter, but didn't think it through.
<iwj> Can I talk to someone about DKMS ?
<kousotu> !ask
<kousotu> of coursethe damn bot ain't here...
<kousotu> iwj: just start your question, someone wil most likely answer you
<iwj> I know what you mean but I really don't know anything about DKMS.  I need to know what the kernel guys think of it ...
<iwj> In particular, apropos of bug 121676.
<rtg> iwj: bug BenC. I'm sure he has some comments.
<BenC> iwj: the kernel guys are pushing it :)
<iwj> BenC: ^
<iwj> Ah, hello.
<BenC> iwj: we need it to help support third-party modules
<BenC> from OEMs and such
<zul> its still sitting the revu right now
<iwj> So what's the state of this package ?  Is there a package ?
<iwj> Ah.
<BenC> it's in universe revu
<zul> no one on the motu team has looked afaik i can take a look at it hopefully tonight
<zul> or get someone to review it
<BenC> yeah, we'd like it to be in universe for gutsy
<kousotu> I'm glad the Ubuntu kernal is so forgiving lol
<BenC> would be nice if debian would take it so we can just sync it
<rtg> BenC: actually we'd like it to be in main for Gutsy (if that is possible)
<BenC> rtg: at the very least in universe, so it's installable
<BenC> since it wont be in by default, there's not much point in having it in main right now
<zul> im getting someone the motu team to do a quick review and ill try to ram it in
<kousotu> isthere any wat to have transparency autoset?
<zul> iwj: its getting reviewed shortly
<iwj> Excellent, thanks.
<xhaker> BenC, next ATi driver with AIGLX support, did you know about it already?
<rtg> zul: Whom specifically is reviewing the DKMS package? I want to keep track of this issue.
<zul> rtg: bddebian
<zul> rtg: comments will appear at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=189
<rtg> zul: thanks.
<zul> rtg: you can bug him if you want :)
<zul> rtg: first review done http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=189
<rtg> zul: that was quick. Thanks for the heads up.
<zul> no probs
<eagles0513875> hey guys what do i have to do to get some wifi drivers added to gutsy
<eagles0513875> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices that is the link right now it seems that there r only 2 supported broadcom cards but hopefully they will release more card support
<zul> open a bug in launchpad
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> u mean like a wish list kind of thing
<zul> yes
<eagles0513875> ok am doing it now
<eagles0513875> zul: would u like me to link u to the bug then
<zul> yes the url in the bug report would be nice
<eagles0513875> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/137549
<zul> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<eagles0513875> zul: if those drivers r included in gutsy this distro and pc linux os u will be the only 2 with out of box support
<eagles0513875> j/w what is the programming language used by the kernel is it c++ or something else
<mjg59> eagles0513875: Erm. We ship bcm43xx.
<mjg59> We have done for two years
<mjg59> We can't ship the firmware, so you won't get out of the box support
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<mjg59> I mean, the driver you're asking us to include has been in Ubuntu for two years
<eagles0513875> really what repository
<mjg59> It's part of our kernel image
<eagles0513875> ok for some reason my doesnt work out of the box
<eagles0513875> do i download the firmware thats in the repository
<mjg59> We can't supply the firmware
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> what do i have to do to get my wifi to work 
<mjg59> Search for bcm43xx on the wiki
<eagles0513875> ok
<mjg59> There are instructions there
<eagles0513875> ur kernel wiki or general kubuntu one
<mjg59> General one
<eagles0513875> ok
<kousotu> um.. how many workspaces does gutsy-5 have default?
<kousotu> and how might I go about changing them?
<eagles0513875> u go into system settings not sure bout how many though
<eagles0513875> then desktop
<kousotu> there wsn't a manager on 4 or 5
<kousotu> and for some reason I only have 1 now
<kousotu> 2 would be good, 4 would be awesome
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> r u on gnome or kubuntu
<kousotu> gnome
<eagles0513875> then i dont know lol
<eagles0513875> im on kde
<kousotu> damn..
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> sry
* kousotu goes to yell at ben
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> np
<kousotu> it's a preference
<eagles0513875> kousotu: try #ubuntu-kernel
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> not that channel
<eagles0513875> try #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> that is the gutsy channel
<kousotu> I'm in +1
<kousotu> I'm also trying to instal beryl, but that isn't in gutsy :(
<eagles0513875> lol still no answer in there
<eagles0513875> i think its compiz or compizfusion not sure
<kousotu> compiz-fusion
<kousotu> but I don't want compiz, I want beryl
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> !compiz-fusion
<kousotu> it's installedlol
<kousotu> but like I said, I want brryl and not compiz
<kousotu> lol
<eagles0513875> i think beryl was merged into compiz-fusion
<zul> guys this is offtopic here 
<eagles0513875> kousotu: bring the convo to +1
<kousotu> ...
<kousotu> brb
<kousotu> oops...
<zul> hah i dont think kvm-intel is meant to be able to suspend
<bdmurray> zul: I ran across bug 135760 and was wondering what happens next with a bug like that
<zul> which one is that?
<bdmurray> one where you recommend that they boot with "pci=assign-busses" and it fixed their issue
<zul> maybe there is a blacklist i have to check
<zul> bdmurray: ask for the output of sudo dmidecode and we can black list it
<bdmurray> zul: okay, how does that work?
<zul> bdmurray: basically the kernel checks a table for a hardware vendor and takes approiate action
<bdmurray> some kernel options can have negative side effects though like acpi=off - right?
<zul> yep
<zul> bdmurray: basically ask the output of dmidecode and I can get it blacklisted for him
<bdmurray> zul: Right, I've asked
<zul> great dont forget to assign the bug to me ;)
<Kano> hi, did you notice that
<Kano> rt2500usb            0x0003      0x148f   0x2573
<Kano> rt73usb              0x0003      0x148f   0x2671
<Kano> are both for the same usb id
<Kano> rt73usb              0x0003      0x148f   0x2573 
<Kano> i mean
<Kano> that does not work
<Kano> maybe disable it in rt2500usb
<BenC> Kano: which one doesn't work?
<Kano> well you can not use both the same time
<Kano> my tester should come back soon
<Kano> how about adding http://sourceforge.net/projects/et131x
<Kano> it seems both drivers fail
<Kano> only the original ralink rt73 works
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-06
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> BenC: you said bug #53923 is invalid
<Le-Chuck_ITA> for 2.6.22
<Le-Chuck_ITA> do you know some way to provide debug info for the issue?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so that, if I reopen, at least I can provide more information
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/53923
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anybody else: how can I provide more information for a module that just loads and then does nothing else (which includes kernel messages)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> nobody here?
<kraut> moin
<enseven> Hi all! Is there a documentation how to build working kernel modules for ubuntu standard kernels? I do not want to build a custom kernel, just a custom module that fits into the standard kernel.
<mjg59> enseven: Just build against the kernel headers
<enseven> mjg59: that does not work in my case. I would like to install the original vmware-server. That want's to build a kernel module and fails always. I have installed the headers. But vmware does not like that. I only succeeded when using a custom kernel and vmware can use the kernel sources. Is there a possibility to rebuild exactly the ubuntu standard kernel from source and then build a kernel module that fits into the real standard kernel? 
<glance> anyone up for a unionfs BUG?
<bullgard4> What is the meaning of the '0' content of the /sys/power/pm_trace file?
<JanC> does anyone know if this motherboard (including SATA controller etc.) is supported in Gutsy: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Core2Duo/G33/C2SBA+.cfm ?
<Chorus> janc: P35 incl. SATA works with 2.6.22
<JanC> so G33 should work too...
<JanC> as it's mostly the same except that it has Intel graphics  :)
<Chorus> yes, g33 is the same, but with a graphic card
<Chorus> I'm running gutsy on a p35 motherboard, no problems
<JanC> Intel graphics is what I want
<JanC> as it has served me well on my laptop (less problems than other people have with nvidia/ati graphics)
<JanC> anyway, thanks for the info  :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-07
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 134146 regarding Intel HDA sound and 2.6.22-10 which seems fixed with the latest lum, but there is still a linux-source-2.6.22 task for it.  That can be closed right?
<kousotu> hello ben
<BenC> hey
<kousotu> how's you?
<kousotu> just when i thought issues were fixed...
<kousotu> fix one problem, 2 more show up...
<BenC> always nice when you upload a new kernel at midnight, go to sleep, and it built successfully everywhere
<zul__> yippe skippe
<rtg> BenC: How long does it take for binaries to land in the archive?
<kousotu> lol
<BenC> rtg: archive admin has to process them out of NEW
<zul__> hey BenC 
<kousotu> BenC: I don't know if this is any kind of kernel bug, but lemme ask you. have you had any issues with firefox reciently?
<kousotu> and ephinity
<BenC> kousotu: doubtful it's a kernel bug
<kousotu> yea, I was thinking the same
<kousotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/137952
<kousotu> my firefox bug
<BenC> mjg59: ping, can you make sure to use the commit-templates for lum stuff so we get proper changelog entries
<rtg> BenC: I have lirc patches staged. Shall I push them before you upload lum?
<BenC> rtg: yeah, hold a sec and let me push the latest of what I have
<rtg> BenC: I also have latest iwlwifi, but I wanted to do a build test first.
<BenC> rtg: you should be able to test build it against -10-generic headers
<BenC> rtg: just temp modify debian/changelog
<BenC> rtg: is this the v1.x with 11n support?
<glance> someone here bin hacking on unionfs in gutsy?
<rtg> BenC: How do I override the package dependencies?
<BenC> rtg: don't use debuild?
<BenC> rtg: fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules-generic
<rtg> BenC: IRC overlap...
<BenC> rtg: current lum pushed
<rtg> BenC: OK
<zul> BenC: when is the upload going to happen next week?
<BenC> zul: by friday
<zul> ok cool plenty of time 
<rtg> BenC: I remember why I was having problems building lum. no unionfs stuff.
<BenC> rtg: ok, push it and I can test build it
<rtg> BenC: I have all of Gutsy 11.32 built. I just need to install headers. Gimme a bit.
<kylem> rtg, it's probably going to need a new mac80211.
<kylem> rtg, (thanks for doing this, i got an email this morning pointing it out to me)
<rtg> kylem: iwlwifi will?
* kylem nods.
<kylem> i don't think the one we ship in .22 is new enough
<rtg> kylem: hmm. I'll make sure I have all of the right pieces before I drop in a new iwlwifi hunk.
<kylem> groovy.
<rtg> kylem: How about forwarding that email...
<kylem> it has nothing in it aside from "there's a new iwlwifi"
<BenC> If it needs a new mac80211, we might have to keep it at the current version
<BenC> otherwise we'll get mega symbol conflicts
<kylem> indeed. otherwise, building it /into/ the iwlwifi.ko might be a winning plan.
<ikonia> Chapts whats going on with the ubuntu LTS kernel at th emoment
<ikonia> bad typing
<amitk> ~4 more weeks to kernel freeze. Do we have an idea if anything major is going in? Besides bugfixes, that is.
<ikonia> What is the current status of the LTS kernel. There are a few branches in launchpad showing up with chipset backports that are not released
<ikonia> amitk until which kernel release.
<amitk> ikonia: that wasn't meant as a response to you. I was talking about the Gutsy kernel
<rtg> BenC: Gutsy lum lirc patches pushed.
<ikonia> ah
<BenC> ikonia: backports are in-progress, and we'll be getting some things in linux-backports-modules for 6.06.2
<ikonia> BenC thanks for the update
<ikonia> BenC nice to know its progressing
<BenC> pkl_: btw, I needed to ping you about -virtual...we need it in the upload for next week
<zul> BenC: can kqemu and virtualbox be added back to lum as well?
<BenC> nope
<zul> how come?
<BenC> way too many API issues with userspace
<zul> ah ok
<BenC> I wanted about vbox last time, and I was promised the API would be ok, and it changed right before feisty release, and we had to emergency yank it just days before final CD
<BenC> s/wanted/warned/
<BenC> same issues with vmware modules, kqemu probably isn't much better
<mjg59> BenC: Sure, sorry about that
<BenC> mjg59: np
<dholbach> can somebody check out the patch on  http://launchpad.net/bugs/137909 ?
<BenC> dholbach: looks sane to me
<dholbach> so it's not the header that should be somewhere else?
<BenC> dholbach: I'm not sure about the method involved, but the values in the patch look correct
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> maybe I should ask doko
<dholbach> but there are some other bugs that somebody of the kernel team could please review and sponsor: http://daniel.holba.ch/sponsoring
<dholbach> I assigned some, but I guess that your bug lists are all quite busy already
<radu> what is the proper way to set the io elevator to anticipatory by default ?
<asac> kylem: lamont: could you please approve my ipw3945 post to kernel list?
<rtg> asac: Do the URL's in your LP reports still point to the right patches?
<asac> rtg: its a bzr branch (but yes) ... the patch is inlined in the mail
<asac> rtg: there is a .upstream bzr branch as well ... so you can just bzr diff
<asac> rtg: https://code.launchpad.net/intellinuxwireless
<rtg> asac: Your email just came through on the list.
<asac> rtg: ok lamont approved the mail
<asac> yep
<asac> kylem: unping .. lamont approved it
<lamont> asac: and you're on the approved list... feel free to subscribe, too. :-)
<asac> rtg: you have that hardware right?
<rtg> asac: I should, I just gotta track it down.
<asac> rtg: the first testcase is to just load with associate=0 then set essid to any ... ipw3945 will then just deliberately start to associate
<rtg> asac: The other guy that I think has i3945 is calc. I'll send him an update when I get it built.
<asac> rtg: i have positive feedback from stgraber (great help here) and Hobbsee ... calc appears to be a bit busted. I asked him multiple times but he didn't came to it yet afaik.
<asac> rtg: keybuk + bdmurray ... all have that chipset ;)
<rtg> asac: cool, sounds like it has has fairly wide testing.
<asac> no ... only stgraber + hobbsee
<asac> the others didn't ... but have that hardware
<rtg> asac: plus yourself makes 3, which is more confirmation that we usually get in an LP report.
<asac> rtg: no ... i don't have it ... stgraber was my remote shell ;)
<asac> rtg: anyway ... if its not that hard to roll a lum we should probably just roll it and see what happens.
<asac> rtg: it can't really get worse
<asac> rtg: maybe just take a brief look if you see any obvious glitches in that patch
<rtg> asac: I've got lum patched. Gimme a bit to test...
<BenC> rtg: ping me when you're done with lum
<rtg> BenC, asac: found an i3945 in a Dell 1420.
<asac_> sorry ... had reconnect
<asac_> 7:11 < rtg> BenC, asac: found an i3945 in a Dell 1420.
<bdmurray> BenC: Did you see my e-mail about doing kernel bugs on Wednesday?
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah...give me a sec, on phone
<xhaker> hey.. is there any repository for daily builds?
<xhaker> or maybe... beta builds
<BenC> xhaker: not at the moment, but it's something we are working on
<xhaker> thanks for the informations BenC. Also I've noticed -11.32 is built but doesn't show up here
<BenC> lrm/lum are not uploaded yet, so linux-meta wont force the upgrade yet
<xhaker> ok
<BenC> Mithrandir: lum/lrm should build on lpia this time around
<BenC> Mithrandir: I only setup lpia for madwifi in lrm
<BenC> so if you need anything else, ping me
<kousotu> wb BenC
<bdmurray> BenC: I invalidated the 2.6.22 task for bug 134146 as it was fixed in l-u-m.  Is that sane?
<rtg> bdmurray: yes.
<bdmurray> rtg: great, thanks
<asac> rtg: anything else needed? otherwise, i would chroot /weekend soon ;)
<rtg> asac: Go ahead off on your weekend. I've run into a couple of other problems, but should have ipw3945 tested real soon now :)
<asac> rtg: ok thanks. maybe i will look later
<rtg> asac: It looks good. I switched between wired and wireless 3 times on an open AP. I know I couldn't do that before.
<asac> rtg: great.
<asac> rtg: please let me know when you have released this ... I have to hold back next nm upload because it drops an ugly hack that helped for wpa a bit
<rtg> asac: Its been pushed to the lum repo. I think BenC plans to upload later today. 
<mjg59> fabbione: Does 640x480 work on your isight, or just lower resolutions?
<BenC> lum and lrm uploaded
<asac> with ipw patch?
<rtg> asac: with patch.
<fabbione> mjg59: i didn't know it supports 640x480.. need to test that.
<fabbione> mjg59: but i think i only saw 320x240 even in MacOS 
<mjg59> Yeah, I should try MacOS
<fabbione> mjg59: anyway i won't be able to play for the next week or so
<fabbione> i can test MacOS right away 
<fabbione> sec
<mjg59> It may well just be lying about 640x480, in which case I need to nobble the driver
<fabbione> skype shows me a 320x240 pic
<fabbione> Photo Bosomething 640x480 but it doesn't look sharp.. borders seem to have a lot of antialiasing enabled
<fabbione> might very well be software scaling
<mjg59> fabbione: I believe Skype defaults to 320x200 regardless of hardware capability
<fabbione> mjg59: it's possible.. but then I have no way to be sure
<fabbione> i don't have other software installed to cross check
<fabbione> mjg59: the driver you provided is exactly like mine.. do you have any idea if upstream is going to merge the isight patch?
<fabbione> it's annoying that the two drivers are not in sync
<fabbione> and the old one can't suspend/resume
<mjg59> Not in its current form, no
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> btw.. after next week I can use this machine for total trash/testing
<fabbione> so we can probably sort something for the bootloader or whatever
<fabbione> perhaps that refit is packable or something
<mjg59> No, we can't package refit
<fabbione> mjg59: any special reason why we can't?
<mjg59> fabbione: No way to set EFI variables
<fabbione> so what do you suggest we do?
<fabbione> elilo?
<mjg59> Oh, no - we can't use EFI at all
<mjg59> It's simply not stable on x86
<mjg59> Just use grub
<fabbione> i am a bit confused... everywhere I read they say to either use bootcamp or refit
<fabbione> and then grub on the partition rather than MBR
<mjg59> Right, which requires you to use either grub or lilo
<fabbione> right
<mjg59> So just use grub
<fabbione> if i want to boot natively and get rid of bootcamp/refit/macos.. 
<fabbione> is grub the way to go?
<mjg59> Remove your MacOS partition and it'll default to Linux
<mjg59> Alternatively, hold down alt at startup
<fabbione> ok.. so if there is frigging nothing to do.. why all frigging wiki crap around tells you to install that stuff...
* fabbione hates this kind of mess
<fabbione> </rant>
<fabbione> mjg59: thanks a lot of the info dude
<fabbione> very much appreciated
<mjg59> No problem
<mjg59> The installer should already work without any issues, with the possible exception of refusing to resize the MacOS partition
<mjg59> I chatted to Colin about that, not sure if we sorted it
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> i can test that in a week
<Ornedan> Hi. Which system is used for suspend/hibernate in Ubuntu?
<sistpoty> hi... stupid (user) question: where is libwfb (as announced from todays update)? /me can't find it in nvidia-glx-new
<sistpoty> anyone mind me fixing the nvidia-glx-new package? (the link to libwfb.so is imo missing, but I'll know for sure after a rebuild)
<sistpoty> interesting the build of l-r-m fails at a completely unchanged place
<sistpoty> which however is my problem, as I just noticed.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-08
<verwilst> hellow
<verwilst> zul: i seem to be having a problem that i can't start a domU because it cannot connect to the vif ( which is what the message says )
<verwilst> zul: changing nothing in the configs, but simply rebooting with the official 2.6.18-xen kernel makes it work just fine
<tseliot> BenC: I need to talk to you about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<tseliot> my patch wasn't applied in its entirety therefore the wfb module is still missing
<tseliot> please contact me, even privately if you wish
<tseliot> thanks
<Ornedan> Hi. Which system is used for suspend/hibernate in Ubuntu?
<tseliot> BenC: I wrote a full explanation of the reason for the changes  in my patch:
<tseliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641/comments/101
<tseliot> and here's the latest patch:
<tseliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641/comments/102
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> just a single question
<jeromeg> should I assign hotkeys not working bugs to the kernel ?
<tseliot> BenC ?
<BenC> tseliot: it's fixed in gutsy, I plan an upload for feisty with 100 series driver
<tseliot> BenC: no it has a problem
<tseliot> I had a look at the code
<BenC> tseliot: I think you're wrong
<BenC> at least as far as the type of if statement to use
<tseliot> I have described what and above all why my patches did all that in the bugreport today
<BenC> libwfb should be included if it exists, regardless of the version
<tseliot> ok, we agree on this
<BenC> which is why I used the -e test and not a "new version" test
<tseliot> I see your point
<tseliot> and we could keep it your way and add other if-statements
<tseliot> whenever a new module is added to the 
<tseliot> latest driver
<BenC> right
<tseliot> but
<tseliot> there is another problem
<tseliot> the links for nvidia-glx-new
<tseliot> should be kept separate from the links
<BenC> which links?
<tseliot> in nvidia-glx
<BenC> not sure what you mean
<BenC> the current package works, right?
<BenC> it is working for me at least
<tseliot> there should be a link to the wfb module
<tseliot> otherwise the driver will crash with geforce 8xxx
<BenC> there is a link
<BenC> I am using 8400M right now
<tseliot> do you refer to version 2.6.22.3-11.2 ?
<BenC> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     26 Aug 27 13:04 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so -> libnvidia-wfb.so.100.14.11
<BenC> wait, maybe that's a symlink I added manually before the fix in the package
<BenC> Ok, I can fix that now and do another upload
<tseliot> where would you like to add the link?
<tseliot> in the debian/rules?
<BenC> yes, I'm adding it to the if statement
<BenC> give me 5 minutes, I'll have it uploaded
<tseliot> why don't you keep a separate nvidia-glx-new.links.in and a nvidia-glx-new.links.amd64.in ?
<tseliot> so that you can add the links there in the future?
<tseliot> I mean, instead of touching the debian/rules
<BenC> tseliot: because again, that makes it ver specific, when it needs to be file specific
<BenC> this saves us work down the road
<BenC> don't want the same bug report popping up when we get an nvidia-glx-really-new :)
<tseliot> ahhh. Ok, now I do see your point
<tseliot> according to the same logic the script will create the link if the module exists. It makes sense to me now.
<BenC>                         ln -s libnvidia-wfb.so.$$this_ver                                       \                          $(CURDIR)/debian/nvidia-glx$${nv_flav}/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so;\
<BenC> added that, doing a build, and will upload once I verify it works
<tseliot> in the nvidia-glx-new.links I put this link:
<tseliot> usr/lib/xorg/modules/libnvidia-wfb.so.@@VERSION@@ usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<tseliot> which I guess is the same ;)
<BenC> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      26 Sep  8 11:52 libwfb.so -> libnvidia-wfb.so.100.14.11
<BenC> works, so uploading
<tseliot> perfect
<BenC> done
<tseliot> BenC: please, remember to put the link in Feisty's restricted modules as well
<BenC> will do
<tseliot> thanks
<bullgard4> How can I run the SysRq function on a x86 laptop computer using kernel 2.6.20-16generic? Pressing the SysRq key doesn't do it.
<BenC> bullgard4: are you in X?
<bullgard4> yes
<ant1> Hello, I got a problem in gutsy, when I set vga=0x314 I cannot access the virtual console, when I switch from X to virtual console I just get messy colors, if I remove splash option,I don't see boot messages, also I tried with acpi=off, my laptop is of 15.4"  screen. Is this bug kernel related ? If yes, is it known to you guys ?
<ant1> if it is not kernel related, do you know in what component should I report this bug ?
<bullgard4>  How can I run the SysRq function on a x86 laptop computer using kernel 2.6.20-16generic? Pressing the SysRq key doesn't do it. Either in X or in a console.
<ant1> ctrl+alt+sysrq ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-09
<arm-c> Hello I know this is on Kernel Development, however, I am wondering why when I run MODPROBE it looks in the wrong location for the drivers (ie: 2.6.15-generic instead of 2.6.15-i386)
<pygi> hello
<pygi> does anyone know how I can obtain the number of available blocks of a block device?
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a problem in gutsy that never happened in previous versions of Ubuntu, when I set vga=0x314, I cannot access the virtual console, nor can I see the boot messages (ie. when I remove the splash option), when I switch to X to virtual console I just get messy colors. Is that problem kernel related ? If yes, is this bug known to you guys ?
<bullgard4> I have followed the procedure outlined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend but did not obtain another 'hash matches' line beyond the 1st. Just bad luck? No chance to debug kernel suspend?
<ionstorm> g'morning all
<ionstorm> i know this isnt the right channel for help, but this is a kernel related issue im having, #ubuntu has no idea, im thinking its a bug, already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/138440
<ionstorm> i am unable to boot the generic kernel when I enable hyperthreading in my bios, I also flashed to the latest bios A03, I had A02 with the same problem, all info is logged
<lamont> II: Checking modules for hppa32...previous or current modules file missing!
<lamont>    /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/abi/2.6.22-11.32/hppa/hppa32.modules
<lamont>    /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/abi/2.6.22-10.30/hppa/hppa32.modules
* lamont grumbles
<zul> oops
<ionstorm> any idea why i cannot boot when hyperthreading is enabled?
<ionstorm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/138440
<ionstorm> it was set private
<ionstorm> sorry
<Fluor> Sorry for beeing offtopic but I just have to ask some "brains" this question I can't get answered anywhere else. Is there a linux API that allows me to find out how many instances of my program are running? I need to do something like n=selfcount(processname); if(n>3) retrylater();
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-01
<sectech> I updated bug #258026 and marked it high + confirmed with my comments
<sectech> From what I have saw it doesn't seem to be specific to the reporters hardware as there are other numerous bug reports with the same issue
<sectech> Actually...... it's a dup of 251252 which you guys are probably aware of
<regmee> Hi all, I have been trying to enable "CONFIG_XEN" on 2.2.26  .  I am running into issues like "missing file ./arch/xen/Makefile" . Can someone help how do I enable XEN before compiling the kernel. 
<Syco54645_AAO> would this be the correct place to ask a kernel compilation question?
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: you've read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance ?
<Syco54645_AAO> yes, i did not see mention of anything that would fix the issue that i am having
<Syco54645_AAO> the kernel compiled fine but boot hung with klogd
<rtg> any changes?
<Syco54645_AAO> to the kernel source, yes.  here is what I did.  i recently bought an acer aspire one netbook and decided to replace the Linpus Lite install with ubuntu, so I took the config file from their kernel and used maked oldconfig as their kernel was 2.6.23.x and i am using 2.6.24.3.  The compile went fine and it boots quickly until it gets to the starting klogd and then it just hangs.  Once booted running /etc/init.d/klog
<Syco54645_AAO> d start returns the following mesage "mkfifo: cannot create fifo `/var/run/klogd/kmsg': File exists" then after a few minutes times out and reports fail
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: if you're reinstalling, then how about trying Intrepid? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-4
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: well how stable is intrepid?
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: and reports are coming in from other oneLinux developers that intrepid breaks everything on this laptop
<Syco54645_AAO> wifi, lan, and sound.  i was going to wait for it to move from alpha to try that out.  all of the people working on onelinux are basing it off of hardy still
<rtg> Syco54645_AAO: you can boot from the Live CD to test stuff without actually installing anything. 
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: well there is no cd drive on here so i would have to use liveUSB, but yes.
<Syco54645_AAO> i do not think that moving to intrepid would solve my klogd issue though
<rtg> I think there is an ISO to USB script somewhere on the Ubuntu site
<Syco54645_AAO> rtg: there is a deb that they released called liveusb
<CarlFK> Syco54645i use intrepid on my laptop, which is my thunderbird install is 
<CarlFK> my current backup is over 2 weeks old
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-02
<CarlFK> smb_tp:  noacpitimer no help. i posted dmesg to bug 254668 - anything else while I have some time right now?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, unfortunately nothing that can be done just by options. What is really strange is: even with the udelay version. There is a relatively long period of time with exactly the same timestamp. Which is just not what should happen.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, From the evidence it feels like the problem lies somewhere in timing: either that timer is broken in general or that maybe one core doesn't get updated. Just nothing I can simply point to. :(
<CarlFK> oh well - once booted the box seems to be ok, so hard to call this critical 
<mjg59> CarlFK: You mean noapictimer, right?
<mjg59> noacpitimer does nothing
<mdz> BenC: thanks for the fix on 262539
<mdz> BenC:  do you have any guess why it didn't happen for me until I upgraded?
<CarlFK> mjg59: opps... let me try with that :)
<BenC> mdz: no idea t all
<smb_tp> mjg59, Hm, might be a copy-copy paste error. Got it from another thread that claimed it helped and spelled it like this. But I probably should have cross-checked with the code.
<mjg59> Oh, if this started with .26, it's a known bug
<mjg59> Some AMD systems stop the local apic timer in C1E
<mjg59> So no timer interrupts = no progress in nohz
<mjg59> There's a patch submitted to -stable to fix it, not sure if .27 is also hit
<smb_tp> mjg59, It did. And the symptoms are exactly like that
<mjg59> It appears when ACPI's enabled because up until that point you don't enter any C states
<smb_tp> mjg59, And in this case it hangs in acpi scan because the poll uses a delay with 2.6.26++. 
<mjg59> It's a one-line or so fix
<mjg59> Hang on, let me find it
<smb_tp> mjg59, Thanks a lot for the hint
 * mjg59 does a cvs up over GPRS...
<mjg59> wErgh. Can't find it no.
<smb_tp> mjg59, I try to look trough the 2.6.26.y tree. But it is good to have the hint to it
<smb_tp> mjg59, I already suspected timers but did not find the known bug to it
<CarlFK> smb_tp: noapictimer, still hangs, dmesg posted
<smb_tp> CarlFK, There is also this line "AMD C1E detected late. 	Force timer broadcast." which is probably what mjg59 was referring to
<mjg59> Mm. Yeah, if that's appearing then this probably isn't that issue
<CarlFK> smb_tp: btw - I see I never posted the results of m .27 tests.  did you see my logs in bug 262437
<CarlFK> I would like to say .27 doesn't have this problem, but it has so many other pauses it is hard to say this problem is really fixed right 
<smb_tp> mjg59, The delay loop still prints "calibrating delay using timer specific routine.." when using noapictimer. Not sure this is relevant, yet. But having exactly the same timestamp during several udelay calls is just too weird.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I did not look to deeply yet. But I remember there have been several hangs. Can you try noapictimer without too much effort on a 2.6.27?
<CarlFK> where does "Running /scripts/init-bottom ... \nDone." get logged to?
<CarlFK> smb_tp: so I was trying to note all the places .27 pauses, and i ran out of battery 
<CarlFK> plugged in, booted, and it seems like it is still pausing, but continuing on its own without me hitting any keys
<smb_tp> CarlFK, was that with special options?
<CarlFK> as the battery charges, does that generate some sort of event, similar to hitting the power button? 
<CarlFK> yes
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I can't say for sure. I won't think so on charge. Which options did you use? noapictimer?
<CarlFK> yes
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ok
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Unfortunately the battery didn't last. I am not quite sure how well this can be matched to places where it hang to why it does. It still might be something timer related.
<newz2000> hi, I have a prob with 2.6.27 and filed bug #264096. I just wondered if someone could let me know if further details are needed or if it looks good.
<smb_tp> newz2000, so far it looks good
<newz2000> ok, thanks a bunch. Ping me if you need more info.
<doko> BenC, rtg: please could you have a look at bug #200589 ? both hardy and intrepid. or let me know, if I should test and upload myself
<rtg> doko: huh, I just fixed a similar bug in the fritz pile.
<doko> rtg: so this should be already fixed?
<rtg> doko: nope, I'm just doing it. it'll be uploaded in a little bit.
<doko> ahh, ok
<doko> let me know, and I'll tst
<rtg> doko: uploaded linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24_2.6.24.14-21.49
<rtg> I guess Hardy is the end of the line for Fritz, huh?
<rtg> I'm outta here.
<nullack> Hi - is there an ETA for RC5 of .27 into Intrepid please?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-03
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i am recompiling my kernel but have only added some things as modules.  is there a way to just compile those similar to how their used to be make modules
<tjaalton> amitk: so, -3 doesn't work with intel too well?-)
<amitk> tjaalton: does not work in what way?
<tjaalton> amitk: you filed a bug
<tjaalton> abou DRILock() failing
<amitk> tjaalton: aah. ok. I just returned to an idle machine with apport prompting me that X had crashed :) I haven't had a chance to see if it can be reproduced. But otherwise X is working well on the system.
<tjaalton> amitk: ah, ok:)
<CSX_Lappy> hi there, anyone who's speaking german?
<smb_tp> Ja
<CSX_Lappy> gut
<CSX_Lappy> hab da mal ne bescheidene frage zu hardy (und womöglich kommende) und dem FRITZ! WLAN USB Stick von AVM ..... warum wird die dif (der patch) damit das ding richtig funktioniert nicht in die offiziellen repositoris eingepflegt? ich mein den fehler hat man ja nun, die lösung auch, was also hindert denn nun das einpflegen? weil bei jedem kernelupdate neu machen, is ja auch nicht so toll
<smb_tp> Kommt immer drauf an, von woher kommt der patch, ist er upstream. Ist es kernel code oder extra?
<CSX_Lappy> öhm .. es ändert eigentlich nur die fwlanusb.ko in den restricted modules soweit ik das sehe, ka unter welche kathegorie das fällt
<CSX_Lappy> die anleitung was ich machen soll, hab ich ja da.... vielleicht hilft dir das: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/avm-usb-stick-8.04/#post-1372403
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, restricted modules sind immer so eine Sache, da es Treiber sind die nicht oder nur teilweise open source sind. Kann aber auch einfach nur sein, dass es vom forum einfach nicht zu demjenigen vorgedrungen ist, der die restricted modules pflegt.
<CSX_Lappy> könnte das vielleicht jemand weiterleiten? wäre unglaublich gut diesen fehler zu beheben ... man würde einer großen anzahl damit helfen, daher war ja auch mein gedanke, mich hier mal zu melden, falls man das forum irgendwie übersehen haben sollte :)
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Vermutlich, wenn ich mir den patch ansehe eher das zweitere
<CSX_Lappy> na ist villeicht nicht die super lösung, aber es geht zumindest wieder 
<CSX_Lappy> besser als wenn das system auf einmal nicht merh richtig reagiert
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Das ist wohl wahr. Da scheint ja dann wohl die Grösse von wrqu->name zu klein zu sein.
<CSX_Lappy> ich danke dir jedenfall für dein offenes ohr, und hoffe das ich mit meiner meldung damit an offene ohren gestoßen bin und das vielleicht bald in den offiziellen versionen es out-of-the-box funktioniert, ohne patches, da damit auch immer ein gewisses risiko verbunden ist :)
<CSX_Lappy> +s
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Danke für den Hinweis. Bei der Menge an Dingen die out-of-the-box funktionieren sollen braucht man doch ab und zu mal Hinweise. ;-)
<CSX_Lappy> hehe :D kein problem ... 
<CSX_Lappy> ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen tag, und danke fürs zuhören @ smb_tp 
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Kein Problem. Übrigens, der fix wurde gestern rein genommen und steckt nur noch in the Warteschleife
<CSX_Lappy> supi :D das ist ja toll, ab wann kann man damit rechnen das der im offiziellen is? mit dem nächsten release, oder zwischendrin?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Zwischendrin. Sobald die neue Version von linux-restricted-modules angeboten wird
<CSX_Lappy> aso :) das freut mich ja ... man sollte vielleicht auch irgendwie darauf hinweisen, nicht das alle weiterhin patchenm ohne zu schaun obs geht, oder wäre das nciht mehr möglich?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Denke mal patchen wird nur versucht wenn es nicht geht. Und da es wohl genau der Patch war, sagt einem das spätestens das patch Program. ;.)
<CSX_Lappy> aso, alles klar :)
<CSX_Lappy> dann wie gesagt vielen dank und schönen tag noch :D
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Danke, ebenso. :)
<CSX_Lappy> hallo smb_tp, hast du vielleicht nochmal nen kleinen augenblick zeit?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Wo drückt der Schuh?
<CSX_Lappy> ich habe ein toshiba satellite pro 6050, wo hardy recht gut läuft .. aber ich habe mit jedem linux was ich getestet hab bis jetzt ein riesen problem, was die akkulaufzeit beeinträchtigt
<CSX_Lappy> ich kann einfach die cpu frequenz nicht drosseln
<CSX_Lappy> unter xp ging das irgendwie
<CSX_Lappy> desweitern funktionieren keine reboots ... das teil schient zwar neu zu starten .. bleibt aber dann mit schwarzem bild stehen irgendwie
<CSX_Lappy> womöglich kennst du lösungen, daher dacht ich ich frag einfach mal
<CSX_Lappy> ich such danach schon ne ganze weile im internet 
<CSX_Lappy> noch bisher ohne erfolg :(
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Bei der CPU frequenz: Ist da manuell oder automatisch gemeint? Wobei beides viel von ACPI abhängt. Bei einem meiner Rechner war das erst mal auch im bios abgeschaltet.
<CSX_Lappy> meinetwegen auch manuell .. aber laut den tools würde er das nicht unterstützen .. nun ist aber komisch das ers unter windows noch machte
<CSX_Lappy> und am bios hab ich da nix geändert
<smb_tp> Das reboot problem geht vielleicht einfacher: es gibt einen reboot= kernel parameter den man mitgeben kann. Da könnte man die verschiedenen Varianten ausprobieren
<CSX_Lappy> ah das hört sich schonma gut an, hast du da links für?
<CSX_Lappy> bin noch kleiner anfänger was linux so betrifft... vieles probier ich zwar, aber auch nicht  zu viel .. 
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Links nicht direkt. Schau grad im Code: "reboot=b" oder "reboot=h" (bios oder die etwas harte methode). Bei der aktuellsten version von Hardy (2.6.24-21.42) geht auch noch "reboot=a" (über ACPI). Das ganze kann man noch mit "w" (warm) oder "c" (cold) kombinieren
<CSX_Lappy> und das einfach bei grub dann hinten ranhängen?
<CSX_Lappy> also in der zeile kernel
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Ja, oder zum ausprobieren beim booten ins menu gehen mit ESC und dann mit "e" die Zeile bearbeiten
<CSX_Lappy> :D
<CSX_Lappy> meinte ich ja so 
<CSX_Lappy> gut, dann werde ich das nachher probieren
<CSX_Lappy> und das mit der cpu geschwindigkeit?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, ok, später kann mans dann fest einbauen. Das kann man so einfach nicht sagen. Am bestem wärs da einen bug in launchpad aufzumachen (in englisch), das zu beschreiben und mindestens mal die dmesg vom booten anzuhängen. Hilfreich ist machmal auch noch "cat /proc/acpi/dsdt" (muss man als root machen)
<CSX_Lappy> is das normal das die zeichenwirrwar ausgibt?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Oh, sorry. Hätte ich dazu sagen sollen. Das ist binär, kein text. Einfach in eine Datei
<CSX_Lappy> ok :) hab mich schon ein wenig gewundert *g*
<CSX_Lappy> so beides als anhang dann ins launchpad?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Ja, und dann eben Laptop und problem beschreiben.
<CSX_Lappy> ja .. beide gleich nennen oder nur das mit der cpu ?
<Nafallo> hmm. #ubuntu-de? :-)
<smb_tp> Nafallo, if needed. :)
<Nafallo> I thought I was in that channel first is all :-P
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Das eine als dmesg benennen und das andere dsdt (hauptsache unterschiedlich)
<CSX_Lappy> is schon :D
<CSX_Lappy> dmsg.txt und dsdt_bin
<smb_tp> Nafallo, Don't worry, its still the international channel. ;-)
<CSX_Lappy> smb_tp hab grad mal geschaut... so einen bug gibts schon im zusammenhand mit nem toshiba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/257502
<CSX_Lappy> nur die lösung mit dem p4_modclock geht bei mir nicht :/
<CSX_Lappy> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
<CSX_Lappy> cpu family	: 6
<CSX_Lappy> model		: 11
<CSX_Lappy> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1200MHz
<CSX_Lappy> stepping	: 1
<CSX_Lappy> cpu MHz		: 1195.539
<CSX_Lappy> das stepping 1 heißt es ist einstellbar, oder?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Kann ich leider nicht sagen wie steppings da zusammenhängen. Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, das irgendwann die speziellen cpu frequenz module zugunsten der acpi Lösung abgeschafft wurden. Bin nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaube, dass da sowas war
<CSX_Lappy> hmmn, kann ich wohl nix machen
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Das modul scheint wohl noch da zu sein. Also abgeschafft wohl nicht aber evtl. nicht mehr so recht geplfegt
<CSX_Lappy> na oder mein prozi kennt das modul ni :)
<CSX_Lappy> oder anderrum
<CSX_Lappy> +s
<CSX_Lappy> soll ich außer den von dir genannten dateien noch was anhängen?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Evtl. noch die geladenen module mit lsmod. Aber sonst sollte es erstmal reichen. Ansonsten kann man ja nochmal fragen.
<CSX_Lappy> ok :D
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Kann nur leider sein, dass es tatsächlich ein Prozessor ist bei dem die alte Methode nicht oder nicht richtig geht und die neue auch nicht. Dann kann man leider nicht allzuviel machen
<CSX_Lappy> jo, ist verständlihc .... aber leider auch schade
<CSX_Lappy> ich meine in ein bis 2 jahren hol mich ja nen neuen
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Achso, was mir noch einfällt cat /proc/cpuinfo ist natürlich in dem Fall auch recht nützlich
<CSX_Lappy> jo :D
<CSX_Lappy> dacht ich mir schon
<CSX_Lappy> muss erstma anmeldne
<CSX_Lappy> bin noch frish
<CSX_Lappy> +c
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Ist klar, man würd trotzdem gern etwas mehr batterie sparen
<CSX_Lappy> jupp
<CSX_Lappy> ich mein is ja nich so als ob der nu sonderlich fix is -.- im mom hängt er grad rum nen bissle ... aber das liegt aucch zum großenn teil an den nur 256 mb verbauten ram -.-
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Da wirds wirklich schon etwas schwierig mit dem "arbeiten". Sicher, dass die CPU da ab und zu schlafen soll? ;-)
<CSX_Lappy> naja ... wenn ik nich arbeite sozusagen
<CSX_Lappy> weil neu starten ja länger brauct als vielleicht mal cpu hochtaken, bild hell und loslegen 
<CSX_Lappy> und dann wieder cpu runter und bild auch
<CSX_Lappy> so dacht ik mir das
<CSX_Lappy> obwohl ik das bild nichtmal hell machen würde so sehr
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Naja dann. :-)
<CSX_Lappy> jo, hält so ca 2,5h mit dunklem bild
<CSX_Lappy> was man da mit cpudrosseln so an zeit dazugewinnen könnte
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Sischer doch. Oder man legt ihn schlafen. Aber das ist meist das nächste Abenteuer.
<CSX_Lappy> na standby oder ruhezustand wie er genannt wird geht nicht, nur tiefschlaf geht
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Das ist meist das Abeneuer. Teilweise gibts Probleme mit anderen Treibern und man sucht erst mal eine Weile.
<CSX_Lappy> ach, da brauch ich nicht wirklich ... da geht slebst das throtheling schneller denk ik
<CSX_Lappy> smb_tp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/264438
<CSX_Lappy> ich werd mal nochma Kernel und Ubuntu version mit dazu tun
<CSX_Lappy> könnte ja hilfreich sein
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Ok, ja. Kann aber nicht sagen wie schnell und wieviel ich dazu komme. Aber evtl. schauen sichs noch andere an.
<CSX_Lappy> jo jo :D hat ja zeit .. hab das prob ja schon ne weile... die idee dich zu fragen kam mir ja durch deine hilfe heute :D
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Ok. :)
<CSX_Lappy> so
<CSX_Lappy> mal al commentar hinzugefügt 
<CSX_Lappy> :D
<CSX_Lappy> scheiß denglisch -.-
<CSX_Lappy> mal als kommentar hinzugefügt 
<CSX_Lappy> so
<CSX_Lappy> wie alt bist du eigentlich smb_tp ?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Tsk, tsk. Fragt man sowas. ;-)
<CSX_Lappy> bist du ne frau? *g* sonst kann man sowas ja fragen
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Klar kann man. Bin eher oldie und gehe auf die 40 zu
<CSX_Lappy> oh .. dann sollte ich lieber siezen
<CSX_Lappy> entschuldigen sie bitte :/
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Ach was. Lieber nicht. Dann fühlt man sich erst richtig alt. 
<CSX_Lappy> ok
<CSX_Lappy> bins im irc nunmal gewöhnt zu duzen 
<CSX_Lappy> ik bin "erst" 24 
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Nehme dann mal an Du bist etwas jünger. ;-) Naja, das gibt sich. Denke aber auch dass es im IRc und vielleicht auch verstärkt bei den Linuxern eher lockerer gesehen wird
<CSX_Lappy> damit "DU" dich nicht so alt fühlst... "DEINE" art ist noch sehr jung geblieben :)
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Danke, danke. :-)
<CSX_Lappy> hmmn... wenn der gnome-commander mit nem segfault abraucht wenn ich nen ftp hinzufügen will, woran kann das liegen? jemand ne idee?
<CSX_Lappy> CRITICAL **: GnomeCmdConFtp* gnome_cmd_con_ftp_new(const gchar*, const std::string&): assertion `uri != NULL' failed
<CSX_Lappy> Segmentation fault
<CSX_Lappy> mehr kommt ni... is dann wech
<Keybuk> pgraner: I have some more information on that failure to boot
<Keybuk> it stops at something to do with a time source or clock?
<smb_tp> CSX_Lappy, Schau da besser mal in #ubuntu-devel und englisch erhöht die Chance, dass jemand antworted ungemein. ;-)
<Keybuk> pgraner: "Clocksource tsc unstable"
<smb_tp> Keybuk, That would normally be nothing serious
<smb_tp> Keybuk, It only means tsc as clocksource will be replaced by another source.
<CSX_Lappy> ok ... ik frag mal :D
<Keybuk> the line before is "Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware"
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Also ok. There is currently a discussion on lkml about some problems with clockevent code. But it seems not final yet
<smb_tp> Keybuk, "2.6.27-rc5 doesn't boot on a Pavilion laptop"
<Keybuk> this is a Dell Latitude D420
<smb_tp> Keybuk, There seem to be things either tied to amd C1E or on the bottom somthing with fast HPET
<Keybuk> err?
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Sorry, talking a bit to myself
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Do you have a line somewhere like "hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz"?
<Keybuk> smb_tp: not on the screen
<Keybuk> page-up doesn't seem to work
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Ok, I am not sure you already have some bug report running. Yours was just hanging without any screen distortion? Is 2.6.26 working for you?
<CarlFK> smb_tp: did you want me to install http://people.ubuntu.com/~smb/bug254668/linux-headers-2.6.27-3-generic_2.6.27-3.4smb1_i386.deb
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Actually I saw that the upstream thread continued and there is an interesting direction at the very end
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Which i have not yet updated in my kernel. So best wait with that
<CarlFK> ok
<smb_tp> There seem to be problems with fast HPETs and the minimum delay
<smb_tp> Fast seeming to mean 25Mhz as fast (which is yours)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ok, took that last approach and applied it to the 2.6.27-3.3 kernel on my peoples page. Could you try that one?
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Maybe you as well http://people.ubuntu.com/~smb//bug254668
<Keybuk> smb_tp: how do I install those without booting ? :p
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Real question or just joking? 
<Keybuk> well, I know for real; I need to get a live cd and boot with that
<Keybuk> it's just irritating
<CarlFK> smb_tp: you mean to go backwards from 27-3.4 to 3.3?
<smb_tp> Keybuk, Probably an older and have that working kernel installed in parallel, but yes it is not a nice way
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Huh, that was released or do you compare against the last kernel from me?
<CarlFK> smb_tp: from you. also, you realize you are posting headers and not kernel? 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Damn, too hot here. That was the reason it was so quick. Ok, don't care about the numbering and overwrite with the smaller number. 
 * smb_tp goes to do the upload again
<CarlFK> heh
<CarlFK> I was wondering how that was going to work 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, One of those force options of dpkg, wait a sec
<smb_tp> CarlFK, --force-downgrade Sorry for the mismatch I realized later, that I want to make sure a 2.6.27-3.4 will be higher that the debug kernels
<CarlFK> so I am installing headers?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, No, the header are a real expansion problem on my side. I am just uploading the right package
<CarlFK> ok
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Just a 31°C and not air-condition but
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ok, is fixed now
<CarlFK> eta 4m 52s - thats more like it :)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yeah, at least with my connection. :-P
<CarlFK> can I file a bug report against grub-update that says "What would you like to do about menu.lst?   I have no clue."
<smb_tp> CarlFK, The strange thing is the last update from 27-1 to 27-2 didn't ask me that again. But I did a complete upgrade this morning and there were a lot of packages I didn't look at exactly
<CarlFK> smb_tp: "nvidia: Multiple versions in DKMS. Unsure what to do. Resolve manually."  http://dpaste.com/75752/
<CarlFK> I guess I can ignore nvidia for now - if X doesn't come up I can boot into 27.2
<smb_tp> CarlFK, yes I think so. For now its just to see how far (hopefully very far) this kernel gets
<CarlFK> smb_tp: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/temp/Sep03/a/dmesg11.txt  38k
<CarlFK> same as the other .27 - had to hit a key a bunch of times 
<CarlFK> should I post it to bug 254668
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yes, please. I'll have a look at it tomorrow. 
<tseliot> CarlFK: as regards nvidia, try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/263528/comments/1
<CarlFK> smb_tp:  in my dmesg i just noticed: [   13.701303] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 4398045486566 ns)
<CarlFK> that looks new 
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-04
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I thought I saw that in one of the messages before. Normally it is not too bad since that only means another clocksource gets selected.
<gnomefreak> anyone know if we added/removed support for "intex rtl8139D" nic 
<CSX_Lappy> smb_tp , das mir reboot klappt :D danke vielmals :D
<CSX_Lappy> -r +t
<CSX_Lappy> es ist reboot=aw .. oder bessergesagt ich hab nur bw hw und aw getestet, und aw ging, da hab ik nicht noch die andern kombinationen weiter probiert
<mjg59> CSX_Lappy: In English?
<pwnguin> it looks like german, but i dont recognize "bw hw und aw"
<CSX_Lappy> i own a Toshiba Satellite Pro 6050 , wich i don't got to reboot .. only switching off an on helps ... smb_tp said jesterday i should try the kernel boot option reboot with some parameters... now i just thanked him , cause my latop now reboots again :)
<CSX_Lappy> it was reboot=aw :D
<CSX_Lappy> but i olny tried bw hw and aw ... so i dont know if the others work, i was happy that aw worked and did not want to test further 
<mjg59> a is acpi, which is becoming the default soon
<CSX_Lappy> :)
<CSX_Lappy> sounds great :)
<CSX_Lappy> now i need to get cpu-throtheling to work
<CSX_Lappy> hope it was correct wirtten *g*
<mjg59> CSX_Lappy: It's a celeron? The chip doesn't support voltage scaling.
<CSX_Lappy> yeah it is... but the speedstep or how it is called worked under xp , so i don't know why not with linux/ubuntu
<CSX_Lappy> there must be a "trick" to get it to work :)
<mjg59> No, it doesn't
<mjg59> It's doing CPU throttling. That doesn't save any power.
<mjg59> There's no speedstep support on the Celeron
<CSX_Lappy> hmmmmn
<zul> BenC: ping the xen64 pvops is working fine so far
<CarlFK> mjg59: whats ﻿throttling do?
<CSX_Lappy> so why i could set it under Win xp ?
<mjg59> CarlFK: Asserts the stop line of the processor on a certain percentage of clock cycles
<mjg59> The CPU's still clocked at full speed, but it spends a proportion of time doing nothing
<mjg59> So at 50% throttling, it takes twice as long to do anything. And it's still taking something like 75% as much power.
<CarlFK> mjg59: sounds like that would save power, just not as much 
<CSX_Lappy> hmmn i thougt i have read 500MHz insted the full 1200MHz in toshiba power-saver (a windows tool wich comes with the toshiba-drivers )
<mjg59> CarlFK: No, not overall
<mjg59> CarlFK: If the cpu is idle, it saves no power. If it's active, it's now going to take you twice as long to finish the task and you're going to end up using more power to get that task finished
<CSX_Lappy> for real?
<pwnguin> well, as i understand it, transistors use power when changing states, primarily
<mjg59> The only reason it's implemented is to reduce the immediate heat output
<mjg59> You trade off long-term power consumption for short-term heat reduction
<CSX_Lappy> hmmn.. so why should they make such a feature, when it's useless at the end
<pwnguin> mjg59: that sounds like a violation of physics
<amitk> CarlFK: most studies say that race-to-idle saves most power. Meaning "finish it as fast as you can and then sleep". Frequency scaling helps for long running processes e.g. video player constantly taking 40% cpu.
<mjg59> pwnguin: How?
<mjg59> pwnguin: You'll generate more heat in the long run, but it'll be spread out over a longer period of time
<mjg59> So your machine doesn't melt
<CSX_Lappy> you mean it's only to reduce heat, now to save ppower for later use?
<CSX_Lappy> s/now/not
<CarlFK> I can see it making the battery last longer in time, which would seem good, which humans like.  
<CSX_Lappy> i need it only for idle, to have a longer battery-live when i need the power :)
<pwnguin> i think mjg's point is that when you're at idle, the reduced clock cycle isn't helping much
<CarlFK> i guess the question is: how idel is the box when you aren't asking it to do anything?
<amitk> CarlFK: Throttling might inprove battery life a bit only if the processor doesn't support frequency(voltage) scaling. If it does, turn off throttling and use frequency scaling.
<CSX_Lappy> with full lcd brightness at 1200 MHz my battery lasts 45 - 50 minutes... reducing brightness makes it lasts 2 - 2,5 hours
<pwnguin> CSX_Lappy: a reduced heat will probably help battery longevity. batteries hate heat
<pwnguin> which is unfortunate, because laptops make a lot of that
<CSX_Lappy> jeah, it gets a bit warm... enough to help out on cold nights in my bet ^^
<CSX_Lappy> -t+d
<CSX_Lappy> mjg59 do you think i don't need any reducing of the cpu speed?
<mjg59> CarlFK: It can make the battery last slightly longer at the expense of you not getting as much done
<CarlFK> CSX_Lappy: I think it depends on what you are doing.  
<mjg59> CSX_Lappy: With a Celeron? No.
<mjg59> CSX_Lappy: The non-Celeron chips have voltage scaling, where the voltage is reduced at the same time as the frequency. That actually saves power.
<CarlFK> mjg59: right - humans are more likely to notice the battery life than how much they got done in one charge :)
<CarlFK> you never hear people express battery life in terms of productivity  (true, but yeah, im basically kidding)
<pwnguin> one benefit of reduced heat is reduced need for fans
<pwnguin> less heat should lead to a slower battery kill over time
<mjg59> pwnguin: No, you're never going to generate enough heat to have any significant impact on the battery
<mjg59> Charge cycles are the main determining factor
<CSX_Lappy> didn't lasts the battery longer when it's not using the fan all over the time ?
<mjg59> Fans consume very little power
<CSX_Lappy> ok
 * pwnguin didnt realize celerons were so good at not making heat
<CSX_Lappy> was just an idea :D
<CarlFK> I bet there are some cases where getting less done over time is OK, like watching youtube - guessing it might render fewer frames, so not look as nice, but a 5 min video is still done in 5 min 
<mjg59> Yeah, that's the only corner case
<CarlFK> rendering a web page that you click off of before it is done 
<CarlFK> that't the other one :)
<mjg59> Stuff that will consume as much CPU as possible in order to provide a slightl nicer user experience
<CSX_Lappy> like vista xD
<zul> is it possible to have the xen-paravirt options built into the kernel? The reason Im asking is that all the documentation I have seen has it built into the kernel
<PupUserRedvamp12> I figured this issue may be under kernel
<PupUserRedvamp12> right now I am in Puppy Linux but trying to fix my ubuntu- it does not want to shut down..
<PupUserRedvamp12> puppy linux shuts down fine
<PupUserRedvamp12> can anyone help
<PupUserRedvamp12> I would post it in the help forum but last time I had an issue it took 3 days to get one response
<PupUserRedvamp12> Or at least can someone direct me to the correct room to ask the question in
<CarlFK> smb_tp: yay - no pausing.  tried with ﻿﻿highres=off nohz=off first, 
<CarlFK> taking them off now...
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ok, good. This narrows things down a bit at least. 
<CarlFK> rats - meant to grab the dmesg..
<CarlFK> more rats - it pauses without ﻿ ﻿﻿highres=off nohz=off first - should I try with just one?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yeah, maybe. I'd suspect nohz maybe you could try that
<CarlFK> booting just to a root prompt with single is good enough, right?  
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Think this is enough. IIRC the pauses were before (at least some)
<CarlFK> good - cuz with -3 X gets cranky and I have to deal with that, then reboot into -2
<CarlFK> smb_tp: if ﻿nohz=no still paused - want me to try with just ﻿highres=off, and do you want the dmesg from all?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yes, try the other if that doesn't work. From any pause, the dmesg would be interesting if the sysrq stuff gets in. Most interesting would be alt+print+q for the timer list. If that does not work dmesg is not needed since it won't show much
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-05
<_MMA_> BenC: Are the links abogani (Alessio) posted in the email (wrt -rt) sufficient for your request?
<BenC> _MMA_: I'm already working on it
 * _MMA_ hugs Ben. I owe you many beers.
<Ng> rtg: did you get anything useful back from Intel?
<rtg> Ng: stonewalling.
<rtg> Jesse has not proposed a solution. I think they are still trying to repro the corruption.
<Ng> rtg: do you know what's stored in the EEPROM that we might ever actually want to write to?
<Ng> I don't know when the freezes for us/kernel.org are, but I'm really concerned that this will sneak into releases
<rtg> Ng: I think there must be an ASIC on the card, or perhaps a CPU, because the firmware is necessary in order for the PCI scan to work.
<rtg> Ng: Its already in releases. This issue goes back to the initial incarnation of e1000.
<rtg> Ng: for some reason, its just starting to show up more often.
<Ng> rtg: ah right
<Ng> rtg: what I'm wondering is if we actually need the write support
<Ng> I don't know what's stored in there, but if we don't change it in normal operation, why keep it around and risk further damage? :)
<rtg> Ng: I'm watching the netdev mailling list. If I have not seen any more activity on it by Monday, I'll stir the pot.
<Ng> ok
<rtg> Ng: what I don't understand is how flash could be getting corrupted by  oops in the kernel. Even if that memory space is cribbled on, flash requires command to setup for writes. Its not as simple as just writing some values. there is a whole flash update protocol required by the hardware.
<Ng> rtg: what would normally cause that update protocol to be used?
<Ng> is it just ethtool operations?
<rtg> Ng: pretty much. It requires intervention by an operator. changing flash is not something that is normally done, except when updating firmware.
<Ng> could it be something like network-manager tickling it when it switches networks? like if it sets some properties on the device maybe?
<Ng> if nothing else they should surely put in something which logs flash writes, so they might at least be able to figure out what is doing it?
<rtg> Ng: seems unlikely. Your bug report indicated that you were not doing anything special wrt networking, correct?
<Ng> rtg: not that I was aware of
<Ng> but Nm0.7 does have much deeper options for network interfaces, like setting MACs and so on
<rtg> Ng: it also takes CAP_ADMIN provs to write flash, which NM does not have.
<Ng> hmm
<Ng> I guess that ethtool stuff makes it a bit unreasonable to make the flash part read-only :/
<amitk> BenC: ok with you if I update aufs to the latest?
<rtg> Ng: the vmware guys think its an exclusion/locking issue, but I'm not convinced. the ICH8 has a hardware method for locking that (unless the HW is broken) look fool proof.
<BenC> amitk: hell yeah
 * BenC hates messing with aufs
<Ng> rtg: yeah I saw the rubbishing of their patch
<Ng> rtg: if they'd just make it possible to dump/restore the thing I'd be happy to start peppering the driver with printk()s so if it happens again I'd have more info
<Ng> as it is I think I'm going to have to disable the NIC in the BIOS and remove e1000*.ko
<rtg> Ng: you use mostly wireless anyway? Disabling the e1000e is probably a good idea until the corruption issue gets sorted out.
<Ng> rtg: I prefer to use wired in the office, but I can live without it
<rtg> Ng: you could always use an external USB ethernet
<Ng> yeah
<Ng> rtg: can you think of anything other than ethtool which would even be likely to try and trigger the writes?
<rtg> Ng: honestly, I think flash writes is a red herring. I'm wondering if there is a more prosaic reason, like some hardware issue with the part.
<rtg> Ng: but, no, ethtool should be the only thing capable of writing to flash.
<Ng> NM looks like it at least reads ethtool info from an ioctl
<rtg> mdomsch: I'm starting to get the hang of this DKMS stuff. I'm gonna use it to replace build madwifi from the madwifi-hal-2008-08-15 branch which has support for newer Atheros parts.
<mdomsch> rtg, sweet
<mdomsch> thanks for the +1 on mario's app for core-dev too
<rtg> mdomsch: np. he deserves it.
<mkrufky> where can i find the licenses for the firmware images shipped in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/ ?
<rtg> mkrufky: probably somewhere in /usr/share. I think its a debian policy thing
<mkrufky> thanks, rtg
<mkrufky> actually, rtg, i dont see a way here to find out the license associated to a particular firmware file
<rtg> are they all jammed together in file?
<mkrufky> dvb-usb-dib0700-1.10.fw
<mkrufky> well, i dont even see anything that deals with firmware license at all
<mkrufky> that doesnt mean its not there... i just dont see it ;-)
<rtg> mkrufky: is this LRM ? I can't remember what package that FW comes from.
<mkrufky> i dont think so... i think it came with the default kernel
<mkrufky> its on every fresh install of ubuntu
<mkrufky> its *in* ^^
<rtg> mkrufky: Hardy?
<mkrufky> hardy, yes
<mkrufky> i didnt go back to look at dapper / hoary. fiesty
<rtg> mkrufky: its installed from the LRM package. perhaps BenC would know. he's more up on debian policies than am I.
<mkrufky> ah, okay
<BenC> mkrufky: if it's from the default kernel, then it's in the kernel source tree...or in git-log's
<mkrufky> hmm
<mkrufky> ok, i'll search git
<mkrufky> thanks, BenC and rtg
<sioux> who know if spca561a module is available by default on next intrepid kernel?
<rtg> mdomsch: how do I prevent LRM from installing new madwifi binaries on the next minor version update? Or rather, how do I get the DKMS package to trigger a rebuild such that it stashes the new LRM kernel modules and replaces them with the DKMS modules?
<mdomsch> hmm
<mdomsch> where did LRM put its copy?
<rtg> madwifi/ath_pci.ko
<rtg> and volatile/ath_hal.ko
<mdomsch> is the MODULE_VERSION() in there < the one in the DKMS database?
<rtg> I just refresh trhe LRM package, so the version didn't change. I downloaded the deb and 'dpkg -i blah...'
<mdomsch> right
<mdomsch> well, here's how it works
<mdomsch> you dkms install a new package
<mdomsch> it drops its result in to /lib/modules/$kernelver/extra/
<mdomsch> if LRM drops a new package elsewhere in the tree
<mdomsch> it'll get ignored as long as /extra/ is in the modprobe search path earlier than drivers/
<mdomsch> which it should be
<rtg> I've been dropping the DKMS bits in /updates. I'll try putting them in /extras
<mdomsch> rtg, whichever, doesn't matter
<mdomsch> as long as it's in the search path before where LRM puts it
<rtg> mdomsch: another problem I forsee is if I remove the DKMS package. Its gonna restore the stashed copies of the LRM modules to the version prior to this most recent LRM update.
<mdomsch> yes
<rtg> ok, I just need to be aware of the caveats.
 * mdomsch hated the whole 'stash a copy' thing
<mdomsch> but we didn't have a search path in modprobe at the time
<rtg> mdis there a way to disable the stash thing?
<rtg> mdomsch: ^^
<mdomsch> not that I can think of
<mdomsch> at present
<rtg> mdomsch: it would be a useful feature in this case.
<rtg> mdomsch: hmm, I changed to dkms.conf:DEST_MODULE_LOCATION[0]="/extras/madwifi-hal-2008-08-15", but the bits are still getting put in /updates. I extracted the package on the target machine and looked at its dkms.conf just to be sure.
<mdomsch> rtg, yeah
<mdomsch> that value is just advisory anymore
<mdomsch> it gets overridden when various other bits are present
<rtg> mdomsch: oh, I was using your OLS paper example.
<mdomsch> rtg, that's somewhat outdate  too :-)
<mdomsch> it's mostly right though
<mdomsch> on Ubuntu, DKMS installs into /updates/dkms/
<mdomsch> there's a distro-version check to override DEST_MODULE_LOCATION
<mdomsch> function override_dest_module_location()
<rtg> mdomsch: ok, I'll muck about and see what I can wreck.
<mdomsch> it is also configurable by setting addon-modules-dir=something/ in /etc/sysconfig/module-init-tools
<mdomsch> or ADDON_MODULES_DIR in the environment calling DKMS
<rtg> mdomsch: alright, this is pretty cool. I think I've got a solution for all of the Atheros advanced chipset crackheads.
<mdomsch> oh?
<rtg> I especially like how DKMS rebuilds itself when I booted to a different ABI.
<mdomsch> it should rebuild when you install a new kernel with a new ABI too
<mdomsch> before reboot
<rtg> mdomsch: right, but I wanted to make sure booting to an older kernel also worked.
<mdomsch> ah, yes
<rtg> mdomsch: anyway, kudos. its a great package.
<mdomsch> glad it's useful to you
<mdomsch> and I'm glad to see it's wide use in Ubuntu
 * mdomsch nods to superm1 for that
<mdomsch> he's the official maintainer now too
<rtg> mdomsch: Mario is actually whom I'm doing this for.
<CarlFK> smb_tp: just say your note - about to try, so don't go home yet :)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I am home. Not working very much longer but I'll wait for you to try. ;-)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-06
<CarlFK> smb_tp: what kernel parms?
<smb_tp> You mean to boot. Try with nothing special. I would rather get the stuck case if it is still happening and then some timer dump
<CarlFK> - 
<CarlFK> pauses, and Fn+SysRq un-pauses it, so I don't get a chance to hit Alt anything 
<CarlFK> dmesg coming up..
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Oh, that was a keyboard that that needs fn for sysrq. Well anyways, I would think all keys will do that. Still it might me interesting to have that info or that from /proc/timer_list (which is the same). Just to see how the timers are set
<CarlFK> oh crap - I bet you want ﻿/proc/timer_list from that kernel? 
<CarlFK> i just booted back to the one that runs X 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yeah, sorry
<CarlFK> meh - my mistake.
<CarlFK> smb_tp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668  there ya go.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Thanks for that. The nohz timer looks not too bad at this time. The one from nanosleep looks a bit high on  first unqualified glance. But that might still be ok. 
<smb_tp> But that will be for later...
<smb_tp> At least it didn't trigger any of the new warnings, so we know what is _not_ the problem
<smb_tp> *sigh*
<pgraner> smb_tp: why the *sigh*?
<Xan3> hi
<Xan3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/262742
<Xan3> i have add lspci -vvnn to this bug, it can help u?
<pepie34> Hi xorg takes 60% of cpu since the last radeon/ATI xorg driver update
<pepie34> it seems like a different version of DRI and xorg drive
<pepie34> I can't see any clue on Xorg log
<Evas> hi all i have a problem with 2.6.27 and the driver of the usb edge modem MT503HS.. it compile fine on 2.6.24 but not on the 2.6.27 intrepid kernel
<elements> Is it possible to install the Intrepid kernel on Hardy to test them out?
<elements> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/264742
<elements> I want to report back on that bug but don't know how to do it best.
<elements> Should I download latest Intrepid and boot live from the DVD or should I install the Intrepid kernel on Hardy?
<amitk> elements: yes it is, you need to enable the intrepid repo (/etc/apt/sources.list), install just the kernel and then disable the repo. Or just download the .deb packages.
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-09-07
<CarlFK> elements: I did that for a few weeks because the intrepid kernel had support for my wifi - worked fine 
<CarlFK> finally I just installed intrepid 
<Syco54645_AAO> hello, i am having trouble compiling the intrepid git of the kernel.  it is giving me an error that i have pasted here: http://pastebin.ca/1196487  does anyone have any ideas?
<CarlFK> Syco54645_AAO: did you see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<Syco54645_AAO> CarlFK: i believe so, let me look at it.
<Syco54645_AAO> on step 8 i did not use CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=N, but the rest of it i used
<Syco54645_AAO> and it did not work
<Syco54645_AAO> the .config file that i am using is from 2.6.24.3
<CarlFK> you did #5 make oldconfig ?
<Syco54645_AAO> yes i did all of the steps up till 8
<CarlFK> well, try 8 with the CON thing
<Syco54645_AAO> ok
<Syco54645_AAO> isnt that just to help with compiling though, to speed it up.  that line would say not to use any
<Syco54645_AAO> i believe
<CarlFK> good point 
<CarlFK> iv compiled kernals, but no expert 
<Syco54645_AAO> well we shall see wat happens
<Syco54645_AAO> it is odd that it would fail like that though
<Syco54645_AAO> well that didnt even start to compile
<Syco54645_AAO> lol
<CarlFK> you might want to try the .27-3 kernel source deb - which might be different 
<CarlFK> that's oss
<CarlFK> odd
<Syco54645_AAO> i may grab the src deb
<Syco54645_AAO> see waht that will do
<Syco54645_AAO> well thanks for trying to help
<Syco54645_AAO> talking to another one of the kernel team for the aspire one to see what they got
<CarlFK> good luck - sorry i wasn't much help :)
<Syco54645_AAO> np
<Syco54645_AAO> thanks
<Syco54645_AAO> looks like we will need the luck, he is having an issue as well
<oussema-harbi> hi everyone
<oussema-harbi> i ve compiled the linux kernel from 2.6 sources ,but i cant get it to work
<oussema-harbi> it loads everything ,but when mounting the rootfs ,it doesnt recognize the partition
<oussema-harbi> does anyone have any idea about what am i doing wrong ?
<CarlFK> ﻿recognize ?
<CarlFK> can you post your kernel/initrd files somewhere I can try them?
<oussema-harbi> ok
<oussema-harbi> infact i didnt make an intrd 
<oussema-harbi> could that be the fault ?
<oussema-harbi> because i think mouting the rootfs is done before loading initrd in ram ,no ?
<oussema-harbi> they are on http://radestn.homelinux.org/files/
<oussema-harbi> soory they are on http://radestn.homelinux.org/drupal/files/
<oussema-harbi> so Carl ?
<CarlFK> getting...
<oussema-harbi> ok
<CarlFK> um... shouldn't i see vmlunux and initrd.gz ?
<oussema-harbi> isnt lfskernel. ... the equivalent for vmlinux
<oussema-harbi> and for the intrd.gz ,i said i didnt update the initramfs
<oussema-harbi> may be that's the error
<CarlFK> put up what you are using 
<oussema-harbi> well now am using windows -the new grub couldn't load the old ubuntu either ,but i can see the files from windows
<oussema-harbi> i ll uppload the old ones -the workling ones
<CarlFK> where working = ﻿doesnt recognize the partition, right?
<oussema-harbi> here is the situation :
<oussema-harbi> i have a ubuntu hardy that works fine
<oussema-harbi> i tried to compile the kernel on a different partition ,and i updated the grub
<oussema-harbi> when rebboted ,the kernel cant mount the partition of the new rootfs -where i put the new kernel
<oussema-harbi> and even when i make grub >find /boot/grub/stage1
<oussema-harbi> i get (hd0,1) ==> the working ubuntu
<oussema-harbi> and (hd0,2) ==> here i put the new kernel ,with a new filesystem
<oussema-harbi> so i make root(hd0,1) ,i wanted to recover the old one
<oussema-harbi> and i did : grub>kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.26.24-generic root=/dev/sda2 ro single
<oussema-harbi> but it says /dev/sda2 unrecognized
<oussema-harbi> NB: i did grub> setup  after doing (<grub>root(hd0,1) )
<oussema-harbi> do you get the situation ?
<CarlFK> not exactly - what happened to ﻿initrd.gz ?
<CarlFK> something like initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
<oussema-harbi> i have initrd.img on / -on the working system root 
<oussema-harbi> ohh
<oussema-harbi> yes i have initrd.img-2.6.24
<oussema-harbi> yes i have initrd.img-2.6.24-generic
<CarlFK> are you using it?
<oussema-harbi> am checking
<oussema-harbi> here is my menu.lst
<oussema-harbi> #Begin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<oussema-harbi> #By default boot the first menu entry
<oussema-harbi> default 0
<oussema-harbi> #Allow 30 seconds before booting the default
<oussema-harbi> timeout 30
<oussema-harbi> Use prettier colors
<oussema-harbi> color green/black light-green/black
<oussema-harbi> #The first entry is for LFS
<oussema-harbi> title LFS 6.3
<oussema-harbi> root (hd0,2)
<CarlFK> make 
<CarlFK> it
<oussema-harbi> kernel /boot/lfskernel-2.6.22.5 root=/dev/sda3
<CarlFK> stop
<oussema-harbi> #The original Working system for backup
<oussema-harbi> title Ubuntu Hardy
<oussema-harbi> root (hd0,1)
<oussema-harbi> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic 
<oussema-harbi> root=UUID=dd3c2ea0-b194-4e4e-b4c1-3f4a1dec9a33 ro quiet splash
<oussema-harbi> initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic
<oussema-harbi> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux 
<CarlFK> clsoe the chat window 
<oussema-harbi> OS
<oussema-harbi> # on /dev/sda1
<oussema-harbi> title           Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader)
<oussema-harbi> root            (hd0,0)
<oussema-harbi> savedefault
<oussema-harbi> makeactive
<oussema-harbi> chainloader     +1
<oussema-harbi> stop what ?
<oussema-harbi> why ?
<oussema-harbi> am i flooding ?
<CarlFK> yes
<oussema-harbi> ok 
<CarlFK> oh boy.
<oussema-harbi> is it ok ,now ?
<CarlFK> yeah - use a paste bin 
<oussema-harbi> i dont know how to do it
<oussema-harbi> i ll put it on the address i gave you
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.com/
<CarlFK> hit that, paste, hit "Paste it", cut/paste the resuling url here
<oussema-harbi> http://dpaste.com/76491/
<oussema-harbi> i tried replacing root=UUID=dd3c2ea0-b194-4e4e-b4c1-3f4a1dec9a3 with root=/dev/sda2 ,but didnt work
<CarlFK> you probably need a initrd, unless you complied in the fs drivers 
<oussema-harbi> in that case why i sdint work with ubuntu too ?
<CarlFK> huh?
<oussema-harbi> i tried loading the second option (working ubuntu ..) but the kernel says unable to find device /dev/sda2
<oussema-harbi> i upload the old working kernel and initrd
<CarlFK> put those 2 files on your site
<CarlFK> good :)
<oussema-harbi> do you want the old device map?
<oussema-harbi> it's there too
<CarlFK> nope
<oussema-harbi> ok now
<oussema-harbi> are you trying to boot from those files ?
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/qemu1.png 
<CarlFK> thats what I get with lfskernel-2.6.22.5
<oussema-harbi> yes except the block is(0,0)
<CarlFK> oh right - i forgot  root=/dev/sda3 - jsut to be sure ill try that 
<oussema-harbi> ok
<CarlFK> although it is pretty clear you need the fs drivers
<oussema-harbi> do you know what 's that EDD error ?
<oussema-harbi> wait ill google on it
<CarlFK> you get nothing after "available partitions: " right? 
<oussema-harbi> yes
<oussema-harbi> i got nothing
<CarlFK> yeah - thats cuz you don't have any drivers - which are typically in ﻿initrd 
<oussema-harbi> ok i ll update initramfs and try again 
<CarlFK> ﻿initrd is a ram disk that the kernel knows how to read - the drivers could also be included in the kernel, but that makes it bigger and stuff (exactly why ﻿initrd is used gets complicated.)
<CarlFK> also, you can use qemu to test 
<oussema-harbi> i guess intirrd is a minimal ramfs ,that the kernel uses to load and mount the original one
<oussema-harbi> am i right ?
<CarlFK> right
<oussema-harbi> am on windows right now*i just have virtualbox
<oussema-harbi> i ll boot on grub
<oussema-harbi> and try to recover the old one
<CarlFK> juser@dhcp85:~/a/radestn$ qemu -kernel vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic -initrd initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic hda.qcow2 
<oussema-harbi> and then chroot and update initramfs
<CarlFK> little easier than having to get the files in/out of the VM disk 
<oussema-harbi> yeah
<CarlFK> i think ﻿virtualbox might be based on qemu, so you may already have qemu 
<oussema-harbi> virtualbox is not done with qt
<oussema-harbi> so they are not really the same
<oussema-harbi> anyway ,i ll reboot
<oussema-harbi> and try to recover
<oussema-harbi> Thank you very much for your help :-)
<oussema-harbi> have a good day / nice dreams :-)
<CarlFK> good luck 
<oussema-harbi> Thank you :-)
<_ruben> hmm .. cant seem to find any more indepth info on how to build source package for use with module-assistant, other than /usr/share/doc/module-assistant/HOWTO-DEVEL.gz
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-31
<SlickT10> Hey guys, I am having problems with any Express card being loaded. Both that I have tried get irq 0. Is there anyone  who can help me trouble shoot this?
<SlickT10> I have done alllloott of trouble shooting of this card already. I know the problem is card independent.  I have tried this on another computer, same OS, same card.
<SlickT10> If no one can help me, I could at least use some direction. At this point I don't know where the falt lies.
<SlickT10> is it a kernel issue? or is there a driver that i should look for the slot itself. If so, I have no idea how to find out more about the slot. In lspci it only shows pci busses etc. no actual device.
<ikepanhc> irq 0? it shall be a timer interrupt?
<SlickT10> thats what i was thinking
<SlickT10> so how is this confusion happening.
<ikepanhc> could you tell me which driver you using?
<SlickT10> driver for slot?
<ikepanhc> driver for the express card
<SlickT10> well, after all the research ive done, im pretty sure its not the card drivers falt
<SlickT10> ive also tried two different cards, neither worked, both appear to get irq 0
<SlickT10> also hotplugging does not work
<SlickT10> the express card on my macbook pro seems to be completely unsupported, and anything plugged into it only shows up if it is in during bootup
<ikepanhc> you mean the slot driver does not send the correct IRQ number?
<SlickT10> then when the module starts it throws the error.
<SlickT10> I dont know. as i said, this is where my understanding of OS design breaks down
<SlickT10> because the slot works in OSX, WINDOWS
<SlickT10> and the cards I also know to work
<SlickT10> also, after alot of trouble shooting, the drivers also dont seem to be a problem, since even the live cd works fine on other systems and these exact same cards
<SlickT10> after all my tests, the difference comes down to this one differing express card slot
<SlickT10> My question is where does the responsibility lie?
<SlickT10> http://nopaste.com/p/aL4O6smvv
<SlickT10> theres the dmesg error
<SlickT10> ikepanhc: i wish I knew what error -16 is
<ikepanhc> SlickT10: checking
<SlickT10> If nothing else, I would like to figure out where is the appropriate place to submit a bug.
<SlickT10> i dont believe any of the hardware is broken
<ikepanhc> SlickT10: It does not look like a hardware broken issue, and file a bug on launchpad is always useful
<SlickT10> ikepanhc, so you think my next best step is to submit a bug to launchpad?
<SlickT10> i think ive exausted all other resources
<ikepanhc> yes, and attach all the necessary information
<SlickT10> thanks, i hope this can be resolved
<ikepanhc> errno -16 = Device or resource busy
<ikepanhc> looks like somebody occupied and resource or another driver has already turned on
<SlickT10> Ive already tried unloading all related modules, and reloading the modules I need same error 
<SlickT10> and if its getting irq 0, would that always be busy?
<NCommander> rtg, bjf-afk, could we switch the dove images from uImages to zImages?
<rtg> NCommander, thats easy enough, but you ought to send an email on the k-t list so it doesn't get forgotten.
<NCommander> rtg, I have issues with the k-t list. It seems to have any address I send hit hte moderation queue :-/
<rtg> NCommander, well, whom do you think is the moderator?
<NCommander> rtg, *ahem* email on its way :-)
<Kano> hi,does somebody else have problems with intel onboard? after X was started the framebuffer is killed
<Laibsch> For bug testing purposes I'm trying to compile a kernel from mainline
<Laibsch> But for the live of me, I can't seem to produce an i386 on the amd64 build host
<Laibsch> I've added "--arch i386 --cross-compile -" But I still get an *amd64.deb
<bryce> ogasawara, apw, any chance you guys could build a kernel with the patch for bug 419264?  Rick Spencer is pushing for a fix to this one.  If the kernel patch won't fix it, I may need to downgrade our mesa back to 7.5.
<ubot3`> Malone bug 419264 in xorg-server "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<ogasawara> bryce: I'll put together a test kernel.  I'll post a comment to the bug when it's ready.  apw btw is still on vaca.
<bryce> ogasawara, excellent thanks
<SlickT10> anyone know why my epress card slot would give out irq 0 to a ubiquiti wireless card
<SlickT10> *express
<ogasawara> Nafallo: just curious if you're still running the test kernel for bug 367065 and if it's ever reappeared?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 367065 in linux "ext4: find_group_flex failed, fallback succeeded dir" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367065
<Nafallo> ogasawara: I'm running the kernel, and the text haven't been seen since Aug 26 I'm afraid.
<ogasawara> Nafallo: ok thanks.  I'm just going to submit it for SRU anyways then.
<Nafallo> \o/
<ogasawara> Nafallo: so if it ever does happen again, it hopefully won't spam your logs
<Nafallo> hehe.
<Nafallo> I'm still a bit curious what it means thou.
<Nafallo> ogasawara: oh! and thanks for fixing my flicker, as of 2.6.31-8, on my eeepc
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-01
<bryce> ogasawara, thanks for the kernel for bug 419264 - I'm testing it now, so far so good
<ubot3`> Malone bug 419264 in linux "Uses 100% CPU with latest mesa/libdrm update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419264
<ogasawara> bryce: ok cool.  let me when your finished with the testing and assume the results are good, I'll submit for inclusion in karmic.
<bryce> will do
<bryce> ogasawara, btw, we'll be discussing this bug at the 9:30am desktop team meeting tomorrow, in case you would be interested in poking your head in.
<ogasawara> bryce: sure, I'll try and sit in.  I have a ubuntu dev week class I have to teach at 10am so may have to drop out.
<ericm> anyone knows how to extract the initramfs from a zImage binary?
<jk-> ericm: not off the top of my head, but should be doable with a couple of 'objcopy's
<ericm> y, I think so - wondering if there is simple command for that
<jjohansen> ericm: if the initramfs in builtin to the kernel it is in the section .init.ramfs
<jjohansen> readelf should give you the ranges to grab
<ericm> jjohansen: ok, let me try
<jjohansen> and then you should just be able to cpio --extract the data
<ericm> objdump reported not recognized file format - stumped - weird image binary
<jjohansen> is it gziped?
<jjohansen> what does head of the file show, or if that is garbage head <file> | hexdump -C
<ericm> let me see
<ericm> if that's gziped, 'file' should give me some hints
<ericm> 00000000  00 00 a0 e1 00 00 a0 e1  00 00 a0 e1 00 00 a0 e1  |................|
<ericm> *
<ericm> 00000020  02 00 00 ea 18 28 6f 01  00 00 00 00 24 1e 12 00  |.....(o.....$...|
<ericm> 00000030  01 70 a0 e1 02 80 a0 e1  00 20 0f e1 03 00 12 e3  |.p....... ......|
<ericm> mmm... this makes sense - the 00 00 a0 e1 stands for a jump instruction in ARM - and that's where the vectors are
<jjohansen> yeah, extracting from that is not going to as straight forward as an elf
<ericm> yes - the final zImage of ARM did append some raw code ahead - just like head.S in x86
<ericm> I guess I have to find out the original source instead of dis-section this binary into known pieces
<jk-> you could find the gzip header, and extract from there on
<jk-> 0x1f 0x8b, I think
<ericm> jk-: that's useful, I extract a gz file from there, however, 'file' still thinks it's a 'data' file, but it looks a bit closer :)
<ericm> I doubt that's a correct 0x1f 0x8b - since there are many of them - but at least looks like a most correct one to me, though
 * amitk wonders what ericm and jjohansen are upto
 * jjohansen has no idea what ericm is up to
 * jjohansen is looking at config diffs for xen
 * ericm gave up dissection that binary
<amitk> ikepanhc: when you send a multi-patch series, could you consider using the --in-reply-to option of git-send-email? That makes sure that 1/n...n/n come as a reply to 0/n and the email client keeps them together.
<amitk> ikepanhc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/262954/ is a script that I use to ease that process.
 * ikepanhc reading
<ikepanhc> amitk: thanks, I remember you have told me once before
<amitk> ikepanhc: it just makes it easier to follow threads.
<ikepanhc> amitk: got it
<ericm> anyone knows if grub is able to run on top of an existing kernel and load another kernel via kexec?
<amitk> ericm: why do you want grub to kexec to another kernel? the old kernel can do so itself.
<ericm> this way - the old way of kernel loading by grub - let's say config files and kernel build scripts (grub hooks) needn't be changed?
<ericm> grub is actually runnable as an individual console application - just wondering if kexec can be added
<amitk> I am not sure what you are trying to do. But from Karmic onwards (?) we use kexec in our reboot init scripts. /etc/init.d/kexec*
<ericm> OK, let me take a look
<amitk> smb: what does PREFIX do in printk(KERN_INFO PREFIX ....);
<smb> amitk, ADD a "ACPI: "
<amitk> ok
<shobhit> can any one tell me where do i find this flag named as "PSEUDO_RANDOMLY_DISCHARGE_BATTERY" ?I need to set this flag to 0 during recompilation.
<shobhit> I heard that by setting this to 0 and recompiling the kernel,i will get a better battery life.
<amitk> shobhit: please don't depend on slashdot.org for your daily dose of technology. :)
<shobhit> amitk: Is it so?but why?
<amitk> shobhit: because someone was making a joke there.
<shobhit> amitk : what?are you sure about that?
<amitk> Doesn't the name PSEUDO_RANDOMLY_DISCHARGE_BATTERY tell you so?
<shobhit> Oh!!! you are right i guess....:-)
<shobhit> and can you suggestl me any method to increase the battery life in ubuntu 9.04?
<amitk> shobhit: use powertop and follow its suggestions. If you are happy with them, then make them permanent by putting in /etc/rc.local
<shobhit> amitk: thnx... :-)
<AnAnt> Hello, is there hope that this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417748 gets implemented in karmic ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 417748 in linux "Please enable CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS" [Medium,Triaged] 
<amitk> AnAnt: That is a deprecated kernel feature. The application should be fixed to use the new way to probe usb devices. Hence I am loathe to fix it in karmic
<AnAnt> will it hurt to enable the feature in karmic ?
<amitk> But I'll send a patch to fix it if you promise to contact the application writer to fix their apps
<amitk> AnAnt: applications don't get fixed if we keep supporting old features forever. I'll send a patch recommending that this be enabled for Karmic only.
<AnAnt> ok, I'm finding out how to contact them
<AnAnt> amitk: ok, do you know what I should tell them ?
<AnAnt> amitk: I mean, what's the new way to probe usb devices (if you can provide any links...)
<amitk> AnAnt: tell them that USB_DEVICEFS is now deprecated and they should use libusb and udev to probe for usb devices
<AnAnt> amitk: thanks
<amitk> I've made some comments on the bug if you want to point them to it
<AnAnt> thanks, I've submitted a service request there !
<smulcahy> hi, i'm having problems getting the forcedeth module to use options at boot-time (using 8.10). I've put them in /etc/modprobe.d/options but they seem to get ignored.
<smulcahy> Do I need to do anything special to pass options to a kernel module in 8.10 ?
<amitk> hmm, where did the rebase-branch script disappear?
<smb> amitk, After getting rid of all-including-debian and having moved to debian.* there was no need for it anymore
<amitk> we still require to rebase the branches, I guess they are to be done manually
<smb> Yes, but as branch specific things are in a directory which is independent from the main branch. A simple git rebase should work without too much trouble
<NCommander> bjf-afk, ping, do you know if a kernel upload is planned before A5 for dove?
<haruspexed> hei, 2.6.31rc8 fails with dkms at nvidia 185.18.14 module build with "bad exit status:10"... is that kernel fault or mine? :/
<SlickT10> Hey guys, Ive exuasted every resource on this issue. Ive run out of leads, and have no idea where to go next. Im not expecting you guys to have to give me support on this one, but maybe at least point me in the right direction. It is important that I get this working. The question has been posted at: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81460. No one in the #ubuntu support channel even notice my inquiries, i think thats due to the highl
<amitk> SlickT10: it is better to file a bug in launchpad since IRC makes a very bad bug tracker. answers.lp.net allows you to create a bug out of this very easily.
<mjg59> It's a bug in the kernel, probably in pciehp
<mjg59> Likely to be related to the firmware tables in the Mac
<SlickT10> hmm,
<mjg59> Might be acpiphp, though
<mjg59> File a bug with the full dmesg output
<SlickT10> ok
<SlickT10> thanks
<SlickT10> i finally now have a next step
<junior1> help with kernel issue...  My CPU locks up and gives me flashing scroll and caps lock... any ideas??
<mjg59> SlickT10: Any time something straightforward doesn't work without you having to try to reconfigure stuff, file a bug
<SlickT10> ok, not just put it answers.launchpad
<SlickT10> im at work right now, but during lunch ill post it as a bug with full dmesg
<smb> junior1, That is a kernel panic. If you can repeatedly get into this state you might switch to a console before this happens to see the error message
<smb> mjg59, Do you thing acpi=noirq might be worthwhile to try for SlickT10 ?
<mjg59> smb: Worth a go, but if it's using acpiphp then I suspect it still won't have a lot of luck in finding an IRQ
<SlickT10> ill try that, but I think I may have already tried that one
<smb> If it is acpiphp there seems to be a debug option... acpiphp.debug=1 
<EagleScreen> hi
<EagleScreen> are we on kernel bug day session?
<ogra> bjf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/263307/ :(
<ogra> lots and lots of that in my dmesg
<bjf> ogra, sigh
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> its under heavy load though
<ogra> i havent seen it before
 * ogra is building webkit atm ... running since about 6h
<ogra> system is permanently at 100% CPU
<JFo> ogasawara, I am once again available for bug work
<ogasawara> JFo: sweet!  good timing, today is a bug day.
<JFo> oh excellent
<JFo> :)
<ogasawara> JFo: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/BugDay/20090901
<JFo> ok
<ogasawara> JFo: that'll just explain what we're focusing on for the bug day today and eventually point you at http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ogasawara/kernel-bugday/20090901.html
<JFo> okey dokey
<ogasawara> JFo: the Community section could definitely use some help
<JFo> right, I'll start looking at that then
<ogasawara> JFo: awesome, lemme know if you have any questions
<JFo> I certainly will
<rtg> ogasawara, Linus picked up Anholt's i915 fence patch already.
<ogasawara> rtg: ah cool, then disregard that pull request
<rtg> ogasawara, too late, but it should be ok
<tewk> looking for the latest suspend/resume debugging guide for karmic.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-02
<ogasawara> tewk: the following might help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
 * cooloney needs some money from bank, heads out for a while
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I see in the dmesg "eth0: too many iterations (6) in nv_nic_irq." all the time 
<kaushal> is it to be ignored and i want to understand why we get this warning
<kaushal> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 server
<kaushal> 2.6.24-16-generic is the kernel I am running on this box
<kaushal> checking in again for my query ?
<nareshov> kaushal: search launchpad.net to see if there're any bugs reported against your error/warning messages
<kaushal> nareshov: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/130075
<ubot3`> Malone bug 130075 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Random pauses when transferring data at gigabit speeds with forcedeth driver" [Medium,Fix released] 
<kaushal> can you please explain me why it happens and do i really need to take care of it
<nareshov> kaushal: reading through the comments in that URL should give you *some* idea
 * nareshov has none at the moment
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> Just FYI, -rc8 from kernel.ubuntu.com is pretty broken here (/dev/null gets rw------- permissions, gdm not working and other weird stuff)
<RainCT> The one in Karmic and everything up to -rc5 (inclusive) work fine (haven't tested -6 nor -7)
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-03
<arpu> hello 
<arpu> peoble send me from ubuntu+1 to this channel 
<arpu> any chance to get this bug done ? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<ubot3`> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in slow performance and high iowait times" [High,Resolved: insufficient_data] 
<arpu> i tested the patch  http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=22180
<arpu> and works much better for me 
<amitk> smb: does fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic work for you after the conversion to the abstracted debian dir
<smb> amitk, I thought so. You have to do a clean before, for sure
<smb> What happens for you?
<amitk> debian/changelog not found, so it fails
<amitk> but I forgot to run clean before, let me try again
<smb> Clearly sounds like a missing clean
<amitk> a bit unintuitive that clean creates a debian/changelog. Same for having to run debian/control explicitly. I need to find the right targets and just add it there.
<smb> Yes it is a bit strange to adopt. Somehow you had to put it into clean as other targets failed before creating those files as a dependency, iirc
<amitk> dh_installchangelogs: package linux-image-2.6.31-10-generic is not in control info
<amitk> *sigh*
 * amitk reads KernelMaintenance again
<AnAnt> amitk: Hello, remember the CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS issue ?
<amitk> AnAnt: sure, i committed a fix
<AnAnt> I submitted a request to the Altera website, their reply was not so encouraging
<amitk> what did they say?
<AnAnt> as most CAD tools, their reply was that they only support some OSes like CentOS,RHEL & SuSe
<AnAnt> I just asked today on centos, they told me that the next release will probably have kernel 2.6.29
<amitk> IOW, they support long-term releases whose kernels are really old? :)
<AnAnt> which means it will be a quite few years until Altera updates that software
<AnAnt> amitk: well, in addition neither Debian nor Ubuntu are supported
<amitk> very sad
<AnAnt> amitk: but well, the main thing is that they support LTS of SuSE & Redhat
<AnAnt> and the even the upcoming LTS of redhat won't have the .31 kernel
<amitk> you have two choices I can see - start looking for a CAD program that supports debian/ubuntu or be prepared to remind us again in Karmic+1 why CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS should be enabled. :)
<AnAnt> seems the second
<AnAnt> the CAD program is needed to program their dev. kit
<AnAnt> actually it's the dev. kit programming part that has the issue
<AnAnt> well, thanks
<amitk> AnAnt: it would help if you noted the gist of their reply in the bug itself so we have reference to this conversation in 6 months time
<amitk> np
<AnAnt> sure
<arpu> hello 
<arpu>  peoble send me from ubuntu+1 to this channel 
<arpu>  any chance to get this bug done ? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<ubot3> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 12309 in Block Layer "Large I/O operations result in slow performance and high iowait times" [High,Resolved: insufficient_data] 
<arpu>  i tested the patch  http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=22180
<arpu>  and works much better for me 
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-04
<SlickT10> hello all: I have a unique problem, one that almost no one on any channel will respond to me about. Instead of reiterating it here, i have a question in launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/81460 . At the advice of some that was here last time, I made it a bug and added info. I need to resolve this issue soon. I have expirence with embeded system work and I am not afraid to build things from scratch or even do mos
<SlickT10> t the work, but I need some guidence where to go next. 
<SlickT10> If nothing else, I would at least like to talk to one person that knows this part of the kernel, I would love to get a reference to someone that I can talk to directly
<dtchen> i presume you've asked on the linux-usb mailing list? have you tried the 2.6.31-rc7 and daily mainline builds?
<dtchen> err, 2.6.31-rc8*
<dtchen> i.e., reproduce it in a vanilla kernel and take it upstream to bugzilla.kernel.org and lkml if necessary
<SlickT10> Ive tried karmic
<dtchen> i'm referring to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc8/ and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ , respectively
<SlickT10> no
<SlickT10> that sounds like a good next step
<SlickT10> i had a feeling this may go all the way back to the kernel, because it is the same behavior i got using pentoo
<SlickT10> and backtrack 4 (a ubuntu derivative)
<SlickT10> dtchen, thanks, this was the redirection I needed. I wasn't certain if I should take this upstream or not
<dtchen> SlickT10: np
<SlickT10> I was just talking to dtchen, but hes gone now. When booting up the rc8 kernel, it freezes on the audio driver init (I think). this keeps me from debugging the real problem. Is there a way to slow how fast the scrolling happens, or how do i skip a module?
<SlickT10> Hmm, no answer?
<SlickT10> no way to prevent sound from being initiated>
<ScottK> !weekend | SlickT10
<ubot3> SlickT10: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<ScottK> It's not actually the weekend, but it's nightime for pretty much all the kernel team.
<SlickT10> hmm
<SlickT10> Too bad :) I cant work on this during the day since Im at work then :)
<SlickT10> thanks, going for reboot again
<peepsalot> shortly after grub begins to load my kernel, I get a message "grep: /proc/cmdline: No such file or directory"
<peepsalot> is this a bug?
<peepsalot> once the system is booted, I can see that this file exists
<peepsalot> hmm, looks like this maybe this is more of a grub than a kernel issue
<eggonlea> hi ericm
<ericm> hi eggonlea
<nick[0]> on a ICH4-M laptop which enabling HPET through clocksource=hpet causes resume from S3 hangs, what can I do to reduce interrupts beyond NO_HZ=Y?
<nick[0]> can lapic be used as a more efficient clocksource than acpi-pm?  Will acpi-pm use either the HPET or the lapic (which my BIOS disables...I haven't tried forcing it yet)
<nick[0]> eh, did I need to identify to gain voice?
<jk-> anyone seeing weirdness with signals on karmic?
<jk-> i appear not to be able to kill processes on a different pty
<jk-> seems like some processes aren't receiving SIGCHLD
<jk-> .. when they don't have a pty
<jk-> [jk@pororo ~]$ ssh briq true
<jk-> <waits forever>
<jk-> hmm, 'ssh -t briq true' also hangs, so it's not just when there's not pty
<jk-> looks like this only happens for ssh sessions
<rtg> ogra, would you follow up on bug #418265 ?
<ubot3> Malone bug 418265 in linux-fsl-imx51 "Warning in ehci-hcd.c:911 on kernel 2.6.31-5-imx51" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418265
<ogra> rtg, can be closed, GrueMaster told me he will file a fresh bug that actually matches the discussion in there
<ogra> the summary and description surely dont match the actual content anymore
<rtg> ogra, invalid then?
<ogra> yeah, 2.6.31-5-imx51 was never a valid kernel
<lool> rtg: FYI UbuntuSpec: is just like Bug: but for ubuntu blueprints
<rtg> lool, good to know. I'm not much of a wiki expert
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: I think that we just experienced the placebo syndrome. ;)
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: I'm soooo sorry about that
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: I just realized what happened right when you responded :(
<Q-FUNK> it's ok
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: I actually have to ask one of the other kernel guys to kick off the build for me and I just spaced it and gave them the wrong commit the first time
<Q-FUNK> by accident, we just might be confirming Ingo's doubts.
<Q-FUNK> ah
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: yup, so it might work well in the end
<Q-FUNK> ogasawara: hopefully :) we'd still have to narrow down the actual cause, after isolating the exact commit.
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: right
<Q-FUNK> hopefully, Al Viro and Ingo Molnar will chip in and help us on this one.
<ogasawara> Q-FUNK: I'd hope so
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-05
<DBAlex> hey
<DBAlex> If I want to upgrade to 2.6.31 is it better to use the .deb's (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.31-rc8/) or compile my own (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild)...
<DBAlex> if using the deb's, which do I install and in what order?
<DBAlex> also, i'm running 9.04 x32 on Wubi
<DBAlex> nvm, found this: http://www.ramoonus.nl/2009/06/10/linux-kernel-2-6-30-installation-guide-for-ubuntu-and-debian-linux/
<johanbr> I guess debs would be easier
<DBAlex> yeah
<johanbr> just install the linux-image- package. And maybe the corresponding linux-headers- package too.
<DBAlex> plus cloning the 2.6 tree would take forever at 60kbp/s
<DBAlex> :/
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> I have /home backed up if this fscks up
<DBAlex> (this is my first kernel re-install) :-P
<johanbr> It definitely shouldn't affect /home.
<johanbr> The worst thing that could happen is that your system won't boot.
<DBAlex> yeah thats why I backed it up
<DBAlex> i'll just uninstall and reinstall
<DBAlex> then copy over /home
<johanbr> It's often convenient to have /home on a separate partition. Then you can reinstall without losing your files.
<DBAlex> yeah
<DBAlex> I think I have that setup on my main PC
<DBAlex> just this a wubi install, because I never got around to repartitioning
<DBAlex> I have 9.04 on my main PC, except ext4 not 3
<DBAlex> will Karmic use kernel 2.6.31?
 * DBAlex pokes johanbr 
<johanbr> yes
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> brb
<DBAlex> reboot
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-09-06
<DBAlex> well, that didn't work
<DBAlex> got 25% booted then the screen went dead..
<DBAlex> should I try a different RC?
<johanbr> you could
<DBAlex> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<DBAlex> going to try this
<johanbr> but it could be problems with udev or sth like that
<DBAlex> since it makes more sense...
<DBAlex> johanbr: could it be a problem because i'm using wubi?
<DBAlex> I was wondering if the kernel for wubi is different
<DBAlex> I've just installed the old one anyways
<DBAlex> *un-installed
<DBAlex> btw, is there an easier way to compile the kernel than cloning the whole git tree?
<johanbr> could also be
<johanbr> I've never used wubi
<DBAlex> (I don't have a very fast connection)
<johanbr> yes, you could download a tarball
<DBAlex> from ?
<johanbr> but I don't recommend compiling the kernel yourself
<johanbr> it's a bit tricky
<DBAlex> I know
<johanbr> say, from www.kernel.org
<DBAlex> but I like a challenge
<DBAlex> :-)
<DBAlex> (also, I think I'm coming across as inexperienced, I'm just using wubi due to laziness at the moment..)
<DBAlex> this PC wasn't meant to have Linux on for now, wubi was just for covenience..
<DBAlex> johanbr: surely compiling yourself means the kernel is better suited to your system than installing the deb packages right?
<johanbr> well... marginally
<johanbr> but with a modular kernel, it doesn't matter very much
<DBAlex> ok
<DBAlex> johanbr: btw, are you part of the kernel team?
<johanbr> nope
<DBAlex> ok :)
<johanbr> just an interested user
<DBAlex> me too :-D
<Axz> Guys i need some help got myself 1 TB harddrive 2 days ago and after formating and encrypting it i'll got few of problem by in/out errors like this http://pastebin.com/m320b7c5a
<Axz> anyone suggestions?
<DBAlex> brb
<cwillu> Can somebody have a quick look at bug #423379 for me?
<ubot3> Malone bug 423379 in linux "Random Lockups in Ubuntu Jaunty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423379
<cwillu> Bug was introduced in jaunty, and still exists under the latest alpha of karmic
<johanbr> cwillu, could he try a mainline kernel?
<johanbr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<cwillu> johanbr, yep, I intended to link him to a particular version off the mainline ppa
<MTeck> What would you think about the ability to have you're own little dashboard so you can log in and see things such as open bugs assigned to you, add a short note, view open bugs in a speific project, etc?
<Bersa> hi mates. for which kernel this list ( http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt ) is?
<what_if> I am writing a "quick fix" for a bug to be posted onto the forums. I want to blacklist the module "evbug" and would like the know the proper file in which to put the blacklist line. 
<dtchen> technically anything in /etc/modprobe.d/*.conf
<what_if> got it. Create a new file, put blacklist line in. 
<what_if> do the people in this channel handle the 'module-init-tools' package or is it strictly kernel only ? 
<evon> I was trying to build my kernel and got this error arch/i386/kernel/process.c:586: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' can anyone help?
<evon> I was trying to build my kernel and got this error arch/i386/kernel/process.c:586: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov' can anyone help?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-06
 * apw yawns
<ikepanhc> good morning apw
 * amitk waves
<ikepanhc> .... and amitk :)
<apw> morning ikepanhc 
<abogani> morning all
 * apw waves
 * cooloney waves at apw amitk cking 
<cooloney> morning guys
<apw> mornign
<Matsy> Ah, this seems to be a more suitable channel for my question. I am in need to install the 2.6.32.9 kernel. I just need it to compile a certain kernel driver. How would I go and do such a thing? I'm currently doing a git sync of kernel.org, but I doubt I will be able to see the previous versions there.
<apw> Matsy, the 4 number versions are not in linus' tree, they are in the stable trees.  we do produce unsupported builds of them however
<apw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Matsy> Hm, okay. I can see it right there. I'm on 10.04 right now. Would I also need the -lucid package from the repository?
<apw> yep
<Matsy> Interesting enough, then!
<Matsy> Oh, gah. Need to resize my virtual disk first. I knew I shouldn't have picked 18GB
<lacostej> I reported, tracked and got kernel regression https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/86820 fixed upstream. It will only appear in 2.6.36. Any change we can backport this in 10.10's kernel ? I'am tired of backporting the change in my 10.04 custom kernels... Tanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 86820 in linux-source-2.6.20 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "touchpad doesn't work after suspend (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 41)" [Medium,Won't fix]
<ikepanhc> if we need to give some parameter to one module, can we write the parameter somewhere in /etc?
<apw> ikepanhc, yep, /etc/moprobe.d/<newfile>
<ikepanhc> eh...
<ikepanhc> add file for myself?
<ikepanhc> oh, I see it, write options there
<ikepanhc> apw: thanks
<apw> yeah you can make new files in there for your purpose
<Matsy> Hm.
<Matsy> Okay, the installation of 2.6.32.9 didn't quite work. :(
<Matsy> Or at least, it's not giving me the result I would like.
<Matsy> Apparently, it's saying: Kernel configuration is invalid, autoconf.h and auto.conf are missing. Run make olconfig && make prepare to fix it.
<Matsy> But, those return 'error 2'
<Matsy> So I'm not quite sure what to do here.
<Matsy> The error the command make oldconfig && make prepare is giving me is as follows: make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<Matsy> Any ideas?
<Matsy> Oh, I managed to do it. Now, it's saying it cannot find modpost. Hm.
<apw> Matsy, sorry not ever tried to build a module against those
<Matsy> apw: Aw, thanks though. I'll just keep on trying.
<Matsy> Oh no.
<Matsy> I need 2.6.34.5
<Matsy> Darn.
<Matsy> Flawed information is always nice.
<apw> at least that version is also in the archive
<Matsy> Yeah, that's true.
<Matsy> But, no sources available, apparently?
<Matsy> Gah, this is too complicated.
<Matsy> I might be doing it very much wrong.
<Matsy> All I want to do is download the 2.6.34.5 kernel, and compile it.
<Matsy> Oh, gconfig did the job.
 * apw wonders why you need that specific version
<dionys> hi
<apw> hi
<dionys> having Ubuntu 10 - I'm running a very time critical task - how can I boot into no-Xwindows and give 99% scheduling to a single task?
<dionys> I managed to compile rt/smp and set the highest rt priority for the task but it still gets interrupted too much
<dionys> maybe the answer is running DOS but there must be a way to get linux into doing a single task apart from the kernel
<dionys> booted into recovery root console does work for now 
<apw> dionys, how are you determining it is interrupted too much
<apw> and what is your latency requirement ?
<apw> thinks truly running at RT priority should be able to break the system by starving it of CPU
<ogra> for x-less boot you just need to put "text" on the kernel cmdline btw
<dionys> sorry I was away for lunch
<dionys> as it appears I need to have 20micro seconds
<dionys> if a program does a sleep(x) does the kernel come back after x or after x plus the time spend in other tasks?
<dionys> I guess after experiencing these interrupts the kernel comes back after x plus the time spend on other tasks
<dionys> apw: I determined the interruption by causing CPU load by moving windows and then experiencing more hickups to the program I'm running  
<apw> dionys, there is some jitter on how long later it comes back based on the scheduler, you would expect an RT process to have a lower latency there though as it is much higher priority
<dionys> as I mentioned by running in a terminal window in recovery mode has taken away the interruptions
<Matsy> Hm.
<Matsy> Compiling the kernel is taking a long time. Are there any flags I can set to speed it up? I'm on a quad core system.
<dionys> Matsy: a solution would be the break down the compiles into independent work units and give them to one workertask per core - which I don't think is implemented 
<Matsy> Hm.
<Matsy> What'd the general compilation time be of a Linux kernel?
<Matsy> On a Q6600 / 4GB ram
<dionys> not the quantity of the ram is essential here but the ram timings
<abogani> Matsy: -j8?
<dionys> but maybe there is a way to make build units run in parallel on each core
<Matsy> Oh
<Matsy> Haha, thanks abogani
<abogani> Matsy: You are welcome.
<Matsy> Hm.
<Matsy> I am building a kernel module
<Matsy> But, when I try to load it, it can't load, saying Exec format error.
<Matsy> I'm fairly certain that I am building it against the right kernel
<Matsy> But, I am not quite sure what the error means
<Matsy> Could it be because I am compiling it on a 64 bit machine, and that it is going to run on a 32 bit machine?
<apw> Matsy, yes you need to build it in the right environment
<apw> often that is a chroot with a 32 bit install in it
<Matsy> hm.
<Matsy> I can't use -m32 to build it?\
<apw> you may be able, it wouldn't be guarenteed to be the same exact kernel as woudl be built in an chroot though
<apw> Matsy, which kernel are you loading this module into btw ?
<apw> as modules need to built against the kernel they are loaded into
<Matsy> A custom kernel, it's a smartphone kernel.
<Matsy> Makefile is pointing to the source of that one kernel.
<Matsy> My phone is in sync with that kernel.
<Matsy> But, when I try and do insmod module.ko, it presents me with that errors.
<Matsy> *error
<apw> you often need the same compiler they used to build the kernel too 
<Matsy> Same.. compiler as well?
<Matsy> Hm.
<apw> you do for an ubuntu kernel
<Matsy> I don't know if they're included, let me see.
<Matsy> Nope, no compilers included.
<Matsy> Can't I force load this in any way?
<abogani> Matsy: Don't you can ask to people have done that smartphone kernel? :-)
<Matsy> No one has done this before, apparently.
<Matsy> So it's a bit tricky ;)
<Matsy> If I'm being a pain for asking here, please tell me, and I'll just look somewhere else.
<Matsy> I will try #android-dev, though. Might be a bit more relevant indeed.
<soren> How do you guys prefer patches? Back in the day, I would just push a git repo to Zinc, but since my affiliations changed, that's no longer possible :)
<sidnei> hi folks, is anyone aware or working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/524281 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 524281 in linux-2.6 (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Tens of wakes per second in "[kernel scheduler] Load balancing tick" on Core 2 Duo even with only 1 core enabled (affects: 104) (dups: 1) (heat: 638)" [Unknown,Incomplete]
<sidnei> from searching around mailing lists, there are some reports that it's fixed in 2.6.36, so maybe it merits a backport of whatever patch was applied upstream.
<abogani> soren: I suppose that they prefer git format-patch'ed...
<ogra> apw, how about a new meta upload for omap4 (so we actually get the new kernel onto the images)
<apw> ogra, can do shortly
 * ogra hugs apw 
<ogra> thanks a lot ... i just wasted a day trying to find out whats wrong with the new kernel ... rsalveti just pointed out that we still use the old one 
<apw> doh
 * ogra thinks with over 40 you need glasses :P
 * rsalveti also hugs apw 
<apw> it'll take me a bit as my main dev box just wedged on X and i am trying to figure out why
<apw> cking, heh i can hear you it seems through my X hang
<apw> soren, email in a format-patch format patch to kernel-team@
<apw> sidnei, we are aware, though noone has had a chance to go look for that patch yet
<apw> if you find out w
<apw> which patch it is do add it to the bug
<sidnei> apw, ok, i'll try to find it
<sidnei> apw, added some links to patches on linus tree that seem related to the bug
<sidnei> apw, hope that helps
<sidnei> apw, im candidate for trying out a ppa'd package with the fixes, since i can repro on my laptop
<apw> ogra, hey ti-omap4 meta ... they already seem to be in sync ?
<apw> oh ... hrm perhaps not ...
<apw> ogra, ahh we had a bodge in there, new one uploaded, let me know if that doesn't work for you
<apw> ogasawara, what you doing working
<dupondje> No more mainline kernels ?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604122
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604122 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> seem to occur again :(
<patman023> hey guys, brand new laptop, and I can't boot any kernel above 2.6.31.x, ideas as to what to look for?
<nxvl> hello, the latest maverick kernel wouldn't boot on my toshiba nb205 netbook, what information do you need in the bug report?
<nxvl> it boots normaly with 2.6.35-17 boots normally, but -19 wouldn't boot
<apw> nxvl, file a bug with the working kernel and whatever output you can get from the broken one
<patman023> hey guys, brand new laptop, and I can't boot any kernel above 2.6.31.x, ideas as to what to look for?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-07
<AnAnt> Hello, PC speaker does not work in maverick anymore
<akgraner> apw - good morning!!  This bugs for you  - Bug #632391
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632391 in linux (Ubuntu) "my computer gets up to 90 degrees Celsius and hangs or powers off (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632391
<akgraner> apw - I have to step away from computer for a couple hours this morning but let me know if there is something else I need to do to help with this  - Thanks a million!!
<apw> pgraner, 32 or 64 bit for akgraner's machine |
<apw> ?
<pgraner> apw, lemme look
<pgraner> apw, 32bit
<cnd> JFo, hey man, I forgot about the bug triage summit
<cnd> I won't be able to help out after all, cause I'm flying on saturday :(
<JFo> cnd, no sweat
<cnd> JFo, thanks!
<JFo> :)
<apw> jfo remind me of the itme
<JFo> apw, the summit time?
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<JFo> 10AM to 2PM my time which I believe translates to 1400 to 1800 UTC
<pgraner> JFo, can you help Ivanka file a bug?
<bjf> JFo: hehe
<JFo> pgraner, sure
<pgraner> JFo, see your email, she tried ubuntu-bug linux but its not working
<JFo> k
<pgraner> JFo, thx
<apw> akgraner, i've started a bisect between the good/bad kernels, first test is this one, if you could test and report back: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/akgraner-lucid/
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: vanhoof mentioned to me you might have some i915 patches to add new device id's?
<Sarvatt> heyo! yeah, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/632488
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 632488 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "i915/intel-agp fail to load on newer intel sandybridge platforms. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress]
<vanhoof> Sarvatt: do you think we'll continue to see updates like this, ie in 6 weeks we'll have newer rev boards w/ the same problems?
<Sarvatt> thats one of the reasons I was asking about id's the other day
<Sarvatt> I have no way of knowing, it looks like they finally pushed the final id's there in that most recent patch though
<Sarvatt> I'll email yingying and ask
<ogasawara> Sarvatt:  http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=4fefe435626758b14e6c05d2a5f8d71a997c0ad6 looks to already be upstream and should be simple enough to cherry-pick
<Sarvatt> yeah, I just noticed the rest of the devices were added a few hours ago, we've got a bug about the D0 stepping not working already (that 0116 pci id)
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: although that's not the same device id yingying emailed about this morning.
<ogasawara> ah
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: so I assume we need patches for both
<Sarvatt> those desktop/server chips and the rest of the mobile sandybridge's won't work if we don't, the id's in there currently are all preproduction devices from what I can see
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: any idea if the patch for 0116 has gone upstream?  no worries if you don't.
<Sarvatt> 0116 is upstream, yeah
<ogasawara> cool
<Sarvatt> ya just linked it :)
<Sarvatt> it's not in 2.6.35.x though
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: the link above was 0126
<Sarvatt> oh, I'm sorry about that, got them mixed up!
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - in 50 minutes - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##
<Sarvatt> so 0116 was added in the newest patch which adds a bunch of other devices and isn't upstream yet, the patch adding just 0116 that Yingying sent is reliant on having the 0126 D0 commit already added
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: ok.  I also just saw https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/159971/ .
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: do you think we'll need the rest of the ids which are added in the newest patch that's not yet upstream?
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: I can email yingying to get clarification too
<Sarvatt> ogasawara: just sent yingying a mail asking for clarification, I do think we'll need them though because 0102 and 0106 seem to just be preproduction stepping chips that are already supersceded
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: thanks, lets wait and see what her response is.  Either way, the patches should be easy enough to apply to Maverick.
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - in 5 minutes - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##
<jolan> so basically, the intel graphics guys are busy with other projects and won't be fixing i855 soon.  however, there are proven community patches that fix i855.  i sent them to kernel-team@ a couple days ago.  they're solid for me and others so i feel reverting the blacklist and committing the patches would be the best thing to do.
<apw> jolan what was the subject of that email thread
<jolan> "revisiting the blacklisting of i855"
<tgardner> one of the problems is that every time we mess with i855 we cause regressions. we're running out of time to get it right for the Maverick release.
<apw> jolan, that first patch is _mamoth_
<tgardner> mammoth even
<jolan> well i come from OpenBSD and we use that same patch there.  I also tested it on Lucid before I upgraded it to Maverick.  It's 100% solid for me and it only affects i855.
<apw> jolan, is that link to the original patch?
<apw> jolan, and what did upstream say to this patch
<jolan> http://glasen-hardt.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/fix-i8xx-gtt-cache-coherency-v9-2.6.35.1.patch is stefan's port of the patch to 2.6.35.x, i believe the original patch is in the freedesktop bug somewhere
<jolan> lemme check the exact words, i don't want to paraphrase
<apw> Sarvatt, you about ?  seee above some discussion re i8xx patches whihc are being proposed
<apw> RAOF, ^^ you also .... for tommorrow :)
<jolan> here is what the developer of the patch said:
<jolan> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27187#c233
<Sarvatt> apw: I'm not sure what RAOF wants to do with that, I'd prefer leaving KMS enabled and just switching the autoconfig logic in the server to use fbdev on the affected chips since we could maintain that
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 27187 in Driver/intel "[855GM] gtt chipset flush is not cache coherent" [Normal,New]
<Sarvatt> fbdev+KMS is working as well as UMS+vesa with the bonus it works at native resolution
<Sarvatt> oh sorry, thought you were referencing the disable KMS on i8xx patches
<apw> Sarvatt, well we are indirectly, jolan is requesting a patch to help with i8xx generally
<apw> it might be orthoganal and complementatry to you position, ie something people could opt-in to .... but the patch is huge
<apw> ogasawara, fyi i am working on a ti-omap4 issue, am i ok to update the branch 
<tgardner> apw, I uploaded just a bit ago so you should make sure you're sync'd
<apw> tgardner, how long ago
<tgardner> 2+ hours?
<jolan> i guess the other option would be to try and steal RHEL5's approach which is a 2.12 xorg video-intel backport to UMS if you're that scared of the patch
<jolan> and only have it match the i8xx chipsets
<apw> tgardner, heh i though you knew i was working on a packageing issue on that one ... doh
<tgardner> hmm, thought it was a -meta packagin problem
<tgardner> and I thought it was already corrected
<apw> tgardner, ahh i can see how you'd have gotten that mixed i guess ... this is an additional issue in the package itself
<apw> ahh well is done now
<tgardner> apw, I guess we can just upload again....
<apw> tgardner, yep
<apw> will have to retest of course
<ogasawara> apw: yep, feel free to update the branch.
 * tgardner lunches
<Sarvatt> jolan: just spoke with the X maintainer in debian where they brought in the legacy driver to squeeze and the results have been horrible with it over there, UMS is not even working right on 855. that kernel patch is way too invasive IMO and will be a maintenance nightmare with all of the sandybridge stuff. RAOF really has a better handle on the 8xx situation though if you can catch him. fbdev+KMS by default really seems like the right way to
<Sarvatt>  go to me (and is roughly equivalent to ickle's shadowfb branch) and people can opt in to intel with an xorg.conf
* bjf changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Maverick Kernel Version: 2.6.35 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - September-14 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<jolan> Sarvatt: the legacy driver meaning 2.9.1?
<ogasawara> apw: around still?  have a question for you regarding uploading the 2.6.35 orig.tar.gz.  I can send you email instead if it's getting late for you.
<apw> ogasawara, am still here ... just had yet another i915 hang on maverick
<ogasawara> yuck
<ogasawara> apw: Lemme give you the quick background of what I thought was correct...
<ogasawara> apw: I downloaded http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.35.tar.gz
<ogasawara> apw: Re-named it linux_2.6.35.orig.tar.gz and added the "-sa" flags to dpkg-buildpackage when I built our 2.6.35-16.22 kernel.
<apw> that sounds about right to me
<ogasawara> apw: I thought this was successful as the 2.6.35-16.22 url shows it was included with the upload https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.35-16.22
<ogasawara> apw: However, I'm not seeing it at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<ogasawara> apw: I thought uploading the orig.tar.gz was a one time deal that needed to happen so I've not used the "-sa" flags with dpkg-buildpackage when building our kernels since then.  But it seems something is not quite right as the linux_2.6.35.orig.tar.gz is not showing up in the archive.  Any ideas?
<apw> ogasawara, doesn't look like the -20.29 upload was done with the orig ?
<apw> as it has no .diff
<ogasawara> apw: it wasn't, so I assume I need to use the -sa flags from here on out?
<apw> you need to do the first one with -sa
<apw> then you always need the .orig in .. when you make the package
<apw> so that it makes a .diff method
<ogasawara> ah
<ogasawara> I'd deleted it thinking I no longer needed it
<ogasawara> ok, that explains it.  thanks.
<apw> heh, at least its easy to obtain :)
<pgraner> bjf, you email had the wrong date in the subject :-P
<bjf> pgraner: yup, just resent
<pgraner> bjf, coolio
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<pgraner> tgardner, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/631871
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631871 in ubuntu "default I/O scheduler should be change from CFQ to deadline (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<tgardner> pgraner, crack
<tgardner> he can run the server kernel, or change his scheduler on the fly
<pgraner> tgardner, I know that but this is a classic case of people not knowing. We should invest some time into some "why we default to use XXXX" pages
<tgardner> pgraner, we pulled the defaults out of our butts because of how they were advertised for certain workloads, but they don't always work for everyone. I'm just happy if my music doesn't stutter whilst compiling.
<elmo> hahah, what?
<elmo> (sorry, I'm laughing at the bug, not you guys)
<tgardner> elmo, yeah, its a dogpile
<pgraner> tgardner, yea you so easy to please
<achiang> is there any way to get the source of older kernels for a given binary package name? say linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic, i'm interested in the source for 2.6.32-22.33 (and not .36)...
<tgardner> achiang, all uplaods are tagged in the git repo
<pgraner> elmo, we got 5 or so about that each release *sigh*
<achiang> tgardner: good hint. but let's say someone is trying to do something weird, like building fglrx. can they just grab the git repo, check out the v2.6.32-22.33 tag and drop that into /usr/src ?
<tgardner> achiang, no, they'd have to package it (which runs some prep steps), then build the header packages, blah, blah, blah...
<achiang> tgardner: that's what i thought. i don't suppose we keep old source packages around, do we?
<tgardner> achiang, they should be able to 'fakeroot debian/rules clean binary-headers binary-indep' and then install the .deb's
<tgardner> achiang, the source packages get reaped after awhile once they are superseded
<achiang> tgardner: ok, that makes sense (both the deb building and the reaping). thanks.
<tgardner> achiang, anytime I can provide vague unhelpful answers, just let me know.
<achiang> tgardner: sure, now you offer, *after* we've figured out our USB wifi issue. ;)
<tgardner> achiang, you'll notice that I _didn't_ throw in my $0.02 on that subject.
<tgardner> achiang, incidentally, I'll be at the wireless mini-summit Thu-Fri. Any topics you want me to bring up?
 * achiang thinks
<tgardner> any topics that are politically relevant, that is.
<tgardner> I can't be bugging them about realtek. 
<achiang> tgardner: nope, realtek isn't even a concern for us anymore
<achiang> tgardner: i can't think of any upstream topics, really. i have some opinions for what we should do inside of canonical though
<achiang> tgardner: maybe thank the atheros guys for writing relatively clean drivers. :)
<tgardner> achiang, I'll personally buy Luis a beer.
<tgardner> and then figure out how to get pgraner to pay for it :)
<achiang> ha! in that case, buy him a beer for me too! ;)
 * tgardner --> eod
<ogasawara> bjf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelUpdates should this be the recommended wiki I point people to regarding our SRU policy correct?  or does a newer one exist under our new wiki hierarchy?
<bjf> ogasawara: for now yes, i'm more than a little confused with the state of our wiki pages
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-08
<bjf> ogasawara: you ever build lbm by hand?
<diwic> According to ubuntu-kernel's meeting minutes, I have at least one "work item". How do I find out what that work item is?
<RAOF> diwic: Check out http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-kernel-team.html
<diwic> RAOF, thanks
<lacostej> Anyone does know how to bring attention to a regression with a patch ? See bug #86820. I've nominated it for Maverick in launchpad but that was probably not the right thing to do...
<diwic> lacostej, if there is a patch in 2.6.36, you have tested it and it works okay, you might want to send a pull request on the ubuntu-kernel mailing list
<lacostej> I've backported it to 2.6.32 and I use it everyday
<diwic> lacostej, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/StablePatchFormat
<lacostej> I can upgrade to 10.10 beta, and try backporting it to 2.6.35 as well if needed
<lacostej> diwic: I mailed the list. I am not subscribed so I hope it will go through.
<diwic> lacostej, nothing showed up yet, it's likely moderated
<lacostej> ok. I will stick here for a while then :)
<apw> lacostej, it is indeed moderated for non-members ... spam overload elsewise
<lacostej> apw should I register and re-send or just wait for the moderation to happen ?
<apw> lacostej, it should appear shortly
<lacostej> ah yes. it did in the archive
<lacostej> mmm it got truncated in the web archive. The patch isn't there
<apw> lacostej, subject ?
<lacostej> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-September/012634.html
<lacostej> "[Maverick] [pull request] Input: i8042 - reset keyboard controller	wehen resuming from S2R"
<apw> who knows where the actual email is
<lacostej> apw: in my sent box ;)
<apw> heh arrived finally ... you'd think there were 100s of people on the list
<jjohansen> good night *
<lacostej> apw: does my mail contain the patch ? 
<lacostej> because the web version doesn't
<apw> yep all there
<lacostej> good
<apw> though its not a pull request :)  its the patch 
<lacostej> thanks for the help
<apw> all i did was tell it you wern't a spammer
<lacostej> that's all that was required :)
<lacostej> yea it's not a pull request, but the upstream commit id is in the mail. I guess they can cherry pick the patch if needed. Not sure how they would do that. maybe a format-patch + patch or a merge. I don't have great git skills
<apw> the contents of the email is just fine, i'd have put [PATCH] on it not [pull request] just cause its just a patch.  you did the right things putting the upstream id in there etc
<apw> everything someone needs to find and apply the original themselves is in there so its good
<apw> lacostej, done the admin on the bug, the fix will get tracked on the mailing list now
<lacostej> great
<cking> apw, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~cking/dust.jpg
<apw> cking, we didi change how we work out if you have CPU internal sensors in 2.6.35, using cpuid instread of a hard coded list
<apw> so it is entirly possible it is different
<apw> sensors command may twll you where they are coming from 
 * cking looks
<apw> cking, does sensors say 'owt ?
<cking> no
<cking> apw, sensors
<cking> coretemp-isa-0000
<cking> Adapter: ISA adapter
<cking> Core 0:      +61.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)  
<cking> coretemp-isa-0001
<cking> Adapter: ISA adapter
<cking> Core 1:      +61.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)  
<apw> i wonder if you had those before, worth checking in lucid next time you are forced to reboot
<apw> 61 is still jolly hot
<cking> I assume ISA adapter refers to the fact that sensors is getting info from the lower 64K I/O port 
<apw> yeah i'd been assuming something similar
<apw> time for a temperature gague on the air coming out :)
<cking> 61 is better than the 91 degrees I saw before cleaning out the dust puppies
<apw> heheh
<apw> mad
<apw> jk-, what was the symptoms on your battery failure
<jk-> apw: flashing amber battery light
<jk-> (inc. in BIOS)
<mjg59> Doesn't coretemp read from an msr?
<apw> jk-, i have also killed a battery recently on a dell, just wondered if it sounded similar
<apw> but it sounds like different symptom
<apw> mjg59, yeah, i suspect the isa one is 'under' the CPU
<jk-> yeah, I was suspicious it was caused by an upgrade
<jk-> but I think that's just coincidence
<jk-> more likely caused by the warranty expiring :D
<apw> heh yeah
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I enable CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE ? I read that it is runtime configurable via sysfs 
<AnAnt> sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/beep_mode"
<AnAnt> sh: cannot create /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/beep_mode: Permission denied
<abogani> AnAnt: Could you try as root effective user?
<mjg59> apw: Does /sys/module/snd_hda_intel/parameters/beep_mode exist?
<apw> AnAnt, ^^
<mjg59> apw: Whoops, sorry
<apw> :)
<AnAnt> mjg59: yes it does exist
<AnAnt> mjg59: funny, is that it did get written to
<AnAnt> that's is the contents of the file:
<AnAnt> 1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
<AnAnt> I dunno what are all those values, shouldn't it just be 0 or 1 or 2 ?
<apw> bjf[afk], poke
<bjf> ouch
<bjf> apw, how can i be of no use to you today?
<ogasawara> bjf: did you get your answer about building lbm?
<apw> bjf, wanted to chat about the CD create scripts
<apw> mumble ?
<bjf> apw, give me a sec, got to straighten out a 9 yr old
<apw> bjf, np 
<bjf> ogasawara: talk to you about it in a bit maybe
<JFo> bjf, or sconklin will we be doing an upload to -proposed sometime soon? QA is asking.
<bjf> JFo: did one last week
<sconklin> ^^
<JFo> k
<bjf> JFo: why is qa asking? do they want to test it?
<sconklin> bjf: good one ;-)
<JFo> yep
<JFo> they are wanting to do a run on the planned testing
<bjf> JFo: as long as you're talking to them about it, it would be nice if we could see some results
<JFo> ok
<bjf> JFo: we've been asking about that for a while
<JFo> yeah, I've asked
<sconklin> This is an especially good one to test, as it's a lot of changes
<bjf> JFo: the one that is there now is a very good candidate
<JFo> will let you know what the result is
<JFo> cool
<sconklin> JFo: Do you think that they can actually test any of the bugs that should be closed by this one?
<JFo> not sure: 
<JFo> <cyphermox> JFo, I can point you to how they would look, but I don't have current results for kernels... there was stuff missing in checkbox as well to link packages to tests
<JFo> :-/
<JFo> <cyphermox> JFo, yeah, it's just the code changes weren't done last week... I'm looking for a future upload to see that what tracks uploads really works properly :/
<JFo> they are rolling out an updated checkbox to test
<JFo> he will retest the kernel in -proposed
<JFo> and I'll let you know the results of the testing
<sconklin> JFo: it'll likely be a couple of weeks at least before we get a new proposed.
<JFo> no problem
<JFo> he is going to run the tests on the one there again
<sconklin> and that's only if this one has no issues
<JFo> yep
 * tgardner packs for wireless mini-summit
<ogra> tgardner, could you hold back with the omap4 upload until tomorrow, we need to build an image for TI with the new kernel and couldnt build any since beta due to the kernel vs meta skew on omap4
<bjf> ogasawara: i'm trying to build ubuntu-lucid-lbm in a lucid-amd64 chroot ...
<bjf> ogasawara: i did an "fdr clean" and then an "dpkg-buildpackage -b -rfakeroot -uc -us"...
<ogasawara> bjf: the corresponding linux-headers are also installed right?
<bjf> ogasawara: this seems to have gotten through compatwireless and alsa but is dieing on wwan-drivers with: ccache: failed to create /root/.ccache (Permission denied)
<bjf> ogasawara: yes and i modified the debian/changelog to match the headers :-)
<bjf> ogasawara: i went backwards one abi
<tgardner> ogra, there is an omap4 currently building with some packaging fixes. I'll hold off until next week unless you hassle me about it.
<ogra> tgardner, well, just because you said in your mail you'd upload immediately after that built 
<ogasawara> bjf: hrm, not sure about the Permission denied error.  when I built my test debs for the maverick, I did 'fdr clean' followed by 'fdr binary-arch'
<ogra> if you planned to hold back longer anyway, i wont complain
<bjf> ogasawara: will give that a try
<tgardner> ogra, will do. apw ^^
<ogra> tgardner, and i know about the current build, eagerly waiting for it :)
<bjf> ogasawara: same error, will retry it clean
<diwic_dinner> fdr?
<bjf> diwic_dinner: an alias for "fakeroot debian/rules"
<diwic_dinner> aha
<tgardner> bjf, why is there a ccache in there? perhaps something in your environment is scrogged?
<apw> tgardner, its nearly complete as far as i can tell.. i assume i did push everything so you had something to base your pull into
<bjf> tgardner: don't know what to tell you
<tgardner> apw, yep, it all looked corect
<apw> good ... so are you asking if you should wait ?
<tgardner> bjf, is it clean, clean ?
<ogra> apw, btw, see -devel ... if we would not try to strip translations from the linux package that might speed up building ;)
<ogra> especially on arm
<bjf> tgardner: yes, fresh clone
<bjf> tgardner: going to try again on tangerine in case it's my chroot somehow
<manjo> cking, yo!
<cking> manjo, hi
<manjo> cking, sorry I missed this mornings chat on mumble
<cking> what time does that mumble session start for you?
<manjo> cking, heh 8am :)
<cking> oh, zzz time then :-)
<manjo> heh
<manjo> no I forgot about it 
<manjo> cking can you hear me on mumble ? 
<cking> no, my audio is off (again!)
<manjo> ah
<gbledsoe> greetings all - do we have members of the kernel team on presently?  
<JFo> gbledsoe, always
<bjf> ogasawara: i was able to build the maverick lbm on tangerine but not the lucid lbm
<JFo> :)
<bjf> ogasawara: still pounding my head against it
<gbledsoe> thanks JFo
<JFo> gbledsoe, my pleasure
<gbledsoe> I had a couple quick questions and hope I won't take up too much of anybody's time 
<JFo> ask away gbledsoe 
<ogasawara> bjf: hrm, I'll see if I can get lucid lbm to build.
<JFo> if anyone is available and knows, they will answer
<gbledsoe> I run a number of freeswitch servers that see a pretty good load (15 mb/s in rtp traffic, 100 calls apiece or so)
<gbledsoe> so the server kernel has always given us quite a bit lower load
<gbledsoe> I tested the upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 and found that the server kernel has gone away?
<gbledsoe> now it appears (on x86) to be a pointer to generic pae
<gbledsoe> which uses 250 Hz clock and cfq schedular
<gbledsoe> under load, this produces about 4x the load average for us
<gbledsoe> so is this a permanent?  and has anyone complained about this at all?
<gbledsoe> and what are the chances of resurrecting the x86 server kernel?  :-D
<apw> gbledsoe, yep that is deliberate and permenant.  server class h/w normally is 64bit now, so why not use that kernel
<apw> noone complained about it at the UDS sessions when it was discussed, nor really complained when it was announced close to a year back now
<gbledsoe> in my experience 64 bit kernel has more bugs because it has traditionally seen less use - I've been bitten a number of times
<gbledsoe> so I should pay closer attention in the future, aye?  :-)
<apw> now that 32bit and 64bit arch support is merged, that is less likely and server side its the one we test now as its the only one
 * apw runs 64 bit on everything that will run it
<gbledsoe> ok, well that answers my question, thank you
<apw> heh you cirtainly need to realise we are on a 6 month cycle and everything can change every six months
<apw> gbledsoe, you can even run the 64bit kernel on 32 bit userspace in theory as a test
<gbledsoe> true
<apw> though you have to force the kernel to install
 * cking calls it a day
<ogasawara> bjf: on tangerine it doesn't look like the header files are installed in the lucid chroots?  but I just tested building lucid lbm on a local box and it passed after I installed linux-headers-server (already had linux-headers-generic installed)
<bjf> ogasawara: ok, just rebuilt my lucid chroot locally, will install the headers and try again
<bjf> ogasawara: thanks for looking
<ogasawara> bjf: np
<ogasawara> bjf: I was going to test on emerald, but it seems to be down for me at least
<ogasawara> bjf: do you have sudo permissions on tangerine?
<bjf> ogasawara: yes
<ogasawara> bjf: to install the headers in the lucid chroot
<ogasawara> bjf: I can then test it there to make sure it's working
<bjf> ogasawara: ok, heading there now to install
<bjf> ogasawara: i've installed the headers on tangerine and started my own test build, working better than before
<bjf> ogasawara: i had installed the headers on my local build system but didn't on tangerine
<bjf> ogasawara: in the past I've usually run into build-dependency issues which pointed at the headers, this time it was trying to build alsa and dying
<bjf> ogasawara: anyway, its working better now, will see if everything builds
<ogasawara> bjf: cool, let me know
<bjf> ogasawara: ok, the build on tangerine worked just fine
<ogasawara> bjf: nice
<bjf> ogasawara: would you mind ack'ing my lucid lbm pull request?
<ogasawara> bjf: sure
<akgraner> apw can and will do - thanks - I leave for Ohio LinuxFest tomorrow afternoon  - I'll do my best to get back to you by this evening or early my time tomorrow
<apw> akgraner, thanks
<ilmari> any chance of getting https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/119791/ into maverick?
<ilmari> "Update battery information on notification 0x81" - fixes erroneous battery reading when unplugging A/C power on newer thinkpads
 * jjohansen heads out to do some errands
<bjf[afk]> JFo: where is your "buglist" that generates the top 50 list? i'm looking in your home dir on cranberry
<[reed]> mjg59: ping?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-09
 * apw yawns
<abogani> apw: Good morning!
<apw> gah 11 minutes before launchpad goes, if one needs anything
<apw> abogani, moin!
<AnAnt> Hello, could the kernel patch noted by crimsun on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414795 be applied in maverick ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 414795 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4 (affects: 4) (heat: 30)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<akgraner> apw ping
<apw> akgraner, hi
<akgraner> apw - I tried the kernel you asked me too - no overheating
<apw> akgraner, exceelent, i'll tell bisect 'good' then and get you another one ...
<akgraner> okie dokie - I didn't try using wireless as that didn't seem to be an option with the one you gave me
<apw> akgraner, hrm odd
<akgraner> broadcom
<apw> AHH you need the indep headers too, i'll make sure they are in the next oe
<apw> one
<apw> akgraner, building ...
<akgraner> okie dokie - I leave for Ohio in like 12 hours - but will test what I can before I leave
<apw> AnAnt, to get that on the dev teams radar it should be emailed to kernel-team email list requesting its consideration for maverick
<AnAnt> apw: thanks
<apw> AnAnt, i'd refer you to the FAQ question on 'how can get requesti a patch be included in the ubuntu kernel?" but there doesn't seem to be one!
<apw> AnAnt, there is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ/DevHowToPatch
<AnAnt> apw: thanks, according to  Kernel/Dev/KernelPatches , I should refer to upstream thread that discussed the patch, but I know nothing about it
<apw> if you don't know, leave it out, ensure the bug is linked to as dtchen says stuff in there those considering wil lcare about
<AnAnt> linked to ?
<apw> the email contains the bug number or a web link to the bug
<AnAnt> ah, ok
 * cooloney just installed daily-live iso of maverick on his inspiron 1012, but found kernel doesn't find the Network Wired controller
<cking> cooloney, what wifi chipset do you have?
<cooloney> so there is no network on my laptop
<AnAnt> apw: thanks again
<cooloney> cking: wifi controller is in my lspci list
<apw> cooloney, no wired controller did you say?  which one is it normally
<cooloney> but failed to find the wire network controller in my lspci
<cooloney> apw: no wired controller
<apw> right, but there is one, what one _was_ it before it wasn't there
<cooloney> apw: i have to search in the google, hold on
<apw> cooloney, 1012 is a new mini10 yes
<cking> isn't that broadcom wl?
<apw> cking, can you hear me ?
<apw> akgraner, ok am pushing a 'bisect2' kernel to the same place, will be there in about 10 mins
<akgraner> apw - thanks!
<apw> akgraner, late there isn't it ?
<akgraner> early almost 5am
 * cking wonders if akgraner ever sleeps
<apw> akgraner, sorry any time before 6 is late not early
<cking> time is relative ya know
<apw> akgraner, you getting up at 4 now ?
<akgraner> cking, I do :-) but I won't be here this weekend so I have lots of notes and to do lists to leave for *everyone* :-)
<akgraner> apw, yep something like that - kids are back in school and Becca had to be at school by 0645 the last 2 weeks for drivers ed
<cooloney> cking: /winxp/15
<apw> akgraner, just say no
<cking> cooloney, eh?
<apw> cooloney, that doesn't sound like the name of a controller to me
<cooloney> sorry, &_&
<amitk> akgraner: 5am, eeeeeks! I haven't seen that time on my clock ever unless I've stayed up all night
<akgraner> plus I wanted to be up early to test the kernels from apw before I head to OLF in case something weird happens - since my computer will be with me
 * cking thought time between midnight and 6am did not exist
<apw> akgraner, just make sure you download the offiical good kernel that was the latest good one, and keep it as a .deb on your machine
<jjohansen> no no its the time between 6am - 8am that doesn't exist
<cooloney> apw and cking, lspci http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490836/
<apw> jjohansen, you can talk
<akgraner> apw will do :-)
<jjohansen> who me :)
<cooloney> apw and cking, dmesg -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/490838/
<apw> cooloney, its not there, as you said, but that doesn't help
<apw> cooloney, this is a dell mini 10v new version yes ?
<apw> if so then its likely its an rtl8139
<cooloney> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<cooloney> apw: i guess this is my missing wired ethernet controller
<apw> oh, a differnet one than normal ... hrm
<cooloney> apw: let me boot into lucid live-cd and check the lspci
<apw> akgraner, push complete
<akgraner> apw awesome same place as before?
<apw> akgraner, yeah, bisec2
<apw> bisect2
<akgraner> looking now  - downloading now :-)
<akgraner> do I need both header files
<apw> the second one may help wireless work as you have bcmwl
<akgraner> so the one that says all? or just the i386?
<apw> i'd get an install all three bisect2 .debs
<akgraner> roger that
<akgraner> everything is downloading now
<akgraner> give me just a few and I'll reboot and see what happens 
<apw> akgraner, no rush as and when you get a chance
<akgraner> apw if I don't do it now - when the sun comes up  - something shiny will go by and you'll have to remind me :-)
<cooloney> apw and cking, so weird. in lucid live cd, wired ethernet still missed
<cking> cooloney, were you running lucid on this before you installed maverick?
<cooloney> cking: yes, ethernet works fine before
<cking> most curious
<cooloney> after i installed maverick today, it's missing
<cking> cooloney, I suggest unplugging the power, taking out the battery, completely powering it off and retry
<apw> cooloney, cnd has one of those machines, might want to ask him if his net is ok
<cking> cooloney, are you booting with the ethernet cable already connected or not?
<slacker_nl> for those who want/need to know: the generic kernel in -proposed on lucid works for me :)
<akgraner> apw, this one will be listed as 32-23 as well correct?
<akgraner> I installed it and selected it but still no wireless - will boot back into the new kernel and try connecting wired this time brb
<apw> akgraner, yeah same name
<cooloney> cking: let me try your method
<cooloney> apw: cnd has a final product, mine is an engineering sample
<apw> ahh
<cking> bound to work then ;-)
<cking> got the latest BIOS on it?
<cooloney> cking: i think so, if it still fails, i will check the BIOS 
<apw> and chceek its not disabled in the bios all of a suddent
<cooloney> cking and apw, nice, i got my wired controller back after uninstalling the battery
<apw> !
<apw> on maverick ?
<cooloney> reboot again with external power supply
<cooloney> apw: yeah, maverick
<akgraner> apw, my machine is about 61 degrees Celsius with the new kernel - with 22 it hovers around 48 but 61 is better than 90
<apw> hrm, not convinced that means its good or not
<apw> akgraner, ^^
<akgraner> had to boot back into 22 to get back online though  - so now I am back to 48 
<apw> could you run while :; do :; done in a terminal window and see what it does
<apw> i suspect that one may be bad
<akgraner> apw okie dokie brb
<akgraner> apw, I ran that command at got into the 70's before I stopped it
<apw> akgraner, so that sounds like a bad kernel to me then
<akgraner> yep I believe you are correct
<akgraner> I rebooted back into 22 for now
<apw> yep, told the bisect its bad
 * apw builds akgraner another kernel
<akgraner> apw, thanks!
<apw> akgraner, ok uploading a third kernel now ... about 10 mins to run
<ilmari> mjg59: bah, the acpi battery units fix doesn't apply to the maverick kernel due to it updating the battery info asynchronously :(
<mjg59> ilmari: Shouldn't be a difficult backport
<akgraner> apw okie dokie
<apw> ilmari, the async patch was pretty small, so i'd be supprised if its hard to apply
<apw> whats the fix for
<ilmari> apw: changing battery capacity units
<apw> ilmari, got a pointer to the patch ?
<ilmari> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/119791/
<ilmari> apw: it adds an argument to the acpi_battery_update function, which is what is being called asynchronously
<apw> ahh a pain indeed
<ilmari> easiest would probably be to create another async function that calls it with that argument
<apw> ilmari, patchworks seems to be dead
<ilmari> WFM
<apw> Internal Server Error
<ilmari> s/argument/argument set/
<apw> yep
<pgraner> apw, you narrowing down akgraner's problem?
<ilmari> the patch link fails, but the mbox link works
<apw> pgraner, slowly but shurly, she is testing a third bisect point
<ilmari> hm, it seems to be intermittent
<ilmari> apw: try again
<pgraner> apw, how many patches are you down to now?
<apw> pgraner, still loads
<pgraner> apw, yikes
<apw> 80 or so i'd guess, but we started at about 400 so we're getting there
<apw> poke her to report her testing on this one :)
<pgraner> apw, she's testing it now
<pgraner> apw, I have to keep telling her the dpkg incantation to install the bits... 
<apw> heheh
 * pgraner feels like a scratched cd
<akgraner> the up arrow key is a beautiful thing 
 * pgraner is trying to be hip and updated... so I used that instead of a broken record
<apw> pgraner, heh should be a 'looped mp3' surley
 * apw cannot see any patches in the good->bad range that make any sense as the cause ... lets hope the bad is right
<pgraner> apw, yea, its got to be something obscure
 * ilmari will have a go at porting the acpi battery patch later (but not today)
<apw> ilmari, may be easier to pop the async patch, apply it and fix that one as it goes on
<akgraner> apw, installed and ran a script based on the command you gave me earlier - it got up to 74 degrees in less than 5 mins
<apw> akgraner, and if you run it now on the -22 known good one ?
<akgraner> let me find out brb
<akgraner> apw, with the script it is hitting 75 with the script running on -22
<apw> so ... its likely this and the previous 'bad' was actually a good
<apw> to confirm that you could go to your latest kernel which is deffo bad and doing the same test
<apw> akgraner, ^^
<akgraner> yep - I think it's -25
<akgraner> will do that now
<apw> thanks, if we are 'bad'ing when we should be 'good'ing we'll be here forever
<akgraner> apw with the latest kernel - I hit the 70's with the script in less than 10 seconds
<apw> ok ... so thats the test then 70 in seconds == bad, 70 in 5 mins == good
<apw> so i've reversed the previous bad to a good, and will get you a new kernel shortly
<akgraner> so do I start timing with 22 and go forward when I get the new kernel?
<apw> well we know -22 is 5 mins, and we know that the previous time we said 5 mins was bad, so i've redone the bisect changing that to a good result
<apw> the next kernel just need to know if its 5 mins or 10s to 70
<apw> the former == good, latter == bad
<akgraner> roger that
<cnd> cooloney, I've had a few odd issues with ethernet in maverick
<cnd> the driver would die I think
<cnd> oops in /var/log/messages
<cnd> but I don't usually use ethernet, so I don't know how often it occurs
<cking> cnd, I've seen the ethernet disappear on early prototype machines like cooloney did. complete power off seemed to help for some unknown reason
<apw> akgraner, ok bisect4 is on its way up
<apw> let me know how she fairs for you
<apw> akgraner, its up and ready
<akgraner> apw ok will do
<akgraner> I have to step out for an hour or so but will let you know as soon as I get back
 * apw pops out for a late lunch
<apw> ahh scratch that
<diwic> bjf, so long story short, after a small discussion with JFo, we decided to put us both up for holding the triage session this Saturday, but if you wan't me to hold it, I can do that
<bjf> diwic, i had no plans for doing it and was hoping to do other things. how much time is involved
<diwic> bjf, the actual session for sound is one hour
<diwic> JFo, do I have to prepare some Lernid stuff, and if so, how do I do that?
<diwic> I've never used Lernid
<diwic> bjf, so if I were to hold the session, and I assume I am :-) , you got an email of what I'm going to talk about
<bjf> diwic, i've got nothing, i have pretty much just ignored the summit completely
<diwic> bjf, okay. I'll hold it. Let's see if anyone shows up. Do you think what's in that email is a good outline of what people would like to hear on a triage session?
<JFo> diwic, no
<JFo> lernid is just a tool that folks can use to watch the class
<JFo> diwic, even if it seems no one is watching, the show should still be done since we keep a log of the class so that people can look later
<diwic> JFo, okay, I'll just spare the work needed to create slides then
<JFo> yeah, unless you already have something, I'd just chat about sound
<diwic> JFo, I have an outline of what I want to talk about, hopefully bjf is reviewing it right now.
<JFo> cool
<bjf> diwic: that's a pretty good list, if you threw that together in 10 minutes i've very impressed
<bjf> diwic: looks really good to mi
<bjf> s/mi/me/
<diwic> bjf, no, that was not in 10 minutes. I did that a few weeks ago or something when I thought about sound troubleshooting in general (w r t wiki pages and ubuntu-bug audio)  
<bjf> diwic: regardless it's a very good list
<diwic> bjf, great. Then I have something to talk about, at least :-)
<ogasawara> tgardner: just saw your email about broadcom in staging-next
<ogasawara> tgardner: think that's something we want to get into Maverick?
<tgardner> ogasawara, If we do I think it'll come back via compat-wireless
<JFo> who is dealing with mvl issues now? bug 634161
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634161 in linux-mvl-dove (Ubuntu) "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 0ce003be (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634161
<bjf> JFo: ericm
<JFo> looks to be the same issue as seen on omap
<JFo> thanks bjf
<algspd> hi
<algspd> need help with i915
<algspd> anyone?
<JFo> algspd, describe the problem and someone may be able to help
<JFo> we can't answer as to whether we can help until we know that
<algspd> Ok, If I try to boot on LVMS kernel freezes while booting, if I boot on VGA everything is ok and X starts, and if I boot without kms on LVMS and using vesa driver it boots on LVMS
<algspd> the problem is that i want to boot with kms on laptop screen (LVMS)
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> algspd, have you filed a bug on this?
<algspd> no, i think's not a bug but a missconfiguration or a hardware particularity
<JFo> I understand, but it is best if we have a bug for this sort of thing so that we can fix the issue for all users of i915 that may be affected.
<JFo> that and so we can have a central place for environment information to look at
<JFo> while digging into the problem
<algspd> ok where to post the bug?
<JFo> do you have a Launchpad account?
<JFo> on https://launchpad.net/ ?
<JFo> if so it is a simple thing to file the bug using 'ubuntu-bug linux' from the terminal window
<JFo> <-lunch
<bjf> ogasawara: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/bradf/ubuntu-linux mvl-dove
<bjf> ogasawara: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/bradf/ubuntu-lucid mvl-dove
<algspd> If I try to boot on LVMS kernel freezes while booting, if I boot on VGA everything is ok and X starts, and if I boot without kms on LVMS and using vesa driver it boots on LVMS. The problem is that i want to boot with kms on laptop screen (LVMS).  I switch interface with "video=LVDS-1:d" as kernel param.
<algspd> can anyone help?
<ogasawara> bjf: looks good to me
<bjf> ogasawara: thanks
<JFo> guess my instructions weren't clear enough
 * cking reboots
<manjo> ogasawara, in case we have driver issues with WD HDDs you think you can make room for fixes after 16th ?
<ogasawara> manjo: just replying to your email
<manjo> ok
<ogasawara> manjo: but in short, there's not going to be a large window for any changes beyond kernel freeze
<manjo> bah
 * manjo can't bribe leann with beer anymore 
<pgraner> ogasawara, http://lwn.net/Articles/404248/
<pgraner> ogasawara, something we can pkg up for maverick?
<bjf> pgraner: heh, rtg already mentioned it on the mailing list
<pgraner> bjf, ah, I'm behind on mailing lists today... on the phone all AM
<cking> apw, commit a321cedb12904114e2ba5041a3673ca24deb09c9 seems to be the offending patch - on Lucid TjMax was 85, but now with this patch my model 0xf cpu is defaulting to TjMax as 100
<ogasawara> pgraner: heh, I asked tgardner about it and if we did get it for Maverick, he suspects it'll come via compat-wireless
<ogasawara> [08:45:39] <ogasawara> tgardner: just saw your email about broadcom in staging-next
<ogasawara> [08:45:58] <ogasawara> tgardner: think that's something we want to get into Maverick?
<ogasawara> [08:49:41] <tgardner> ogasawara, If we do I think it'll come back via compat-wireless
<ogasawara> pgraner: ^^
<pgraner> ogasawara, ack
<JFo> pgraner, have you seen this? http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/
<pgraner> JFo, yep why?
<JFo> just wondered
<pgraner> ogasawara, ping
<ogasawara> pgraner: pong
<pgraner> ogasawara, where do you stash the kernel release mgr notes?
<pgraner> ogasawara, wiki search is failing me
<ogasawara> pgraner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Handbook/ReleaseManagement
<pgraner> ogasawara, thank you
<JFo> I always forget the Handbook bit
<pgraner> ogasawara, we prolly need to add a section about how to get things in the release notes
<ogasawara> pgraner: ack
<pgraner> ogasawara, by adding a release note task and subscribing ubuntu-release-notes and adding some rough example text
<ogasawara> pgraner: I'll get a blurb crafted and added
<pgraner> ogasawara, coolio not sure where it should go in there, thx
 * ogasawara lunch
<ck> is there any way that I can help out the ubuntu kernel team in terms of development work? I was clicking around the websites and I am pretty confused by the ways in which we can help out in development work.
<apw> ck we are alwats 
<apw> alwat
<apw> always keen for help.  we do most of the devleopment side on the mailing list
<ck> hey apw thanks for the reply..
<jjohansen> ck: it pretty wide open, choose something you are interested in, and start sending patches, and discussing
<ck> oh so its pretty much free and easy? which means I do not need to get into any offical team or such?
<jjohansen> ck, no official team needed, but it is good to subscribe to the mailing list
<jjohansen> otherwise all your mails will have to be moderated
<ck> ok thanks jjohansen, I shall do that tomorrow
<ck> you said something about "choose something you are interested in", does that mean I should be surfing around Launchpad?
<jjohansen> ck: well you can if you are interested in bugs
<apw> yeah remember a distro kernel is mostly an integration and publishing exercise, the meat of the work is bug related
<jjohansen> ck: basically, just find bits and pieces you are interested in, maybe you want a specific patch from upstream in, maybe you like hacking audio
<jjohansen> so, you target those areas, perhaps work with upstream, or just bring missing bits to our attention
<jjohansen> as apw said most of the distro kernel work is integration and bug work, but you don't have to do that
<jjohansen> if you are doing this on your time, have fun with it, pick things that interest you
<jjohansen> or things you want to learn about
<jjohansen> there will never be a shortage of items looking for attention
<ck> thats true.. we can never have a perfect OS
<ck> alright seems like I should sign up for the mailing list and hang around this channel more often
<ck> thanks jjohansen and apw!
 * jjohansen steps away for a bit
<pgraner> ogasawara,  tagging for release notes already described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<ogasawara> pgraner: I'll just have the Release Manager notes auto include the release notes section of RCBugTargetting
<pgraner> ogasawara, rock on
<kriebly> Hi there, I was wondering if I need to be concerned about "CVE-2010-2960 keyctl_session_to_parent NULL deref system crash" with Ubuntu 10.4/Lucid's linux-image-2.6.32-24-server (amd64)
<ubot2> kriebly: The keyctl_session_to_parent function in security/keys/keyctl.c in the Linux kernel 2.6.35.4 and earlier expects that a certain parent session keyring exists, which allows local users to cause a denial of service (NULL pointer dereference and system crash) or possibly have unspecified other impact via a KEYCTL_SESSION_TO_PARENT argument to the keyctl function. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-2960)
<kriebly> I didn't find any discussion in the list archive or irc logs :)
<kees> kriebly: it has not been fixed it; it is planned for the next security update
<kriebly> thanks kees. Do you know when that update is coming out?
<kees> kriebly: I haven't talked to smb about it, but probably last next week.
<kriebly> okay. late next week. Thanks for the info!
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-10
<AnAnt> Hello, is stable@kernel.org a mailing list ? if yes, where are the archives ?
<AnAnt> ogasawara: thanks
<amitk> apw, several new drivers coming your way :) (Re: broadcom open sources several drivers)
 * abogani waves all!
<ikepanhc> I remember leann had a presentation that we can change the linux-image deb and rebuild the ISO image, anyone knows where we can find how to do it?
<apw> amitk, yeah thats very good news
<apw> ikepanhc, wasn't that about testing?  maybe a wiki page about it
<ikepanhc> apw: its about bug 634702
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634702 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.3519 fails to boot Lenovo S10-3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634702
<ikepanhc> apw: looks like a regression, I think I can test for old kernels to make sure how it happen, or any idea?
<apw> ikepanhc, if you made a USB stick with a large persistance filesystem you can install and update kernels on  it right?
<apw> if you have any system which can boot it
<apw> ikepanhc, did you test -19 or -20 ?
<ikepanhc> apw: lastest daily-livecd
<ikepanhc> apw: checking for its ABI now
<apw> so thats proabally -20
<ikepanhc> apw: another question: kernel freeze in 4 days, how will we deal with this kind of bugs.. in my viewpoint this shall be a critical bug
<apw> ikepanhc, kernel freeze means no mo features, we can in an emergency add patches.  we start apply SRU policy to changes proposed for maverick at that point
<ikepanhc> apw: got it
<ikepanhc> apw: yes, its -20 kernel
<apw> so you could diw
<apw> downgrade the kernel using anoth
<apw> another machine booted on it
<ikepanhc> but how can we update the initrd?
 * apw actually is now unsure, perhaps there is a reason you can;t damn i forget
<ikepanhc> I find the alpha-3 iso. I will test it first
<apw> yeah good plan, i can't find the page, but i am sure there is a wiki page from leann as you suggest
<ikepanhc> I will ask leann...
<RAOF> Where is the drm-intel-next mainline build being pulled from now?  Has it been updated to the new Chris Wilson-maintained branch?
<apw> RAOF, nope, it was removed cause i was told it was dead
<apw> RAOF, is there now a new one?
<RAOF> apw: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/ickle/drm-intel.git;a=summary
<apw> RAOF, so drm-intel-next from there ?
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Although the commit that I actually _want_ is in drm-intel-staging (for bug #629711)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629711 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Maverick] Removing external display on Vostro 3500 corrupts the screen (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629711
<apw> RAOF, ok i've reinstated the drm-intel-next builds from the new place, first one should be triggered on the hour
<RAOF> apw: Neato!
<apw> RAOF, have we bottomed out on i8xx support yet?  there was a bunch of options and i am not sure as to the outcome, did you an Sarvatt come to an agreement on strategy?
<RAOF> Sarvatt's leaning towards unblacklisting KMS and using fbdev on them.
<RAOF> Well, not so much “leaning towards” as “advocating”.
<apw> yep, and what about you?
<apw> i see we have them blacklisted at of now, and we'd need to reverse that before next thursday if we're going to
<RAOF> I think we should probably go with KMS + fbdev.
<RAOF> A number of people on the bug have found that vesa just doesn't work for them at all.
<apw> RAOF, ok so will you start the discussion somewhere that X and kernel can see it ...
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> I'll continue the thread on ubuntu-x@
<apw> or Sarvatt if that is more appropriate
<RAOF> And CC kernel-team.
<apw> sounds perfect
<pgraner> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=104%E5%8F%B0%E7%81%A3%E5%8F%B0%E5%8C%97%E5%B8%82%E4%B8%AD%E5%B1%B1%E5%8D%80%E6%95%AC%E6%A5%AD%E5%9B%9B%E8%B7%AF168%E8%99%9F+(Grand+Victoria+Hotel+%E7%B6%AD%E5%A4%9A%E9%BA%97%E4%BA%9E%E9%85%92%E5%BA%97)&daddr=25.033611,121.565&hl=en&geocode=FaXBfgEdudY-ByFgxSGkANcPqCk_txE8E6xCNDHNTYkrtFFjLQ%3BFYv7fQEdSO8-Bw&mra=pd&mrcr=0&dirflg=w&sll=25.058968,121.561856&sspn=0.080706,0.154324&ie=UTF8&ll=25.059011
<pgraner> ,121.570759&spn=0.080706,0.154324&z=13
<pgraner> apw, ^^^^
<manjo> is tangerine down for maintanence ? or dead ? 
<ogasawara> ikepanhc: bjf probably has the most up to date scripts for generating a custom iso.
<ogasawara> ikepanhc: but the general documentation I used is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ikepanhc> ogasawara: thank you, and good morning :)
<mpoirier> tgardner: did you do anything with the gumstix you got in Prague ?
<ikepanhc> ogasawara: that's what I need
<tgardner> mpoirier, not yet. its still on my desk at home.
<tgardner> manjo, tangerine was up last I checked earlier this AM
<mpoirier> tgarnder: if you'd send it to me I could fix the display for maverick and send it back to me when I'm done.
<tgardner> mpoirier, can do. email your shipping instructions and I'll get it sent on Monday
<ogasawara> apw: you get my notes for the release meeting?
<mpoirier> tgardner: ok.  It should take long,  I suspect it is the same problem we had with beagle.
<mpoirier> *shouldn't*
<apw> ogasawara, yeah got them thanks
<apw> anyone got a 32 bit install but installed on a 64bit capable processor ?
<apw> (and who is prepared to test a kernel for me)
<apw> akgraner, how did that last kernel go for you?
<bjf> ikepanhc: any way I can help you?
<jjohansen> apw: I have 32 bit OS install in a vm on a 64bit capable proc
<apw> that might do it
<apw> bjf, did you find the lucid lbm update ?
<apw> jjohansen, i'll let you know when its built
<bjf> apw, yes, where did you find it?
<manjo> tgardner, its up now 
<apw> (this is a 64 bit kernel packaged for 32 bit install)
<bjf> apw: we looked around a bit for it
<ikepanhc> bjf: its bug 634702
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634702 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.35-19 fails to boot Lenovo S10-3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634702
<apw> bjf, i bumped into smb in a social context and mentioned it to him and he happened to be at home so he pushed it
<bjf> apw, heh
<ikepanhc> bjf: I have confirmed that daily LiveCD halt just as the description, but maverick alpha 3 LiveCD booting successfully though the mouse can not move..
<ikepanhc> bjf: I plan to use alpha 3 CD image as base, and replace the linux-image for testing booting LiveCD...
<bjf> ikepanhc: ok, that should be doable
<ikepanhc> bjf: try to find out if there is any commit related
<bjf> ikepanhc: the scripts are in the kteam-tools git tree under "daily-test-isos"
<ikepanhc> bjf: ack - cloning
<JFo> manjo, feel up to talking about Firewire stack bug triage tomorrow?
 * ogasawara bails for appt, back in a bit
<manjo> JFo, tomorrow?
<JFo> yep
<JFo> I can't find my notes on who was going to do the talk 
<JFo> on USB Firewire etc.
<JFo> so I thought I would ask
<JFo> just a brief talk on what is useful for triage of those types of bugs
<penguin42> I've just put a patch for the lshw oops/hang on bug 614008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614008 in lshw (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "lshw causes laptop to freeze up (affects: 24) (dups: 9) (heat: 135)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614008
<JFo> manjo, if you can't it isn't a big deal
<manjo> JFo, let me see, its quiet late notice for me, I made some plans for the Sat
<JFo> no problem
<JFo> like I said, it isn't a big deal
<apw> jfo do we have a cal entry for the summit tommorrow
 * apw pokes JFo harder
<JFo> not in the kernel team calendar
<JFo> but it is on the Fridge calendar
<apw> i recon copy it into the kernel team cal, then i can sub self and get reminders
<apw> jfo are we having a chin wag today about whats happening
<JFo> yeah, doing that now
<JFo> apw, we can if you like
<apw> feeling unprepared
 * ikepanhc needs to go to bed...
<ikepanhc> will keep trying maverick on s10-3 tomorrow..
<apw> jjohansen, that kernel is: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/generic64-maverick/
<apw> this is a 32bit packaged 64bit kernel
<jjohansen> okay, I'll give it a sping
<apw> so it should install and work on a 32bit userspace ... in theory
<jjohansen> s/sping/spin
<apw> of course its hard to tell if i've done it right, a dmesg from the boot would be useful
<jjohansen> apw: booted, where would you like me to put the dmesg
<apw> pastbin perhaps
<apw> or chin or zinc
<jjohansen> apw: pastebin.ubuntu.com/491650
<jjohansen> apw: and its on real hardware
<apw> jjohansen, oh and what does uname -a say
<tgardner> bjf, can you remember the URL for customizing live CDs  on the Ubuntu wiki?
<bjf> tgardner: just a sec...
<tgardner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<tgardner> is that it?
<bjf> tgardner: yes, that's it
<apw> jjohansen, well its definatly a 64 bit kernel, so thats good
<jjohansen> apw:  Linux jj-desktop 2.6.35-20-generic64 #29generic64v201009101521 SMP Fri Sep 10 14:23:16 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tgardner> bjf, thanks
<apw> jjohansen, i am supprised to see x86_64 in there from a 32 bit userspace
<jjohansen> hrmm, me too
<apw> i thought it was supposed to round it down to i686 for 32 bit userspace
<jjohansen> its a maverick-desktop i386 install
<apw> well that seems good, other than the x86_64 appearing in uname
<apw> perhaps it was another call that lies, i wish i could find the code
<apw> jjohansen, i think its a bug, they changed the code which did that to do it in a common way
<apw> and it looks like it is not working
 * apw wonders if _b_j_f is feeling ok, he seems to be coming apart
<apw> jjohansen, this i've foudn the bug, confirming now
<apw> ogasawara, release meeting all quiet
<bjf> pgraner, did jane get a new laptop?
<cnd_> apw, ogasawara, have you seen suspend/resume issues on intel hardware lately?
<cnd_> in maverick?
<cnd_> my mini won't resume properly
<apw> cnd_, nope
<ogasawara> cnd: I haven't myself, which maverick kernel?
<cnd_> -20
<cnd_> let me see if I have some logs
<apw> cnd_, do see if its new by backing up a kernel
<cnd_> apw, I will if/when I get a chance
<cnd_> I'm crazy busy right now :(
<ogasawara> cnd: my mini is at home but I can test when I get back (although I swear I'd tested before I uploaded)
<cnd_> it seems to suspend
<cnd_> on resume I think the HD light blinks a bit
<cnd_> but the screen doesn't come up and I can't seem to do anything
<cnd_> unfortunately my mini is my only "work" computer (i.e. non-victim) and I'm at a conference
<bjf> cnd_, but the "fast boot" is soo fast, why bother suspending?
<cnd_> heh :)
<apw> cnd_, try switching VT to 0 and back
<apw> to save the pitiful battery no doubt
<cnd_> apw, hmm, I can't even switch to a VT
<cnd_> I'm in unity
<apw> you lose :)
<cnd_> I dunno if that makes a difference
<cnd_> heh
<cnd_> oh wait, I wasn't holding down Fn
<cnd_> let me try that
<cnd_> apw, ok VT switching worked
<apw> cnd_, wibble, well you have a work around at least
<cnd_> yeah
<apw> cnd, let us know if its reproducible
<cnd_> yep
<cnd_> well, it is reproducible
<apw> yep it is, or you will?
<cnd_> every time I suspend
<apw> so yeah when you can try the prev kernel
<apw> it may be userspace yet
<vanhoof> apw: trying it out on a x201
<vanhoof> -19 works, upgrading to -20
<vanhoof> apw: all is well on -20 on this x201 (arrandale based)
<apw> vanhoof, with suspend ?
<apw> and if so, did you only update the kernel, are there any userspace updated pending>
<vanhoof> apw: yeah just kernel
<vanhoof> i'll update everything
<apw> vanhoof, you are a solider indeed
<vanhoof> apw: sick of working on spreadsheets today :)
<apw> vanhoof, that i can imaging
 * vanhoof wonders if his laptop will explode
<vanhoof> apw: full updated, all is well
<vanhoof> apw: suspend/resume 5 times no probs
 * jjohansen heading in to portland knitting circle
<cnd_> apw, ogasawara: do you know what the maverick backport kernel for lucid is called?
<apw> cnd_, lts-backports-maverick in the kernel-ppa ppa i think
<cnd_> apw, I thought the backport would be available in ubuntu proper?
<apw> cnd_, it _will_ be once we have an official kernel to release
<cnd_> ahh
<cnd_> ok
<IceCook> hi, I want to know some stuff aboute the net device in the linux kernel, first. are there existing any device files for the physic interface? and where can i found device files for the tun/tap or bridge interface?
<IceCook> someone here?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-11
<ogasawara> cnd: just tested my hp mini fully up to date with the 2.6.35-20.29 maverick kernel and it's suspending/resuming just fine
<akgraner> apw - I haven't had a chance to look at it - I got to Ohio and have been busy busy  - but as soon as I get some quiet time with computer for more than 5 minutes today  - I will finish testing it.. :-)
<nanomad> are there any chances we can see the patch posted in bug #601299 applied to maverick kernel? 
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601299 in linux (Ubuntu) "maverick btrfs slow install (affects: 19) (dups: 1) (heat: 187)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601299
<apw> JFo, yo
<JFo> heya apw 
<apw> you mumbling ?
<apw> JFo, ^
<JFo> not yet
<JFo> one sec...
<apw> akgraner, about ?  needing some help with classbot, think you might know who to hastle
<shadeslayer> hi i have a question regarding the network card being under medium here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance 
<shadeslayer> imo without proper network card detection the system is not usable for the long run
<shadeslayer> so, the importance should be set to high
<apw> shadeslayer, though if its card specific it by definition affects a subset of users
<apw> a networking fault wihch affects all networking cards would be more important than that
<apw> so one has to put some things at not the higher priorities to leave space for the truly broard ranging effects
<apw> and bugs
<shadeslayer> apw: so High is for broad ranging effects due to a issue in the kernel? ( wrt networking )
<apw> shadeslayer, we do apply a degree of common sense, but generally affecting all users raises priority
<apw> crashes which affect some users more likely to be medium, those which affect all of a machine are likely to be medium unless its a very common machine
<apw> crashes which affect all users are critical
<apw> but one does have to use ones discression
<shadeslayer> oh ok.. 
<apw> that is why being a triager is so important :)
<apw> i suspect that better defining how we use levels is something which you guys can help with as you learn
<apw> shadeslayer, that make sense to you ?
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<shadeslayer> so if i find alot of users have the same problem, but different network cards, the importance can be set to high
<shadeslayer> but if its one card, and alot of users, its medium
<shadeslayer> s/one/the same
<apw> shadeslayer, yeah unless that is the very most common card
<shadeslayer> ok
<nigelb> what's brad figg's irc nick?
<apw> nigelb, bjf normally
<nigelb> apw: thanks
<nigelb> if you folks can decide who's going to be on for the last session, we can set classbot up
<diwic> nigelb, I'm holding the audio session primarily
<nigelb> so, you want both your names opo'd?
<nigelb> oh, wait, if you folks can confirm the schedule right now, we can update the schedule
<nigelb> 
<nigelb> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<apw> diwic, you are doing the audio arn't you ?
<diwic> nigelb, so the Audio/Pulse session should say my name (David Henningsson) as instructor. I don't know if bjf will show up, so keep him as an instructor as well 
<nigelb> sconklin: are you confirmed for the next session?
<nigelb> diwic: it should actually be your irc nicknames
<nigelb> we are correcting now :)
<nigelb> And, who are the folks you want added as instructor for the last session?
<apw> and the forth slot is going to be a general Q&A I think, so it would be useful to have JFo sconklin diwic and apw on that one
<nigelb> awesome, thanks
<nigelb> apw: steve conklin is going to be around for the next one right?
<apw> nigelb, yeah sconklin is about already ... you're on the video one right sconklin 
<sconklin> yes
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> And the last session is generic Q and A right?
<nigelb> I mean not about the usb/bluetooth, etc right?
<JFo> yeah, I need to change the wiki page
<apw> right a Q&A Session
<nigelb> ok, changing schedule
<nigelb> thank you folks!
<diwic> nigelb, thanks for the assistance 
<nigelb> diwic: no problem, classroom team is always happy to help :)
<diwic> nigelb, just to nit-pick, there are two "are" in the message ClassBot just said. :-)
<nigelb> diwic: ah, bug
 * nigelb goes to file it
<diwic> sconklin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Architecture
<diwic> apw, yes I am
<JFo> I have created a survey for the Summit: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/J3WBZCC
<JFo> it will be open for the next week for responses
<JFo> I'll tweet it once the sessions are over
<JFo> probably a good idea to tout it during the Q&A
<JFo> ready diwic 
<JFo> ?
<diwic> Jfo, yes
<JFo> excellent
<JFo> the floor is yours
<sconklin> thanks for the help!
<JFo> apw, how do you set the PTT on mumble?
<JFo> having trouble figuring that out
<JFo> apparently I neglected to do that on this machine
<apw> JFo, two parts
<JFo> ok
<apw> firstly in audio settings there is a tikky for it
<JFo> for the selection of push to talk
<JFo> got that
<apw> then go to shortcuts, and add a new shortcut
<JFo> ah
<apw> totally not obvious
<JFo> not at all
<JFo> that bit was what I had issues with
<JFo> hence part of the reason it was hard to hear me earlier :)
<JFo> apw, I'm getting pulled away by my family. It seems that I got the time wrong in my brain for the family reunion.
<JFo> I had it an hour in the other direction instead of the correct one
<apw> jfo ok
<JFo> will you guys be good without me for the Q&A?
<JFo> apw, ^
<JFo> here is the survey for the Summit also: http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/J3WBZCC
<apw> we'll have to be
<JFo> :-/
<apw> JFo, we need to get you an admin
<JFo> I know huh?
<JFo> I'm the worst at scheduling apparently
<JFo> my aunt is chewing me out now
<JFo> on the phone
<JFo> it is pretty funny actually
<apw> i am just as bad
<JFo> the stupid thing is they told me the time
<JFo> and I am in the TZ now
<apw> david is doing a very good job
<JFo> but for some reason I calculated it the other way
<JFo> he is indeed 
<apw> JFo, spanner
<apw> go
<JFo> I am quite pleased with the sessions
<JFo> apw, :-)
<JFo> k, I'll leave the machine on and check back in later
<JFo> to see what I missed
<apw> JFo, you'll have missed us volunteering you to buy the beer in taipai
<smb> I'd prefer Orlando
<apw> smb, i am having yours
<bjf[afk]> smb: i'm afraid we are all going to be disappointed by the beer in orlando
<smb> hm, too heavy to bring some with me this time... 
<smb> apw, I bet you do. ba***rd
<apw> clap4ham
<apw> won't be using that one any more then
<bjf> heh
<faibistes> hello, I have connection issues with my rt3090 wifi card
<faibistes> cam anybody help or redirect me to the right channerl?
<dgtombs> i'm looking at various triage-related wiki pages after the summit today to see if i can work in some of the information that was discussed there
<dgtombs> right now i'm taking a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/Process and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage
<dgtombs> i don't think those two have to be separate pages
<dgtombs> so i think it might be good to move some text from /Process onto the main page
<dgtombs> any thoughts?
<JFo> apw, nothing unusual there
<JFo> bjf[afk], smb, If pete and I drive like it looks like we will, we may take orders for 'stuff to bring' :)
<apw> dgtombs,glad to hear you are looking, we are trying to keep the top level pages in each section as a jump off point, so as we add new information they will grow
<dgtombs> apw: thanks. is that documented somewhere?
<drew2121> do i need to open a bug report if kernel isn't detecting my touchpad correctly?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-12
<bonii> I had a problem with sound in headphones on my new asus eee pc running lucid, I followed instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules, the module is only available for 2.6.32-24 kernel and currently on lucid I am running 2.6.32-25 kernel, so will the fix be patched into this kernel, please advise
<rsajdok> What does mean the tag: 'kj-triage'?
<bjf[afk]> rsajdok: ignore that tag, it's for internal processing
<rsajdok> bjf[afk]: ok:)
<dupondje> Hi, can somebody review bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604122 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604122 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-05
<soren> Will Ubuntu's ARM stuff work with a Pandaboard? Everyone seems to talk about Beagleboards, and I have no clue how similar they are.
<ppisati> morning *
<apw> pgraner, ping
<apw> pgraner, ping
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-06
<ohsix> anyone know offhand why i get multiple /dev/dm-* for one set? -1 is the correct one, the other appears unformatted
 * ogasawara back in 20
<nomego> so... any plans to include the ttm dma pool patchset into oneiric kernel?
<nomego> just hit a bug regarding missing dmar/iommu and radeon hd6450 graphics card that will probably hit a lot of people upgrading to oneiric, and it just might be solved by that patchset
<nomego> if we can confirm that it is indeed solved, what are the chances of this landing in oneiric kernel?
<ogasawara> nomego: it appears those patches were just recently submitted upstream.  given that oneiric kernel freeze is next week, I suspect chances are slim for these to land in oneiric, especially if untested at the moment.
<nomego> oh that's really too bad
<ogasawara> nomego: but if they do get upstream, they will likely land for the 12.04 LTS
<nomego> yeah.. I don't mind patching my own kernel
<nomego> I'm just thinking that I have pretty basic hardware which a lot of people probably share, and the only way to get it (barely) working is to use the fglrx right now
<nomego> graphical livecd is just out of the question
<nomego> oh well!
<nomego> ok so what has 'debian/rules updateconfigs' been replaced by?
<nomego> ehm.. nevermind..
<tgardner> ogasawara, grrr. I'm close to turning off do_dumpfile in ubuntu-p
<ogasawara> tgardner: go for it, I'll add it as a work item to one of our specs
<ogasawara> to investigate
<tgardner> ogasawara, I guess we need to hassle upstream, or plan to drop it altogether.
<_bjf> ##
<_bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<_bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<_bjf> ##
<tgardner> sforshee, please have a look at bug #770232 which has caused the Natty linux-firmware 1.52.2 upload to be rejected (bug #804671)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 770232 in linux-firmware "148f:3072 Ralink RT3072 WLAN not working with rt2800usb - firmware missing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770232
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 804671 in linux-firmware "linux-firmware missing realtek firmware files" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804671
<sforshee> tgardner, ack
<kirkland> tyhicks: ping, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/816387
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 816387 in ecryptfs "ecryptfs kernel panic when rebooting/shutdown" [High,Fix released]
<kirkland> tyhicks: looks like that bug might need attention from jjohansen, to get it into an oneiric kernel, right?
<tyhicks> kirkland: Probably so
<kirkland> tyhicks: what upstream kernel was this fixed in?
<tyhicks> kirkland: I haven't seen the issue in Oneiric yet, but I know others have
<kirkland> tyhicks: was it posted to the stable kernels too?
<tyhicks> kirkland: 3.1-rc2
<tyhicks> kirkland: yes
<kirkland> tyhicks: ah, okay
<jjohansen> kirkland, tyhicks: okay, I'll look into it
<kirkland> jjohansen: thanks
<kirkland> tyhicks: what kernel versions would be affected?
<kirkland> tyhicks: in that bug, click the "nominate for release" and tick the boxes to the versions of ubuntu whose kernels would be affected
<tyhicks> kirkland: 2.6.39 and later
<tyhicks> ok
<kirkland> tyhicks: okay, so just natty + oneiric
<tyhicks> kirkland: I thought natty was 2.6.38?
<jjohansen> it is
<jjohansen> so only oneiric
<tyhicks> jjohansen: cool - thanks
<kirkland> tyhicks: doh
<kirkland> tyhicks: okay, thanks
<kirkland> jjohansen: thanks, so just oneiric
<tyhicks> kirkland: I'm not seeing "nominate for release"
<tyhicks> kirkland: "Target to milestone?"
<tyhicks> I wonder if some level of privs are needed before "nominate for release" shows up
<kirkland> tyhicks: nominate for series
<kirkland> tyhicks: that's possible
<tyhicks> kirkland: ctrl-f doesn't find "nominate" on that bug page
<kirkland> tyhicks: "target to series"
<kirkland> tyhicks: wait a sec
<kirkland> tyhicks: we need a different view of that bug
<kirkland> tyhicks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/816387
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 816387 in ecryptfs "ecryptfs kernel panic when rebooting/shutdown" [High,Fix released]
<kirkland> tyhicks: so we need to steer the url to the ubuntu package (rather than the upstream) of that bug
<kirkland> tyhicks: in fact, that's still not right ....
<kirkland> tyhicks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/816387
<kirkland> tyhicks: so that url is the ubuntu view of the linux package :-)
<kirkland> tyhicks: finnally, that's the right one
<kirkland> tyhicks: now do you see "Nominate for series" ?
<kirkland> tyhicks: anyone should be able to nominate to a series
<tyhicks> kirkland: yep - done
<tyhicks> kirkland: thanks
<kirkland> tyhicks: perfect
<kirkland> tyhicks: sorry for the confusion
<tyhicks> kirkland: Not a problem - good to know there are different views depending on which project you come in from
<apw> rtg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GPGMigration still
<cao> hey guys, is the sata3 interface of the intel c204 chipset unsupported in oneiric beta1 atm (ahci mode, sm x9scm-f)?
<Sarvatt> cao: it should be working as far back as 10.10
<cao> Sarvatt: that's weird then, because no hdd is detected during install
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-07
<Zburatorul> I am learning how to make use of my motherboard's TPM
<Zburatorul> and on the way there I need to read what used to be /proc/acpi/dsdt
<Zburatorul> so my question is, where are the APCI tables on a 2.6.3* ubuntu kernel?
<diwic> kernel.org has been down all day
 * ogasawara back in 20
<jml> Just starting next round tests for suspend bug 838729 w/ new kernel suggestions.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838729 in linux "x200 laptop fails to complete to suspend on second suspend after boot" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838729
<cnd> ogasawara, about those patches for the hid subsystem I sent a few weeks ago
<ogasawara> cnd: yep
<cnd> they aren't going to pushed to mainline for a bit due to the kernel.org compromise
<cnd> that's what jiri kosina told me
<ogasawara> cnd: ok, but I assume they'll eventually go up right?
<cnd> yes
<ogasawara> cnd: cool, we'll carry them as sauce patches for now then.
<cnd> do you need me to resend?
<ogasawara> cnd: nah
<cnd> ok
<cnd> thanks!
<cnd> there's 4 patches in total
<cnd> sorry, 3 patches
<ogasawara> cnd: I'll ping you if I have trouble applying
<cnd> k
<ogasawara> cnd: hrm, I'm only seeing 2 patches total.  can you resend just so I'm sure I've got the right ones.
<jml> :(
<cnd> ogasawara, which ones did you get?
<cnd> were they both about the macbook 4,2?
<cnd> the third is for the magicmouse
<ogasawara> cnd: yah, I got the macbook 4.2 one (2 of them), let me look for the third ...
<ogasawara> cnd: ah magicmouse, there it is - "[Oneiric][PATCH] HID: magicmouse: Set resolution of touch surfaces"
<cnd> yep
<ogasawara> cnd: and just to be clear the other two are ...
<ogasawara> [Oneiric][PATCH] HID: magicmouse: Set resolution of touch surfaces
<ogasawara> [Oneiric][PATCH 2/2] HID: add MacBookAir4, 2 to hid_have_special_driver[]
<ogasawara> [Oneiric][PATCH 1/2] HID: add support for MacBookAir4,2 keyboard.
<cnd> yep
<ogasawara> cool
<jml> ogasawara: fwiw, I'm getting the same bug with every kernel I've tried. I'm guessing that means it's not a kernel issue.
<ogasawara> jml: hrm, it may not be if you're certain it was working with for ex. with 2.6.38-8.42 and now it's failing with that same kernel.
<jml> ogasawara: unfortunately I don't track which kernel I have when suspend is working... it's just not something that occurs to me.
<ogasawara> jml: indeed.  but you were certain it was working with Natty correct?  and I assume you'd updated to Natty final?
<jml> ogasawara: I am certain of that.
<jml> ogasawara: I updated to natty final
<ogasawara> jml: so based on that info, we shipped with the 2.6.38-8.42 in Natty final, so I assume that is the last known kernel to work
<jml> ogasawara: right. But it doesn't seem to work on my system currently.
<jml> ogasawara: So wouldn't that point to a non-kernel issue?
<ogasawara> jml: would appear so.  /me wonders if there's an x200 in the lab, I'm certain there's a few employees with that model
<ogasawara> jml: you're the first I've heard of having suspend/resume issues though
<jml> ogasawara: is there any way to find out if a program is holding up suspend? any diagnostics I could run?
<jml> I guess I could try running under fallback desktop environments or something.
<ogasawara> jml: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume might help
<jml> ogasawara: thank you.
<ogasawara> jml: you might give the oneiric beta-1 liveCD a try just to confirm your testing in a pristine environment
<jml> ogasawara: oh yeah, that's a good thought.
<Daviey> is aufs stripped from the virtual kernel?
<Daviey> CONFIG suggests it is a module
<Daviey> /lib/modules/3.0.0-10-virtual/kernel/ubuntu/aufs/ is empty :(
<smoser> Daviey, bug 844159
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844159 in linux "-virtual kernel does not have aufs filesystem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844159
<Daviey> smoser: thanks!
<jwi> bug 829838 - "there's a dupe for that" :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 829838 in linux "aufs kernel module missing in linux-image-virtual" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829838
<alexbligh> Question about LTS kernels. The fix to LP #720095 breaks a production (or 1 week away from production) environment if we move from 2.6.32-31 to 2.6.32-32 as it disables CONFIG_NETNS. We can't use 2.6.2.38- because of LP #843892. 2.6.32-31 is actually quite stable with namespaces as long as you don't rapidly create and delete them (far more stable than later kernels which we can reboot the system with 2 commands on demand). Is a more
<alexbligh>  appropriate fix for LP #720095 just to disable use of network namespaces in the ftp package? My question for here is "is it reasonable for a kernel point release to REMOVE functionality that some of us were relying on, and if so should I file a bug?" We are only using LTS for the security updates!
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 720095 in linux "vsftpd causes a vmalloc space leak in Lucid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720095
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 843892 in linux-lts-backport-natty "Repeatable kernel oops on container delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843892
<ogasawara> alexbligh: yes, it's probably best to file a bug as most of the stable kernel team is at the linux plumbers conference this week and not likely watching IRC as closely as usual.
<alexbligh> ogasawara, thanks, will do
<ogasawara> alexbligh: if you post the bug number here I can make sure the right people are subscribed/assigned
<alexbligh> ogasawara, thanks, will do
<alexbligh> ogasawara, filed it - it's LP #844185, but I think you might also want to draw someone's attention to LP #843892 which allows you to reboot your machine instantly with a kernel oops with 2 harmless commands :-(
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 844185 in linux "Removal of CONFIG_NS from 2.6.32-32 breaks applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844185
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 843892 in linux-lts-backport-natty "Repeatable kernel oops on container delete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843892
<ogasawara> dang, bjf's bot is fast
<ogasawara> alexbligh: ignore the message from the bot on your bug
<alexbligh> ogasawara, indeed the bot is fast; I can't remember how LP works. Is Triaged the one after Confirmed?
<ogasawara> alexbligh: yep.  I marked it Triaged so the bot doesn't touch it.  If they need any additional debug files from you they'll ask.  From your description it's pretty clear what the root cause is.
<alexbligh> ogasawara, :-) thanks
 * ogasawara reboots
<AddJim> Hey guys can I bribe someone to handle a ticket? =)
<AddJim> Will pay. =P
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-08
<jwi> ogasawara: around?
<AddJim> Will supply massive beer supply to whoever fixes this ticket. Should be pretty easy as there's already work done on it for another package https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/824304
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 824304 in linux "Divide by zero in find_busiest_group/update_sg_lb_stats (on physical hardware)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<adrenalink> I'm going to write kernel modules. What are the issues I'll encounter if I make a mistake in coding a module? a total corruption of my system?
<sharat> i am interested in contributing to ubuntu, how should i get started with understanding the kernel source code?
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bdmurray> ogasawara: when do you want kerneloops turned off?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: hrm, good question.  maybe around beta-2 ish?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'm trying to remember when we usually turn it off
<bdmurray> 14 Apr 2011
<bdmurray> 28 Sep 2010
<bdmurray> 19 Apr 2010
<ogasawara> bdmurray: cool, so beta-2 sounds about right then
<bdmurray> ogasawara: roger
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> does jjohansen still come around here?
<ogasawara> kristian-aalborg: he does, but he's away at linux plumbers conference this week so not likely as available as usual
<ogasawara> kristian-aalborg: probably best to reach him next week if possible
<kristian-aalborg> ok
 * ogasawara lunch
 * GrueMaster enters the lion's den.
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-09
<ogasawara> jpds: bug 800600, could you try the test kernel I posted there.  kernel freeze is next week so assuming it fixes the issue, I'd like to get the patch submitted as soon as possible.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 800600 in linaro-documentation "Process/Cycle is deprecated" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800600
<ogasawara> bah, wrong number
<ogasawara> bug 800660
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 800660 in linux "Reboot hangs on Dell Optiplex 390" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800660
 * ogasawara back in 20
<jk-> apw: works on x86_64 :)
<apw> jk-, nice, i've just pushed and 'identicle' tree which has the patches split out a bit better i hope
<jk-> apw: ok
<apw> we should have on this over lunch, or more make a plan
<jk-> yeah, sounds good
<apw> jk-, it splits out quirks from the static tabel the but tree is a 0 diff from what you have in theory
<apw> and good to hear it works on 64 bit
<cnd> ogasawara, will the patch I just sent make it in time for the kernel freeze?
<ogasawara> cnd: I'll have to take a look.  Assuming it's sane, I plan to do one more upload prior to kernel freeze early next week so it should make it
<jk-> apw: same branch?
<cnd> ogasawara, ok, thanks
<cnd> the kernel.org compromise has really gummed up the works
<ogasawara> cnd: indeed.  but at least I know you're good about following through and making sure the sauce patches which we do carry do make their way up
 * ogasawara wonders what apw and jk- are working on, I'm missing all the plumbers fun
<apw> ogasawara, heh playing with device trees
<apw> jk-, ok i am starting to put to gether a prototype framework for 'system quirks'
<apw> jk-, be wanting that iterator RSN :)
<jk-> apw: OK :)
<jk-> is your updated series in the same branch? fetch doesn't get me any changes since yesterday
<jk-> ^ apw
<apw> jk-, one sec
<apw> jk-, yeah kernel.u.c apw/linux ... top patch is now FDT Quirks
<apw> jk-, so it looks to be there for mw
<jk-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=apw/linux.git;a=summary 
<jk-> 17 hours :/
<apw> jk-, bah damanable rebase ... one sec ... right try that
<jk-> woot, got it, thanks
<jk-> apw: what would you like first? a DMI iterator, or PCI?
<jk-> we'll also need to populate the DMI info first
<jk-> I'll work on that
 * ogasawara lunch
 * vanhoof swore he saw a bug one time on hfs+ formatted ipods not mounting on natty ... ring a bell for anyone?
<elmo> vanhoof: I had to install packages from ~pmcenery's PPA to get an ipod working on natty
<elmo> vanhoof: I don't have any more details offhand though
<vanhoof> elmo: cool, will dig there first, thanks!
<jwi> vanhoof: bug 734883
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 734883 in linux "mounting HFS+ volumes fails on large sector devices" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734883
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-10
<kristian-aalborg> yay kernel-package
<alexbligh1> If someone has a testing VM they don't mind losing, any chance you could see if #843892 is now repeatable (my previous instructions were wrong). Any kernel should do.
<alexbligh1> LP #843892
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 843892 in linux-lts-backport-natty "Repeatable kernel oops on container delete" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843892
<alexbligh1> how do I associate LP #843892 with the Oneiric 3.0.0 kernel package? The search function seems to think no packages starting "linux-image-3" or "linux-3" exist (various combinations of hyphen, underscore etc. tried). Bug affects all kernels 2.6.26 upwards.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 843892 in linux-lts-backport-natty "Repeatable kernel oops on container delete" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843892
<kristian-aalborg> hi all, I'm building a debian kernel on a mint system... I hope I can still chill?
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu_p2 I'm following this, sans the /usr/src/ part
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-11
<jk-> apw: you're at SFO?
<AddJim> Yay SFO
<kristian-aalborg> SkoleFritidsOrdning?
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<therigu> Hi, I'm getting lots of kernel panics whilst testing 11.10 - can someone help me debug so I can file a bug report?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-03
 * apw yawns
<ogra_> hmm, no ppisati, is he on vac. still ?
<bullgard6>  The DEB program package tp-smapi-dkms is installed. Why does lsmod not list a module »tk_smapi«?
<bullgard6> '~$ sudo modprobe tk_smapi; FATAL: Module tk_smapi not found.'
<bullgard6> '~$ sudo modprobe tp_smapi' does not produce any output.
<bullgard6> '~$ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -iname *.ko | grep smapi: /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic/updates/dkms/tp_smapi.ko'
<apw> ogra_, wasn't he at a conference
<apw> bullgard6, did it build when your last kernel installed?
<apw> do you have your headers installed for example, not having them installed stops dkms working
<ogra_> apw, oh, indeed, plubers or so
<ogra_> *plumbers
<apw> yeah something like that, and something before, like wirelesws or somethin
<ogra_> well, my request can wait until after beta :)
<apw> ogra_, we're already frozen anyhow
<ogra_> yep
<njin> hallo is this linux, xorg or nouveau bug ?  bug 1045077  thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045077 in linux "[drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: fail ttm_validate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045077
<apw> njin, well the error says that someone in userspace passed in a buffer it didn't like ... which makes it either a bug in mesa passing rubbish or a bug in the kernel incorrectly validating the buffer
<njin> apw, thanks
<njin> apw, sorry, now it tells...:05.0: RAMHT entry not found. ch=3 handle=0x vary values
<apw> njin, that also is easily triggered by passing rubbish in from userspace
<apw> similar to before, but i'd say more likely to be userspace losing track
<apw> njin, i would discuss your symptoms in more detail on #ubuntu-x, though just poked there and they are updating mesa as we speak
<njin> apw, great
<bullgard6> apw: "[15:02]	apw	bullgard6, did it build when your last kernel installed?" <-- No.
<apw> bullgard6, so you should reinstall the latest kernel debs (they are in /var/cache/apt) and record the output
<bullgard6> apw: "[15:03]	apw	do you have your headers installed for example, not having them installed stops dkms working" <- I did no care so far. I simply dist-upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 Server. 
<apw> bullgard6, so dkms requires headers, you might check you have the appropriate headers installed
<apw> linux-headers-generic or similar
<bullgard6> apw: I will do that. Thank you for advising. But this will cost me some time and thus I will not do it today.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-04
<apw> henrix, when we did natty did we also do natty/ti-omap4 ?
<henrix> apw: i'm not sure about that. let me check...
<thierry> Hi everyone, i'm working on an ubuntu-server image on my Pandaboard - :) - and i'm trying to connect a GPS / RFID  / GPRS to my system; the problem is that in a normal ubuntu environment theses devices are attached on /dev/ttyUSB* ( for GPS and GPRS) and /dev/ttyACM* ( for RFID) but on my system they are plugged on /dev/usbdev*.**
<thierry> i found some tutos that show how to enable usbserial for devices using their idProduct / Vendor : but i need this to be natively done by the system , regardless the GPS i'm connecting 
<thierry> i've also to mention that for RFID i see in dmesg output : ttyACM0 : USB ACM device but when i check /dev , no ACM entries are there except the newly created usbdev2.1 and for GPS also dmesg tells FTDI USBSerial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB0 but also i can't fin d this entry in /dev but i see that usbdev has been created!
<thierry> i've also to mention that for RFID i see in dmesg output : ttyACM0 : USB ACM device but when i check /dev , no ACM entries are there except the newly created usbdev2.1 and for GPS also dmesg tells FTDI USBSerial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB0 but also i can't fin d this entry in /dev but i see that usbdev has been created!
<apw> henrix, ok i have pushed the missing CVE commits to ti-omap4 so when you make it it should be complete.  commentary to kernel-team@ for the record.
<henrix> apw: ok, thanks. i'll need to sync with herton, as he's doing all the omap4 kernels (with ppisatti)
<apw> thierry, might be a configuration option missing or something, do you have a bug filed?
<ogra_> FTDI also often misses vendor/product IDs 
<apw> ogra_, FTDI ?
 * ogra_ had some devices that needed a manual fix to then show up properly in the next kernel iteration)
<ogra_> apw, serial driver
<apw> ogra_, well the implication of the above is that the device works in an x86 kernel at the same level
<ogra_> apw, right, that would apply if he used the same kernel versions on both arches ;)
<apw> ogra_, indeed, and hopfully the bug has that info ... 
<apw> ogra_, as i think other than natty things are rebase so should be in sync, if its natty they just missed the boat
<thierry> apw:  configuration files i've missed or that aer missing in ubuntu-server? 
<ogra_> thierry, no, we were talkin abot kernel build configuration
<apw> thierry, indeed what ogra_ said
<bullgard6> http://askubuntu.com/questions/176970/how-can-i-remove-a-mainline-kernel-and-move-back-to-a-supported-kernel/176977#176977 How is a "mainline kernel" defined? How is a "stock Ubuntu kernel" defined? What is the difference?
<thierry> ogra_: apw : exactly, i had this problem once before, but it was me building the kernel with options with PTXdist ( hey LetoThe2nd  :) ) ... but there is no way to encoutner this problem????
<apw> bullgard6, a mainline kernel is a kernel built from virgin upstream sources, typically though not exclusivly found in the mainline kernel archive (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds).  A stock ubuntu kernel is one built from our modified sources and delivered via the main archive.
<apw> thierry, i don't get you, "no way to encounter this problem?"
<bullgard6> apw: Thank you for your help.
<thierry> as i've understood, the usbserial driver is not built in , it's included as a module i guess, i have to activate for each device i need, there is no way to rebuild it ?
<apw> thierry, i don't think we have said as much as that.  we have suggested that perhaps the kernle you have does not have the same options as the working on you mentioned, here i am assuming arm against x86 kernels are different
<apw> thierry, without a real idea of the issue i have no idea what if anything can be done about it
<apw> thierry, if activating the serial driver by hand works for you, ie modprobe something makes it work you could probabally just add that module to /etc/modules as a work around
<apw> otherwise, some information on what version of the kernel is broken on what platform and what version is working on what platform, would help
<thierry> apw: i'm using the 3.4.0-1485-opa4 kernel, an ubuntu-server image ( hey ogra_ ) , on  a Pandaboard B1
<thierry> omap* and not opa
<apw> thierry, and which one do you find them automatically detected correctly
<thierry> for USB-serial devices , no one i have ( i tested an RFID, a GPS and GPRS)
<thierry> apw: for USB-serial devices , no one i have ( i tested an RFID, a GPS and GPRS)
<thierry> apw:  the sudo echo usbserial >> /etc/modules works 
<thierry> should i launch a bug or something like this?
<apw> thierry, that information should be in a bug indeed.  include the lsusb output for the devices which don't work
<thierry> ok , but in which bugtracker? 
 * henrix -> lunch
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> ogasawara: mumble?
<ogasawara> bjf: sure, just a sec
 * ogra_ is really happy to see that rtg raised the ulöimit for omap4 kernels too, finally we can run our wine apps properly on the panda :P
<rtg> ogra_, it'll take a bit for that change to propagate....
<rtg> ogra_, though I'm curious which release you are concerned about ? herton pointed out the Lucid ti-omap is no longer maintained.
<ogra_> rtg, well, there is no wine on arm ... (there is but there are no executables to run)
<ogra_> rtg, that was pure sarcasm 
<rtg> ogra_, oh, I didn't get it :)
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<jjohansen> cking: so I have requests to reenable IMA, the problems that caused it to get blacklisted are supposed to be fixed. I asked the maintainer if she had anyway to measure and she said no, so I am looking for ideas on what tests to run etc to verify that we can reenable IMA.
<jjohansen> Basically I'd like to pick your brain when you have some time in the next few days
<cking> jjohansen, which IMA are you referring to?
<jjohansen> cking: CONFIG_IMA its a security module todo with with measuring system integrity.
<jjohansen> It got blacklisted in our config due to a bug that caused it to chew up a lot of resources
<jjohansen> err bug may not be the right word, they actually kind of designed it to do that without realizing their design choice was bad
<cking> jjohansen, OK, I've got zero knowledge on this, but I can ramp up tomorrow morning on it.
<jjohansen> cking: yeah I am just a little ahead of you and just looking for ideas, its not a big rush
<cking> jjohansen, OK - well let me get upto speed and then we can kick some ideas around.
<cking> jjohansen, is there a bug you can refer me to on this?
<cking> sconklin, is there any chance that you can send me some info concerning how to graph the autotest data using jenkins?
<sconklin> cking: well, it's not working at the moment, but I can send you a description of what we have in the tools repo
<cking> sconklin, ah, not working as in temporarily busted but will be fixed?
<sconklin> undergoing a rewrite
<sconklin> because it never really worked well
<cking> ah
<sconklin> look in the kernel-testing repo in the benchmarking subtree
<sconklin> there's a script named make-all-charts which is run from a cron job on our jenkins server. Ignore the rsync parts.
<sconklin> but I'll warn you, it's really ugly and doesn't scale, which is what I'm addressing in the rewrite right now
<cking> sconklin, ok, so if I back off on my implementation will can I come back to in a week or so and plug it in to the new graphing infrastructure?
<cking> bah, that made no sense
<apw> sconklin, just in case you wonder where the 12 or so CVEs went over night, i have updated the quantal armadaxp to match reality
<sconklin> apw, I did wonder, but not too much
<sconklin> cking: yes
<cking> sconklin, OK - well, I'm almost done on my bit, I will put it into holding position
<sconklin> cking: and you can help me test the new structure. There's really no sense in you looking at the older
<cking> sconklin, I'm very happy to throw new stuff in to exercise it :-)
<sconklin> cking: start collecting your data files, and you can graph them later. Just pull the latest kernel-testing master-next, as I added some new metadata to help make it easier to filter the data files
<jjohansen> cking: I haven't been able to find a bug for it, it was first noticed on kernel.org to be a problem and apw added a wi to add the blacklisting to the enforcer
<sconklin> The rewrite of this is partially because I started thinking about what it would be like for someone else to use it, and realized that it was very bad
<apw> jjohansen, cking yeah it added something big somewhere important and some other locking which sucked and made it really slow
<cking> sconklin, ok, fair point. In that case, can you zip me an email on how I should be collecting the data (and where it ends up so I can sanity check my tests) and then I'm happy to run some tests to collect data over the next week or so.
<cking> jjohansen, ack
<jjohansen> cking: let me dig up some more details and I will forward them to you
<cking> jjohansen, much appreciated, thanks!
<sconklin> cking: ack, I'll have that to you by EOD for me
<cking> sconklin, ta
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues September 11th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<rtg> bjf, what did you ultimately find was the solution for the BIOS dev name issue ?
<bjf> rtg, cjwatson submitted a fix to resolve it. i had to add the "biosdevname" package to my pkgsel list in my preseed as a work-around
<bjf> rtg, are you seeing issues?
<rtg> bjf, nah, just curious. what was the bug number for that ?
<bjf> bug 1043936
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1043936 in biosdevname "Biosdevname not installed in the target after server install" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043936
 * rtg -> lunch
 * henrix -> EOD
<kees> jjohansen: afair, after turning on ima, if you add lots of files to a file system, you shouldn't see kernel heap space used. (that was the old bug)
<jjohansen> kees: right, need to valid that but also no regression in other cases if we are going to SRU to precise
<jjohansen> kees: basically I just need to hammer out a test plan with a bunch of tests, and get it going
<jjohansen> kees: well that and get a ppa up for people who want IMA on precise for the interim
<jjohansen> oh hrmm, ogasawara being past FF we would need to file an exception to turn on a CONFIG right?
<ogasawara> jjohansen: not necessarily for the kernel, we don't have our kernel freeze until oct 4
<ogasawara> jjohansen: just shoot an email to the mailing list if you need us to twiddle a config option
<jjohansen> ogasawara: okay, so we are looking at enabling CONFIG_IMA, its currently black listed. we will want to get some get supporting tests that it isn't still causing problems before turning it on
<jjohansen> ogasawara: so I am going to work at making sure its all good before firing of that mail
<ogasawara> jjohansen: ack
 * smb -> gone
<rtg_> jsalisbury, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1045027/comments/8
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1045027 in linux "iPXE kills kvm with KVM: entry failed, hardware error 0x80000021" [Critical,Triaged]
<bjf> rtg, i also encounter bug 1046029 sometimes
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046029 in debian-installer "Network device not configured correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046029
<jsalisbury> rtg, thanks.  That saved allot of testing requests :-)
<rtg_> bjf, thats gotta raise hell with your Jenkins jobs that re-provision all the time
<bjf> rtg_: it can be problematic, though i'm only seeing it on one of the three systems
 * rtg -> EOD
<bjf> jjohansen: is there such a thing as a apparmor "test suite"?
<jjohansen> bjf: yes
<bjf> jjohansen: does QA run them?
<jjohansen> bjf: its been integrated into qrt
<bjf> jjohansen: ah, and do you know if they run that part of qrt?
<bjf> jjohansen: are they part of any of the "kernel" qrt tests?
<jjohansen> bjf: I don't know, the apparmor tests are also split, so there are userspace tests and kernel regression tests
<jjohansen> bjf: give me a bit to find which parts of qrt trigger the kernel apparmor bits
<jdstrand> the are not part of the test-kernel* scripts
<bjf> jjohansen: i'd very much like to start running them as part of the kernel testing
<jdstrand> jjohansen: test-apparmor.py
<jjohansen> jdstrand: thanks
<bjf> jdstrand: are they all there?
<bjf> jdstrand: in the one place i meant
<jdstrand> bjf: test-apparmor.py has all the different apparmor testsuites, yes. it 
<jdstrand> skips one I think by default
 * jdstrand looks
<bjf> jdstrand: thanks, will take a look at it
<jdstrand> it skips the stress tests
<jjohansen> bjf: note test-apparmor.py is just a wrapper around the old crufty Make, and shell test scripts, there are plans to update this but it hasn't happened yet
<bjf> jjohansen: ack, like the other qrt tests. i'm used to that.
<jdstrand> but there is a command line argument to enable them
<jjohansen> bjf: and you don't want the stress tests atm
<jjohansen> bjf: well at least if you want your tests to complete
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I think one of them completes after a long while... the parser? I forget
<jdstrand> anyhoo, yeah, they are in there
<jjohansen> jdstrand: well, the kernel one at one point wouldn't and some of the parser ones wouldn't either. And I have some parser ones that will take down tangerine
<bjf> RAOF: do you have the SRU desk today?
<RAOF> bjf: I do, yes.
<bjf> RAOF: sweet! i have some kernel packages ready to go to -updates :-)
<RAOF> Shoot.
<bjf> RAOF: bug 1036553
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1036553 in linux "linux: 2.6.32-42.96 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036553
<bjf> RAOF: bug 1036178
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1036178 in linux "linux: 3.0.0-25.41 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036178
<bjf> RAOF: bug 1041217
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041217 in linux "linux: 3.2.0-30.48 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041217
<bjf> RAOF: bug 1041406
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041406 in linux-armadaxp "linux-armadaxp: 3.2.0-1607.11 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041406
<bjf> RAOF: that's all for now :-)
<RAOF> Wow. All the kernels!
<RAOF> bjf: They require the various linux-*-metas as well, don't they.
<bjf> RAOF: yup
<bjf> RAOF: those should all be there, ready as well
<RAOF> They are; the bugs are in a slightly different form to when I last did the kernel release, though.
<RAOF> They've got the -meta and -lbm task set to Invalid, which threw me a bit.
<bjf> looking
<bjf> RAOF: that is supposed to mean they were not an abi bump so didn't require new -meta or -lbm packages
<RAOF> Yeah; but at least 1041217 *does* bump abi.
<bjf> looking
<bjf> hmmm
<bjf> RAOF: this may be a respin so the meta tasks were set in a different bug
<bjf> bug 1036581
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1036581 in linux "linux: 3.2.0-30.47 -proposed tracker (dup-of: 1041217)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036581
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041217 in linux "linux: 3.2.0-30.48 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041217
<RAOF> Aah, yeah. infinity left himself a note on the bug about that.
<bjf> RAOF: ^
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-05
<LiDaR> is anyone here familier with cdc_ether dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1186617/ post about device alluding to its functioning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/886130/comments/30
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 886130 in linux "Verizon Wireless USB551L 4G Wireless Card detected as wired NIC" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<RAOF> bjf: Done.
<bjf> RAOF: thanks!
<Guest11880> Hi all, i wonder about what's the difference between Linux offcial kernel and Ubuntu release kernel? Thanks.
 * smb mornings
<apw> smb, moin
<smb> apw, nice try ;)
<dileks> hi
<dileks> smb: what status on the x86-mm-fix you have in quantal?
<smb> dileks, Upstream is aware and in some way agree it should get fixed but getting them actually comment on the patch is like convincing them to walk over hot coals...
<dileks> you need more lobby or to do more lobby work
 * dileks sits in Germany but is totally within US president election
<smb> https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/8/31/239
<apw> smb, is that the one we committed recently ?
<smb> apw, I assume so
<apw> smb, perhaps once it has been release in our kernle for a bit we might have more leverage
<smb> (have not done any other x86 mm I can remember
<dileks> yupp, thats the one
 * smb thinks he did a lot of whining at LinuxPlumbers about it.
<brendand> henrix - ping
<henrix> brendand: hi
<brendand> henrix, i need to pass some news to the right people about our plans for certification testing the next -proposed kernels
<brendand> henrix, i know you're one of them, and bjf. should i just email you both directly?
<brendand> maybe herton too?
<henrix> brendand: yep, i guess we are the right guys :)
<henrix> brendand: maybe copy sconklin as well
<henrix> brendand: thanks for the notification
<brendand> henrix - no problem
<brendand> cking, do you remember do any of my fwts bugs need verification they were fixed?
<brendand> cking, i have one affecting a HP DL385 G7 which appears to be, so i wanted to update any bugs that needed it
<brendand> cking - i'm saying it's fixed because there's a failure of dmi_decode which happens in precise but not quantal
<cking> brendand, lemme check the bug number.. I can't recall off the top of my head, I see quite a few in a month
<brendand> cking, didn't we have a tag for ones from hw cert?
<cking> brendand, 1021674 - fixed released in Q
<brendand> cking, cool. all sorted then
<brendand> cking, thanks!
<cking> no problem, it shouldn't have been a bug in fwts in the first place, but these things slip in
 * henrix -> early lunch
<jjohansen> apw: do you have time to help me poke at a cve workflow issue I am trying to figure out
<apw> jjohansen, sure whats up
<apw> jjohansen, or mumble
<jjohansen> apw: irc is fine
<apw> jjohansen, but i want to wake you whole house 
<jjohansen> hehe, yeah uhmm you really don't want to wake amanda, she gets grumpy when her sleep is disturbed
<jjohansen> so for CVE-2012-3400, the kernel side picked up oneiric and precise and its moved through to fix-released just fine.  for natty and lucid however the patches where backported and it doesn't seem to be moving through
<jjohansen> the patches are in the tree and seem to be properly annotated
<jjohansen> (back ported from commit 1df2ae31c724e57be9d7ac00d78db8a5dabdd050) ...
<jjohansen> and I am trying to trace through why this isn't being picked up
<ubot2> jjohansen: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3400)
<xnox> jjohansen: coordinated disclosure fail. ubot2 *shhhh*
<jjohansen> xnox: hrmmm not really, its fully public
<xnox> ubot2 fail then =))))
<ubot2> Factoid 'fail then =))))' not found
<jjohansen> xnox: yeah the mitre entry is behind
<smartboyhw> Er hi mates, anyway to add rt into the quantal Ubuntu kernel?
<jjohansen> smartboyhw: ubuntu studio keeps a ppa with an rt kernel
<jjohansen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<smartboyhw> Sure, I'm in Ubuntu Studio team:)
<smartboyhw> So then I wanna try compiling my own
<smartboyhw> Also that kernel has NOT been updated I think
<smartboyhw> I mean PPA
<LetoThe2nd> applying to a stock kernel is probably considerably easier :)
<LetoThe2nd> s/stock/vanilla/
<jjohansen> smartboyhw: ah
<jjohansen> yep stock is likely easier to apply the patches too
<smartboyhw> I know then, I want to try to compile it to a Ubuntu kernel instead of stock
<LetoThe2nd> probably the easiest is then to have git repo with two branches (ubuntu and rt) and then rebasing.
<smartboyhw> OK
<LetoThe2nd> given the possible amount of ubuntu patches, that is not for the faint at heart i'd guess.
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> Maybe I'd better find ailo then:)
 * cking grabs some food
<rtg> cking, bouncing gomeisa for kernel update
<cking> ok
 * cking logs off
<smartboyhw> apw: Please teach me sth: How to compile the lowlatency code?
<smartboyhw> Quantal one
<caribou_> quick question : any reason why the firewire stack is not built in the current Quantal kernel pkg ?
<apw> smartboyhw, same as any ubuntu kernel, its a package.  there are clues on the wiki
<smartboyhw> Er, I don't see a debian/build folder
<apw> fakeroot debian/rules lowlatency 
<apw> fakeroot debian/rules binary-lowlatency 
<apw> should build it or dpkg-buildpackage -b
<smartboyhw> No it doesn't work
<rtg> caribou, CONFIG_FIREWIRE=m
<smartboyhw> apw: Doesn't work as I said
<apw> smartboyhw, in what way does it break
<caribou> rtg: I meant it's not there as modules
<rtg> caribou, do you have the extras package ?
<smartboyhw> It just doesn't make at all
<apw> smartboyhw, as that is how i build it, so it clearly does work
<caribou> rtg: I'll check again after my call 
<apw> smartboyhw, ok then pastebin everything it says after the command
<rtg> caribou, I'm pretty sure its in linux-image-extras-*
<caribou> rtg: most likely not as I only downloaded the linux-image deb file
<rtg> apw, he;s prolly missing build tools and/or deps
<apw> rtg, probabally, but "doesn't work" isn't much to work with either way
<smartboyhw> apw: I tried another way by ailo now
<rtg> apw, indeed
<smartboyhw> I can build generic mate
<caribou> rtg: FYI it's in the linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic for Precise
<rtg> caribou, Precise doesn't have an extras package
<caribou> rtg: oh, I didn't know about this new stuff
<rtg> caribou, when we dropped the server flavour we had to make some accommodation for small installations, e.g., split the mammoth single deb into primarily boot essential, and everything else.
<rtg> s/server/virtual/
<sforshee> bjf, a patch was posted that might help with the brcmsmac errors you've been seeing. I've got a test build at http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/linux-3.5.0-13.14~lp000000v201209051242/ if you'd like to try it.
<rtg> jsalisbury, ayan, henrix, jjohansen, arges: rebooting tangerine for kernel upgrade
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack
<arges> rtg, let r rip
<henrix> rtg: ack
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> sforshee: have it booted, am testing
<bjf> sforshee: it is still going. this is much better than it has ever been
<bjf> sforshee: i have multiple browser tabs, a constant ping from remote host, iperf with it as the server end and am remotely tailing the syslog
<bjf> sforshee: i do see  ieee80211 phy0: brcms_c_prec_enq_head: No where to go, prec == 4  in bursts at times
<bjf> sforshee: ieee80211 phy0: brcms_c_sendampdu: No fifo space  !!  once in a while
<bjf> sforshee: phy0: brcms_c_ampdu_dotxstatus_complete: Pkt tx suppressed, illegal channel possibly 1     -- once in a while
<sforshee> bjf, glad to hear it's better. It does look like the queues are getting backed up once in a while though ... I wonder why
<sforshee> bjf, I've seen those illegal channel messages too, it's on my todo list to look into those
<sforshee> I've been seeing them without the new patch though
<bjf> sforshee: i've not had to rfkill block/unblock it once. that's a nice change
<sforshee> bjf, cool. Let's let it soak for a day or so, and if things are looking good we can get it into quantal at least
<bjf> sforshee: ack
<sforshee> bjf, the patch is Cc stable so it should filter into the stable releases, of course we could always pick it up sooner too
<bjf> sforshee: would probably be nice for precise. 
<sforshee> bjf, ack. Did you file a bug in launchpad for this issue?
<bjf> sforshee: i can't remember
<bjf> sforshee: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187509/
<sforshee> darn
<sforshee> bjf, do you still think the patch at least improves the situation for you?
<bjf> sforshee: yes, it is still up and running
<sforshee> bjf, so you got the warning but the connection still seems to be working?
<bjf> sforshee: yup
<sforshee> bjf, okay. We probably ought to let Arend know about that then. Do you want to respond to him or should I?
<bjf> sforshee: you've been the main contact, you can continue but cc me 
<bjf> sforshee: i can respond directly if he has specific issues or questions
<sforshee> bjf, ack. Looks like I just got the warning too, but my connection is still working.
<bjf> jdstrand: i am installing all the dependencies for apparmor qrt that are listed in the file but am missing "LibAppArmor" for python
<bjf> jdstrand: i installed python-libapparmor but that doesn't seem to have been the right pkg
<jdstrand> bjf: what release?
<bjf> jdstrand: quantal
<jdstrand> bjf: also add python3-libapparmor
<jdstrand> that should do it
<bjf> jdstrand: ack, will try
<jdstrand> bjf: I think './install-packages test-apparmor.py' should do it. that said, install-packages isn't the smartest thing in the world
<bjf> sforshee: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187578/
<bjf> sforshee: it is definately struggling still
<rtg> bjf, is anyone actually using kteam-tools/kernel-qa ? There has only ever been one commit to that directory.
<bjf> rtg: i'll look at it
<bjf> rtg, gone now
<rtg> bjf, ack.
 * rtg -> lunch
<bjf> jjohansen: this looks better: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1187587/
<jjohansen> bjf: it does, though /me wonders what the error was on longpath
<jjohansen> bjf: so you okay with dynamically building the tests
<jjohansen> I don't think we have even discussed making a -tests package
<bjf> jjohansen: building the tests, yes (i've fought that battle before) i just want to make sure we are testing the apparmor that gets installed and not one that the tests might build
<jjohansen> bjf: yep its testing the installed version
<bjf> jjohansen: i'm adding these to the std set of tests that we (the kernel team) run on all our kernels. when i'm happy with that, i'll push that to QA so they run the tests as well on all kernel packages.
<jjohansen> bjf: or should be, I need to go through and verify that 'make tests' isn't triggering a local build in some of those places
<jjohansen> bjf: sounds good, thanks
<jjohansen> bjf: I can guarentee atm the kernel regression are against the running kernel, its a few of the other tests I need to verify that they aren't doing a rebuild
<bjf> jjohansen: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/beta/testing/index.html   -- our test results page
<jjohansen> oh nice
<skaet> ogasawara,  can you review/improve what I've got down for the kernel in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta1,  also please feel free to add any key bugs you think we should warn folk about.
<ogasawara> skaet: yeek, it's wed already!  yep, I'll review/edit.
<skaet> thanks!  :)
<bjf> ogasawara: i'd like to take the kernel.ubuntu.com/beta files and make them the real kernel.ubuntu.com
<ogasawara> bjf: go for it
<bjf> ogasawara: a lot of the files in kernel.ubuntu.com are owned by some pgraner user :-) and not group writeable
<ogasawara> bjf: heh, funny you mention that, I sent him email about it yesterday
<ogasawara> bjf: I asked if he could either change the owner or permissions
<bjf> ogasawara: he's traveling today
<ogasawara> bjf: ah right
<ogasawara> bjf: I'll harass him tomorrow in our mgr's meeting
<bjf> ack
<jsalisbury> kamal, if you have a chance, can you take a look at bug 1041594 ?  It looks like a regression in alps track pads in 3.5.0-11.11.  I noticed some changes you made to cypress devices.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<kamal> jsalisbury: sure will, thanks for the heads up
<jsalisbury> kamal, thanks!  I'm performing a bisect now, so I can let you know the findings of that.
<kamal> jsalisbury: if its easier, you could just omit the changeset that I introduced for the new cypress driver and see if that fixes it.  do you have an ALPS to test with?  I do not.
<jsalisbury> kamal, I don't have an ALPS, but there are a few people that are willing to test in the bug report.  
<kamal> jsalisbury: I'll go read it
<rtg> bjf, is this the right page for CVEs ?
<rtg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/linux.html
<jsalisbury> kamal, thanks.  I'll also build a test kernel with the cypress stuff reverted
<bjf> rtg: http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<kamal> jsalisbury: great, that'll be very informative I'm sure
<rtg> bjf, so those old pages should probably be made to disappear, huh ?
<bjf> rtg, the other page is the security team's page(s). jjohansen would know about that
<jjohansen> bjf, rtg: they should be the same thing module they are updated at different time
<jjohansen> well that is same thing for just the linux package
<bjf> sforshee: if i move the macbook up to my office, approx 8 ft from the ap and run the iperf test, it just scrolls and scrolls the the "No where to go" warning
<sforshee> bjf, ack. How difficult is it for you to reproduce that state?
<bjf> sforshee: trivial, it's hard to believe the developer hasn't seen this
<bjf> sforshee: it starts up right away and just continuously scrolls
<bjf> sforshee: it starts up right away when i start up iperf
<sforshee> bjf, I'm going to try hacking some trace stuff into the driver to see if we can lock in on what triggers this problem. Hopefully by tomorrow morning I'll have something for you to test.
<sforshee> bjf, I'm trying to reproduce it here but I can't seem to get it into the state that you're seeing
<bjf> sforshee: wfm
<bjf> sforshee: i have "iperf -s" running on the macbook and "iperf -c bradf-air -t 2000 -P -a -f b -i 2" on my desktop
<sforshee> bjf, I'm doing iperf the other way, with the macbook as the client. I'll try it that way and see if my results are different.
<sforshee> bjf, what's the -a option to iperf? I don't see any documentation for it.
<bjf> sforshee: -a, --tcp_bandwidth \    for TCP, bandwidth to send at in bits/sec
<bjf>   #[KM]    (default no bandwidth limit used)
 * cking --> EOD
<bjf> sforshee, the ssid i'm connected to is 2.4GHz b/g/n on channel 3. this is a netgear WNDR4500
<bjf> sforshee: the "mode" is "Up to 217 Mbps"
<bjf> sforshee: the -a is not necessary
<sforshee> bjf, okay I'm getting the problem now. Maybe it has something to do with the channel; I wasn't using channel 3 previously.
<bjf> sforshee: what channel were you using before?
<sforshee> bjf, my 2.4 GHz AP had (oddly) settled on channel 2, the other is 5 GHz
<bjf> sforshee: i switched to channel 11 and had same result
<sforshee> bjf, I just started getting it on channel 6 too. So channel doesn't seem to have anything to do with it.
<sforshee> bjf, oh well, as long as I can reproduce it I have a better chance of debugging it
<bjf> sforshee: i then switched to 5 GHz and now i get a ton of "ieee80211 phy0: wl0: sendampdu: prep_xdu retry; seq 0x0" and "brcms_c_sendampdu: No fifo space  !!"
<bjf> sforshee: it's easy to reproduce any/all of this 
 * ogasawara lunch
<kamal> jsalisbury: so I guess its that darn Cypress driver all right :-(
<kamal> bjf: I think its highly likely that this regression (bug 1041594) will affect precise also
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<bjf> kamal, you are making me sad
<kamal> bjf: I know.  And I'm truly sorry for that.
<bjf> kamal, can you submit a revert request to the mailing list
<kamal> bjf: may I wait one day, in case I can cook up a quick fix?
<bjf> kamal: yes
<kamal> bjf: ok, thanks -- will update you tomorrow on the plan
<bjf> kamal: thanks, earlier is better as we are starting a new cycle and want the kernels out soonest
<bjf> henrix ^ (if you are around)
<bjf> henrix_: ^
 * rtg -> EOD
<dileks> linux-headers-generic/linux-image-generic version-mismatch?
<dileks> http://nopaste.snit.ch/163658
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-06
<smb> morning
<apw> jjohansen, oh on CVE-2012-3400, it is an annotation error:
<ubot2> apw: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3400)
<apw>     (back ported picked from commit adee11b2085bee90bd8f4f52123ffb07882d6256)
<apw> note the snarfu in the preamble text
<apw> jjohansen, i'll get it fixed one way or the other
<apw> jjohansen, ok i think the next update you get from steve should have it resolved from our end
 * henrix -> lunch
<brendand> cking, hi
<cking> brendand, how can I help?
<brendand> cking, do the fwts developers have a mailing list?
<brendand> launchpad-team etc
<cking> fwts-devel@lists.ubuntu.com is a good start
<brendand> cking, ok, thanks
<rtg> sforshee, I assigned you to bug #1046512. Please have a look at your earliest convenience since it is a regression in Precise.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046512 in linux "[regression][precise] synaptics: Touchpad unresponsive in the latest kernel 3.2.0-30.48" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046512
<henrix> kamal: hi! do you have any update on bug #1041594?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on ALPS touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<rtg> apw, re: 'fs: d_revalidate methods may be passed a NULL nameidata'. With that many lines of identical logic shouldn't you put it into a static inline in a header file somewhere ?
<apw> rtg, in general i would agree but that is essentially what the mainline commit it was mirroring did
<apw> later the code goes away en-toto replaced by just passing flags
<rtg> apw, ah, big changes then from 3.5 to 3.6 ?
<apw> so it was more about keeping it in line with mainline to allow other patches drop on top safely
<apw> yeah, those went in for lockless dentry then they ripped out nameidata from the kernel completely
<apw> which got rid of the bug by accident
<rtg> ogasawara, it seems like a good day for an upload. there are a couple of good fixes in the pipe.
<ogasawara> rtg: yep, was gonna wait for the Beta-1 announcement and then pull the trigger
<rtg> ogasawara, if it goes into -proposed then it shouldn't afftect the beta effort.
<ogasawara> rtg: true
<ogasawara> rtg: I'll kick off my usual test builds etc and get it going
<rtg> ogasawara, I just bumped the ABI for these ALSA patches
<tjaalton> rtg: dri-devel had the patch for vmwgfx you were looking for
<tjaalton> and another one which enables fbcon
<rtg> tjaalton, there were about a zillion branches in the repo. I got tired of looking.
<tjaalton> right, not in a repo yet but the ml :)
<rtg> tjaalton, yeah, the bug reporter mentioned the ML patch, but I wanted to make sure he didn't forget it.
<tjaalton> jakob RB'd them too
<tjaalton> all three
 * henrix -> out for a bit (post office)
 * ogasawara back in 15
<herton> ogasawara, I was looking at our lbm packages in precise and noticed that the changes for linux-meta didn't went in for bug 1023566
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023566 in linux-meta "Update Precise LBM to include v3.4 compat-wireless stack" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023566
<ogasawara> herton: hrm, let me check my tree and make sure I've not forgotten to push something
<ogasawara> herton: if not, I'll get it prepped and sent to the list for acks
<herton> ogasawara, ok. it's just the meta packages missing the changes, the main lbm did get the changes commited.
<ogasawara> herton: heh, I've got it sitting in my tree here.  let me just get it sent to the list for acks.
<ogasawara> herton: ah, I did sent it in my original pull request -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2012-July/021177.html
<ogasawara> herton: likely just got overlooked when applying
<ogasawara> herton: want me to just rebase and push?  or do you?
<herton> ogasawara, I will look into it, no problem
<herton> ogasawara, rebased on your banch, amended the commit with the acks, and pushed
<herton> *branch
 * herton -> lunch
<kamal> henrix: unfortunately, I'm still wrestling with bug #1041594.  I'm still hoping to find a fix today, but I cannot guarantee that I'll have one ready in time for your precise kernel.  what's my deadline on that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on ALPS touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<henrix> kamal: thanks. i was expecting to have it uploaded until the end of the week
<henrix> kamal: in case we're not able to find a fix, do you know which commits we need to revert?
<henrix> kamal: or shall i just revert *all* the cypress commits referred in the bug report?
<kamal> henrix: are you saying that I have until the end of the week (tomorrow?)     Yes, I know exactly the commits that would need to be reverted
<henrix> kamal: well, we have until the EOW to have the kernel ready for -proposed :)
<henrix> kamal: but maybe we can delay it until monday, if you believe that will allow us to have a fix
<henrix> bjf: ^
<bjf> kamal, we need to have our kernels ready to go (meaning in -proposed) by first thing monday. we should be pushing them into -proposed tomorrow (latest)
<kamal> henrix: ok, I'll keep working on it today anyway, and will advise you of my status again 24 hours from now -- we can decide on the plan (revert, or add a new fix) at that time.  works for you guys?
<henrix> kamal: yep, sounds reasonable for me.
<kamal> henrix: thanks!
<henrix> kamal: np
<bjf> kamal, henrix is going to pull the trigger on it at the start of his day tomorrow.
<bjf> kamal, so, by EOD for you today we need to know
<kamal> bjf: ok, I'll update on status by my EOD today then (8-ish hours from now)
<henrix> kamal: bjf: ack
<bjf> kamal, ack
<henrix> kamal: if your recommendation is to revert, please provide me the commit(s) hash(s)
<kamal> henrix: ack
<bjf> kamal, knock on it, we're burning daylight  :-)
 * smb -> EOD
 * rtg -> lunch
 * henrix -> EOD
 * cking -> EOD
 * ogasawara lunch
<Kano> hi
<Kano> in kernel 3.6 series dvb modules seem to miss
<Kano> i dont see b2c2-flexcop-pci.ko anywhere also ivtv.ko is missing, most likely much more
<rtg> Kano, have you looked in linux-image-extras* ? debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m
<Kano> the module is not there
<Kano> maybe a packageing problem
<Kano> linux-image-extra-3.6.0-030600rc4-generic is installed
<rtg> apw, are you building the mainline 3.6 with the Quantal config ?
<apw> rtg if the directory -quantal it would be, i'd expect it to 
<apw> be so
<Kano> dpkg-deb -x linux-image-extra-3.6.0-999-generic_3.6.0-999.201209060408_amd64.deb x
<Kano> you can check that, not there those modules
<Kano> even in latest daily
<rtg> Kano, you might have to build your own from git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-r.git for now. It has the right config
<apw> new things don't always get turned on correctly, if they are non-existant in the Q config
<rtg> apw, I think that is the case here
<apw> its all a bit of a lottery, the config system does not make this easy
<Kano> the kernel modules i miss are very old
<rtg> apw, hmm, for some reason the -rc4 config patch removes CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m
<rtg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6-rc4-quantal/0003-default-configs.patch
<apw> perhaps it has moved or gained an additional dependancy which would mean it gets turned off
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-07
<dileks> hi
<dileks> that wubi tarball of q-beta1
<dileks> I can unpack in windows?
<dileks> or in a hdd partition?
<dileks> or is it the version shipping wubi?
 * henrix -> lunch
<Kano> hi rtg , what did you change in the r kernel? pure rc4 boots but your tree stops after clocksource?
<rtg> Kano, git log --pretty=oneline v3.6-rc4..HEAD
<Kano> well i just got the snapshot
<Kano> does it boot for you on a pure snb box?
<rtg> Kano, dunno, I haven't tried it in awhile. busy with Quantal 3.5
<smb> henrix, bjf, rmadison on gomeisa and tangerine should be working again
<rtg> smb, firewall fix ?
<smb> rtg, Yep, rt just got updated
<rtg> smb, thanks for going after that. I was too lazy and depressed to fix all of the DC move regressions
<smb> rtg, No problem. Well yeah, this took ages to fix as well.
<henrix> smb: ack, thanks
<rtg> smb, when you have a moment could you build and run Lucid master-next to make sure the KVM CVE patches don't regress ?
<rtg> I'm a bit nervous about the IRQ level backporting.
<smb> rtg, ack, will do
<smb> rtg, Yeah, I think its ok now but better be sure...
<rtg> smb, thanks
<caribou> quick question : according to the last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1022561
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022561 in linux "Quantal : kexec kernel not triggered when kernel panics" [Medium,Fix released]
<caribou> the fix for this should be in 3.5.0-12.12
<caribou> I've been looking in recent builds to try to test and I can't find any reference to this in the changelog
<caribou> smb: it's the kexec/kdump fix btw
<smb> caribou, UBUNTU: SAUCE: (no-up) x86/mm: Fix 64bit size of mapping tables
<caribou> smb: yes, that's the one
<rtg> caribou, its in Ubuntu-3.5.0-12.12
<smb> rtg, Hm describe sais -13.13...
<caribou> rtg: I saw that, but when I look in the latest build I don't find any ref to it
<rtg> smb, the changelog says 12.12 - '  * SAUCE: (no-up) x86/mm: Fix 64bit size of mapping tables
<rtg>     - LP: #1022561'
<caribou> rtg: at least not in linux-image-3.6.0-999-generic
<smb> caribou, that is a upstream build
<smb> note the SAUCE no-up
<caribou> the changelog on packages.ubuntu.com doesn't reference it either and it's 13-13
<smb> I am still trying to upstream it
<rtg> caribou, we prolly haven't forward ported all of the Quantal patches yet
<caribou> smb: I thought I'd get caught by something silly like this
<caribou> rtg: that's fine then, just wanted to be sure I was looking in the right direction
<caribou> rtg: and smb just confirmed that I was not :)
<caribou> rtg: smb: thanks for your time, I'll keep an eye open
<smb> rtg, Bah and naturally git describe is not very trustworthy on a (still) rebase tree
<rtg> smb, nope, which is why I generally look in the changelog
 * smb is working to much in non-rebase trees ...
<rtg> smb, rebasing is evil :)
<hggdh> bjf, henrix: there were some issues with both the testcode and the testbase, but the LTS HWE are going. Natty is finishing, and Oneiric should follow
<henrix> hggdh: great, thanks for the update
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> hggdh: can you expand on "issues with both the testcode and the testbase" ?
<bjf> hggdh: is this the bug that you found the other day and i fixed already?
<hggdh> bjf: no, not related to the bug. That bug did not inhibit test progression.
<hggdh> bjf: the issues were: (1) the Jenkins jobs had a wrong selection for the LTS HWE; I corrected them for LTS natty, and will correct for LTS Oneiric now; (2) somehow one of our servers decided to reboot into a new install, we stopped it before data oblivion, and recovered;
<hggdh> (3) Jenkins failed (in an yet-to-be-found way), and some of the Jenkins kernel SRU jobs got stuck in limbo -- they do not really start, but still are not dead
<hggdh> bjf: additionally, this is what I found since getting back from holiday on Tue
<bjf> hggdh: thanks for the explaination. from your initial comment above i wasn't sure if there were issues (other than the one i knew of) with the kernel teams test code
<hggdh> bjf: oh, no, sorry. Again, the kteam test code issue was not a show-stopper
<hggdh> bjf: (3) is actually the worst issue, it holds completion of some of the LTS Natty (3 of them) jobs. I am going ahead without these 3 results
<hggdh> bjf: do you consider ecryptfs and xfstests failures critical? see http://10.189.74.2:8080/view/sru-kernel/view/Natty-lts-hwe/job/sru_kernel-natty_lts_hwe-generic_amd64-amd_64-mga_g200ew/6/
<bjf> hggdh: looking
<bjf> hggdh: the xfstests, no
<bjf> cking: can you take a quick glance at the ecryptfs test failures at: http://10.189.74.2:8080/view/sru-kernel/view/Natty-lts-hwe/job/sru_kernel-natty_lts_hwe-generic_amd64-amd_64-mga_g200ew/6/testReport/
 * cking looks
<bjf> cking: this is for natty-backport kernel
<cking> bjf, that test will never pass for natty, so it's a known failure
<bjf> hggdh: ^ 
<bjf> hggdh: i'll work to get that not run on natty
<henrix> bjf: is it worth the trouble? this is the last natty kernel, so...
<hggdh> bjf: thank you
<bjf> henrix: ack
<vanhoof> God^Wsforshee ping?
<rtg> vanhoof, I think he's out for an appt
<vanhoof> rtg: ah cool
<vanhoof> rtg: was told of his super powers and wanted to say thank you sforshee :)
<rtg> vanhoof, what did he do this time ? :)
<sforshee> vanhoof, I'm still here
<sforshee> vanhoof, happy to help :)
<vanhoof> rtg: solved the global economic crisis :)
<vanhoof> rtg: fun with cypress/alps
<vanhoof> sforshee: :)
<cking> i'm surprised the world economy is based purely on the success of a ALP driver.. but there we go
 * kamal seconds that!  mega-thanks sforshee for diagnosing bug 1041594
<sforshee> when people's touchpads work they can get things done ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1041594 in linux "Edge scrolling on ALPS touchpad broken since the upgrade to 3.5.0-11" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041594
<sforshee> oh wait, apparently they can't
<vanhoof> lulz
<kamal> henrix: will 3.2.0-30.49 not actually land in -proposed then?   -31.50 instead?
<henrix> kamal: correct
<kamal> henrix: ok, thanks very much for letting us squeeze that Cypress/ALPS fix in :-)
<henrix> kamal: since we had already uploaded -31.49 into ppa, we had to bump the version
<kamal> henrix: ack
<smb> rtg, So I booted a Lucid host with the master-next kernel and ran a Lucid guest in a KVM session, installed the master-next kernel there and brought the guest up again (all 64bit). Not very deep testing but at least something
<rtg> smb, that was core stuff, so it ought to be sufficient
<rtg> thanks for the testing
<smb> rtg, Cool.
<rtg> smb, aren't you about on vacation ?
<smb> rtg, I am about to run away
 * smb speaks and obeys his own words...
 * rtg thinks hardy is a major PITA to build
<kamal> rtg: well, it isn't called "easyy", now is it?
<rtg> :)
<rtg> kamal, I didn't do all of the parallel build work on hardy like I did for other releases. it takes a really long time...
<jjohansen> rtg: you moved  natty CVE-2012-2384 to Invalid but it contains the bad commit, was this a mistake or am I missing something
<ubot2> jjohansen: Integer overflow in the i915_gem_do_execbuffer function in drivers/gpu/drm/i915/i915_gem_execbuffer.c in the Direct Rendering Manager (DRM) subsystem in the Linux kernel before 3.3.5 on 32-bit platforms allows local users to cause a denial of service (out-of-bounds write) or possibly have unspecified other impact via a crafted ioctl call. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2384)
<rtg> jjohansen, we're done with natty so I decided to just not fix it since it looked like a real PITA
<rtg> or almost done.... bjf says to quit patching natty
<jjohansen> rtg: works for me, thanks
 * rtg -> lunch
 * henrix -> EO[D|W]
 * cking -> EOD
 * ogasawara lunch
<TJ-> Is there a reason that the mainline 3.6rc4 builds have no V4L2 support built-in or modules, whatsoever?
<sforshee> TJ-, you need to install the linux-image-extra package for most modules to be installed
<TJ-> sforshee: I know. I did. It doesn't contain the V4L2 stuff, and the kernel config is missing them entirely (not even the commented out lines). The default-configs.patch removes them all
<sforshee> TJ-, hmm, okay. I have no idea why they'd be disabled in the mainline builds since they're enabled in the normal builds.
<TJ-> sforshee: me neither! The changelog isn't clear either. Looks like an oversight whilst adapting from the v3.5 to me
<TJ-> sforshee: Only realised today when I attempted fire up a webcam for testing its drivers
<sforshee> TJ-, I suspect some changes in the dependencies have broken it. V4L2 depends on VIDEO_DEV, which has grown some new dependencies
<TJ-> sforshee: My thoughts too. Wish there was a changelog annotation though... I hate guessing :p
<TJ-> I'll build it locally
 * rtg -> EOW
<infinity> henrix_: You around?
<infinity> henrix_: Curious what you wanted to do about the fact that you have new lts-backports kernels lined up despite the old ones still not having passed QA.
<infinity> henrix_: Better to wait and promote the old ones first, or just copy in the new ones to "catch up" with the SRU cadence?
<infinity> bjf: ^-- Or if you have opinions on the matter.
<bjf> infinity: our "plan" was to just not do the pocket copy until the ones being tested moved to -updates
<infinity> bjf: Mmkay.  I was leaning more to the "catch up with the cadence" option, but if the testing's nearly complete or something, your plan makes sense.
<bjf> infinity: i've been assured that testing will complete today
<infinity> Shiny.
<infinity> In that case, I'll be releasing them on Monday, and all will be well.
<bjf> infinity: yup
<infinity> (Just doing the accept-and-override dance for everything else right now, hence noticing the state of affairs)
<bjf> infinity: understand. and you see that we did a respin of precise
<infinity> Speaking of.  Someone should mention to Ike that copying -meta-flavour with -flavour is generally a good idea. :P
<infinity> bjf: I can do the precise copy tonight when armhf catches up, if you're happy with its state in the PPA otherwise.
<bjf> infinity: wfm
<infinity> bjf: Alright, precise should be taken care of.
<bjf> infinity: sweet!
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-08
<Hauke> why is the kernel 3.6-rc4 from the mainline ppa missing most of the media support (e.g. DVB TV cards) ? The config options are removed from the default in 0003-default-configs.patch
<orated> Hello! I'm using rcn-ee custom image on BeagleBoard XM and as an alternative to it I was suggested Canonical ubuntu-server image here. For both the cases, I'd like to know if upgrading to 12.04LTS from 11.10 any good for ARM? Secondly, about the sound issue bugs - 1019321 and 651302 - no sound card listed, no audio output .. I'm not able to find released fix for one of them. Are they fixed? Thanks 
<orated> ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-09
<Hauke> I want to send a patch for the next 0003-default-configs.patch used to build the ubuntu mainline kernels found at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ what is the correct mailing list to use or should I just send a mail to Andy Whitcroft in private?
<bjf> Hauke: kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<orated_> Hi ogra_
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-02
<smb> morning
<ppisati> smb: moin
 * apw yawns
<apw> ;;
<apw> ppisati, i take it you are working with rob to get these patch sets for highbank in order
 * apw does an application pass over u-k-t
<smb>  /msg apw You should be pretty safe with today being a US holiday and the usual suspect on vacation
<apw> heh
<smb> infinity, apw, Just to let you know I updated bug 1218817 with some xcp/xen-api story (maybe a bit of an approach without too much motivation to dig deeper ...)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218817 in xen (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Update to Xen-4.3 in Saucy" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218817
 * henrix -> lunch 
<apw> smb, so is that saying, it was broke before, and not as broke after the 4.3 update ?
<smb> apw, No, rather its broken as before at least for the levels I can use
<ppisati> apw: yep, the request to pull those patches came from Rob
<apw> ppisati, thanks
<phillw> Hi good people,  I popped on an earlier day about possible issues with 3.11.0-4 this does not seem to be the culprit, but there are no logs available. As it is such a crash, I have to ask you how to trap the crashes.... http://pastebin.com/ACvL98hT
<apw> phillw, welll normally if one cannot get any visible output when it occurs, we would be asking when it did work before
<apw> phillw, if it works with some specific kernel, and not with another we can sometimes bisect for the reason
<phillw> apw: I know one of the testers is trying to learn about bisecting. he is having an issue with LTS new release, this could be totally wrong in my reasoning, but it dies not really look like a fault of the kernel, more likely a driver. The problem is... the guys have no logs. 
<apw> jsaulisbury is our prime bisect expert, he often has a bunch of them on the go at once
<phillw> is there a way to boot the system with backtrace>
<apw> if the system was bugging and could tell you you owuld see it these days, it could replace the graphics
<apw> so if it has not, you are likley broken if you have done the sysrq things when it hangs
<phillw> sysrq?
<apw> http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-REISUB-Safe-Reboot
<apw> the alt-printscreen- plus letters
<phillw> apw: if you read the paste... the system totally halts.
<apw> define totally halts
<apw> sysrq is done at a very very low level interrupt state, so it can work when the machine seems hung
<phillw> apw: I'll suggest that to the OP
<ppisati> brb
 * apw calls it a day
<nfk> what happened to xfs?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-03
<ppisati> moin
<smb> ppisati, morning
<smb> infinity, Still got a bunch of Xen uploads on my mind which are giving me headaches. For Saucy there is a FFE as well...
<apw> xnox, when did we switch to upstart user sessions by default ?
<xnox> apw: week1 of saucy
<xnox> apw: raring had it available (~2-3 weeks after feature freeze), but needed a manual configuration file change.
<xnox> to activate.
<apw> xnox, i mean as a default option on a new image
<apw> in saucy
<xnox> apw: yeah, saucy desktop cd booted very early in the cycle into upstart user sessions by default. On touch it's different story, as there was no lightdm, so it took some time before it gained upstart user session support.
<xnox> (there is a package done by ogra integrating that in)
<xnox> on server/tty there is still no user sessions.
<smb> At least it would not explain the sudden rise of boot time
<apw> smb, no?  would not early in teh cycle be june ?
<smb> Oh hm
<xnox> smb: apw: in /etc/upstart-xsessions comment out your session (e.g. ubuntu) and reboot. If there is no automatic user login enabled, then upstart user sessions do not kick in at all....
<apw> xnox, we don't use upstart if you type a password ?
<smb> xnox, Hm, right, so I type in my password then its not upstart sessions?
<xnox> apw: we use it, but it doesn't affect the bootchart.
<apw> xnox, boot charts continue through a password ?
<xnox> smb: apw: upstart user session is kicked off, after a graphical login.
<apw> xnox, well to build the graphical login right ?
<apw> xn
<apw> xnox, it runs gnome-session etc
<xnox> no. lightdm is running under system init, not session init.
<apw> right .... in smb's case the new 'delay' is all after he hits return in the password prompt
<xnox> maybe i'm not clear....
<xnox> apw: oh.
<xnox> so in /etc/X11/Xsession.d there is 00upstart & 99upstart, which is what starts user session.
<xnox> i don't think we did any benchmarks / charts on how long the login takes with & without upstart user session.
<smb> xnox, I just commented out what you said and rebooted the machine. Need to grab the new chart though
<smb> From my feeling it still toook a while
<xnox> apw: what's "pumbing" vs "xorg +plubming" vs "desktop" on http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/bootspeed/machine/2/amd64/
<apw> xnox, so basically plumbing is done when root is mounted and we move to real /, Xorg is started when X the process is running, desktop starts when the session starts
<apw> xnox, you can see by following the lines down to where they coincide with a specific process start
<smb> xnox, Ok, so it seems its still about 15s
<smb> maybe 2s less
<xnox> well one can twiddle the init line in the 99upstart script to increase verbosity (e.g. --debug or --verbose).
<xnox> to get all events... but the culprit might not be an upstart managed process =/
<apw> xnox, indeeed, smb lets do a few runs on each to make sure it is real i guess
<smb> apw, ack. from the bootchart it seesm a bit like compiz is doing something a lot and I can see something about the time that gets less frantic and the gtk-decorators start
<smb> err
 * smb looks at the empty space where all the indicators *should* be
<xnox> hm. we added upstart support startpar, thus for each init.d script we take penalty of it checking weather there is upstart jobs or init.d script.
<xnox> good: from june https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/bootspeed-saucy-desktop-amd64-acer-veriton-02/27/artifact/11/bootchart.svg
<xnox> bad: current https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/bootspeed-saucy-desktop-amd64-acer-veriton-02/117/artifact/11/bootchart.svg
<smb> xnox, Just to make sure, after commenting out the "ubuntu" in /etc/upstart-xsessions, is none of the indicators coming up an expected result?
<xnox> smb: yeap, looks like tedg migrated those to be upstart jobs only without any other way to activate them (e.g. no dbus activation)
<smb> xnox, Ok, so its not a complete fair comparison, but at least it seems to indicate that the indicators are not the main reason for the delay
<xnox> somehow on the bootchart.svg i linked above Xorgs comes up 5 seconds later, despite the first inital stage (networking? it's aligned with hostname job) finishing 2 seconds earlier.
<ppisati> lool: any chance we can get an up to date flash-kernel in ubuntu? we are still stuck at 3.0 while debian has 3.10
<ppisati> lool: and they have rudimentary support for contatenating kernel+dtb, something we need too
<smb> xnox, One of the "advantages" I got with having to log in is that I get that a bit more separated between coming up to the greeter and when hitting enter and see those ending and the session to start
<smb> xnox, It looks at least like 9s between compiz starting and until gtk-windows-decorators starting and I believe that is about when the screen is turned on
<lool> ppisati: I haven't had time to work on it in the Debian side for a while, and the Ubuntu one had tons of delta that I couldn't safely rework without a lot of time
<ppisati> lool: ok, then i'll import the dtb thing support in ubuntu
<lool> ppisati: ok
<ppisati> lool: actually what debian has is _really_ trivial, but we can plug on it
<lool> ppisati: and I would like too to see the two versions being closer or identical even  :-)
<lool> ppisati: cool
<ppisati> actually the ubuntu version is at 3.4/3.5
<ppisati> but pkg version was never updated
<apw> oh goody
 * henrix -> food
<nfk> what happened to xfs? it seems to have been removed from a kernel some weeks ago making my laptop unbootable
<apw> nfk, from which kernel
<apw> in which series even
<apw> nfk, it is enabled in raring and saucy according to the configs for example
<apw> nfk, ?
<nfk> latest kubuntu
<nfk> 3.8.30 or thereabout i think
<nfk> apw, ^
<apw> debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu:CONFIG_XFS_FS=m
<apw> nfk, so it is enabled there
<apw> nfk, how can you tell the kernel doesn't supportit
<nfk> and it was never disabled?
<nfk> i think i managed to boot that kernel manually and it didn't list xfs partitions or something like that, let me try again
<apw> indeed, it seems to have always been on for all of raring
<nfk> while the previous kernel at least got to emergency shell (although didn't mount / as i didn't know how to specify that)
<nfk> also unlike gentoo's dracut initrd that one seemed so basic it was unusable for recovery, derp
<nfk> then again, maybe that was because it couldn't mount /
<apw> nfk, it has enough bits to mount root in general and little more
<apw> why would it have more
<apw> so the previous kernel didn't work either ?
<apw> has this system ever worked?
<apw> and if so which kernel works there
<apw> nfk, ^
<nfk> yes, it's an upgrade from the last version that had alternative cd
<nfk> the only way to install on lvm2
<nfk> why is grub so hard to boot manually </rant>
<nfk> for starters it's not even possible to read all of help
<apw> nfk, i thought the live CD now did lvm
<apw> pretty sure that is how i installed a machine on my desk here
<apw> anyhow is this breaking at grub or at initrd
<nfk> i have no idea at this point
<nfk> i can't even manage to boot any kernel at this point
<apw> they have rather different prompts
<apw> grub i am pretty sure has grub> in its prompt
<apw> and initramfs has a big splash when it drops there
<nfk> even though i'm also glancing at the grub config of this gentoo box and have booted grub1 many times manually and at least once also grub2
<apw> but if you arn't able to tell perhaps a photo?
<nfk> ah, that, yeah, i'm stopping at grub
<apw> and ls from there says what
<nfk> nothing
<nfk> it's the fucking grub
<nfk> i bet it can't read its config or something
<apw> so you ahve an emergency grub prompt ?
<nfk> would be nice if i could tell it to load one
<nfk> yes
<apw> what sort of LVM config do you have
<apw> ie, what is /boot
<nfk> i have no idea, it's legacy from fedora 16 or something
<nfk> and last time grub at least read out lvm volumes but not this time
<nfk> horrible thing
<apw> making this easy arn't we
<apw> grub can grok lvm nominally it does on many of mine
<nfk> it did so last time for me too
<nfk> but not this time
<apw> nfk, so, your prompt looks like grub> yes ?
<nfk> yes
<apw> and ls produces absolutly no output
<nfk> and i'd apply a brick by now to that promt if i didn't feel sorry for the laptop
<nfk> let's restart
<nfk> it does produce output, it's listing files on /
<apw> ok ls for me shows me the partitions only
<nfk> no, ls lists files on /
<apw> ls with no parameters doesn't do that for me on my grub> prompt her
<apw> it says like *
<apw> (hd0) (hd1) ...
<nfk> rebooted, grub only states the version and gives generic information about the prompt
<nfk> yeah, now it does that for me too
<nfk> where's my brick?
<apw> and does it list your lvm things
<nfk> yeah
<nfk> arp, if i do ls <any letter><tab> then it starts to list /
<apw> nfk, so i htink you can then do 'configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg'
<apw> and then perhaps hitting ESC will get you your menu
<nfk> so i managed to make it read the configfile and nothing really happened except now it only shows grub>
<nfk> ah
<nfk> let's try esc
<nfk> nope, esc didn't help
<apw> nothing at all ?
<nfk> yeah, boot tells me to load a kernel first
<nfk> so i guess it didn't like the configfile
<apw> i mean when you hit ESC you didnt get any sort of output
<nfk> assuming cat works... the fucking file is empty
<nfk> yeah, grubenv prints ############## so i guess the config is empty
<nfk> sorry for bothering you
<nfk> i guess i may have booted those last two kernels differently back then
<apw> cat works ok here
<apw> so ... you need to make up the config by hand
<apw> linux /vmlinuz
<apw> initrd /initrd
<apw> boot
<nfk> shouldn't kernel something root=label=herpes
<apw> might work
<nfk> initrd something
<nfk> yeah
<nfk> i'm fairly sure it won't boot without /
<nfk> but let's try
<apw> root=<SOMETHNG> which you likely need to know
<nfk> yep
<nfk> didn't work out without root
<apw> if it is lvm it might be easu
<nfk> i have no idea how to specify it except for label or uuid (no way) but ic can't make grub print them out this time
<apw> root=/dev/mapper/<vgname>-<volume>
<apw> if you are using lvm
<nfk> oh, i see why i thought xfs was removed
<apw> (which it cannot be as we are at grub not the kernel)
<nfk> the latest kernel says that it tried ext3 ext4 vfat fuseblk
<nfk> apw, actually grub should be able to do it, i just don't know how
<apw> i thought grub didn't have a working config
<apw> how did it even get to the kernel to say that
<nfk> i set kernel and initrd
<apw> bear in mind i can see the 26 lines of what you typed and nothing else
<apw> i think that implies it didn't load an initrd
<apw> as you don't get that error unless the kernel is itself trying to mount /
<apw> and from its point of view / is the initramfs
<apw> nfk, ^^
<apw> and it will only try the ones it can do direct which are the builtins, and wouldn't include anything in lvm regardless
<apw> nfk, if your grub.cfg is 0 length then perhaps so is your initrd
<apw> try rebooting to grub and loading a much older kernel
<nfk> leet's see
<apw> and its associated initrd
<nfk> that might explain why trying to boot the previous kernel at least got me to the emergency shell
<apw> if you are unable to boot that, i would then say you need a recovery image, a live USB stick or something 
<apw> so we have some more tooling to look at the image
<nfk> if i had that, i'd be installing opensuse about now
<nfk> i don't have capabilities to write cd/dvds at this point
<nfk> and my only usb stick is a known buggy kingston that boots only when threated with violence and 220V
<apw> shame you are making life hard for oneself
<apw> anyhow try and older kernel
<apw> with the matched initramfs
<nfk> this box had a cd/dvd writer but it literally bite the dust and went crazy
<nfk> had to remove it
<nfk> *bit
<nfk> the *old in / didn't work out, let's try the ones in /boot
<apw> yeah pick a pair in /boot
<apw> nfk, now, i assume the mesasge you saw with the latest kernel was:
<apw> List of all partitions:
<apw> stuff
<apw> No filesystem could mount root, tried: <filesystem names>
<nfk>  kernel panic - not syncing...
<nfk> after that
<nfk> yeah
<apw> yeah so that is kernel side, which means it did not load initrd correctly
<apw> so that implies initramfs is also broke, perhaps 0 length
<nfk> anyway, even 3.8.28 didn't work and i'm certain it got to emergency shell last time
<nfk> i guess it didn't like root=/dev/mapper/vg_my-root
<apw> did it fail with the same message as before or by dopping to busybox
<apw> if you didn't get a busy box you didn't get an initrd
<nfk> maybe ubuntu uses real_root not root for the actual /?
<nfk> yeah, same message as before
<apw> then your issue is your initramfs somehow
<apw> you would not get that message with a valid one
<apw> you would get a busybox shell, and if you do not have an initrd
<apw> you cannot ever boot an lvm system, full stop
<apw> as it is the proggies in there which find it
<apw> so we 
<apw> so, we have to be suspicious of your initrd contents there
<nfk> let's cat it
<apw> how many kernels do you have in there
<nfk> printing a lot
<nfk> still cat'ing
<apw> but its not loading right somehow
<nfk> and still
<apw> else the kernel would mount it
<apw> and not spew its root not found thing
<apw> (as root in its world should be the initrd)
<nfk> stil lgoing and not even all zeroes
<apw> yep
<nfk> i have quite a fe
<nfk> w
<nfk> including something like 3.2
<apw> if it is real then its 40MB
<nfk> what?
<apw> if the initrd is real then it is not tiny
<nfk> 2,8M    /boot/initramfs-3.9.10-gentoo.img
<nfk> 2,8M    /boot/initramfs-3.9.11-gentoo-r1.img
<nfk> 5,6M    total
<nfk> those boot this system
<apw> depends if they are minimal ones, or default ones
<nfk> this /boot is merely 30 MB
<apw> minimal ones are much smaller
<apw> look i don't want to argue about how big the world can or is
<nfk> though i'm migrating to 100M one someday this month
<nfk> anyway, still cat'ing
<nfk> i'd say the initrd looks legit
<apw> ls -l would have worked btw
<apw> and which kernels have you tried, what filenames
<nfk> cat is more fun and i never knew they were that large
<nfk> i'm used to few MB files
<apw> even 1MB is going to take 'some time' through that emulated output channel
<nfk> the kernels are larger than their initrds
<nfk> right, ^C didn't work, fun times
<nfk> thanks ibm for the 3 finger salute
<nfk> oh, ls -l actually prints UUIDs
<nfk> so... root or real_root or what?
<apw> as i keep saying, if you are seeing the kernel panic on mount
<apw> you are not getting an initrd
<apw> root is a kernel command line, and not going to help
<apw> and we use root=
<apw> does boot show it loading both at the top ?
<nfk> both?
<apw> vmlinx and initrd
<nfk> it read RAMDISK and then EOF and go uncompression error
<apw> and uncompression error
<apw> that sounds bad
<apw> how big did you say it was, ls -l on it
<nfk> let's reboot again
<apw> an uncompresson error from the kernle, will bin the initrd as if it isn't there
<apw> did we have a nasty crash or odd behavior before the boot which didn't work ?
<nfk> 9.62k if i'm worth any salt
<nfk> the system was often low on free space on / but i'm fairly sure after latest updates it had 400M free
<apw> 9.62 k ?
<apw> that is definatly not an initrd
<nfk> although i had to do them via apt-* as GUI just outright crashed because it ran out of free space (removing older kernels freed up 2G, btw)
<apw> nfk, so do you have any initrd's which are bigger
<apw> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31M Aug 24 22:23 initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
<apw> that is a generci one, one which is portable, and the default options make these sort of sizes
<nfk> both -28 and -29 are around 32M
<apw> ok boot one of that pair with its paired kerenl image
<apw> and then rebuild your initrd for the latest kernel
<nfk> i'm fairly sure i have tried them
<nfk> no dice
<nfk> but let's try again
<apw> as a test i just booted a kernel with just
<nfk> no root=, correct?
<apw> linux /boot/vmlinux-VER
<apw> initrd /boot/initrd-VER
<apw> boot
<apw> and it fails, because there is no root=
<apw> but ... it drops me correclty to the (initramfs) busybox prompt
<nfk> erp
<nfk> i may have cocked up, didn't find a valid RAMDISk
<nfk>               wow
<nfk> got to the emergency shell
<nfk> finally
<nfk> anyway, where's the fstab? shouldn't an initrd have one so that it knows what to mount?
<apw> heh no
<apw> so you should be able to use lvm commands now
<apw> via the lvm wrapper
<apw> to confirm the name of the disk
<nfk> disk?
<apw> the voluem
<nfk> grub already told me both pv and lv names
<apw> well the key i was trying to achieve was finding a working initrd
<apw> so you have a pair there, i believe if you reboot usingf those
<nfk> and i did set them as root=/dev/mapper/vg_my-root
<apw> while there have a look in /dev/mapper
<apw> ls /dev/mapper
<apw> and you can see the actual name you need to use in root=
<nfk> yeah
<nfk> vg_my-root
<apw> there is some odd mapping with s/-/--
<apw> so you booted these linux/initrd combination with root=/dev/mapper/vg_my-root
<apw> and still ended up at (initramfs)
<nfk> i used it for linux command
<apw> cat /proc/cmdline
<nfk> should i have set it for initrd too?
<apw> nope you did it right in theory
<nfk> not this time
<nfk> else i'd get the lovely not syncing error
<apw> ?
<nfk> what?
<apw> nfk you could try mounting it now
<apw> mount /dev/mapper/vg_my-root /root
<nfk> to where?
<apw> and if that works you could hit ^D
<apw> and see if it boots
<nfk> invalid argument
<nfk> wtf
<nfk> replacing mount with ls seems to work so the path have to be right
<nfk> wait
<nfk> are you sure you know lvm?
<apw> ?
 * xnox raises an eyebrow and goes to fetch more coffee.
<nfk> i mean, is this really how lvm is mounted?
<apw> nfk, it and i are not intimate in the bedroom departement but i have perhaps 6 systems with lvm on it
<nfk> i'm about to lower my head and fetch something stronger
<apw> yes lvm is mounted out of initrd, cause the kernel doesn't know how
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<apw> which is why you have dmsetup in your initrd to hadle it
<apw> nfk, what did cat /proc/cmdline say before you tried that
<nfk> the expected
<nfk> BOOT_IMAGE=blablabla
<nfk> nothing about root as i didn't set it
<apw> ok so .. redo the boot with the same pair but adding root=
<nfk> and set to what?
<apw> root=/dev/mapper/vg_my-root
<apw> if that is what your root is called
<nfk> my is actually something more personal but yeah
<nfk> kernel panick
<nfk> -k
<nfk> as usual
<nfk> and couldn't find a valid ramdisk
<nfk> what on earth
<apw> and without root= it worked, that makes no sense
<nfk> let's try again, maybe i'm just too tired
<nfk> so it worked out this time
<apw> so if you get logged in
<nfk> i may have set the wrong initrd by accident
<nfk> so slow that it might be booting
<apw> then you want to rebuild the initrd, adn grub cfg
<apw> update-initramfs -u; update-grub
<apw> then you might be able to reboot again
<apw> if that works we know it was the space issue
<nfk> ah, so it's network that's making my startup so slow always
<nfk> anyway, apw, hi5
<nfk> it booted
<nfk> now time to regenerate the config
<nfk> it was only grub being horrible, at lesat i hope so
<nfk> *least
<apw> note to self: don't reboot after runnig out of space, without checvking you ahve a valid kernle/initrd/grub.cfg
<nfk> i did check that there were like 400M free and that there were no errors while finishing up updating
<nfk> oh
<nfk> my bad, 1.3G free
<nfk> that can't be from running out of free space
<apw> depends how many old kernels you ripped
<apw> they are pretty huge including headers
<nfk> unless it ran out of free space on the GUI update, crapped itself but marked updates as finished (can't happen on gentoo but maybe it can on kubunu/ubuntu)
<apw> anyhow, i presume you can recover this into normality
<apw> not an installer expert, though dpkg is pretty careful normally
<nfk> yeah, though i'm wondering if it won't repeat itself
<apw> though initramfs and grub.cfg are not 'updated' per-se
<apw> those are generated on the system
<apw> you don't have a separate /boot here
<nfk> oh my HARUHI
<nfk> the grub config now cats just fine
<nfk> what on... i dunno, hell?
<apw> lvm tended to have a separae partition for /boot 
<nfk> it previously didn't print anything from grub prompt but now it's looking fine
<apw> which would show up in df obviously
<nfk> it's on /
<nfk> also i could access kernels and initrds just fine
<apw> i would be installing grub again as well just to be sure
<nfk> and env is catting as ################# even from GUI
<apw> you know your latest initrd is short i think ?
<nfk> actually, i'll reboot and we'll see again
<nfk> hmm..
<apw> i'd check that before though
<nfk> the ones in / are indeed 0
<nfk> but the ones in /boot are all fine
<nfk> including -30
<nfk> apw, sudo update-initramfs -u only touched the -30 in /boot not the ones in /
<nfk> also even vmlinuz in / are 0
<apw> the ones in / are links
<apw> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    29 Aug 24 22:23 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-29-generic
<nfk> well, time to re boot
<apw> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    32 Aug 24 22:23 initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-29-generic
<nfk> the grub config is 24k from GUI
<nfk> and now i can cat it just fine
<nfk> the only thing i did was sudo update-initramfs -u (which rebuilt the initrd for -30) and rebooted
<nfk> i have no idea what is going on anymore
<nfk> apw, anyway, thanks a lot
<nfk> i was ready to go opensuse or even arch
<apw> have fun with that
<nfk> no thanks
<nfk> i dislike suse and arch is incompatible with me
<apw> ppisati, how important is this ABUS ADT compatibility change ?
<apw> ppisati, as it sure as hell doesn't work right
<ppisati> apw: abus adt?
<apw>     UBUNTU: [Config] ARM_ATAG_DTB_COMPAT=y
<apw> ppisati, ^ that bag of untested crap
<ppisati> apw: that is working, but we need a flash-kernel capable of appending the dtb at the end of the kernel
<apw> ppisati, kernel doesn't build on armhf for me with it turned on
<apw> how did you test it
<ppisati> apw: let me try it
<ppisati> apw: was using vanilla rc7
<apw> ppisati, try and build the tip of master-next on saucy
<ppisati> apw: let me try
<apw> fails for me with a linking error on a stackprotector symbol
<apw> ppisati, so you never tried this option against our tree before, so i am not going ma
<apw> mad
<ppisati> apw: if it's preventing the kernel from building, rip it off
<ppisati> apw: i'll follow p with another patch
<apw> ppisati, it does seem to be, i am tracking it now, mips seems to have had the same issue
<apw> i am trying their solutio
<apw> give me 10m before i give up and throw it back at you
<nfk> apw, guess three times what happened after i updated and used autoclean or whatever removed unneeded packages
<nfk> i'm starting to suspect file system not getting synced or something
<apw> nfk, well it naturally syncs after 30s and you are rebooting which natrually syncs
<apw> as it unmounts at least
<nfk> apw, yeah, mounted manually, booted just fine, rebooted and now it works right from POST
<nfk> err
<nfk> not mounted but booted manually
<apw> ppisati, ok i think i have a recipe to make this compile
<apw> ppisati, will confirm and get back to you
<ppisati> apw: cool, thanks
<apw> jsalisbury, hey ... bug #1219660 that anthony is asking about, i think we expect lts backport kernels to carry that additional firmware, is this a bug you are aware ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219660 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth device 0cf3:0036 is not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219660
<jsalisbury> apw, I haven't done anything with that bug, since it was assigned to Anthony.
<apw> jsalisbury, ok ta
<jsalisbury> apw, I usually just give a bug assinged to someone a quick review, but then assume they are working it.  
<apw> jsalisbury, understood
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 2 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<apw> ppisati, are you able to test the concatenated dtb stuff locally if i have a kernle which builds ?
<ppisati> apw: yep
<apw> ppisati, ok, i've pushed a preliminary master-next for the next upload, could you test that on something arm for me
<ppisati> apw: i'll do
<apw> ppisati, thanks
<apw> ppisati, i am hoping to upload it real soon if/when you are happy
<ppisati> apw: i'm a build away from testing, hold on
<apw> ppisati, heh i am not in that much of a hurry, but i know it is beer-o-clock for you
<ppisati> apw: i wanna stay sober tonight :)
<apw> False
<apw> (want_to_stay_sober_p)
<apw> nil
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues September 10th, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<apw> yo
<aquarius> (question from the other day, because I had to leave before I could wait for an answer) My machine locks up solid on a fairly regular basis - Ubuntu 13.10 and up-to-date, unresponsive to keypresses, and not listening to the network. I think this might be a kernel thing because once I happened to be on a virtual console when it happened and got a bunch of lines saying "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#n stuck for 23s! 
<aquarius> [some-process:12345]" (with n in 0, 1, 2, 3). I don't know how to further diagnose, because it's locked up -- I have to powercycle to get the machine back, by which time logs and so on are gone, so I don't know how to file a bug about it. What should I do?
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-04
<ppisati> moin
<smb> ppisati, morning
<smb> infinity, You are still slacking on sponsoring (of course me, thats all I care)
<infinity> smb: You know, you could say something nice.  Butter me up.  Tell me I'm pretty.
<smb> infinity, You know after so long I think I have lost my sense of diplomacy. :-P
<infinity> smb: *cough*
<infinity> smb: Hey, we got your crash stuff in, one thing at a time.
<infinity> Honestly, I'd like to get you PPU rights for Xen* stuff anyway.
<infinity> Probably should just add it to the kernel set.
<smb> infinity, Oh yes, was that after 2 months of begging or more. :) Yeah well its just that I think I would love one or two real reviews of my approaches to weed out the small lapses that might have crawled in
<infinity> smb: *nod*... I agree that reviewing is sane and reasonable here.
<infinity> smb: Keep pestering.  You're not actually annoying me.  Just makes me feel bad when I can't always make the time. :P
<smb> infinity, So maybe I should try to get apw on the MRE ones as they are not that crazy / new
<smb> At least one by one. For Xen-4.3 its now down to a FFE :(
<smb> infinity, Heh I try my very best Mrs. Sophie
<infinity> smb: The 4.3 FFe will be approved, as long as you also promise to make sure deps/rdeps all work.
<smb> infinity, I am pretty sure they work as before *cough*
<infinity> That's some curious phrasing.
<smb> I tried xcp/xen-api and it was not working too well with Xen-4.2
<smb> and the same way with Xen-4.3
<smb> All the things we found in rdeps at least now have compiled in my PPA
<smb> infinity, I tried to document that in the FFE (can give you the link if you want to, though I suppose you have a search for them)
<infinity> smb: The bug URL wouldn't hurt.  I'm scatterbrained this week.
<smb> infinity, vJetlag? :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen/+bug/1218817
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218817 in xen (Ubuntu) "[FFE] Update to Xen-4.3 in Saucy" [High,New]
<smb> Reminds me I had planned on vJetlag or vHangover for this week...
<apw> ppisati, moin, hows arm today
<ppisati> apw: looking at it right now
 * apw is aware it is early :)
<apw> oh so painfully aware
<ppisati> apw: looks good
<ppisati> apw: tested on omap, vexpress, calxeda cx1000 and cx2000 (midway), both generic and generic-lpae
<ppisati> brb
<apw> ppisati, cool so you resolved your calxeda issues without change to the code
<ppisati> apw: it was the conserver
<ppisati> apw: sometimes that thing goes belly up and i can't connect to some node
<ppisati> apw: it takes some kicking
<ppisati> apw: and then it works
<ppisati> $omehow
<smb> ^ Does this mean it works like the otheros or by inserting coins to run
<apw> smb, :)
<apw> ppisati, heh nice ... i love quality (switch it on and off 3 times and it will probabally work) h/w
<smb> Maybe they have to put a huge blender next to it... just for some motivational benefit :)
<apw> blendtek to the rescue
 * henrix -> lunch
<jsalisbury> apw, when you have a chance, can you take a look at bug 1220616 ?  It sounds like 3.11.0-4 may be missing some modules?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220616 in linux (Ubuntu) "missing modules in linux-image-3.11.0-4-generic" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220616
<smb> jsalisbury, I think that might just be a misunderstanding and the linux-extra package
<jsalisbury> smb, ok.  that would make sense if the lowlatency kernel didn't use a linux-extra package and -generic did.
<smb> jsalisbury, I believe that is the case. 
<smb> A sec, lets check
<jsalisbury> smb, yeah, it looks like the modules may be here instead: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/amd64/linux-image-extra-3.11.0-4-generic/filelist
<smb> jsalisbury, Yep and linux-lowlatency looks to be producing only headers and image
<jsalisbury> smb, great, thanks for the help!
<smb> no problem
<rtg> apw, push Ubuntu-3.11.0-5.10 to master ?
<smb> rtg, He is currently away. And are you expected to be here either? 
<rtg> smb, yep
<smb> rtg, Hm ok, in that case maybe you want to check the calendar entry you made because I changed it according to what I thought was better than a one hour holiday
<rtg> smb, hmm, I might have changed plans and just forgot to update the calendar. sorry.
<smb> rtg, Meh, just the email sound longer than that and seemed to make more sense. :) 
<smb> rtg, Anyway google says apw should return online soonish
<apw> smb, heheh move and lunch done... i am here
<apw> rtg will do
<apw> rtg, done
<apw> rtg, you must remind me which of the PPAs you drop the pre-release lts backports
<rtg> apw, I was just about to upload the saucy LTS
<rtg> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/s-lts-backport
<apw> rtg, i assumed you were, and that was why you noticed master being not pusjed
<rtg> apw, gotta test build first
<apw> great
 * apw calls it a day
 * rtg -> lunch
<arges> sforshee: ping
<Whoopie> Hi, since updating to 3.8.0-30-generic on precise, my dell laptop crashes on resume from hibernate. I could localize the culprit to be latest zram updates as removing the zram-config package fixes the crashes.
<Whoopie> I found bug report 1215513 which also identifies zram as an issue. Could the ubuntu devs perhaps look at this issue? Thanks a lot.
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-05
<ppisati> moin
<smb> ppisati, morning (damn you early risers :-P)
 * apw yawns
<smb> apw, Someone pushed you out of your bed?
<apw> smb, yeah the alarm (normal wakeup one0
<smb> apw, Damn those things too. :) Though usually I would not expect you to be on irc that quickly after
<apw> smb, different location, different pattern
<smb> apw, Yeah, wrong birds outside and wrong bed below one
<apw> heh
<apw> bah i would need to upgrade my openvpn server all the way to saucy to get official ipv6 support; that sucks
<smb> Wow, would have thought we had support for longer now, and I thought just to have spotted changes in P about v6 in ... something
<apw> it has some 'ipv6' options in there, but actually if you arn't just using a TAP it is pretty hard
<apw> well i guess unless something got backported i guess
<apw> oh it might be 'using ipv6 for transport' is not supported until 2.3
<smb> I tend to be not following ipv6 that closely as you do (due to slacking on my side and any providers I got)
<apw> slackage in ipv6 seems to be an industry standard
<apw> it is funny (to me) that my vps has had  ipv6 from day 1, and i have had it more than 5 years
<ppisati> brb
<henrix> kamal-away: bjf: sconklin: this bug seems to be a regression in raring: bug #1215513
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215513 in linux (Ubuntu) "System locks up, requires hard reset" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215513
 * henrix -> lunch
<sconklin> henrix: thanks
<henrix> sconklin: in fact, the issue should be present in quantal as well. lets see if we can get the original bug reporter to test the kernels with the offending commit reversed
<bjf> henrix, yes i was looking at that late yesterday
<rtg> apw, the server dudes will likely be hassling us about bug #1218995 - you're kind of the expert in both topics
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218995 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hyper-V Synthetic Video Frame Buffer Driver not working" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218995
<bjf> henrix, since it's a staging driver and one that folks can easily disable and live without until its fixed i'm inclined to identify the fix and get it into the next cycle rather than respinning kernels at the end of this cycle
<bjf> henrix, if we can identify the fix (and it looks like we may have already) we'll have -proposed kernels next week with the possible fix
<henrix> bjf: makes sense to me. it looks there's a fix upstream, but its a non-trivial backport. i'm taking a look at it ATM, but we may just revert the offending commit as well
<bjf> henrix, ack
<bjf> sconklin, ^ seem reasonable ?
<henrix> bjf: we'll probably need to bring a few extra commits to backport the fix to 3.5 and 3.8. but i'm still looking at it (trying to reproduce here)
<sconklin> bjf, henrix: yes, seems reasonable to go with a workaround and figure out how to really fix it in the next cycle
<rtg> henrix, bjf: as a matter of distro kernel policy, staging drivers are "best effort". we can do whatever we want because I don't consider them subject to SRU (as long as we don't do something egregiously stupid)
<bjf> rtg, right that's why i wasn't going to respin for this issue
<rtg> ack
<bjf> rtg, henrix, also why i'm thinking just revert the 2-line patch and move on
<bjf> if that is the issue
<rtg> bjf, what driver is it ?
<henrix> rtg: zram
<rtg> ah, that mess
<sconklin> rtg, bjf iirc there's talk of moving zram into mainline soonish
<sconklin> fwiw
<rtg> sconklin, yeah, but I think its had some serious work to get moved out of staging
<rtg> I guess it depends on what kernel version we're talking about
<sconklin> the only thing a search turned up is a story on phoronix, and we know how accurate that might be . . .
<rtg> apw, did you notice this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/882147/comments/37
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 882147 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Undecided,In progress]
<rtg> jsalisbury, can you help out Til on bug #1167301 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1167301 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0166 [ThinkPad Twist S230u 3347] REGRESSION: Mirroring display works only with 1024x768 (4:3) whereas my laptop has 1366x768 (16:9) & external monitor 1920x1080 (16:9)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167301
<jsalisbury> rtg, sure
<smoser> rtg, what made you think udev at bug 1220918 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220918 in linux (Ubuntu) "networking does not come up in cloud image on hyper-v" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220918
<smoser> it isn't impossible, but seems unlikely to me.
<rtg> smoser, because you can manually configure the network ? that implies the driver is working.
<smoser> if you look at the boot log, 'ci-info' (from cloud-init) shows that the network interfaces is up.
<smoser> and /etc/network/interfaces is 'auto eth0' and 'dhcp'.
<smoser> so it would seem udev did its job of sending the network device added and ifup brought tried to dhcp, but the dhcp failed.
<smoser> i suspected dhcp server was busted, this is reported to work if you just swap out a precise image.
<rtg> smoser, ok, I didn't look that close. if dhcp is running on that interface then udev has likely done its job.
<smoser> i dont know for sure that dhcp is running... but 'ifconfig' showed the interface up.
<rtg> smoser, I wonder what would happen if you ran dhclient by hand ?
<smoser> well as reported it worked.
<smoser> but that was much later in boot.
<rtg> smoser, what was the bug number again ? I'll go back and take a closer look.
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220918
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220918 in linux (Ubuntu) "networking does not come up in cloud image on hyper-v" [High,Incomplete]
<smoser> basically, they tried to boot an image, it failed, logged in, ran 'ubuntu-bug' (and created the attached data)
<smoser> and then ran 'ifup eth0' and it worked.
<smoser> jsalisbury, do you have an easy way to install raring kernel into saucy ?
<rtg> smoser, well, the driver thinks it is up; "[   14.878905] hv_netvsc vmbus_0_12: Device MAC fa:16:3e:3f:96:eb link state up"
<smoser> that woudl be another good reason to think its up :)
<smoser> but 'ifconfig eth0 up' isn't "dhcp worked"
<rtg> how about getting them to try the official release kernel ?
<smoser> well 12.04 works. per report.
<smoser> what is "official release kernel"
<smoser> raring ?
<rtg> 3.11.0-5 ?
<smoser> 3.11.0-4.9
<smoser> is what they used.
<rtg> they are booting 3.11.0-4 which is an -rc7 kernel IIRC
<smoser> well its what was in a cloud image built yesterday.
<smoser> err. maybe 2 days ago.
<rtg> hmm, freaking beta freeze ....
<smoser> http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/saucy/current/saucy-server-cloudimg-amd64.manifest
<smoser> yeah, that is still in there today.
<rtg> -5 should bubble up in another day or 2
 * apw has had enough of reviewing xen, and calls it a day
 * smb has had enough of being reviewed and does the same
<jsalisbury> smoser, sorry missed your request.  You can download the Raring kernel from: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/linux/3.8.0-30.44  
<jsalisbury> smoser, and install it with dpkg
<jsalisbury> smoser, unless you want to wait and test the 3.11.0-5 kernel first
<rtg> kamal, looks like a 3.8 regression in bug #1167301 (see comment #57)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1167301 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0166 [ThinkPad Twist S230u 3347] REGRESSION: Mirroring display works only with 1024x768 (4:3) whereas my laptop has 1366x768 (16:9) & external monitor 1920x1080 (16:9)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167301
<kamal> rtg, looking at the code, I think the behavior would be the same even now in 3.11
<rtg> kamal, I'm sure Til would be happy to verify that for you
<kamal> "for me"   ;-)
<kamal> rtg, fyi, he already confirmed that the problem still happens in 3.11 (comment #50)
<rtg> kamal, ack
<kamal> rtg, so this is effectively "just" an upstream drm bug.  I'm inclined to advise him to file a bug on kernel.org.
<rtg> kamal, yep, but you might also consider reverting it from stable in the meantime
<kamal> rtg, but then I'd be re-breaking whatever it was intended to fix in the first place (and its been in 3.8 stable since 3.8.8 -- ages and ages) ... and it'll appear in Saucy.   I don't think I'll revert it from 3.8 unless/until upstream agrees (which I bet they won't).
<rtg> ok
<kamal> jsalisbury, fyi regarding your comment #47 in bug 1167301 ...  The patch that Til posted there isn't a proposed fix -- that's the content of the committed patch that broke it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1167301 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:0166 [ThinkPad Twist S230u 3347] REGRESSION: Mirroring display works only with 1024x768 (4:3) whereas my laptop has 1366x768 (16:9) & external monitor 1920x1080 (16:9)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167301
<jsalisbury> kamal, ahh, ok.
<kamal> jsalisbury, specifically 196e077dc165a307efbd9e7569f81bbdbcf18f65
<jsalisbury> kamal, thanks.  I'd yet to look close at the commit that caused the regression.
<kamal> jsalisbury, np... until I looked at the commit, I misunderstood what he meant there too!
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-06
<infinity> psivaa: What's the deal with linux-lts-quantal?
<ppisati> moin
<smb> ppisati, morning
<smb> infinity, You will be surely pleased to hear that it is now "only" a peek into R's unapproved queue to get at least the Raring Xen MRE ahead. :-P
 * apw yawns, morning
<smb> apw, morning as well
<psivaa> infinity: there were a couple of failures due to 'no space' issue in the tests. just had to re-run them. i've released it now. apologies for the delay
<infinity> psivaa: Danke.
<smb> cking, You did not hear me the second time either?
<cking> smb, pardon? no
<smb> cking, you see lips?
<smb> cking, we can hear you
<cking> yep, (this must sound weird to anyone reading irc)
<smb> They should be used to it by now
<amitk_> cking: if I didn't know you were talking about mumble, then yes, it would sound strange indeed :)
 * cking applies updates, then a hammer and reboots
<apw> cking, when it gets into that state for me, i sometimes find starting the audio wizard (in mumble) and running forward about 3 steps makes things work
<apw> zequence, yo ho ho, i was just about to do a lowlatency spin in development and i figured i would make sure it was pushed out to github, but you don't yet have a github for S can you make one?
<apw> zequence, i have tried to figure out how you made those, from what you forked, but i can't so i'll have to leave it to you
 * henrix -> lunch
<rtg> apw, hey perl dude, could you evaluate the correctness of the comments beginning at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1221138/comments/4 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221138 in linux (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.5.0-39-generic 3.5.0-39.60~precise1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 17" [Low,Confirmed]
<sforshee> smb: did you ever test changing screen brightness on your lenovo with 3.11?
<rtg> arges, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1189998/comments/12 - Are you gonna send a pull request ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189998 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "bluetooth disconnection corrupts memory and causes kernel panic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<arges> rtg: hey. i'm looking into it more atm
<rtg> arges, ack
<arges> rtg: so those 6 commits fix the issue, and all are related to fixing how bluetooth tty open/closes, and i don't see any newer patches for those files. they apply cleanly to saucy. I think the best thing would be test on saucy and bit, then think about SRUing patches for older release.
<arges> I'll format a mail to kteam list, unless there is something else you recommending checking
<rtg> arges, that seems sufficient. I'll await your pull request.
<arges> cool
<apw> rtg, oddness, will investigate (the perl thing)
<rtg> apw, ack
<apw> rtg, odd, seems to work for me, in a simple test ... and from the context i think everyone else would see it if it was broken
<rtg> apw, thats sort of what I was thinking. could the bug reporter have a different shell ?
<apw> rtg, that is possible, except pwd is generally available as a non-builtin and surely you wouldn't make a pwd builtin with non-giving-one-the-working-directory semantics ... would you ?
<rtg> apw, damned if I know
<apw> prehaps he has emacs as his shell :)
<rtg> apw, I don't think using getcwd() is necessarily wrong, but I also don't think its the root cause for his problem.
<apw> rtg, concur, chaning to getcwd would be fine i am sure
<rtg> apw, do you think we should bother ? I hate fixing things that aren't broken.
<apw> i'd be against cahnging anything withouth knowing why it wasn't working ... given it works for millions of people
<rtg> apw, right, that seems reasonable to me
 * apw bails ... have fun
<rtg> later dude
<cyphermox> rtg: hey, any idea if there are some more reports of iwlwifi not behaving with N or something, lately, for saucy?
<rtg> cyphermox, dunno for sure. sforshee and Johannes cooked up a patch for some beacon errors that affected N
<cyphermox> rtg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6071173/ -- bkerensa has been asking about issues with wireless, so far I suggested trying to see if wd_disable=1 helps
<cyphermox> ah
 * henrix -> EOD
<rtg> cyphermox, saucy has a SAUCE patch for that IIRC.
<cyphermox> alright, I'll take a look
<cyphermox> I was just cloning the git tree now anyway
<rtg> cyphermox, 'UBUNTU: SAUCE: mac80211: ignore (E)CSA in probe response frames'
<cyphermox> thanks
<bkerensa> rtg: Bug #1221857
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1221857 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wifi slowly degrades until no data transfer " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221857
<sforshee> cyphermox: I've never seen anything like that before
<sforshee> cyphermox: I have seen some of the "failed to flush ..." messages, but they don't seem to correlate with any noticable performance issues or disconnections
<sforshee> cyphermox: the patch rtg pointed at you at won't help, it fixes disconnects due to invalid ECSA IEs in probe response frames with some netgear APs. I don't see any of that in the logs.
<cyphermox> sforshee: right
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-09-07
<LinuxGold> I'm running Ubuntu Server 13.04 and upgraded to kernel 3.11.0-996, getting error i2c i2c-3 sendbytes: NAK bailout in console
<ruien> Hello all. I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel and trying to do some kernel dev but building using "debian/rules binary-generic" is *slow* -- it tries to rebuild from scratch every change, rather than just detecting modified files and building only the necessary pieces the way `make` does. It requires "debian/rules clean" (otherwise my changes are ignored), and even "make deb-pkg" is slow. Question: anyone know how to install 
<ruien> In short, I expect that after modifying only one file in the kernel source, it should rebuild in <10 minutes (as it does when using "make" only, not the debian-specific stuff). All I really want is some info on the sort of workflow do kernel devs really use. User-Mode Linux perhaps?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-01
<hallyn> sforshee: feh, t440s with Wireless-AC 7260 keeps dropping wifi.  hitting fn-f8 twice brings it back.  (I'll wait to file a bug until i have a chance to look at syslog and maybe test upstream kernel, but you've unwittingly become my wifi expert, so i give yo uworthless info like this, sorry)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-02
<shadeslayer> hey ho
<apw> cking, you did some testing for us, on cfq/deadline etc, as we were considering flipping back to cfq "because clearly it is better" ... and it wasn't
<apw> cking, shadeslayer is asking to switch to cfq ...
<cking> apw, as per usual, it depends on the usecase
<shadeslayer> fwiw userland stuff depends on CFQ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1310402
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1310402 in linux "Userland depends on ionice idle but default scheduler is "deadline". " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1310402 in linux (Ubuntu) "Userland depends on ionice idle but default scheduler is "deadline". " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<apw> shadeslayer, well you can simply change it via sysfs
<shadeslayer> apw: I'm not arguing about that
<shadeslayer> it's just that it seems like a runtime dep
<apw> but as i recall the analysis we switched to deadline, because we saw visible delayes in desktop from cfq
<shadeslayer> I see, atleast for Kubuntu we wanted to switch to CFQ because the file indexer was trashing the HDD since io niceness was not available on deadline
<shadeslayer> so I kind of did this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/1:14.10ubuntu3
<apw> which seems reasonable
<cking> the main problem is that whatever one choses there will be cases where one ioscheduler is better than the other
<shadeslayer> I'm not arguing against that :D
<apw> i am not actually sure what you are arguing
<shadeslayer> All I'm saying is that some userland stuff depends on CFQ
<shadeslayer> and I was wondering if there was testing done to see if we can change to CFQ
<shadeslayer> and wanted to look at testing data
<shadeslayer> because I want to see cases where deadline is better on the desktop 
<shadeslayer> and see how kubuntu would be affected
<cking> there has been testing done over a wide range of kernels and I doubt we will switch for this release
<shadeslayer> yep, that's reasonable since we're past FF
<shadeslayer> but data :(
<shadeslayer> where do I find the data :(
<cking> shadeslayer, it's currently not published because I'm still working on a fully automated test rig
<cking> and with so many schedulers, file system times, media and kernels it's taking a while to gather a full set of data across releases + kernels
<shadeslayer> okay, do you have a document that has testing parameters and such?
<shadeslayer> cking: I assume the tests for the desktop are only run for Unity?
<cking> shadeslayer, nope, it's all command line driven with 20 or so fio tests
<shadeslayer> okay
<cking> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=cking/fs-test-proto.git;a=summary
<cking> and it's PROTO type code
<shadeslayer> ack
<cking> i.e. it's bound to have bugs and it's still work in progress
<apw> shadeslayer, perhaps there is something to be said to getting your "select scheduler" job into something common to all servers etc to have different defaults
<cking> shadeslayer, when I get some free time I'll try and write a fio test that reproduces that issue in that bug report
<shadeslayer> apw: possibly
<apw> it almost wants to be a kernel thing, though we don't really have "one package" due to the "multiple kernels installed" .... hmmm
<shadeslayer> I just picked it up from the debian docs on udev rules, so I'm not really in the best position to write a more complex rule
<apw> it would be nice if one had /etc/default/linux which let us change "things" which are kernel side, hmmm
<cking> apw, yeah, like defaults for types of usecases, e.g. webserver, database, mailserver, desktop HDD,desktop SSD, etc
<shadeslayer> cking: apw btw do these tests also test things like apps contending for disk reads/writes ?
<shadeslayer> because for the desktop that would be the most important thing
<cking> shadeslayer, some of my fio test do simulate multiple reader writers in different i/o patterns
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues September 9th, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<JFSTWO> !ops
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<ubot2`> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<JFSTWO> !ops
<ubot2`> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<ubot5> Help! lamont, zul, T-Bone, mdz, or jdub
<bjf> dannf, we've not turned the crank on a new trusty yet. i expect rtg will get those ahci xgene patches sorted. don't know what happened there.
<dannf> bjf: ack, thx
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-03
<hans109h> @apw I finally figured out how to apply your patches to the source and compile the latest kernel so that my serial port works.  Thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-04
<binBASH> Hi all could anyone look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1318551 please? There seems to be an issue with CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP causing system bootup to fail mostly with kernel panic
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1318551 in linux "Kernel Panic - not syncing: An NMI occurred, please see the Integrated Management Log for details." [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318551 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic - not syncing: An NMI occurred, please see the Integrated Management Log for details." [High,Confirmed]
<mnencia> binBASH: sometime with kernel panic, sometime not, but the system become so slow that it cannot even spawn a process
<binBASH> mnencia: yup
<apw> binBASH, this seems to be the -release pocket kerenl, ie not upgraded ?
<apw>  [203930.174171] CPU: 0 PID: 0 Comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu
<apw> does this occur with the latest kernel in -updates ?
<binBASH> apw: tested it also with some of the nightly kernel builds from 3.15.x series, happens there also
<apw> binBASH, is there an older kernle which did not show this issue?
<apw> binBASH, did we try the latest 3.13 though?  that has a heap of stable updates on it
<apw> from anywhere up to 3.17
<binBASH> apw: The only thing I got currently to answer this is kernel installation history => http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bxqAtDaN and yes I think it didn't appear on 3.11
<apw> binBASH, ok add that info to the bug, as it was introduced quite recent, a gross bisect would be the first step, to test with the mainline kernels between 3.11 and 3.13
<apw> ie confirm it as in v3.13 and not in v3.11.<latest>
<apw> and then test v3.12.<latest>
<apw> get what you can test into the bug, and we can drive it from there
<kirkland> hey team -- I'm having a bunch of problems with USB on an Intel NUC where I just installed Utopic
<kirkland> actually, I've been working with jsalisbury on some regressions on the Trusty updates kernel, which seems to be going in the wrong direction, on the same hardware, with respect to USB
<apw> kirkland, bug #?
<kirkland> apw: I suspect it's part of or related to Bug #1350480
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1350480 in linux "[REGRESSION] Kernel update renders Intel NUC (i5-3427) unbootable with USB devices plugged in" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350480
<ubot5> bug 1350480 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "[REGRESSION] Kernel update renders Intel NUC (i5-3427) unbootable with USB devices plugged in" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350480
<apw> kirkland, ok, the last thing in there was a test kernel with a proposed upstream fix applied, did that work ?
<smoser> rtg, did i give information needed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1355196
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1355196 in linux "compiz fails with intel_do_flush_locked failed: Invalid argument" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355196 in linux (Ubuntu) "compiz fails with intel_do_flush_locked failed: Invalid argument" [High,Confirmed]
<rtg> smoser, I've had some upgrade issues on a couple of laptops and found that a re-install worked just fine. how about booting a Live USB to see if that is your case ?
<rtg> I had the same symptoms, e.g., blanks screen after lightdm login
<smoser> that doesnt seem likely. i reprodue with the 'guest' user.
<smoser> possibly it could be config in /etc/ somewhere i guess.
<Sarvatt> i just updated the bug, seems like a problem on that whole generation of gpus on 3.16..
<rtg> Sarvatt, is it a GM45 ?
<Sarvatt> yup
<rtg> ah, one of the old ones
<Sarvatt> theres a fix in 3.17 thats cc:stable but its not in the queue yet
<rtg> Sarvatt, I was googling this bug earlier today (got distracted), but noticed that patch.
<rtg> Sarvatt, I think I saw it in the 3.16.x review pile, so it'll appear by about tomorrow in stable
<Sarvatt> figured it woulda been in https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/stable-queue.git/tree/queue-3.16
<Sarvatt> yeah i dont see it in https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/9/3/918
<Sarvatt> may want to manually pick it up, thats a pretty darn nasty bug
<rtg> Sarvatt, already done
<rtg> smoser, I'm gonna upload today, so give 3.16.0-13.19 a try when it becomes available tomorrow.
<Sarvatt> found a few dupes, its been busted since july, eww
<rtg> Sarvatt, did you mark 'em as dupes against 1355196 ?
<Sarvatt> yeah, figured you used that buglink
<rtg> yup
<BjoernC> ^^
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-05
<RAOF> apw: Hey, ho! Need any bees?
<apw> RAOF, send me a whole container please .. it is going to be a hard day
<RAOF> apw: 
<RAOF> apw: Would you have any idea at all why http://paste.ubuntu.com/8257535/ will reliably fail the first 383 times and then successfully create a tmpfile on the 384th time?
<apw> RAOF, that is mad
<RAOF> Correct!
<RAOF> Would you like a kernel bug about it? :)
<RAOF> (Is it reproducible on your system? It seems that it fails - until the 384th time - on three different Mir developers' systems)
<apw> RAOF, nope, i'd file a bug on your code :)
<apw> yep it reproduced just the same, but its your fault :)
<apw> O_TMPFILE requires a mode
<apw>         fd = open(argv[1], O_TMPFILE | O_RDWR | O_EXCL, 0644);
<apw> change it to that, and it succeeds on the first one, stack junk being passed
<apw> RAOF, ^
<RAOF> apw: For added bonus giggles, run it as root :)
<apw> i don't think i want to know what it does hten
<apw> $ ./X PREFIX
<apw> succeeded at iteration 1
<RAOF> So, that's a glibc bug then; either not translating open(foo, options) into open(foo, options, mode) when passed O_TMPFILE or in the documentation (which does not say you need mode, and gives an example without it)?
<apw> it is doecumented in the manual page as being required
<apw>               mode specifies the permissions to use in case a new file is created.  This argument must be supplied when O_CREAT or O_TMPFILE is specified in flags; if neither O_CREAT nor
<apw>               O_TMPFILE  is  specified,  then  mode  is  ignored.  The effective permissions are modified by the process's umask in the usual way: The permissions of the created file are
<apw>               (mode & ~umask).  Note that this mode applies only to future accesses of the newly created file; the open() call that creates a read-only file may well return a  read/write
<apw>               file descriptor.
<apw> open is so very special, i am not sure there is any other c abi which has an optional parameter
<apw> and the example in the manual page for it has a mode:
<apw>                   char path[PATH_MAX];
<apw>                   fd = open("/path/to/dir", O_TMPFILE | O_RDWR,
<apw>                                           S_IRUSR | S_IWUSR);
<apw> so where are you seeing an example without
<RAOF> I'm misreading that example :)
<RAOF> Thanks!
<apw> ahh good, thats fine then :)
<apw> it is very rare to see modes spelt out, rather than just octal
<zyga> good morning
<apw> RAOF, and to close the loop, that succeeds on the 384th iteration because your iterator is in the mode slot on the stack, and 386 -> 0600
<apw> 384 even
<zyga> hey
<zyga> __bjf: ping?
<bjf> zyga, what's up?
<apw> !contentless pings ...
<ubot2`> apw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> apw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rtg> apw has awakened the bot storm
<zyga> bjf: hey
<zyga> bjf: we'd like to shrink the 3.2 test pool for SRU
<zyga> bjf: currently it's around 40 systems
<zyga> bjf: would that be okay with you?
<rtg> smoser, have you tried the 3.16.0-13.19 on  your GM45 yet ?
<rtg> 3.16.0-13.19  kernel*
<bjf> zyga, in general i'm rarely ok with shrinking the test pool .. is there a good reason for doing so?
<bjf> zyga, are any of these systems server class or are they all laptops?
<zyga> bjf: IIRC we want to reduce the load on the team
<zyga> bjf: I don't think there are any severs
<zyga> bjf: I'll check and let you know
<bjf> zyga, it's all automated
<zyga> bjf: that's a good point, let me check why we wanted to do that first
<zyga> bjf: launching tests is still not automatic, we need to power up each box, etc
<zyga> bjf: there are issues with the number of machines and our AP (access point) capacity
<zyga> bjf: there are no severs in the 3.2 pool that we are testing in taipei, there are some in other labs
<zyga> bjf: the reason for this request is that ara wants us to prioritize on 12.04.5 testing
<zyga> bjf: and SRUs still take a lot of our time to run and check
<bjf> zyga, i'm trying to figure out how to say this nicely ... it really sounds like you folks are going to make this change and are just telling me about it. i really don't get to say "no"
<zyga> bjf: no, we're actually asking
<zyga> bjf: so if you want us to keep doing this, it's okay to say no
<zyga> bjf: and we won't shrink it
<bjf> zyga, give me a bit to think about it 
<bjf> zyga, how many machines would this leave in the 3.2 test pool after the reduction?
<zyga> bjf: we'd like to cut the number of machines by half
<bjf> zyga, ok, but i don't know how many systems you have now so half of an unknown is an unknown
<zyga> bjf: ah, sorry, it's about 40 systems currently
<zyga> bjf: 46 to be precise
<bjf> zyga, ok, so you'd go down to 20 .. ok, i'll think on it and get back to you soon
<zyga> bjf: thanks
<bjf> zyga, sorry ... i see that you told me 40 earlier .. my bad
<bjf> zyga, will you still be doing testing with the precise kernel or will it just be lts-backport-trusty testing?
<bjf> zyga, the way i'm reading this it sounds like you will still do precise on those 20 systems .. i just want to make sure i understand correctly
<zyga> bjf: we're only trying to limit the number of systems, we're going to test all the kernels as usual
<zyga> bjf: and after the 12.04.5 tests are done we will probably get back to the full pool (IIRC that's what ara wanted)
<zyga> bjf: yes, we plan to test the same set of kernels as usual
<zyga> bjf: so precise, precise-lts, trusty and perhaps lucid 
<bjf> zyga, are you saying this is a temp. think (one time only) or a permanent change?
<bjf> s/think/thing/
<zyga> bjf: IIRC it's the temp change, let me check
<bjf> zyga, ok i *completely* misunderstood you. *yes* i'm ok with a limited test pool for this cycle.
<bjf> zyga, apparently i'm still asleep
<zyga> bjf: I just confirmed, it is only temporary
<zyga> bjf: that's okay, I'm about to get sleepy so we're even :>
<zyga> :-)
<bjf> zyga, that makes me much happier, yes i'm ok with it
<zyga> bjf: thank you
<zyga> bjf: just a heads up, if we have the time this cycle, we'll test with the full pool
<zyga> (and I know I just keep poppin up new facts)
<zyga> bjf: so the half-pool is an option we merely _may_ take
<bjf> zyga, sounds good
<zyga> bjf: sorry, still getting used to everything here :)
<hallyn> sforshee: do you have a kernel built with the fuse patches?
<sforshee> hallyn: hmm... I have some debs here that probably have the patches, but I didn't do good enough bookkeeping to be sure without trying them out
<hallyn> sforshee: ok i can always push them to ppa
<sforshee> hallyn: I can get you a build much faster than that
<hallyn> :)
<sforshee> do you care what kernel version it's based on?
<hallyn> sforshee: not particularly.  
<hallyn> i'll just run it in a vm to play with
<sforshee> hallyn: building, should be done in ~10 minutes
<hallyn> sforshee: thanks - i probably won't have time to actually set it up today, but hopefully tonight or this weekend
<rtg> jsalisbury, when you have a minute, could you provide some bisect assistance with bug #1363313. I think he got steered off into the weeds.
<ubot5> bug 1363313 in linux (Ubuntu) "mpt2sas not loaded with LSISAS2008 card in trusty 14.04.1" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1363313
<jsalisbury> rtg, sure
<hallyn> sforshee: so any hints on how you would test the functionality?  could you maybe put a simple example at wiki.ubuntu.com/FUSE_userns?  then I can flesh it out as I use it.
<sforshee> hallyn: http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/fuse-userns-build/
<sforshee> hallyn: I suppose I could put up some of the things I was doing to test
<hallyn> sforshee: thanks!  looking forward to testing that build :)
<sforshee> hallyn: I got started on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FuseUserns but there's only a couple of test cases now. I need to go for now but I'll try to add more tests over the weekend.
<hallyn> sforshee: awesome, thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-06
<binBASH> apw: I've updated now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1318551 as you recommended
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318551 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel Panic - not syncing: An NMI occurred, please see the Integrated Management Log for details." [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-09-07
<calc> i'm trying to go a git bisect for drm-intel-nightly using mainline-build-one using the information from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection but I am getting the following error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8274644/ any tips? Do I need to setup a chroot for it to work, I didn't see mention of that in the guide.
<calc> looking in the script it looks like it hasn't been updated since precise
<Dandel> I have an issue with the kernel panicing due to the ath9k driver and was wondering how i would go about accessing the kernel logs stored in the uefi nvram.
<mjg59> Dandel: You'll need to enable the UEFI pstore backend - I think it's turned off by default
<mjg59> After that, abrt should automatically pick it up
<Dandel> who do i enable it?
<Dandel> the syslog, kernlog and others are useless since whenever it freezes or reboots there is spam of null character making it unreadable in text editors.
<Dandel> and even after checking the backtrace never got saved to disk
<Dandel> also, how would i check how much free memory there is on the efi vars? ( there is a chance my system may brick due to samsung issues, it's a samsung laptop with an amd apu )
<mjg59> The current kernel code should prevent that
<Dandel> i did not.
<Dandel> *it did not
<mjg59> ?
<Dandel> spamtastic :) ( i get hundreds of lines of wifi spam )
<mjg59> I mean, the kernel should prevent the bricking issue
<mjg59> Boot with pstore_disable=0
<Dandel> k... also, the system has been up less than 40 minutes, and there is already 589 instances where the bandwidth changed
<Dandel> ath9k driver leading to a kernel panic in mac80211
<Dandel> from what i can read on the picture i took, the hang is in rate_control_set_rates
<mjg59> Oh, sorry, ignore what I said about abrt. Missed which channel I was in.
<mjg59> After the panic and reboot, there should be some entries in /sys/fs/pstore
<mjg59> Just rm them after you've copied them somewhere
<Dandel> nothing made it there
<mjg59> Have you booted with pstore_disable=0 and then had a crash?
<Dandel> no, it takes a few days
<mjg59> Ok
<mjg59> You need pstore_disable=0 set before the crash
<Dandel> It takes about 4 days
<Dandel> and that depends on how much streaming of video.
<Dandel> how do i enable the pstore now so i can clear it out for next boot?
<mjg59> Set pstore_disable=0 when you boot
<mjg59> Er
<mjg59> efivars.pstore_disable=0
<mjg59> Wait, no. Sorry.
<Dandel> is there a way to make this permanent where updating grub does not wipe out the config?
<mjg59> efi_pstore.pstore_disable=0 pstore.backend=efi
<mjg59> I'm afraid I don't know how to configure Ubuntu's grub
<Dandel> i know i can modify GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in the file /etc/default/grub but package updates of grub usually wipe it out.
<Dandel> mjg59, do you know if the samsung laptops that use amd processors are unaffected by the efi nvram bug you find?
<mjg59> I have no idea, I'm afraid
<mjg59> But the kernel should prevent nvram filling up now
<Dandel> how do i check how much free space is in nvram ?
<Dandel> also, do you have any idea on how to boot linux using the windows uefi boot loader? ( grub has a nasty habit of destroying hibernation support on windows )
<Dandel> also note, that it's uefi specific, so the requirement is that you haft to be setup to use efi/uefi only.
<mjg59> You can't
<mjg59> It'll only boot stuff that's signed by Microsoft
<Dandel> then what about refind?
<Dandel> it's an alternative for grub and does not seem to have the issue with breaking windows hibernation.
<infinity> Dandel: Package updates of grub don't wipe out /etc/default/grub, that's the whole point of the file.
<Dandel> infinity, then do you have any suggestions at silencing the constant spam?
<Dandel> i keep getting the same two messages spammed about 457 times an hour.
<infinity> Dandel: I have no idea about you wifi woes, I was just pointing out that your assetion that grub upgrade "wipe out" /etc/default/grub wasn't at all true.  It's a conffile whose sole purpose is for the package to leave it alone so you can configure your stuff.
<Dandel> yea, but when the grub package updates it wipes that out.
<infinity> ...
<infinity> No, it really doesn't.
<TJ-> Dandel: Only if the package upgrade is configured to replace it with the maintainers version
<infinity> TJ-: Even then, not true, it's not a conffile, but a generated file that we then take great pains to not damage on upgrade.
<Dandel> infinity, then explain to me why when using grub on efi, it breaks hibernation on windows. ( not a known issue on non-efi systems )
<TJ-> infinity: No, it is shipped in grub2-common, as "/usr/share/grub/default/grub"
<infinity> TJ-: Right, but it's not magically replaced.
<infinity> TJ-: Unlike a dpkg conffile, which you could configure dpkg to always take the maintainer's version.
<infinity> Dandel: That's a bit of a non-sequitor.  How does that relate to your claim that we overwrite your config?
<Dandel> it's part of the issues i ran into with the system ( not sure where to report some of it )
<infinity> The hibernation issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1229886
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229886 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub2 cannot bring Win 7 out of hibernation - error 0xc000009a " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<infinity> But if you really are losing /etc/default/grub settings, we'd love a bug and information on how to reproduce it.
<infinity> Random assertions that we wipe out your config, however, I can't work with.  Cause we really do everything in our power not to.
<Dandel> I generally use the stock package configurations :)
<Dandel> although, it was a pain to get dual booting with windows working... I'm thinking of doing a bug report requesting a change in how ubuntu is handled on x86-based efi systems. ( boot loaders )
<TJ-> infinity: I just managed to provoke the "replace /etc/default/grub with the package maintainers version" on 14.04 - trying to figure out why it did that now
<infinity> TJ-: You mean, without it asking?
<Dandel> i think my crash on my wifi may be a user space bug 0o'
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<TJ-> infinity: Yes. It is an edge-case but it can happen (usually because another sys-admin, or a forgetful sys-admin, is unaware/has forgotten about a previous choice they made with ucf) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8279350/
<Dandel> TJ-, In my case it's more of a forgetful sys-admin, where i set things up once and do not expect to haft to prune overrides every time.
<TJ-> Dandel: The only way I know of to cause it to happen every time is to change the UCF configuration itself
<Dandel> ucf configuration?
<Dandel> the only place i know to modify options for grub is /etc/default/grub and on top of that, the grub search scripts ( and the installer ) do not properly detect windows on efi systems.
<Dandel> although i do not have the windows partitions mounted at boot, i mount them later on, but that should not cause issues since i do mount the efi partition.
<TJ-> Dandel: Discovery of other OSes is done and controlled by  "/etc/grub.d/30_os-prober"
<EQ__> hi there
<EQ__> anybody free for some questions about kernel debugging?
<EQ__> gdb does not show any function names even with the vmlinux loaded
<EQ__> thx
<TJ-> EQ__: You need the debug build (unstripped) from the ddeb repository, and possibly the kernel source tree if you wish to dig deeper
<EQ__> I have both
<EQ__> now I recompiled the source with CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y
<EQ__> vmlinux is present, same applies here, no function names in the gdb
<EQ__> I tried with different 3.13.0-x kernels, 3.11.0-x kernel it was the same
<EQ__> but it was working with 3.5.0-x but there was no source on the repository
<EQ__> I tried to debug from debian, now I copied the VM with the ubuntu
<EQ__> I attached the debugger from ubuntu to ubuntu
<EQ__> now it is working, but for me it is weird...
<TJ-> EQ__: I've tried to reproduce the issue here, but it works fine. What function name(s) were missing?
<EQ__> all of them, are you trying to do it from ubuntu?
<EQ__> working with this: GNU gdb (Ubuntu 7.7-0ubuntu3.1) 7.7 - This GDB was configured as "i686-linux-gnu".
<EQ__> was not working with this: GNU gdb (GDB) 7.4.1-debian - This GDB was configured as "x86_64-linux-gnu"
<EQ__> and yeah, I set the architecture to i386 afterwards
<EQ__> when I hit ctrl+c there was no function names in the backtrace
<TJ-> EQ__: We could theorize that the Debian gdb is configured differently in terms of where it looks for debug symbols; I'm not sure whether Debian have adopted the Ubuntu ddeb conventions fully as yet - I know there was discussion on doing that
<EQ__> I see
<EQ__> thanks for the info
<EQ__> bye now
<Dandel> i managed to decrease the log spam of the wireless, and it seems to involve an edge case brought on by mixing new and old equipment.
<Dandel> in particular newer equipment capable of running 450mb/s over the 2.4ghz spectrum.
<Dandel> The older hardware is the atheros AR9285 based wireless chip capable of up to 150 mb/s
<Dandel> the new router uses newer wireless chips, namely the atheros AR9381 and atheros AR9380 ( the later is for 5ghz )
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-31
<cwillu_at_work> the mainline images install and work fine without kmod (which is expected and sane).  Could someone fix the deps to consider the old package to be a valid alternative so that silly --force-depends tricks can be avoided when using the mainline kernel builds to test if issues are fixed in mainline?
<cwillu_at_work> kthxbye
<Kano> hi, where is the wily git?
<rtg> git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/wily
<Kano> nice you rebased it already
<Kano> do you patch the kernel for active skylake support?
<rtg> I can't remember doing anything special for skylake yet
<Kano> i think it is only active with 4.3
<rtg> tjaalton has some patches the he'd like pulled, but I'm gonna wait until they are merged in 4.3
<pepee> hi. this bug seems to be present in the kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1359766 . I'm running 3.19.0-26-generic (from linux-image-generic-lts-vivid), I don't have a swap file/partition, and while the OOM killer was working in 3.16 (IIRC), it hasn't worked for me in months
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359766 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel fails to execute code for killing OOM task if oom_kill_allocating_task = 0" [Medium,Fix released]
<pepee> btw, what was the fix? how come lp.net doesn't even show that info?
<pepee> also, is this bug ubuntu-specific? if so, why are you guys patching things that should "just work"?
<infinity> pepee: The submitter closed the bug claiming it was fixed in 3.13.0-35, the changelog has some 'mm' commits that might relate: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-35.62
<infinity> pepee: And no, that wouldn't be an Ubuntu-specific bug.
<infinity> pepee: It's also pretty unlikely that a bug reported (and reported fixed) on 3.13 is the same as what you're seeing on 3.19, but "the OOM killer doesn't work right" is a pretty vague description of a bug.
<pepee> infinity, well, the description in this case would be: with a OOM situation and vm.oom_kill_allocating_task set to 1, the system won't kill the program, and instead just keep the disk spinning. but it seems to be exactly the same bug
<pepee> now I remember, 3.13 isn't supported anymore, except by ubuntu IIRC...
<infinity> pepee: Ergo, it's supported.
<infinity> pepee: But your bug is in 3.19, not 3.13, so not sure how that relates.
<pepee> infinity, sure, but then, all bugs in 3.13 are ubuntu specific, heh
<infinity> pepee: Also, your description is the exact opposite of the bug you linked, no?
<pepee> in the bug I linked they use vm.oom_kill_allocating_task=0
<infinity> pepee: Yes, and you said it fails if it's =1
<infinity> pepee: Anyhow, please file a bug and describe in more detail how to reproduce, etc.
<pepee> but the description looks similar, disk spinning when it shouldn't
<infinity> pepee: Yeah, any number of kernel bugs could lead to that situation, though.  Similar symptom != same bug.
<infinity> Though I wish the world were that simple.
<pepee> infinity, ah, ok, thanks for your help. I'll report later
<pepee> well, the bug report doesn't mention any other specific info, so...
<infinity> Right, the first report is pretty lacking too. :P
<infinity> Sadly.
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-01
<rtg> infinity, do you know if there is a fix in the pipeline for Wily gcc-5-powerpc64le-linux-gnu ? Still getting a couple of build errors in the kernel.
<apw> rtg, worth poking doko as well
<rtg> apw, was just tracking him down
<apw> #u-devel normally
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: hello
<jsalisbury> cristian_c, I have not received any feedback from upstream yet.  I'll probably have to ping them again.
<cristian_c> jsalisbury: ok
<infinity> rtg: I haven't looked at it yet.  Did doko?
<rtg> infinity, I checked in #u-devel, but didn't really get a solid response yet
<rtg> from doko
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Sep 8th, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-02
<TJ-> Would we expect a system hang when iwl4965 (iwlegacy/4965-mac.c) reports 'BUG_ON idx doesn't match seq control'. I couldn't fully track the IL_ERR macro (dev_err) back to its final expansion
<TJ-> This is with 15.10 amd64 low-latency kernel. May have happened a couple of times in the last 24 hours but this is the first time the log has shown anything
<apw> TJ-, any bug_on can be fatal or not depending on circumstances, but i' dmore commonly expect you to lose wireless 
<apw> TJ-, anyhow you hsould file a bug with the backtrace
<TJ-> apw: Not possible. System hung. If that is the cause of all the hangs I've seen - this is the only logged clue currently. Always happens when the system has been left idle with no-one using it
<apw> then that might be power management perhaps ?
<apw> might be worth seeing if there is a way to turn that off as a test
<apw> TJ-, and which kernel are you running
<TJ-> I somehow think it is unrelated, I've been using a build of 4.1 with PCI IOMEM fixes in for a long time on 14.04, and not been hit. I think this is something unique to the Ubuntu 4.1 build.
<TJ-> apw: amd64 4.1.0-3-lowlatency
<TJ-> There's no ASPM enabled
<apw> TJ-, so wily, has the 4.2 migrated yet ?
<TJ-> I've not see it yet. Not been able to use the mainline 4.2 without manually fixing the workqueue GPL symbol, due to requiring nvidia
<TJ-> I've been having to carry fixes for PCI IOMEM since 3.15 which *should* finally reach mainline in 4.3, so it gets quite involved trying to chase down these issues :)
<apw> TJ-, its in -proposed
<TJ-> OK, I'll enable it and see how it goes. I hate it when there are 0 clues
<rtg> arges, what ever happened with bug #1370352 in trusty ?
<ubot5> bug 1370352 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Trusty) "[Feature] Intel new CPU microcode 20140913 " [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370352
<arges> rtg: looking
<arges> rtg: the bug in the last comment should have been bug 1398975
<ubot5> bug 1398975 in glibc (Ubuntu Utopic) "hardware-assisted lock elision hazardous on x86" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398975
<rtg> arges, yeah, it was circular
<cmagina> I am porting an upstream driver to arm64 and it requires a kernel config update so i ran the updateconfigs target. It made changes to the common config but the new driver is only needed for a specific arch. should i move these changes to that arch's config or leave it how updateconfigs left it?
<cmagina> back porting an upstream arm64 driver
 * cmagina needs stronger coffee
<rtg> cmagina, if the config option is unique to arm64 then it will appear in common since it is the only instance 
<cmagina> rtg: ah, ok, so just leave it since updateconfigs did the right thing
<rtg> yup
<cmagina> thanks
<MikeCamel> Hi, folks - anyone having any joy with 4.2?  No problems compiling, but it hangs at initramfs boot.  Using config files pretty much unchanged from 4.1...
<apw> MikeCamel, boots ok for me here
<apw> cat /proc/version_signature 
<apw> Ubuntu 4.2.0-5.5~masternext201508181139-generic 4.2.0-rc7
<apw> running a slightly older one than the -7.7 in -proposed, but it boots for sure
<rtg> apw, tsk, tsk. you should be booting -7.7
<apw> rtg, i am supprised to find i am not
<rtg> apt-add-repository ?
<MikeCamel> I've just been taking the .xz from kernel.org, and compiling my own.  Old style, but it's what I'm used to.
<MikeCamel> I'm taking debs from ~kernel-ppa: I'll see if those boot.  If they do, I'll try the .config from /boot there, and use that as the starting point.
<apw> rtg, oh how it gets on isn't the issue, lack of care is
<apw> MikeCamel, sound plan
<MikeCamel> been compiling kernels since ~'96.  Recently got back into it.  :-)
<MikeCamel> These days it's just for fun.  In those days, you _had_ to, if you wanted your new h/w to work.
<MikeCamel> right.  biab.  reboot time.
<MikeCamel> well, that booted, at least.  no wifi, but it booted.
<MikeCamel> wonder what the diff was.  Time to do some playing...
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-03
<hallyn> apw: sforshee: so "recently" eric did the patches so that if you mount something over part of /proc, an unpriv user (in userns) can't uncover the mounted part.  can't umount the cover, can't mount a new instance
<hallyn> i didn't really think it was something people did...  more importantly it causes trouble for nested unprivileged containers.  since lxcfs files are mounted over procfiles, unpriv user can't then create a container
<hallyn> how would you feel about a sysctl to turn that off?
<hallyn> (it's done only for proc and sysfs near as i can tell)
<hallyn> maybe i'll see how eric feels about that upstream
<hallyn> hm, though what i'm seeingdoesn't *really* make sense...
<hallyn> hm, maybe there should be an added check for sb equivalence
<hallyn> probably doesn't make him feel as cozy...
<hallyn> heh, can't do that.  no sb yet
<hallyn> well let's instrument for one more debug kernel
<stgraber> hallyn: one thing that worries me there is that those fixes are in stable, so that effectively broke or will break all of our users... admitedly I'm probably the biggest user of userns nesting, but still, I can't be the only one.
<stgraber> adding a sysctl may be fine, but we'd have to SRU a lxc packaging change to all supported releases to turn said sysctl on (and do so conditionally depending on kernel version as some won't have it)
<stgraber> anyway, going to bed now
<Tehdastehdas_> I'm trying to report a kernel bug using "ubuntu-bug linux" as instructed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies . The first instruction after that is "The submitter should provide as much information as possible in the bug description". Where do I write this bug description? The first thing Apport asks me after launching it is "Send the report? | Cancel / Send"
<jpds> Tehdastehdas_: That's after you send it
<Tehdastehdas_> Oh
<Tehdastehdas_> I wonder how many other users stopped there...
<teward> you'd be surprised how many people run `ubuntu-bug` for other packages and just don't put information in either
<Tehdastehdas_> maybe they have browser trouble
<Tehdastehdas_> Success: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1491797
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491797 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shuts down when supposed to suspend as a reaction to self-caused overheat, session lost" [Undecided,New]
<jpds> Tehdastehdas_: Did you configure the system to suspend on overheat?
<apw> we have a configuration option for that
<apw> from what i can see the kernel is seeing the machine hit a critical temperature milestone and bailing to avoid dammage, that seems appropriate
<jpds> Yeah, it doesn't sound like it's being "foolish"
<Tehdastehdas_> But why not suspend as default?
<jpds> Tehdastehdas_: I can't actually think of a situation where any of my machines have overheated
<Tehdastehdas_> Sure, but just google "laptop overheating"
<jpds> And if it was a server room where the aircon failed... I'd rather the machines turned completely off really
<Tehdastehdas_> How do I configure the system to suspend on overheat?
<Tehdastehdas_> Also, how do I change the temperature limit, because sometimes bios crashes the machine first
<jpds> Tehdastehdas_: Only reason I can think of where a laptop would overheat is a blocked fan?
<jpds> At that point... you should clean the fan
<Tehdastehdas_> Nope, the hardware has been disassembled, and everything was fine. Then I drilled extra holes to the bottom.
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, the temperature limits come from the bios tables iirc
<apw> and normally the bios is in charge of the fans and the kernel just finds out about alerts from the bios
<Tehdastehdas_> Using xsensors I can see that the fan runs 3500 rpm right before the crash, while maximum rpm is 5000
<apw> yep and the lenovo bios fan control has been criticised often in the older machines particularly for not spinning up quick enough
<Tehdastehdas_> Another slow fan Lenovo bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/751689
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 751689 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[Lenovo Thinkpad x201s] Overheat due to slow fans when on 'auto'" [Critical,Confirmed]
<apw> indeed cking (not here atm) did a very good write up of the issue, how the huristics in the bios fail to react fast enough
<Tehdastehdas_> In my case the temperature can stay at 90 C for an hour, and the fan won't go faster than 3500 rpm
<Tehdastehdas_> It's quiet though, that's nice
<Tehdastehdas_> Soo, how about making the kernel throttle instead of overheat, and suspend at 97 C instead of shut down at 100 C?
<Tehdastehdas_> by throttling I meant pausing processes to reduce heat production
<jpds> Tehdastehdas_: Have you tried installing cpufrequtils and changing the governor of the CPUs?
<jpds> (Not suggesting that that would solve the problem)
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, really it should not sit at that temp for a long time, ugg, those bios' are broke
<apw> anyhow, i'll ask someone to have a peek later when they are on
<Tehdastehdas_> yes, the bios is broken, but the kernel has many opportunities to remedy the situation, and it wastes them
<Tehdastehdas_> I don't have the skills to trigger cpufrequtils at a certain temperature
<Tehdastehdas_> Besides, that's the kernel's job in my opinion
<jpds> Tehdastehdas_: It doesn't trigger, it runs the whole time
<Tehdastehdas_> so it runs slowly all the time
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, the problem is the bios says to the kernel "do not do this i have it in hand", so the kernel goes about its business and later the bios says "OI YOU ITS TOO HOT STOP NOW" so it does
<Tehdastehdas_> so the kernel should detect the faulty bios from the temperature/rpm -mismatch, and take control?
<apw> i am not sure i can know in advance trivially, and once we get the "alert stop" i am not sure we can take control and switch to suspend
<apw> that said i thought that on these broken lenovos there was a lenovo specific fan control thing you could use
<apw> which would take it out of auto, switching from bios to userspace control of the fans
<Tehdastehdas_> I tried it a couple of years ago, but couldn't make it work, don't remember why
<Tehdastehdas_> Surely it is the kernel's decision to shut down (and not suspend), as it logs the decision
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, not necessarily, that just means it got told it had to shutdown, that the bios said we are about to explode may mean we have no right to then ask the bios to suspend
<Tehdastehdas_> hibernate then, that's not the bios's business?
<apw> except that is a multi-second event we may not be give that long, i would think the contract with the bios is "stop, and make it quick else i will turn off under you"
<apw> not getting into this situation is better, and likely user control of fans is appropriate give this is patently a broken bios
<apw> but, anyhow, we had someone do a lot of work on this in the day, on an x201 iirc which that bug claims, and he ought to have the background on whats what
<Tehdastehdas_> many seconds yes, as is shutting down
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, so ... i see in the bug you mentioned there is a suggestion to run thinkfan with a specific config, have you tried that at all?
<apw> comment #141
<Tehdastehdas_> long time ago, didn't work, don't know why
<Tehdastehdas_> still, I think it's the kernel's job, because users aren't that skilled
<apw> if userspace can fix it, that can be automated such that it is simple for owners of the affected hw in all likleyhood
<apw> the kernel is not really the right place to handle such complex heuristics as they differ for each and every broken bios
<ogra_> didnt the thermal handling switch to userspace with themald recently ? 
<apw> and it would have a heap of junk that most people have
<apw> ogra_, a point indeed
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, what series are you running
<ogra_> (at least for intel CPUs)
<apw> ogra_, it _is_ possible that that might be able to stave off doom in this case
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> or that thermald didnt get installed by update-manager 
<Tehdastehdas_> series? is it not in the bug report?
<ogra_> (which would be a serious update.manager bug indeed)
<Tehdastehdas_> synaptic says thermald is not installed
<ogra_> on what release are you ? 
<Tehdastehdas_> 14.04
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, it might be in the bug report, but it would have been easier to tell me than tell me its in the bug report
<ogra_> iirc it is required from vivid on 
<ogra_> ah
<apw> ok then the latest is available in vivid, as the linx-lts-vivid backport is there
<Tehdastehdas_> but I don't recognize the word "series" in this context
<apw> so ... i would suggest you try switching to the lts-vivid hwe kernel which will pull in and use thermald as well
<ogra_> right, something in the hwe stack needs to pull it in apparently 
<apw> sorry my bad, that is what launchpad calls a release
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, so like install linux-generic-lts-vivid and and then reboot, and see if things are any better
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, and if you do, regardless of whether it works, mention we suggested and your tried it, and what the result was
<Tehdastehdas_> got it, rebooting
<Tehdastehdas_> apw, installed it and rebooted - still max. 3500 rpm after several minutes at 95 C
<Tehdastehdas_> am I supposed to add this information to the bug report?
<apw> and cat /proc/version_signature says you have a 3.19 kernel and is thermald running
<apw> and yes if you are running the new version and its there, writing that in the bug helps
<Tehdastehdas_> it says Ubuntu 3.19.0-26.28~14.04.1-generic 3.19.8-ckt4
<apw> ok thats good, so it is the new version
<apw> ps -ef | grep thermal
<apw> does that say thermald is running
<Tehdastehdas_> thermald --no-daemon --dbus-enable
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, ok record all that in the bug, and i'll ask someone to have a look when they are in
<Tehdastehdas_> commented the bug report accordingly
<apw> Tehdastehdas_, thanks
<MikeCamel> terrible newb qu: anyone got a good way to add a patched file to a source (dkms) deb file?  file-roller fail...
<FrauHase> Hi
<MikeCamel> HI
<FrauHase> Is there a chance to disable IPv4-support (for a IPv6-only network)?
<apw> FrauHase, i'd say i normally just configure without ipv4 addresses
<apw> we have a coulpe of people who run ipv6 only networks, and things work modulo the internet not being very accessible v6 only
<stgraber> you can totally fix that by having your gateway do DNS64 and NAT64 for you
<apw> stgraber, right but you need to be you to have the patience for all that
<FrauHase> actually, its for a test environment with no access to internet ... 
<apw> but it does work pretty well i think i heard you say
<stgraber> though then you'll still find a few random software (mostly perl) who don't even know what INET6 are and that will break (sent a dozen or so patches to various upstreams for that)
<stgraber> and some things like google hangouts and my chromecast who are broken for different reasons (the first being some weird server-side bug on their end, the latter being because they don't bother to do IPv6 multicast)
 * apw watches stgraber take on the ipv6 world single handed :)
<FrauHase> guess I'll do as apw suggests ... just hoped for a more safe way to only have IPv6 talking on the net ...
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-04
<danjared> What's up with this?
<danjared> Unpacking linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic (3.13.0-63.103) ...
<danjared> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-3.13.0-63-generic_3.13.0-63.103_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/lib/modules/3.13.0-63-generic/kernel/mm/hwpoison-inject.ko', which is also in package linux-image-3.13.0-63-generic 3.13.0-63.104~precise1
<danjared> argh, somehow I have a precise kernel on this system
<apw> danjared, are you doing an upgrade ?
<apw> that looks like an lts backport being overritten by a non-lts version of the same package
<apw> otherwise it looks like you have a linux-image package for trusty and an lts backport of near same version from precise
<apw> and they ought not be on the same machine
<infinity> Which is fine, but why is that module in extra in one, and in image in the other.
<infinity> apw: The problem is the split being different, so it's not upgrading correctly.
<infinity> Which is... Weird.
<apw> well it depends if it is an upgrade, if not its just fail
<apw> if it is then we hasve moved something in one release and the breaks only affect the same package
<infinity> apw: That upgrade is meant to work. :P
<apw> so its broken
<infinity> It's from precise+lts to trusty, if you read the output.
<apw> ie the breaks you'd need ofr th move need to affect linux <= X and linux-lts-trusty <= X
<apw> and they arn't there 
<infinity> And it's saying extra has the module on trusty, and image has it on lts-trusty.
<infinity> Shouldn't need a breaks, should just need the split to match.
<infinity> So extra upgrades extra and image upgrades image.
<apw> but one is one upload older
<apw> so if the move occured ni a non-abi bumper, that might account for it
<infinity> But yes, maybe the module moved between those uploads?
<infinity> Seems unlikely, though.
<apw> or ... as you say the split could just be wrong
<infinity> Moves should be an ABI break.
<apw> ie not copied back ... 
<apw> moves should be an abi break but arn't no doubt
<apw> so i suspect we moved one in the non-lts and didn't backport it right ...
<infinity> They have to be, the ABI checker screams when a module moves.
<apw> bjf, ^
<apw> it notices when the old had and the new does not
<apw> if it is in either we have it from the module checker point of view
<apw> and likely we should notice and hwine
<infinity> Oh, it doesn't check post-split?
<apw> but ... i bet this is different in lts and non-lts because we don't copy it
<infinity> That's probably a bug.
<infinity> But it's probably just a bad backport.
<apw> copy the module-inclusion.generic
<apw> sigh
<apw> and now we are pooped
<infinity> If you could check the split difference and just commit a fix for next upload?  I don't care if old ones don't upgrade right.
<infinity> Life's like that sometimes.
<apw> danjared, could you file a bug against linux-lts-trusty for us with the details above and drop the bug number in here
<apw> danjared, and ping me with it
<apw> and i'll get it fixed up
<apw> now how does he get out of this
<infinity> Dear armhf test runner, run tests faster.
<infinity> apw: Best way out is just to dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/foo.deb 
<infinity> danjared: ^
<infinity> 103 and 104 were identical, so it didn't move between uploads.
<infinity> It's just a backport bug in the split, then.
<infinity> I don't think lts-trusty has the new and improved "rsync all the things" backport method.
<infinity> So, it's potentially sketchy and out of sync.
<apw> yeah, likely
<apw> danjared, ... ok i'll file a bug now
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-trusty/+bug/1492466
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1492466 in linux-lts-trusty (Ubuntu) "linux-lts-trusty: inclusion list out of sync with trusty linux" [High,Triaged]
<apw> will sort later
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-09-06
<Thaurwylth> Hey, I sort of talked about this earlier on #ubuntu and #ubuntu-fi, but I guess this is more like the correct place + didn't get much of an answer anyway. So, um. HSA Heterogeneous System Architecture, as per the HSA 1.0 specification. Or some earlier 0.x specification. What's the current support for this in the Linux kernel?
<Thaurwylth> And does Ubuntu have some stuff related to this that is independent of the Linux kernel development right away?
<apw> Thaurwylth_, i don't recall us differing from upstream on anything which sounds like that, if you have a pointer to the spec that might help tho.
<Thaurwylth> A'right. Please wait a sec...
<Thaurwylth> Also, thanks for taking note.
<Thaurwylth> http://www.hsafoundation.com/standards/    http://www.hsafoundation.com/?ddownload=4944
<Thaurwylth> Anyways, Wikipedia says this...
<Thaurwylth> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Core_Next#Heterogeneous_System_Architecture_.28HSA.29    For example, in July 2014 AMD published a set of 83 patches to be merged into Linux kernel mainline 3.17 for supporting their Graphics Core Next-based Radeon graphics cards. The special driver titled "HSA kernel driver" resides in the
<Thaurwylth> So, have things evolved since then?
<apw> Thaurwylth, that driver seems to be merged and in the mainline kernle
<apw> beyond that it is hard to see anything else claiming to be the same
<Thaurwylth> Then again is it only some parts or does it now have full HSA 1.0 capability? Seeing how the 1.0 specification was released only in March 2015.
<Thaurwylth> I'd be interested in knowing especially the heterogeneous memory address and allocation capabilities, sort of.
<apw> Thaurwylth, yeah sorry no idea on that
<Thaurwylth> Hm, this thing called amdkfd is somehow related to these HSA 1.0 specified things?
<Thaurwylth> The primary AMDGPU additions already landed for 4.3 include ... experimental GPU scheduler. The experimental scheduler still needs more time to bake as does the open-source R9 Fury performance. Perhaps I need to read and search these things a little bit more. Would that stuff be mayperhaps related to this question? That GPU scheduling soooort of sounds like one of the development processes that takes advantage of ...
<Thaurwylth> ... the core ideas of HSA 1.0.
<Thaurwylth> Oh, sorry, the first two lines, like, are a quotation.
<Thaurwylth> Although now a friend of mine suggested that HSA compliant HW actually uses a HW level scheduler, that's like the whole point, kind of, so GPU scheduler in kernel wouldn't make that much sense.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-06
<smoser> smb, apw thanks for help on bug 1618572
<ubot5> bug 1618572 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "apt-key add fails in overlayfs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618572
<apw> smoser, smb did the donkey work :)
<smb> oik!
<smoser> is oik the word that donkeys say in german ?
 * smoser thinks of what does the fox say
<smb> not exactly. I read monkey ... 
<apw> that doesn't seem very onnamatapaeic
<smb> though then it probably should have been ook? ... need to read up what the librarian of the unseen university usually said...
<iskren> we're running ubuntu lts 16.04.1, and are affected by : https://lkml.org/lkml/2016/3/17/570, merged here: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/commit/?h=v4.4.16&id=43b1bfec0e2d57497718fd01f7151b2c78de99fc released in kernel 4.4.16. In your next kernel merge cycle is this going in? We're currently on 4.4.0-34
<apw> iskren, 4.4.0-34.54 already contains 4.4.16 stable update
<bjf> iskren, that particular commit _is_ tagged Ubuntu-4.4.0-35.54
<bjf> iskren, so it's there now and in the kernel making it's way through the pipe
<apw> 4.4.0-36.55 is in -security/-updates already if rmadision is to be believed
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-07
<iskren> @apw I'm updating to 4.4.0-36, after I asked I found the kernel changelog in the launchpad
<rtg> xnox, how does one test a boot essential feature on an already released media ? Use net booting instead when the new kernel has been published ?
<rtg> see bug #1614309
<ubot5> bug 1614309 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Ubuntu16.10:installation fails on Brazos system (31TB and 192 cores) No memory for flatten_device_tree (no room)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1614309
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-08
<_ami_> Hi,
<_ami_> getting following error while compiling kernel (4.4.-36) on xenial
<_ami_> cc1: fatal error: ./ubuntu/vbox/vboxguest/include/VBox/VBoxGuestMangling.h: No such file or directory
<apw> _ami_, did you clean the tree correctly before use (fakeroot debian/rules clean)
<_ami_> apw: yes
<_ami_> eventually i removed vbox/ from Makefile 
<_ami_> so that i could get the normal .deb files.
<_ami_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1460768
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1460768 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to build kernel 3.19.0-18" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_ami_> it seems like this old bug came back on 4.4
<apw> __ami__ (N,BFTL), well i guess the next question is which source are you using ...
<rtg> dannf, did you ever figure out why 'UBUNTU: [Config] CONFIG_ARCH_ROCKCHIP=y for arm64' fixes the arm64 boot issue on a v4.6 kernel ?
<dannf> rtg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1616672/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1616672 in linux (Ubuntu Yakkety) "4.6.0-11.13 from ckt PPA fails to boot on X-Gene" [High,Fix committed]
<rtg> dannf, cool, thanks for the update
<asala> Just suggesting that http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ could use https instead... you know, lots of 3-letter agencies might wish to be man-in-the-middle... if wiki.ubuntu.com is https, why not kernel.ubuntu.com? [you have checksums
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-09
<apw> asala (N,BTOW5MBFTL) they have checksums and signatures for the checksums ...
<_ami_> if i raise patch for ubuntu kernel, will it automatically reach to upstream linux kernel repo later on?
<apw> _ami_, we will normally recommend you send it upstream yourself if you are able, you get the credit etc
<_ami_> apw: ok.
<apw> _ami_, if you want it reviewed before or just don't want to deal with upstream, we might be persuaded to help etc
<apw> they can be somewhat abrasive
<_ami_> apw: :), i started learning device driver few weeks back. i think on 27th Aug last month. 
<_ami_> i did raise two patches to upstream yet (very small ones). one got rejected by saying its not real improvement though. 
<_ami_> 2nd is yet to get reviewed. 
<_ami_> so i know what you meant abt abrasive.  :)
<apw> _ami_, change is always risky, and they tend to be risk averse
<ogra_> no risk no fun !
<ogra_> (someone had to ... sorry :) )
<_ami_> ogra_: indeed, it is.
<_ami_> i want to discuss abt gpio subsystem in kernel 
<_ami_> by looking at the gpiolib-sysfs code, i can see there is no support of pullupdown ctrl on GPIO pins. 
<_ami_> i think there should be a device attribute file to control pulldownup of GPIO pins.
<_ami_> Many MCUs support it. like atmel avrs (although they have weird way of enabling pull ups :) ) 
<_ami_> rpi2 GPIOs pins are also have this ctrs.
<_ami_> ctrl*
<_ami_> so i wonder if its a good idea to support pulldownup in linux kernel?
<_ami_> what do you guys think abt it?
<_ami_> gpiod_ API will also require too for this. 
<_ami_> apw: should i start working on it? By implementation, i shall learn more abt kernel.
<willcooke> hi all,  I'm being asked if USB-C "will be properly supported" in 16.10.  Assuming it's an Intel chipset, does any know if there any significant improvements coming down the pipe?
<ricotz> willcooke, I guess you want to specify what you mean with USB-C ;)
<ricotz> I assume you are referring to Thunderbolt 3
<willcooke> hmm, good questions and I'm not sure I know the answers.  I guess this boils down to "are there newer Intel USB 3x chipset drivers in the kernel in 16.10"
<manjo> rtg, is it possible to turn on udeb builds in tangerine ? is there some flag I can set to turn on udebs ?
<rtg> manjo, disable_d_i
<manjo> rtg, disable_d_i=false ?
<rtg> manjo, 'disable_d_i='
<manjo> ah cool thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-11
<_ami_> Is it okay to create a device without a char device to be added?
<_ami_> s_pDeviceClass = class_create(THIS_MODULE, "shift_reg");
<_ami_> s_pDeviceObject = device_create(s_pDeviceClass, NULL, 0, NULL, "shift_reg");
<_ami_> no char device created before. so it would crash on rmmod
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-06
<MacroMan> I've several warnings after upgrading 'linux-firmware'. Are they anything to worry about?: https://paste.ngx.cc/545744018a9ad5c8
<MacroMan> Particulary this line: depmod: WARNING: could not open /var/tmp/mkinitramfs_aWUPCI/lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/modules.order: No such file or directory
<apw> MacroMan, if it is for those two anchient kernels (and you have some newer ones) i would not worry
<apw> MacroMan, given they are 2 years old or so
<MacroMan> OK cool
<MacroMan> Just checked, I'm curently on 4.4.0-66-generic
<apw> MacroMan, that would be wrong
<apw>  linux | 4.4.0-93.116   | xenial-security  | source
<MacroMan> That's the output I get from 'uname -r'
<apw> the current version is some 30 odd newer than that
<MacroMan> Linux example.com 4.4.0-66-generic #87-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 3 15:29:05 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<apw> (on the assumption you are running 14.04)
<MacroMan> 16.04
<apw> that even
<MacroMan> yes
<MacroMan> ^ That's my output from uname -a
<apw> then something is wrong with your kernel updates
<apw> do you have linux-generic installed on there ?
<MacroMan> Maybe
<MacroMan> Rings a bell, but I don't know for sure
<apw> heh, well a more definative check would be sensible
<apw> dpkg -l | grep linux-generic
<MacroMan> ty
<MacroMan> No
<apw> then you arn't getting kernel updates any more
<apw> i would recommend installing that: apt-get install linux-generic
<apw> at least linux-image-generic for sure
<MacroMan> The latest version have is: ii  linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic         4.4.0-66.87                                amd64        Linux kernel image for version 4.4.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<apw> that is because you don't have the kernel meta package installed, which is linux-generic in your case
<MacroMan> Oh wow. Version 93
<apw> it is that meta-package which pulls the kernel updates in
<MacroMan> Installing now
<apw> yep, you are off in the dark woods
<MacroMan> I assume that's going to need a reboot?
<apw> kernels generally mean a reboot yes
<MacroMan> Damn. I can't restart for hours
<apw> there are some major cves fixed in a number of those kernels, so it is good you have htem
<MacroMan> Ne'er mind. Thanks for your hekp
<MacroMan> help*
<MacroMan> Oddly, it had been updating at some point. I can see it updated from 34 all the way to 66 over the last couple of years
<apw> there have been a couple of moments in time when there was a risk of the apt resolver deciding to remove linux-generic to solve some issues
<apw> though normally people spot that and say no
<sforshee> jjohansen: have those apparmor regression test updates been pushed? I'm still getting adt failures in the last 4.13 upload.
<jjohansen> sforshee: no, I will take care of it today
<sforshee> thanks jjohansen 
<kees> apw: Ubuntu users running ASan would love to see this get into Ubuntu ASAP (it will come via -stable eventually, but if it's easy to take it now, that would be appreciated) https://git.kernel.org/linus/c715b72c1ba406f133217b509044c38d8e714a37
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-07
<scoopex> i have a problem with a deadlocked kernel driver. in former times (on s390x) i used "crash" to attach a debugger to the kernel and to get a backtrace of the blocked syscall. what can i use in a similar way. i installed "crash" on 16.04 system and it seems to be the thing i am searching for, but i have not managed to attach to the running kernel ("crash /boot/vmlinux-4.10.0-33-generic 
<scoopex> /boot/System.map-4.10.0-33-generic") any hints?
<smb> scoopex, not sure but you might have more luck by picking the source (package) of crash from zesty and re-compile it for xenial
<smb> oh wait... to attach to the running kernel you would not use the files from /boot
<smb> scoopex, you need a vmlinuz from a ddeb (http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/). That is what crash is referring to as namelist. The other argument is optionally a memory dump or (if not given, it will try to attach to /dev/kmem (only works as root)
<scoopex> smb: i used https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/scripts/extract-vmlinux to get a uncompressed kernel image. as i remember it was possible to add a System.map to have the positions of functions available to crash
<scoopex> i perfomed a "strace -f -o /tmp/foo crash /boot/vmlinux-4.10.0-33-generic" and there is no access to "kmem" only a failing access to "/dev/crash"
<smb> scoopex, normally it is enough to use the (unstripped) vmlinux from the ddeb but newer kernels often add things which crash might not (yet) have catched up with
<scoopex> there is no /dev/kmem and not /dev/crash on my system....
<smb> it uses /proc/kcore then, but again not sure the xenial crash can handle 4.10 kernels in all situations (kaslr causes a lot of pain)
<scoopex> smb: but i also see no attempt in stracte to use or open /proc/kcore
<scoopex> hmm, how do you inspect the behavior of kernel threads in a running system? are the alternatives?
<scoopex> automated crashdumps of standard kernels would also have the same problem, right?
<smb> scoopex, the dump files created by kdump-tools were working from what I remember
<scoopex> but "crash" also has a option "--kaslr auto
<smb> it has but that does not really seem to work well
<kees> sforshee: hi! you around?
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-08
<hallyn> apw: hey, looks like bug 1214500 can be marked as fix released?
<ubot5`> bug 1214500 in linux (Ubuntu) "consistent failure with overlayfs and unix sockets" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214500
<hallyn> I'd just do it, but am wondering whether I'm wrong about it :)
<hallyn> hm, and what's that?  the inotify bug is actually fixed too in 4.10?
<hallyn> are you telling me overlayfs should actually be reliable now?
<hallyn> hm, except tail -f doesn't seem fixed
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-10
<garakchy> Hi, Ubuntu kernel developers.
